# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] Chimpeon Key Sender / Auto Clicker

## ChimpeonFan

*Chimpeon*
*Automates World of Warcraft and many other games*

Chimpeon is a Windows key sender and auto clicker that can perform a wide range of actions in many games including World of Warcraft (public and private servers and Classic). Key and mouse buttons used in-game are triggered using either pixel detection or a time interval, allowing complete control over game automation. The software is simple to use (no scripting is required), it does NOT access or alter game files, memory or CPU processes, and it does not require third-party software/unlockers. However, to help avoid detection and a ban in WOW, you must use Chimpeon on a PC that is remote from WOW.


_Chimpeon Main interface_


_Pixel Detection window_

*Download Chimpeon*

A fully functional (yet time restricted) installation of Chimpeon can be downloaded from the developer's website...

Download Now

NOTE: Chimpeon does not contain a virus or malware... View the VirusTotal report. In fact, the setup is code signed, and the developer is reputable and very helpful.

*What Chimpeon can do for you*

Automate combat rotations for raids, dungeons, battlegrounds, mob farming and levelling (Download Use Spell Profile)Automate fishing (Download Fishing Profile)Automatically interrupt enemy spellcast (Download Interrupt Spellcast Profile)Automatically target an enemy (Download Target Enemy Profile)Automatically react to game or DBM (or similar) event warningsAutomate pet battlesAccept raid, dungeon, battleground and arena queue notifications (so you never miss them again while taking a poop)Craft items and perform repetitive tasks like Milling and ProspectingAutomate buying on the AH (with a suitable addon)Stop AFK (Download Stop AFK Profile)Automate chat (for advertising services, gold, gear and guilds) (Download Chat Profile)Move a character (in a limited way)Perform an entire combat rotation by spamming just a single keyWorks for any version of WOW (including private servers and Classic) and does not require updating when WOW is updated+ much more!




World of Warcraft (WOW) Fishing Bot - YouTube




World of Warcraft (WOW) Mob Farming - YouTube

*Documentation*

Chimpeon is fully documented on its website...

HelpHow To GuidesProfiles

*Help & Support*

The Chimpeon developers are very helpful and there are a number of resources to support you...

TroubleshootingContact FormDiscord

*Requirements*

 Windows 10 64bit | Windows 11 64bit World of Warcraft (public and private servers and Classic) or almost any game

To help avoid detection and a ban in WOW, Chimpeon must be used remotely from WOW. A second PC will therefore be required (even a crappy one), together with streaming software such as SplashTop or Steam.

*Using as a Rotation/Combat Helper*

Although Chimpeon works well with the stock WOW interface and setup, if you want to perform a competitive class rotation it is advised you use Chimpeon alongside a rotation addon such as TellMeWhen, Ovale or WeakAuras 2, or any addon that displays the optimal spell icon you should press.

Download TellMeWhenTellMeWhen Class ProfilesDownload OvaleOvale Class ScriptsDownload WeakAuras 2Download Rotation BuilderDownload Hekili (Shaman, Paladin and Monk only)

*What a few users have said about Chimpeon*

_I made an entire feral druid rotation out of this pulling more damage than even honorbuddy scripts._
_Chimpeon is becoming the only safe king in the world of game botting._
_Amazing Program. I am using Hunter TellMeWhen Profile 7.1 Marksmanship._
_Im using Chimpeon on my 884 shaman with 7/7 Mythic._
_Its really really easy, and you should have no problem._
_Got a 879 Enhancement Shaman, and it took like 10 minutes to DL, set it up and im good to go._
_Using chimpeon right now to level my 3rd alt from 100 to 110. Takes about 2 hours per level but it's completly automatic. I'm loving this tool._

*Other Supported Games*

Chimpeon is also known to work with the following games (and many more):

AionArcheageBlade and SoulCabalDiablo 3Elder Scrolls OnlineFinal Fantasy XIVGuild Wars 2NeverwinterRiftStar Wars - The Old RepublicTera OnlineWildStarFPS gamesRoblox gamesWindows Store gamesBrowser gamesAndroid games (emulated)

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## ChimpeonFan

100% Automated WOW Combat Rotation using Chimpeon and TellMeWhen - YouTube

----------


## DangerousDave

Hi, I downloaded and tried it. I really don't understand how the repeat works but I still managed to get it to work quite well.

I have a marksman hunter and it made raiding allot easier, oh soooo much easier!

I came up with this, it's an export of my settings, i'm no pro. BTW.
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=

Even though it seems to work quite well, with my hunter anyways, cast times will vary and I still don't understand the Repeat.

 :Smile: 

Cool though and I like it.

----------


## Ichiboo

Is there any sort of pixel color checks on this?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hey DangerousDave. Nice Marksman Hunter configuration string  :Smile:  I tried it myself and it works well. You did a good job setting that up considering you claim to have struggled understanding the Repeat. The Help on the Chimpeon website describes how Repeat works and how it interacts with other settings. Scroll down to 3.5. Understanding How Chimpeon Works. The description there set me straight!!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there any sort of pixel color checks on this?


As far as I know, Chimpeon doesn't check any pixel colors. Its a key sender / auto clicker. Perhaps the developer will add that functionality if you request it. Mind you, what do you think that sort of functionality would be useful for?

EDIT: Since this post Chimpeon can check pixel colours. Refer to the main post on what it can do.

----------


## Ichiboo

> As far as I know, Chimpeon doesn't check any pixel colors. Its a key sender / auto clicker. Perhaps the developer will add that functionality if you request it. Mind you, what do you think that sort of functionality would be useful for?


Just asking as the interface looks cleaner than what I'm currently using. What I've used is Auto Keybot, which has pixel color checks allowing me to use smarter rotations by basically adding "if" statements by checking pixels for debuffs, buffs,in-combat, etc.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Just asking as the interface looks cleaner than what I'm currently using. What I've used is Auto Keybot, which has pixel color checks allowing me to use smarter rotations by basically adding "if" statements by checking pixels for debuffs, buffs,in-combat, etc.


Nice idea  :Smile: 

EDIT: Chimpeon can now do this.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon Configuration String for a Fury Warrior
Attack Rotation, Loot (and Skinning)

EDIT: The configuration string is no longer valid.

To import into Chimpeon, perform the following actions:

1. Copy the configuration string
2. Launch Chimpeon
3. File > New
4. Options > Import
5. Click the Paste From Clipboard button
6. Click the Import button
7. Click the OK button

You will likely have to configure keys in Chimpeon to match in-game abilities or vice versa. 

Enjoy killing and looting mobs  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Just asking as the interface looks cleaner than what I'm currently using. What I've used is Auto Keybot, which has pixel color checks allowing me to use smarter rotations by basically adding "if" statements by checking pixels for debuffs, buffs,in-combat, etc.


I put your suggestion to the developer and they mentioned it was something that was already in the pipeline  :Smile:  Hopefully we'll see that functionality soon as I'm sure it would be a great solution for creating attack rotations in conjunction with an addon such as Spellflash.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.5.1.1 update is now available. Read the release notes.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.1.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## DangerousDave

Hi,
In case any body is interested.
I changed my hunter setup, changed him to beast master and came up with a new configuration.
It works better than the other.
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My WOW window is 1280x800 and my graphics are low cuz my pc sucks.

If you try this setup you will almost certainly have to refresh the colors cuz of my pc and if yuour window is not 1280x800 then you will have to redo the coordinates too.

The interrupt setting realy helped my rotation.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Just added a WOW Beastmastery Hunter video to my YouTube channel showing how Chimpeon can be used to farm mobs...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tg9HWm4hKw

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.3.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Vinshom

looks great tool, I am getting rapid camera movement every time I try to turn camera with either right and left mouse button?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> looks great tool, I am getting rapid camera movement every time I try to turn camera with either right and left mouse button?


Hey Vinshom, I experienced the same issue as well once. I resolved it by exiting both WOW and Chimpeon then launching both of them again. Corrected it for me at least. The developers even have something in the Troubleshooting section about it... https://chimpeon.com/help/troubleshooting.php

Hope it helps.

----------


## Vinshom

> Hey Vinshom, I experienced the same issue as well once. I resolved it by exiting both WOW and Chimpeon then launching both of them again. Corrected it for me at least. The developers even have something in the Troubleshooting section about it... https://chimpeon.com/help/troubleshooting.php
> 
> Hope it helps.


Problem is solved thank you buddy you are awesome.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.7.1.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Vinshom

> Chimpeon has been updated to 1.7.1.1
> 
> Download Now
> 
> Read the release notes


I made an entire feral druid rotation out of this pulling more damage than even honorbuddy scripts. One thing we need is we want to cast cyclone without manually stopping the tool. Let the tool detect user presses and pause for a second or two. It would better if can select how long it will pause.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I made an entire feral druid rotation out of this pulling more damage than even honorbuddy scripts. One thing we need is we want to cast cyclone without manually stopping the tool. Let the tool detect user presses and pause for a second or two. It would better if can select how long it will pause.


Hi, that's great to hear you managed more damage with Chimpeon than Honorbuddy  :Smile:  I've never used Honorbuddy but Chimpeon does some sweet DPS in the games I use it with.

I'm not 100% sure what you want Chimpeon to do. Is it...

1. Pause (for a predefined number of seconds) when you manually press a key (i.e. the Cyclone key).
2. Pause (for a predefined number of seconds) when Chimpeon automatically presses the key used by Cyclone. If you want to do this, in Chimpeon you can set the Delay of the Action you use for Cyclone to the number of milliseconds you require. If you set Delay to 2000, Chimpeon would pause for 2 seconds after "pressing" the Cyclone key. Or you could set the Duration to 2000 so Chimpeon would hold the Cyclone key down for 2 seconds (and not do anything else).

Never played a Druid so the use of Cyclone is alien to me.

If you clarify what you need I'm sure I can get your suggestion to the developers (they're quite responsive in their replies and have helped me out a lot).

----------


## Vinshom

> Hi, that's great to hear you managed more damage with Chimpeon than Honorbuddy  I've never used Honorbuddy but Chimpeon does some sweet DPS in the games I use it with.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what you want Chimpeon to do. Is it...
> 
> 1. Pause (for a predefined number of seconds) when you manually press a key (i.e. the Cyclone key).
> 2. Pause (for a predefined number of seconds) when Chimpeon automatically presses the key used by Cyclone. If you want to do this, in Chimpeon you can set the Delay of the Action you use for Cyclone to the number of milliseconds you require. If you set Delay to 2000, Chimpeon would pause for 2 seconds after "pressing" the Cyclone key. Or you could set the Duration to 2000 so Chimpeon would hold the Cyclone key down for 2 seconds (and not do anything else).
> 
> Never played a Druid so the use of Cyclone is alien to me.
> 
> If you clarify what you need I'm sure I can get your suggestion to the developers (they're quite responsive in their replies and have helped me out a lot).


1. Pause (for a predefined number of seconds) when you manually press a key (i.e. the Cyclone key)

I if they can add keybinds that the tool pause if we press them. Thank you for the quick reply.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon works with WOW Legion Beta so will undoubtedly work when Legion released. Lots of new opportunties await for some great auto levelling and loot and gold farming.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> 1. Pause (for a predefined number of seconds) when you manually press a key (i.e. the Cyclone key)
> 
> I if they can add keybinds that the tool pause if we press them. Thank you for the quick reply.


Sorry I've not got back to you sooner. I'm sure the developer's could add functionality to pause Chimpeon if a particular key is pressed. However, until this is added you could setup the Start/Stop key as the one you use for Cylone. Would mean you would need to press it twice (to stop then start Chimpeon again).

----------


## Vinshom

I have also sent them a message and they said they will address their developers. I am doing a god like disc priest rotation using this tool.

----------


## erebos

This tool is awesome. I am currently using it with a Demon hunter and it Rocks

----------


## Vinshom

> This tool is awesome. I am currently using it with a Demon hunter and it Rocks


Have you tired using it with tellmewhen addon or weak auras? you will say wow

----------


## erebos

> Have you tired using it with tellmewhen addon or weak auras? you will say wow


WoW! You were totally right. Thanks for the tip. This gives you such a unique setup. Nice find man

----------


## sharkfinz

Any chance of you sharing that?  :Big Grin: 
Made one myself...NOT happy with the result  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## devilengine

How is Chimpeon different than Soapbox Rotations?

----------


## Vinshom

> Any chance of you sharing that? 
> Made one myself...NOT happy with the result


Cool, are you talking about tmw setup or chimp?




> How is Chimpeon different than Soapbox Rotations?


Soapbox is made for you and optimized but Chimp is a clicker but it when is used with tmw addon you can make your own rotation

----------


## pocketrocket

Hello ,

Does this detect pixels in fullscreen directx software ?

Thanks.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I have also sent them a message and they said they will address their developers. I am doing a god like disc priest rotation using this tool.


So you're using this to heal in dungeons or something?

----------


## Vinshom

> So you're using this to heal in dungeons or something?


Yes I am using it for my disc priest healing, I have also contacted the developers on what is the next update they said it will be in the following:

Motion detection
Pause buttons
Bug fixes

----------


## Alejolas

Do you guys think this tool is safe knowing of the ongoing banwave?

----------


## Vinshom

> Do you guys think this tool is safe knowing of the ongoing banwave?


its a clicker bro, its 100% safe

----------


## automationarmy

Do you lose control of your mouse with this when active?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Do you lose control of your mouse with this when active?


I think this is a known issue and can be resolved. There is something about it on the developer's website...

Chimpeon - Troubleshooting

Look at "Crazy Fast Mouse Movement"!!

----------


## Nov17

Is it possible to have the auto clicker on, and manually use my own keypresses to override the clicker?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Yes I am using it for my disc priest healing, I have also contacted the developers on what is the next update they said it will be in the following:
> 
> Motion detection
> Pause buttons
> Bug fixes


Willing to give some insight on how to do this...

Need something working for legion leveling with my boosted 100  :Frown:  QQ banwave...

----------


## Vinshom

> Is it possible to have the auto clicker on, and manually use my own keypresses to override the clicker?


This will happen in the next update.




> Willing to give some insight on how to do this...
> 
> Need something working for legion leveling with my boosted 100  QQ banwave...


If you are looking for auto leveling then I think its not possible with this but combat part is very efficient using this tool.

----------


## pocketrocket

If possible ,  A yes/no answer would be great , I'm looking into buying this product for performance reasons , depending on fullscreen directx pixel reading capability , thanks

----------


## Ralphiuss

> This will happen in the next update.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for auto leveling then I think its not possible with this but combat part is very efficient using this tool.



Most def looking at just rotation. I think I saw you hop in that discord channel. IF we could hook up and discuss this that would be great.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello ,
> 
> Does this detect pixels in fullscreen directx software ?
> 
> Thanks.


It detects pixel colour changes in a variety of games. Full screen, windowed, full screen windowed. Best thing to do is give it a go  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is it possible to have the auto clicker on, and manually use my own keypresses to override the clicker?


I think the developers have this scheduled for the next release  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> If possible , �� A yes/no answer would be great , I'm looking into buying this product for performance reasons , depending on fullscreen directx pixel reading capability , thanks


It will detect a pixel colour change in many games. So, Yes!! Give it a go, it's clean  :Smile:  Lots of info on the developer's website... Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Willing to give some insight on how to do this...
> 
> Need something working for legion leveling with my boosted 100  QQ banwave...


I've tried it in Legion Beta and it works like a dream  :Smile:  I managed to get to level 105 with relative ease... using Chimpeon to kill mobs in a particular area. It's not a bot but it's unlikely to get you banned!! I used it with a Beastmaster Hunter using my pet to loot (using Fetch ability). Also useful for auto accepting dungeon queues (so you don't miss the dungeon) and keeping you online (in the likely event there are server queues during Legion launch).

Here's the configuration string for my 100/110 Beastmaster Hunter. I use a stock interface and you can see where I had my action bar abilities by looking at the Actions in the setup. Some of the abilities are also activated by the colour change on the hunter's and pet's HP bars, and the hunter's focus bar. Also the selected mob's HP bar. Import the configurarion string then reposition the pixel colour coordinates and reset the associated colour for all the Groups.
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----------


## Vinshom

> If possible , �� A yes/no answer would be great , I'm looking into buying this product for performance reasons , depending on fullscreen directx pixel reading capability , thanks


This software will read fullscreen pixel or any pixel no matter what. 




> Most def looking at just rotation. I think I saw you hop in that discord channel. IF we could hook up and discuss this that would be great.


Can you link the discord channel I am in alot of them.

----------


## ToR

In theory it's possible to use an addon like SlamAndAwe (SlamAndAwe - Warrior - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse) to show the warrior rotation, and setup Chimpeon to monitor the color of the icon and press the correct ability, therefore doing the rotation for me?

----------


## Vinshom

> In theory it's possible to use an addon like SlamAndAwe (SlamAndAwe - Warrior - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse) to show the warrior rotation, and setup Chimpeon to monitor the color of the icon and press the correct ability, therefore doing the rotation for me?


Yeah you are right I have used similar rotation addon called Ovale Spell Priority and it worked like a charm

----------


## jimmyleet

This is still pretty new but I am looking for the safest way to do rotations, think this will work well? Can I still move myself etc and have it just cast the spells needed.

Also chances for ban? none of this fluff bs stuff.

----------


## datboiwaddup

> Also chances for ban? none of this fluff bs stuff.


Chimpeon automates keystrokes and mouse clicks externally. It does not modify game files/memory or attach to the game's process. It is completely surface level (as though you were pressing the keys and clicking the mouse)
It is undetectable by software/monitoring.

However, there is the chance that somebody could report you when they notice automated behavior. I don't think that would result in a ban though - because Blizzard can't prove anything at that point (there is no evidence/trace, not bot software).

----------


## jimmyleet

Isn't AHK detected and uses the same method?

----------


## sany89

how do i use this with a rotation addon like hedd?

----------


## warble00

Is there a good way to switch between single and multiple target rotations? You could create two configurations but switching between them would be too awkward.

----------


## TheSuspect420

Is this really undetectable? And by undetectable I don't mean if someone reports you for botting, or auto rotation skills but if Blizzard herself can detect the software running at the background.

I want to test it on my main account.

----------


## Wookie55

Advertisement?
This program costs money...

----------


## uhhhlolhaha

It's pretty blatant self advertisement.. this guy is obviously the creator of the app.

Every single one of his comments links to or talks about the program.
Also his username - MarkoRapido, correlates to the owner of the website as Mark Williams at [email protected].

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> It's pretty blatant self advertisement.. this guy is obviously the creator of the app.
> 
> Every single one of his comments links to or talks about the program.
> Also his username - MarkoRapido, correlates to the owner of the website as Mark Williams at [email protected].



I've replied to your "accusation" in a private message. Hopefully it puts an end to this matter!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> how do i use this with a rotation addon like hedd?


Not sure what Hedd is but it works with other addons like TellMeWhen. Just configure Chimpeon to detect the icon (pixel colour) that appears for a particular action then get it to press a key for you. Simples!!

----------


## Authenticity

This is a great program....but unfortunately not for win10 users........i hope you manage the mouse issues. because a new customer is waiting!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vinshom

> This is a great program....but unfortunately not for win10 users........i hope you manage the mouse issues. because a new customer is waiting!!!


I have windows 10 and I had the same issue and I fixed the same issue you are having by going to this link Chimpeon - Troubleshooting
Look for crazy mouse movement.

----------


## Authenticity

I tried everything...trust me! I started Chimpeon first, then WoW. After that I started WoW first and then Chimpeon. Without updating or changing anything. Every time when i push the chimpeon START - button, i loose control over my mouse.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I tried everything...trust me! I started Chimpeon first, then WoW. After that I started WoW first and then Chimpeon. Without updating or changing anything. Every time when i push the chimpeon START - button, i loose control over my mouse.


Do you have any Left-click or Right-click Key/Button options set for your Actions? These cause the mouse to go to a position on screen that you specified. This could cause erratic manual mouse movement because Chimpeon is trying to position the mouse pointer while you're trying to move it yourself!

I have tried WOW on both Windows 10 and Windows 7 and I have only ever experienced "crazy mouse movement" immediately after Chimepon was installed while WOW is running. If I exit Chimepon then rerun it the problem disappears... 100% of the time. Also, if you don't use the Run Now (or whatever its called) at the end of installation, crazy mouse movement doesn't happen. I read on the Chimpeon forum that the developer will have a fix for this soon.

----------


## Authenticity

I don´t use any mouse buttons. I assigned only the buttons 1 - 9 with action on pixel change. maybe my roccat tyon is the problem?? i wait now for the fix from the developers and then i will see if my problem disappear. but thanks for your help!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I don´t use any mouse buttons. I assigned only the buttons 1 - 9 with action on pixel change. maybe my roccat tyon is the problem?? i wait now for the fix from the developers and then i will see if my problem disappear. but thanks for your help!


I use a Naga and no problem with that other than if I install Chimpeon then "Run Now" when WOW is running. Hopefully the new release will resolve the issue. There's a post on the Chimpeon Forum about it I think.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.1.1 Beta is now available!

Group hotkeys, randomized automation and bug fixes.



Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Vinshom

> Chimpeon 1.8.1.1 Beta is now available!
> 
> Group hotkeys, randomized automation and bug fixes.
> 
> 
> 
> Download Now
> 
> Read the release notes


WOW this is what I was waiting for, Chimpeon is the best tool in this world. Thanks Marko.

One thing, the duration key does not work as intended on the old revision I have not tested on the new revision.

We need some visual on what group is active while playing the game. Guessing is not good thing.

----------


## Vinshom

Deleted, Mistake

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> WOW this is what I was waiting for, Chimpeon is the best tool in this world. Thanks Marko.
> 
> One thing, the duration key does not work as intended on the old revision I have not tested on the new revision.
> 
> We need some visual on what group is active while playing the game. Guessing is not good thing.


Hey Vinshom,

The Status column for Groups gives you an indication of what Group is on or off. However, I guess unless you have a second monitor or your game window is small enough to fit Chimpeon on the same monitor, you won't see it. I don't even think the developer could make Chimpeon sit on top of a game because the game normally needs to be the focus for Chimpeon to work. Not an issue for me as I have two monitors  :Smile: 

Duration works for me at least in the 1.8.1.1 beta. Can't recall it not working in the 1.7.1.1 build.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.7.1 Beta is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Yawnstar

I've attempted to set this up for a holy paladin but it seems quite complex to do from scratch, I noticed you had made templates / rotations for DPS classes, is there any chance of a healing version?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.8.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Vinshom

Thanks man, One thing I dont understand is why people jeopardize their accounts with these memory reading combat routines when they can do top dmg using this tool and 100% safe.

I have one suggesion, If they add a pixel color to start the bot such as if target is available, I dont want to put it in all of my abilities.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thanks man, One thing I dont understand is why people jeopardize their accounts with these memory reading combat routines when they can do top dmg using this tool and 100% safe.
> 
> I have one suggesion, If they add a pixel color to start the bot such as if target is available, I dont want to put it in all of my abilities.


I know Vinshom, I've been using Chimpeon for months and not a whiff of the ban hammer!

Interesting idea about starting Chimpeon with a pixel colour  :Smile:  You can submit feature requests in the developer's forum  :Smile:

----------


## warble00

> 100% safe.


I think this is pretty safe for now but nothing is 100% safe.

----------


## Vinshom

> I think this is pretty safe for now but nothing is 100% safe.


Do you know auto clickers exists outside of wow memory? there is no legal way for them to ban you.

----------


## Vasortflam88

> Do you know auto clickers exists outside of wow memory? there is no legal way for them to ban you.


How good is it compared to SBR? I was super impressed with Diablo pixel bots so I assume it could be pretty decent.

----------


## madturk

How do you make rotations with this? anyone has a step by step info? Forum dont tell you anything really for noobs.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> How do you make rotations with this? anyone has a step by step info? Forum dont tell you anything really for noobs.


Hey, the best place to go for information about making rotations is the developer's website. They have the following there...

Getting Started
Configuring Groups and Actions
Getting Chimpeon Working with a Game

Help

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> This is a great program....but unfortunately not for win10 users........i hope you manage the mouse issues. because a new customer is waiting!!!


There is now a solution to the crazy mouse movement and the incorrect pixel colour detection problems on the developer's website. Check out the Troubleshooting section and the Crazy Mouse Movement and Incorrect Pixel Colour Detection titles...

Chimpeon - Troubleshooting

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy this CHIMPEON but we have no Vidéo during Dungeon,Raid,BG,Arena 
> 
> Can you or anybody can do thi for us ?


Hi, I was thinking of making a video of me using Chimpeon to automate my Hunter's rotation with all the new features recently added. When that is done I'll record my hunter in a raid. Watch this space!

----------


## madturk

I dont know how this could be a good dps rotation program if you cant get it watch for combo points, buffs running out etc. For example for rogues.

----------


## warble00

> I dont know how this could be a good dps rotation program if you cant get it watch for combo points, buffs running out etc. For example for rogues.


You have to use WeakAuras or TellMeWhen for that.

Has anyone come up with a good rotation without WeakAuras or TellMeWhen?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I dont know how this could be a good dps rotation program if you cant get it watch for combo points, buffs running out etc. For example for rogues.


You could do it with the stock interface as long as there is some indication on screen for the combo points and buffs, etc (never played a rogue myself). Just use the pixel colour feature for Groups to achieve this.

----------


## Vasortflam88

> Hi, I was thinking of making a video of me using Chimpeon to automate my Hunter's rotation with all the new features recently added. When that is done I'll record my hunter in a raid. Watch this space!


what kind of target dummy numbers are you getting with it on your hunter?

----------


## clozer

just set this up for enhancement shaman with hekili and god its doing a great job. Hopefully not banned soon.

----------


## lab185

> just set this up for enhancement shaman with hekili and god its doing a great job. Hopefully not banned soon.


lul its like macro safe 100%

----------


## chxd

CAn this program obliterate as well?

----------


## warble00

Chimpeon doesn't seem to be very popular. I wouldn't be surprised if the developer pulls the plug on it and we are stuck with an app that won't authorize.

----------


## madturk

> Chimpeon doesn't seem to be very popular. I wouldn't be surprised if the developer pulls the plug on it and we are stuck with an app that won't authorize.


 Seems that way, i asked a question on their forum noone replied. 
Not much help on getting things going or guides how to do it.

----------


## Catbert

I took the plunge lastnight with it and from what ive experienced I have liked it.

To be honest you need a good addon for it to be worth while, for example I am using Hekili.

The great thing about this is that you can automate a lot of stuff with pixel detection, I was praised from my dungeon team lastnight as a shaman about my DPS so the results show for themselves once it is setup.

Downside for casuals is that you will need to spend sometime setting it up and even troubleshooting problems such as crazy camera movement. All in all id say once set up and you have a basic understanding of the software, your looking to spend about an hour on creating a decent profile.

Ill definitely be sticking with this as I only really need rotation help so its perfect for me + with the added bonus your 99% not going to be hit with a ban.

If anyone needs any support ill try help as much as possible.

Cheers,
Rob.

----------


## instand9754

If people shared their "profiles" for rotations and showed proof of getting high parses, I bet this softwaree would become really popular and devs would get way more customers  :Smile:

----------


## warble00

> If people shared their "profiles" for rotations and showed proof of getting high parses, I bet this softwaree would become really popular and devs would get way more customers


For shared profiles to work you have to have the same setup as the person giving out the profile. That means same resolution, same keybinds, same WeakAuras, skills, etc in the exact same place.

----------


## madturk

> For shared profiles to work you have to have the same setup as the person giving out the profile. That means same resolution, same WeakAuras, skills, etc in the exact same place.


also, dont all spells have to be at same place on your screen too?

----------


## Catbert

> also, dont all spells have to be at same place on your screen too?


Yeah it really isnt recommended to share profiles way too much would have to be setup to be the same.

But I agree maybe a nice tutorial for newbies would be good.

----------


## madturk

for crazy mouse and camera problem, make wow compatible with xp not just chimp, that solved my problem.

----------


## Catbert

Yeah hopefully more addons like Hekeli come out as I feel that is the only real option for efficient dps combo's.

----------


## Vinshom

I made a small visual tutorial quickly. its a start

----------


## madturk

I just cant get pixel color detection on addons like wa2, tmw and combo points. Driving me crazy....

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Guys, I've chatted to the developers a few times and believe me they are trying their hardest to get the crazy mouse movement and the incorrect pixel colour detection problems fixed. It seems they want it resolved as badly as us.

As for guides, there is a ton of information on their website...

Chimpeon 101
Chimpeon Help

You need to read the guides! Do you honestly expect a program like this to be 100% intuitive? I've used a lot of auto clickers and believe me, Chimpeon is by far the easiest to configure. It's kind of why I champion it on here so much and the fact I find it so useful.

Don't be lazy guys. Read the 101s and the Help on the developer's website. I did and it all came clear to me very quickly and I'm no Einstein!!!!!

Putting negative comments on here like "Chimpeon doesn't seem to be very popular. I wouldn't be surprised if the developer pulls the plug on it and we are stuck with an app that won't authorize", isn't going to help and will only put more customers off it. As far as I can tell the developer is in it for the long haul and I've found them nothing but helpful.

----------


## thenameless

where would we go for help and sugestions then? like what addons to use and how to automate stuff.Rotation builder kinda works but its hard to grab pixel color unless its in the box to be cast

----------


## ChimpeonFan

*Automating A Game Spell*

The developers of Chimpeon have listened to our calls for help and have produced a PDF guide on Automating a Game Spell  :Smile:  They even thanked me for my effort writing the guide I previously placed here. Here it is. Enjoy!

https://chimpeon.com/downloads/Chimp...Game_Spell.pdf

Here's an example of a rotation for a level 20 Windwalker Monk using the stock WOW UI. Clearly the x,y and colour of each Group's Pixel Colour setting will not be the same as yours, but it will give you an idea of what you can do...
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Making a rotation isn't going to be a five minute job. Take your time over it and you'll be rewarded with great DPS.

----------


## madturk

i may be wrong but , color pixel detection isn't working on screen if you cant click on the picture, I get right colors on player frame, quest tracker, action bars etc but not on addons like wa2, tmw, combo points etc.

----------


## clozer

> i may be wrong but , color pixel detection isn't working on screen if you cant click on the picture, I get right colors on player frame, quest tracker, action bars etc but not on addons like wa2, tmw, combo points etc.


you are wrong. It's working fine with weakauras and other addons.

----------


## madturk

> you are wrong. It's working fine with weakauras and other addons.


then something is wrong here, lol 
i tried so many times, color is always brown or black when it should be blue.

Somehow i got it fixed. all working now,
Time to dps  :Smile: )

----------


## erebos

I suggest to use it with weak auras and/or tellmewhen. Create your own. I am having a blast with this. I have managed to get pretty good at this and accomplished very complex rotations for my chars. This is the best piece of software for this, **** HB, Soapbox and others with they overpriced and insecure crap

----------


## clozer

> I suggest to use it with weak auras and/or tellmewhen. Create your own. I am having a blast with this. I have managed to get pretty good at this and accomplished very complex rotations for my chars. This is the best piece of software for this, **** HB, Soapbox and others with they overpriced and insecure crap


Mind sharing those weakauras?

----------


## lab185

> *Automating A Game Spell*
> 
> The developers of Chimpeon have listened to our calls for help and have produced a PDF guide on Automating a Game Spell  They even thanked me for my effort writing the guide I previously placed here. Here it is. Enjoy!
> 
> https://chimpeon.com/downloads/Chimp...Game_Spell.pdf
> 
> Here's an example of a rotation for a level 20 Windwalker Monk using the stock WOW UI. Clearly the x,y and colour of each Group's Pixel Colour setting will not be the same as yours, but it will give you an idea of what you can do...
> 
> NAIwATABMTAwAQJCbGFja291dCBLaWNrIFN1cGVyATABMQExMDAwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAw
> ...



4. Options > Import
5. Click the Paste From Clipboard button
6. Click the Import button
7. Click the OK button

error : Could not convert variant of type (UnicodeString) into type (Double)

----------


## erebos

> Mind sharing those weakauras?


You should create your own, mine won't work for you because of my setup. I actually recommend you do create one. if you find weak auras difficult use tellmewhen both work great. 

Also there is a bunch of weak auras here WAGO Choose the one it suits you best. Preferably the ones that say Rotation which give you the actual rotation and then you just need to set the pixel color in chimpeon.

Here is an scenario. You get weak auras for your CD's and if that aura doesn't have rotation. Make your own using tellmewhen which is much easier to configure and use them both.

Another tip on how i do my auras/tellmewhen Just go to icy-veins/noxxic if you want more in dept go to elitistkerks and check the rotation for your class, you can accomplish exactly the same rotation with a couple of simple settings and common sense.

Hope it helps

PS: No one should be using the same rotation with same configuration and same Chimpeon profile, it will be noticed. Don't be lazy make your own be safe  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> You should create your own, mine won't work for you because of my setup. I actually recommend you do create one. if you find weak auras difficult use tellmewhen both work great. 
> 
> Also there is a bunch of weak auras here WAGO Choose the one it suits you best. Preferably the ones that say Rotation which give you the actual rotation and then you just need to set the pixel color in chimpeon.
> 
> Here is an scenario. You get weak auras for your CD's and if that aura doesn't have rotation. Make your own using tellmewhen which is much easier to configure and use them both.
> 
> Another tip on how i do my auras/tellmewhen Just go to icy-veins/noxxic if you want more in dept go to elitistkerks and check the rotation for your class, you can accomplish exactly the same rotation with a couple of simple settings and common sense.
> 
> Hope it helps
> ...


Wise words erebos. Due to the differences in game screen resolution, window size, action bar buttons or addon spell icons, a configuration is unlikely to work for other users. It really is a case of making your own. Once you get the hang of it, it really is fast and simple to do. Try other auto clickers that have the same functionality and you'll appreciate Chimpeon's ease of use!  :Wink: 

An addon like WeakAuras 2 is a perfect combination with Chimpeon. YouTube is a good source of class rotations for WeakAuras 2.

Import the configuration string I posted. It'll give you an idea of what you can do with Chimpeon. It demonstrates using multiple pixel colour conditions for triggering a Group and the use of Status hotkeys.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> 4. Options > Import
> 5. Click the Paste From Clipboard button
> 6. Click the Import button
> 7. Click the OK button
> 
> error : Could not convert variant of type (UnicodeString) into type (Double)


Works fine for me. Sure you copied it all?

----------


## lab185

> Works fine for me. Sure you copied it all?


yep, nothing help =(

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> yep, nothing help =(

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----------


## warble00

> yep, nothing help =(


I had that issue and it went away when I updated to the latest version.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I had that issue and it went away when I updated to the latest version.


Yes, you'll need the 1.8.8.1 build at least for the above configuration string to work!

----------


## lab185

> Yes, you'll need the 1.8.8.1 build at least for the above configuration string to work!


1.8.8.1 build . . . still nothing...

----------


## Terades313

Protection Pala ... do attacks only when i mouseover the icons in wow then he activate the ability.. whats wrong?^^ 
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.... ok i found it out just need to set the action on .. to time intervall  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

It's probably the special effect of the spell icon when you hover the mouse pointer over it when recording the colour. Once you have record the pixel colour move your mouse off the icon the press Shift R (refresh colour).

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> 1.8.8.1 build . . . still nothing...


You can't be copying it properly. I've tested it on several machines. Keep trying bud  :Smile:

----------


## Terades313

refresh worked  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> refresh worked


Sweet mate  :Smile:

----------


## Terades313

For all Prot.Pala Rotation without cds or heal. 
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----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.9.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## mubeldab

hi,
i have a questions regaring this tool. Lets assume i use the addon ovale spell priority. That is an addon that will highlight the best rotation based on the latest simcraft APL. In addition i use spellflash core, so the ability buttons will be highlighted when its the right time to use them.
at the moment i need to click them by myself, but with this tool its possible to make it automatic? The colour of the flash can be different between abilites and cooldowns. That means that i have 4-5 buttons that will flash up from time to time. Is this program able to handle it?

----------


## Vinshom

> hi,
> i have a questions regaring this tool. Lets assume i use the addon ovale spell priority. That is an addon that will highlight the best rotation based on the latest simcraft APL. In addition i use spellflash core, so the ability buttons will be highlighted when its the right time to use them.
> at the moment i need to click them by myself, but with this tool its possible to make it automatic? The colour of the flash can be different between abilites and cooldowns. That means that i have 4-5 buttons that will flash up from time to time. Is this program able to handle it?


Take a screen shot first then maximize the sc to fit you game screen and then copy the color there that might work.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hi,
> i have a questions regaring this tool. Lets assume i use the addon ovale spell priority. That is an addon that will highlight the best rotation based on the latest simcraft APL. In addition i use spellflash core, so the ability buttons will be highlighted when its the right time to use them.
> at the moment i need to click them by myself, but with this tool its possible to make it automatic? The colour of the flash can be different between abilites and cooldowns. That means that i have 4-5 buttons that will flash up from time to time. Is this program able to handle it?


Chimpeon is perfect for what you want to do. Others users seem to use addons like WeakAuras 2 and TellmeWhen so I don't see why it wouldn't work with Ovale (not used that myself before so I can't comment). I have however, used Spellflash before but the animated/special effects Spellflash applied to action bar buttons when they should be pressed caused issues with the pixel colour detection. I'd simply use WeakAuras 2 and Chimpeon instead of Spellflash and Ovale.

Read the developer's PDF guides to get you going...

Chimpeon Guides

----------


## lab185

thx!! but how i can combine rotation with Fists of Fury, it's like 3,8 sec. delay / perfect rotation EE + ToD -> Serenity + RSK -> FoF (Full Cast) -> RSK -> SotW -> BoK -> SCK (Serenity Ends) -> RSK

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Create a Group for Fists of Fury and apply a suitable pixel colour Action On to it.
Add an Action to this Group and specify the key normally used to operate Fists of Fury to the Key/Button setting. 
Set the Duration setting of the Action to 3800 (i.e. the cast time of Fists of Fury in milliseconds).

----------


## imperiialm

> hi,
> i have a questions regaring this tool. Lets assume i use the addon ovale spell priority. That is an addon that will highlight the best rotation based on the latest simcraft APL. In addition i use spellflash core, so the ability buttons will be highlighted when its the right time to use them.
> at the moment i need to click them by myself, but with this tool its possible to make it automatic? The colour of the flash can be different between abilites and cooldowns. That means that i have 4-5 buttons that will flash up from time to time. Is this program able to handle it?


Hey, i use Ovale too. You dont even need Spellflash for it to work. Just take the pixelcolor on each suggested Ability so it always uses the ability when Ovales shows it . This works perfect for me  :Smile:

----------


## clozer

It works with Ovale. Setting up Chimpeon with it takes like 5 minutes. Just try it!

----------


## warble00

Does Ovale show healing spells when the toon is low on health?

----------


## 1337PIKE

Hi.

So I just purchased this after setting it up with Hekili for my enhancement shaman. One thing I couldn't figure out though is if I can switch between "profiles" or rather, groups, so that I can alter between a single target rotation and a multiple target rotation?

So lets say I'm on a boss and I want to use my single target rotation I created. Boss spawns alot of adds and I quickly want to switch to the AOE rotation that I also created with a key shortcut or something - is that possible?

----------


## clozer

> Hi.
> 
> So I just purchased this after setting it up with Hekili for my enhancement shaman. One thing I couldn't figure out though is if I can switch between "profiles" or rather, groups, so that I can alter between a single target rotation and a multiple target rotation?
> 
> So lets say I'm on a boss and I want to use my single target rotation I created. Boss spawns alot of adds and I quickly want to switch to the AOE rotation that I also created with a key shortcut or something - is that possible?


Hekili does that for you? In hekili you can switch between aoe and st. It's doing it automatically but you can change aoe/st manually too.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> Hekili does that for you? In hekili you can switch between aoe and st. It's doing it automatically but you can change aoe/st manually too.


Really? For me it just gives me a ST bar and a AOE bar. Only tested it on dummies so far though. Does it automatically prioritize storm lightning/stormstrike if x numbers of mobs are present or what?

----------


## Vinshom

> thx!! but how i can combine rotation with Fists of Fury, it's like 3,8 sec. delay / perfect rotation EE + ToD -> Serenity + RSK -> FoF (Full Cast) -> RSK -> SotW -> BoK -> SCK (Serenity Ends) -> RSK


I found even better and easy way, all you have to do is move your casting bar on top of the icon, I use move anything addon to do that.

----------


## clozer

> Really? For me it just gives me a ST bar and a AOE bar. Only tested it on dummies so far though. Does it automatically prioritize storm lightning/stormstrike if x numbers of mobs are present or what?


the "primary" bar will change automatically if x number of mobs are near it to aoe, but you can change that in the options, but it's working perfectly right now.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> the "primary" bar will change automatically if x number of mobs are near it to aoe, but you can change that in the options, but it's working perfectly right now.


Oh ok, thanks for informing me. Gonna see how it performs.

----------


## lab185

> This addon can help, I main ww monk and I have made a work around of FOF
> Hedd - Damage Dealer - World of
> Warcraft Addons - Curse
> Made a screen shot explaining how I did it.


WOW SO OP, no need bot right now, thx!1 =P

----------


## Vinshom

I made a video guide for those that asked for, sorry I got kids noises in the background.

----------


## sprxxx

> I made a video guide for those that asked for, sorry I got kids noises in the background.


Thank you!

----------


## Vinshom

Sorry, thank you for bringing that to my attention.

----------


## actionhansz

i dont know why, but everytime i press start in chimpeon my mouse goes crazy ingame.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> i dont know why, but everytime i press start in chimpeon my mouse goes crazy ingame.


Go to their website and under troubleshooting you'll find "crazy fast mouse movement". Go there and follow the steps.
What fixed it for me was running chimpeon in compatability mode for XP and as admin.

----------


## 1337PIKE

This performs very ****ing well in conjuction with WeakAuras or any rotation helper addon. I made a showcase video but not sure if I should upload  :Big Grin:

----------


## madturk

> Go to their website and under troubleshooting you'll find "crazy fast mouse movement". Go there and follow the steps.
> What fixed it for me was running chimpeon in compatability mode for XP and as admin.


Changing chimp to compa to win 8 fixed it for me.

----------


## madturk

Was anyone able to make a healer rotation?

----------


## Vince Orlando

Having a hard time getting this setup right for a Ret pally. By hand, I can get around 210k dps. With this its around 89k dps.
Help? Any suggestions? Anyone setup a rotation for it yet?

----------


## clozer

> Having a hard time getting this setup right for a Ret pally. By hand, I can get around 210k dps. With this its around 89k dps.
> Help? Any suggestions? Anyone setup a rotation for it yet?


It's so freaky easy for ret. Just download Hekili it's an rotation addon. Then set up chimpeon with it. Done it takes like 5-10 minutes. Having better numbers than playing by myself.

----------


## Terades313

> It's so freaky easy for ret. Just download Hekili it's an rotation addon. Then set up chimpeon with it. Done it takes like 5-10 minutes. Having better numbers than playing by myself.


Would be nice if you can export your settings and send me pm  :Smile:  oor post here <3

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i dont know why, but everytime i press start in chimpeon my mouse goes crazy ingame.


What version of Chimpeon were you using when this happened? The developers stated this crazy mouse movement had hopefully been fixed in 1.8.9.1.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> Would be nice if you can export your settings and send me pm  oor post here <3


Considering that he most likely uses different in-game settings compared to you, it won't work for you.
You have to set it up yourself, just use pixel color and grab the color of all abilities from Hekili and bind every color to a key. Remember when you do this to lock Heliki in place to where you want it to show because if you move it around it won't work anymore. It's easy to set up.
Chimpeon 101 - Helping in a Dungeon or Raid

----------


## 1337PIKE

Chimpeon automation/rotation tool demonstration. - YouTube

Here is a quick showcase I made because I was bored. It is pulling very good DPS (taking my ilvl into consideration) combined with Heliki and it only took me 10 minutes to setup for that demonstration right there.

----------


## warriv13

> Chimpeon automation/rotation tool demonstration. - YouTube
> 
> Here is a quick showcase I made because I was bored. It is pulling very good DPS (taking my ilvl into consideration) combined with Heliki and it only took me 10 minutes to setup for that demonstration right there.


I am trying to set this up as well, but for some reason stormstrike and doom winds are not being casted and it gets stuck, casts everything else fine.

Feels like random spells do not cast at all, had similar thing happen on another char, would get stopped at one spell.

----------


## noj123

I've purchased this and used it on my demon hunter to tank through mythics. Pretty smooth and made my run a lot less tiring. Very very simple to set up once I realised what I had to do.

Tried on assassination rogue but not going too well at the moment

----------


## Vince Orlando

> It's so freaky easy for ret. Just download Hekili it's an rotation addon. Then set up chimpeon with it. Done it takes like 5-10 minutes. Having better numbers than playing by myself.


Ive been trying and failing horribly at it. Any sort of help would be cool. Seeming as I'm horrible at things like this lol

----------


## 1337PIKE

> Ive been trying and failing horribly at it. Any sort of help would be cool. Seeming as I'm horrible at things like this lol


When using Hekili, it shows you what ability to press next.
Open Chimpeon, under groups, create a group for each of your abilities that you want the program to use. For enhancement shaman I use Boulderfist, Stormstrike, Lava Lash, Flametongue, Frostbrand, Crash Lightning and Doom Winds and nothing else.

Bind each group (ability) to the key that it is bound to in-game. My boulderfist is bound to "1" in-game, so under key/button in Chimpeon you want to bind that to 1 aswell. Do that for all your groups.

Next, under "action on" you want to change it to pixel color for all your groups.
So lets say Hekili tells you to use Boulderfist next, go into the pixel color edit tool (theres a little hammer next to it when you have changed "action on" to pixel color). When you're in there, tab into wow and hold CTRL and hover over the ability the rotation addon (hekili in this case) tells you to use and release CTRL. That way it grabs the color and placement of the ability it needs to use next. Do that for all groups.

Thats pretty much it. I think Vinshom made a guide a few pages back for it, otherwise just go to the Chimpeon website and theres a few pages there on how to set it up I think. I'm beating other main enhancement shamans in my guild and others with much worse ilvl. I could probably make a guide and upload it to YouTube but I feel it's a waste of time considering Vinshom already made one and the fact that my English pronunciation is shit because I'm not a native speaker.

----------


## JohnMind101

Does this work for Fire Mages?

----------


## 1337PIKE

> Does this work for Fire Mages?


Works for every class.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I am trying to set this up as well, but for some reason stormstrike and doom winds are not being casted and it gets stuck, casts everything else fine.
> 
> Feels like random spells do not cast at all, had similar thing happen on another char, would get stopped at one spell.


You sure there aren't any effects/animations on the buttons preventing Chimpeon detecting the pixel colour?

----------


## Vince Orlando

> When using Hekili, it shows you what ability to press next.
> Open Chimpeon, under groups, create a group for each of your abilities that you want the program to use. For enhancement shaman I use Boulderfist, Stormstrike, Lava Lash, Flametongue, Frostbrand, Crash Lightning and Doom Winds and nothing else.
> 
> Bind each group (ability) to the key that it is bound to in-game. My boulderfist is bound to "1" in-game, so under key/button in Chimpeon you want to bind that to 1 aswell. Do that for all your groups.
> 
> Next, under "action on" you want to change it to pixel color for all your groups.
> So lets say Hekili tells you to use Boulderfist next, go into the pixel color edit tool (theres a little hammer next to it when you have changed "action on" to pixel color). When you're in there, tab into wow and hold CTRL and hover over the ability the rotation addon (hekili in this case) tells you to use and release CTRL. That way it grabs the color and placement of the ability it needs to use next. Do that for all groups.
> 
> Thats pretty much it. I think Vinshom made a guide a few pages back for it, otherwise just go to the Chimpeon website and theres a few pages there on how to set it up I think. I'm beating other main enhancement shamans in my guild and others with much worse ilvl. I could probably make a guide and upload it to YouTube but I feel it's a waste of time considering Vinshom already made one and the fact that my English pronunciation is shit because I'm not a native speaker.


Ok another question, do I mess with any of the timings? Such as cooldown times, etc?

----------


## JohnMind101

> Works for every class.


What addon would you recommend for Fire Mage?

Edit: Tried it with Ovale and I didn't get good results. Maybe I set it up wrong. Can someone clarify for me if I did it correctly?

First thing I want to do is create groups. Each group is whichever spell I want Chimpeon to use. So for example, Group 1 will be Fireball. Then I want to add the hotkey to the group that Fireball is set to in WoW.

Once I have the groups set up. I want to capture the pixel color right? So I went into WoW (Windowed) and captured the pixel color for my spells where the addon Ovale is displaying them on my screen.

Okay so all that is done. I think I have everything setup. 

So when I go to run Chimpeon.. All it does is cast Fireball over and over. So I'm confused..

----------


## ChimpeonFan

WeakAuras 2 seems good for most classes.

WeakAuras 2 - Buffs & Debuffs - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## 1337PIKE

> What addon would you recommend for Fire Mage?
> 
> Edit: Tried it with Ovale and I didn't get good results. Maybe I set it up wrong. Can someone clarify for me if I did it correctly?
> 
> First thing I want to do is create groups. Each group is whichever spell I want Chimpeon to use. So for example, Group 1 will be Fireball. Then I want to add the hotkey to the group that Fireball is set to in WoW.
> 
> Once I have the groups set up. I want to capture the pixel color right? So I went into WoW (Windowed) and captured the pixel color for my spells where the addon Ovale is displaying them on my screen.
> 
> Okay so all that is done. I think I have everything setup. 
> ...


Not sure how it works with Ovale but it should work. But in my addon (Hekili) it shows what to press next and the 3-4 other abilities to press next after the I pressed the first one. After I used the first one, another spell will show up in that place. You need to grab the color of that spell in the place it wants you to use it next otherwise it'll just repeatedly spam the same ability

Kinda hard to explain, but example:

My addon tells me to use Boulderfist first, then stormstrike, then stormstrike and then lava lash so it looks like this:
[boulderfist] [stormstrike] [stormstrike] [lava lash].

When I click boulderfist, boulderfist will be replaced with stormstrike in the first field. So now it looks like this:
[stormstrike] [stormstrike] [lava lash] [flametongue].

So you need to manually execute your rotation and grab the color of the spell it wants you to use in that same place. Not really sure how else to explain it.
You should have good results considering the program is faster than you and will execute the rotation that your addon tells you perfectly.

----------


## JohnMind101

> Not sure how it works with Ovale but it should work. But in my addon (Hekili) it shows what to press next and the 3-4 other abilities to press next after the I pressed the first one. After I used the first one, another spell will show up in that place. You need to grab the color of that spell in the place it wants you to use it next otherwise it'll just repeatedly spam the same ability
> 
> Kinda hard to explain, but example:
> 
> My addon tells me to use Boulderfist first, then stormstrike, then stormstrike and then lava lash so it looks like this:
> [boulderfist] [stormstrike] [stormstrike] [lava lash].
> 
> When I click boulderfist, boulderfist will be replaced with stormstrike in the first field. So now it looks like this:
> [stormstrike] [stormstrike] [lava lash] [flametongue].
> ...


I get what your saying. It's what I did with Ovale. Maybe it's because all the fire spells have literally the same color? lol Does Hekili work for Fire Mage or only shamans?>

----------


## Vince Orlando

I give up lol. Idk what I am doing wrong, if I am messing with timings, idk. Cant get above 80k dps at 844ilvl

----------


## 1337PIKE

> I get what your saying. It's what I did with Ovale. Maybe it's because all the fire spells have literally the same color? lol Does Hekili work for Fire Mage or only shamans?>


Could be, I don't know. Hekili does not work for fire mages no. But I assume you could find some WeakAura fire mage rotation for legion somewhere? And just change the color of the spells shown by the addon so lets say you change fireball to have a greenish color and pyroblast to a blueish color and maybe that would work? Not sure.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> I give up lol. Idk what I am doing wrong, if I am messing with timings, idk. Cant get above 80k dps at 844ilvl


I will try and create a quick YouTube video explaining it and maybe people here can get the jist of it. It performs perfectly for me so if you follow my steps it should work I guess.

----------


## JohnMind101

> Could be, I don't know. Hekili does not work for fire mages no. But I assume you could find some WeakAura fire mage rotation for legion somewhere? And just change the color of the spells shown by the addon so lets say you change fireball to have a greenish color and pyroblast to a blueish color and maybe that would work? Not sure.


Doing a quick search, I found weak auras for Fire Mage.. But I couldn't find a "rotation" weak aura. I'll have to look more later when I get back from work.

----------


## Vinshom

> Doing a quick search, I found weak auras for Fire Mage.. But I couldn't find a "rotation" weak aura. I'll have to look more later when I get back from work.


Your best option is to learn how to make tellmewhen or weak auras. I recommend Tellmewhen

----------


## lab185

> Your best option is to learn how to make tellmewhen or weak auras. I recommend Tellmewhen


Best addon for us Hedd??

----------


## s1ssel

> What addon would you recommend for Fire Mage?
> 
> Edit: Tried it with Ovale and I didn't get good results. Maybe I set it up wrong. Can someone clarify for me if I did it correctly?
> 
> First thing I want to do is create groups. Each group is whichever spell I want Chimpeon to use. So for example, Group 1 will be Fireball. Then I want to add the hotkey to the group that Fireball is set to in WoW.
> 
> Once I have the groups set up. I want to capture the pixel color right? So I went into WoW (Windowed) and captured the pixel color for my spells where the addon Ovale is displaying them on my screen.
> 
> Okay so all that is done. I think I have everything setup. 
> ...


A good Tell me When rotation you find here Mage TMW Rotation Profile ALL SPECS - 7.0.3 - LEGION w/Download

The problem of a fire mage rotation in Tell Me When is the use of fire blast, phoenix flames and ROP like the creator tells you in the thread. ( combustion phase could easily be made in an own cycle since it works even with a macro )

I have no idea if Chimpeon could recognize the heat up graphics in any way to cast fireblast / phoenix flames for the hot strike to cast pyroblast.

I read about the pause function during rotations, so you could pause it cast FB/PF and continue it with another button but that sounds not right.

Also I read about the plan for the future to overwrite chimpeon commands with your own inputs during a rotation ( I hope this is not the pause function ). Maybe this would make the FB/PF casting and ROP placement easy achievable.

----------


## Vince Orlando

> I will try and create a quick YouTube video explaining it and maybe people here can get the jist of it. It performs perfectly for me so if you follow my steps it should work I guess.


That would be cool. Idk why mine is so bad. Not sure what I am doing wrong.

----------


## madturk

What i did was, go to icy veins, check your class rotation, set everything up with weak auras. I dont trust those dps addons at all. 
I got my outlaw and assasin rogue rotations, plus demo lock this way. Best geared is outlaw and doing 225k dps. 
Got to try. I couldn't get chimp working at the begining but once i got the idea all comes so easy.
Now im trying to make a heal rotation with druid.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> What i did was, go to icy veins, check your class rotation, set everything up with weak auras. I dont trust those dps addons at all. 
> I got my outlaw and assasin rogue rotations, plus demo lock this way. Best geared is outlaw and doing 225k dps. 
> Got to try. I couldn't get chimp working at the begining but once i got the idea all comes so easy.
> Now im trying to make a heal rotation with druid.


You can trust a lot of the up-to-date rotation addons like Hekili and such. It's based off of sim results.
But yeah ofcourse you can do it that way, just takes a little more time :>

----------


## madturk

> You can trust a lot of the up-to-date rotation addons like Hekili and such. It's based off of sim results.
> But yeah ofcourse you can do it that way, just takes a little more time :>


That addon is only for 2 classes btw  :Smile: 
Enh. Shammy and ret pala.

----------


## Vinshom

Today I have completed a demo lock tellmwehen, oh man 2 days straight to make this rotation good, I am doing way better dmg than rotation addons, one thing I found out is your setup is going to be better than those already made.

----------


## 1337PIKE

> That addon is only for 2 classes btw 
> Enh. Shammy and ret pala.


I am aware, was just an example of a good rotation addon that does it's job. Pretty sure Ovale does perfectly fine too. Both addons are basically SimulationCraft APLs imported into the game and displayed visually.

----------


## madturk

> I am aware, was just an example of a good rotation addon that does it's job. Pretty sure Ovale does perfectly fine too. Both addons are basically SimulationCraft APLs imported into the game and displayed visually.


Of course  :Smile: . All depends how ppl like to set it up. I did compared ovale to my home made rotation and mine was much better to me. 
Whatever works is fine  :Smile:

----------


## sh00k

Currently using Hedd addon for my WW monk rotation. It's working okay for now but I feel like it could be performing a bit better with either a different addon or some tweaks. Any WW monks have any advice to share?

----------


## Vince Orlando

Anyone setup a ret rotation that could lend a hand? Tried a bunch of different things, still cant peak above 80k on a very standard setup.

----------


## JohnMind101

So this doesn't seem to work for Mages.

I understand how to set it up (I think). So here is the issue I am having.

I added pixel colors to the groups. It's not going by the pixel color. It's simply just pressing the hotkeys over and over in order. It doesn't matter what TellMeWhen is displaying.

----------


## madturk

> So this doesn't seem to work for Mages.
> 
> I understand how to set it up (I think). So here is the issue I am having.
> 
> I added pixel colors to the groups. It's not going by the pixel color. It's simply just pressing the hotkeys over and over in order. It doesn't matter what TellMeWhen is displaying.


Make sure your color pixel detection is working. Does it detect different colors? or its always either black, white or brown?
If its not detecting, try making chimp compatible with xp(or win  :Cool:  i had the same problem till i changed to win 8 compatibility. Then you'll see different color every time you mouse over different spells and hit ctrl.
hope it helps.

----------


## JohnMind101

> Make sure your color pixel detection is working. Does it detect different colors? or its always either black, white or brown?
> If its not detecting, try making chimp compatible with xp(or win  i had the same problem till i changed to win 8 compatibility. Then you'll see different color every time you mouse over different spells and hit ctrl.
> hope it helps.


That was 100% the issue.

Now I'm having issues with TellMeWhen. For some reason, whenever I get 3 Ice Lance procs, it just recommends to spam Frostbolt and doesn't display to use the ice lance procs at all.

----------


## madturk

> That was 100% the issue.
> 
> Now I'm having issues with TellMeWhen. For some reason, whenever I get 3 Ice Lance procs, it just recommends to spam Frostbolt and doesn't display to use the ice lance procs at all.


Try Weak Auras2, thats what i use.

----------


## JohnMind101

> Try Weak Auras2, thats what i use.


I have no clue how to build a rotation in Weak Auras2. So I simply changed to Ovale. I did run into another problem if you could be so kind to offer advice? 

So I'm not sure if you play a spell caster. Ovale works great with Chimpeon, however, after every spell cast there seems to be a pause. For example...

Frostbolt
delay
Frostbolt
delay
Ice Lance
delay
Ice Lance
delay

The delay is very small, but it's also noticeable. I don't get this delay when I play manually. I have changed the "Loop Delay" to 0 and I also changed the "delay" under the second box to 0. Still didn't seem to make a difference.

----------


## glidarn

> Today I have completed a demo lock tellmwehen, oh man 2 days straight to make this rotation good, I am doing way better dmg than rotation addons, one thing I found out is your setup is going to be better than those already made.


Mind to share?

----------


## Vinshom

> I have no clue how to build a rotation in Weak Auras2. So I simply changed to Ovale. I did run into another problem if you could be so kind to offer advice? 
> 
> So I'm not sure if you play a spell caster. Ovale works great with Chimpeon, however, after every spell cast there seems to be a pause. For example...
> 
> Frostbolt
> delay
> Frostbolt
> delay
> Ice Lance
> ...


The delay is because the icon color is not pure, look for those abilities with delay problems and change their icons 
or use this guide to have your own icons
How to: Spell Icons by Bogrim on DeviantArt






> Mind to share?


tellmewhen setup



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O0gLZInGZLi ^SRole^N0 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N267^b ^N265^b ^t^SName^SDemo~`Fillers ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O0Q=qG7YeVA ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8556249163497454 ^f-46^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6201655647749879^f-46 ^t^SScale^F7074405452611600 ^f-52^SRows ^N5^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N265^b ^N267^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SShowTimerText^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL70f6C ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0ecbJiiPHx ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0dEKMQJJfp ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL67ock ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SDoom ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL8Qfgx ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL67ock ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SBlood~`Fury ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL7i98p ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL67ock ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFelstorm ^t^N4^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL67ock ^SCustomTex^S205181 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SShadowflame ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SShadowflame ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^SShadowflame ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^SShadowflame ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SName^SShadowflame ^t^t^SName^SInstant~`casts ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0_hZ4Rht8= ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O0U3yGiNWt7 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6614636182896633 ^f-48^Sx ^N-1.4998779296875^t ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N265^b ^N267^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SUnit^Sfocus ^SType^Sdr ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0dEKMZvO6z ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SFear ^t^t^SName^SFocus~`Fear ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O0gKODiY8dY ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5090089447910388 ^f-46^Sx ^F-7777135842493163^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6519481719324669 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N267^b ^N265^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_SUMMON^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N12 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLOoP_Q ^SCustomTex^S211158 ^STotemSlots^N225 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SSummon~`Darkglare ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SShowTimerText^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0SvLtBu85= ^SCustomTex^S104316 ^STotemSlots^N226 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SCall~`Dreadstalkers ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SCall~`Dreadstalkers ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0ecbJiiPHx ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SHand~`of~`Gul'dan ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0dEKMQJJfp ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SCall~`Dreadstalkers ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0gvrtp5gjK ^STotemSlots^N225 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SSummon~`Darkglare ^t^t^SName^SProcs~`and~`Plus ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O0kdskQPRXz ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6929772163302597 ^f-46^Sx ^F5736603622462246^f-46 ^t^SScale^F6905538075951087 ^f-52^SRows ^N3^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N265^b ^N267^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLLOhkF ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Spet ^SName^SDemonic~`Empowerment ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLOoP_Q ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0SvLtBu85= ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SThal'kiel's~`Consumption ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SShowTimerText^B ^SCustomTex^S193396 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0gvrtp5gjK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0dEKMQJJfp ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0ecbJiiPHx ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O10U=YbUhfG ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SName^SDemonic~`Empowerment ^t^t^SName^SHard~`Casting~`Abilities ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0_hZ4Rht8= ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N6^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O0_gfk2Aoen ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-101.18776910316 ^Sx^F-6718700707041800 ^f-51^t ^SScale^F6792939602706437 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0RnZG_Ajax ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SName^SSummon~`Darkglare ^t^N2^T ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL9pnuI ^SCustomTex^S104316 ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Spet ^SName^SDemonic~`Empowerment ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0WhMMrHg ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^SCall~`Dreadstalkers ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0RnZG_Ajax ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SCall~`Dreadstalkers ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLIwJax ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSOUL_SHARDS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0RnZG_Ajax ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL9pnuI ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SHand~`of~`Gul'dan ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O10U=YbUhfG ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Spet ^SName^SDemonic~`Empowerment ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SSummon~`Felguard ^t^t^SName^SShard~`Consumers ^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O11iYHVniql ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6815041504411639 ^f-45^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOMLEFT^Sx ^F5444001507311618^f-43 ^t^SScale^F6905538075951087 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N265^b ^N267^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S686 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL70f6C ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL8Qfgx ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL7i98p ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0_hZ4Rht8= ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL67ock ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLLOhkF ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLLOhkF ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0RnZG_Ajax ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GL9pnuI ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0R0GLIwJax ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O0_hZ4Rht8= ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SName^SShadow~`Bolt ^t^t^SName^SHardcasting~`Shadowbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O11sO1aa6JN ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4737295698169204 ^f-45^Sx ^N27.373933338302^t ^SScale^F7074405452611600 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N265^b ^N267^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O0_hZ4Rht8= ^SCustomTex^S686 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SShadowy~`Inspiration ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SShadow~`Bolt ^t^t^SName^SInstant~`Shadowbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N8 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SDemonology~`PVP~`Priority ^^
```

Chimp setup 

```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==
```

My talents this is intended for pvp

I have changed some spell icons because they were causing some delay, this pic is showing u what I did 

Send me a private mssg if you got any questions or issues.

----------


## Mikon26

I'm actually very interested in this program. I used SBR for a very long time prior to being hit with the banhammer. Now I want something that I can control and customize. Luckily for me, Hekili supports the class that I currently play and I'm hoping to try this program out later. I have a few questions. While I know that I will be controlling my movement and so forth, how does this perform in raids? Does it stop "clicking" once the mob is dead? Also, am I able to control interrupts and other CDs on my own while letting the program do my rotation?

I see great potential for this program and the idea of making it personal only adds to its appeal. I'm not too tech-savvy in terms of programming and am willing to put in the time to make it work. Hekili is great because you can upload sims into it thus making sure that your rotation is always current. 

Anyone have any suggestions if Hekili or WA2 is better for this product?

----------


## JohnMind101

> The delay is because the icon color is not pure, look for those abilities with delay problems and change their icons 
> or use this guide to have your own icons
> How to: Spell Icons by Bogrim on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellmewhen setup
> ...


Is it possible to change the icons in Ovale?

----------


## dopemst

issue solved.

----------


## lab185

> The delay is because the icon color is not pure, look for those abilities with delay problems and change their icons 
> or use this guide to have your own icons
> How to: Spell Icons by Bogrim on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellmewhen setup
> ...


What about Monks? Something new? =p

----------


## Vinshom

> I'm actually very interested in this program. I used SBR for a very long time prior to being hit with the banhammer. Now I want something that I can control and customize. Luckily for me, Hekili supports the class that I currently play and I'm hoping to try this program out later. I have a few questions. While I know that I will be controlling my movement and so forth, how does this perform in raids? Does it stop "clicking" once the mob is dead? Also, am I able to control interrupts and other CDs on my own while letting the program do my rotation?
> 
> I see great potential for this program and the idea of making it personal only adds to its appeal. I'm not too tech-savvy in terms of programming and am willing to put in the time to make it work. Hekili is great because you can upload sims into it thus making sure that your rotation is always current. 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions if Hekili or WA2 is better for this product?


it all depends on the addon... What you can do is put an tellmeme icon on the top of the addon icon and make a condition that this tmw icon shows up only if your target is not in combat.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'm actually very interested in this program. I used SBR for a very long time prior to being hit with the banhammer. Now I want something that I can control and customize. Luckily for me, Hekili supports the class that I currently play and I'm hoping to try this program out later. I have a few questions. While I know that I will be controlling my movement and so forth, how does this perform in raids? Does it stop "clicking" once the mob is dead? Also, am I able to control interrupts and other CDs on my own while letting the program do my rotation?
> 
> I see great potential for this program and the idea of making it personal only adds to its appeal. I'm not too tech-savvy in terms of programming and am willing to put in the time to make it work. Hekili is great because you can upload sims into it thus making sure that your rotation is always current. 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions if Hekili or WA2 is better for this product?


Both addons you mention would work great with Chimpeon.

Chimpeon would only react if the addon icon was shown. You could also add a condition to Chimpeon where it would only press a spell key if a mob was targetted and alive. Simply do a pixel colour check on the final 1% Health (i.e. the green bar) of a mob's portrait. So you would have a Group setup to check for a pixel colour in a spell icon (i.e. the icon that your addon displayed) and the HP bar of a mob portrait.

Take a look at the PDF guides the developers recently wrote...

Chimpeon Guides

----------


## Mikon26

Sounds a little complicated but I will look over the PDFs and see what I can do. Would I have to have the stipulation of the 1% for each spell?

Also, do you need to run the game in window mode for this to work or can chimp be running in the background?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Sounds a little complicated but I will look over the PDFs and see what I can do. Would I have to have the stipulation of the 1% for each spell?
> 
> Also, do you need to run the game in window mode for this to work or can chimp be running in the background?


You probably wouldn't have to check for a mob's Health because the addon icons for recommended spells can be set to only appear when a mob is targetted.

----------


## Vinshom

> Is it possible to change the icons in Ovale?


Yes by changing spell icon just like I did here
as you see I have added light blue line under the spell so chimp detect it quickly and not delay.
I made a video on how to do it
Change wow Icons guide - YouTube

This is the icon color changing tool with my example

Dropbox - Tellmewhen.zip

----------


## Mikon26

The program is actually pretty fun to use to far. Once you get the first ability down, it's a piece of cake. However, I'm currently using Hekili and a lot of my icons are the same color. Hekili also used a slide transition between spells. So far I'm only able to get one ability to go and then Chimp keeps trying to spam another button.

----------


## Vinshom

Issue if fixed

----------


## Mikon26

For any of you that use Hekili and WA2, I'm having issues with the addon icon that changes to show you what ability to hit next. Many of my spells are the same color. Also, I'm having issues with the icons because they change only when I'm fighting, so I'm not able to get the exact x,y coordinates unless I'm in combat. Anyone have advice on how to set this up for Hekili? This thing is awesome so far!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

If your're interested in TellMeWhen class profiles for Legion that when used with Chimpeon give you insane DPS, check this YouTube channel out. The TellMeWhen import strings are in the description of each video...

WoW Guides and Tutorials - YouTube

----------


## JohnMind101

After playing around with this program for a couple days and finally understanding how to set it up. I have come to the conclusion that it isn't all that great for caster classes. I think melee classes and other classes with instant abilities will benefit more from this program. 

I have had issues with spells being delayed. Someone in this thread mentioned it's because the icons were not pure color. So I went ahead and changed the icon colors to have a little box of color (blue, green, red, ect ect) so each spell had a different colored box on the icon. There is still delay on Ice Lance.

I have tried Ovale and TellMeWhen. Both produce poor DPS compared to when I manually play.

So if someone has successfully set this up for Frost Mage. Let me know what you did to solve the delay issue on Ice Lance.. Because even after giving the icon a "Pure" color, it still is being delayed. Giving pure colors on the other icons worked out well, it's just it didn't work for Ice Lance.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> After playing around with this program for a couple days and finally understanding how to set it up. I have come to the conclusion that it isn't all that great for caster classes. I think melee classes and other classes with instant abilities will benefit more from this program. 
> 
> I have tried Ovale and TellMeWhen. Both produce poor DPS compared to when I manually play.


I've only tried Chimpeon with a Hunter and melee classes so I can't comment on or confirm the "poor DPS" for casters. However, if you have an optimal TellMeWhen rotation profile and Chimpeon is setup correctly then it would be difficult to beat Chimpeon's DPS compared to doing the rotation manually. Unless of course you have the reflex of a Star Nosed Mole (they're fast)! The Star-Nosed Mole

Try a TellMeWhen class rotation available here and see if that improves your DPS...

WoW Guides and Tutorials - YouTube

----------


## JohnMind101

> I've only tried Chimpeon with a Hunter and melee classes so I can't comment on or confirm the "poor DPS" for casters. However, if you have an optimal TellMeWhen rotation profile and Chimpeon is setup correctly then it would be difficult to beat Chimpeon's DPS compared to doing the rotation manually. Unless of course you have the reflex of a Star Nosed Mole (they're fast)! The Star-Nosed Mole
> 
> Try a TellMeWhen class rotation available here and see if that improves your DPS...
> 
> WoW Guides and Tutorials - YouTube


I have tried TellMeWhen and I have downloaded the rotations from that video for Mages. There seems to be an issue with TellMeWhen where if you get 3 charges of Ice Lance, the addon freezes on Frostbolt and won't continue to display anything but Frostbolt until I manually use Ice Lance charge.

Besides. Ovale is based off the Simulationcraft APL. So probably the best rotation you can possibly get for an Addon.

----------


## warble00

> There is still delay on Ice Lance.


Is the delay in the addons or in Chimpeon?

----------


## JohnMind101

> Is the delay in the addons or in Chimpeon?


Chimpeon. How do I know? Say I have 2 charges of Ice Lance. The icon from the addon will remain on Ice Lance until I use all charges. 

I have already changed the delay to 0 in Chimpeon.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Chimpeon. How do I know? Say I have 2 charges of Ice Lance. The icon from the addon will remain on Ice Lance until I use all charges. 
> 
> I have already changed the delay to 0 in Chimpeon.


Sounds like the problem is with the addon. Chimpeon will only press a key based upon what recommended spell icon is presented on the screen by the addon!

Maybe @Vinshom can chip in on this as I think he has experience using Chimpeon with caster classes?!

----------


## JohnMind101

> Sounds like the problem is with the addon. Chimpeon will only press a key based upon what recommended spell icon is presented on the screen by the addon!


Right. I know this.

When I have 2 Ice Lance procs. The addon icon will stay on Ice Lance until I use both charges. So therefore, Chimpeon should be pressing my Ice Lance hotkey twice. Which it does, but there is a delay between the 2 presses from Chimpeon. To give you an example...

Rotation with Chimpeon play with 2 Ice Lance charges

Ice Lance
delay
Ice Lance

Rotation with Manual play with 2 Ice Lance charges

Ice Lance
Ice Lance

Also, this isn't a matter of there not being a "Pure color" as I have changed the Icons color to have a pure color.

----------


## warble00

> Chimpeon. How do I know? Say I have 2 charges of Ice Lance. The icon from the addon will remain on Ice Lance until I use all charges. 
> 
> I have already changed the delay to 0 in Chimpeon.


Is Chimpeon processing something else when you want it to cast Ice Lance? Is the toon casting something else?

Ovale is not ideal because it displays multiple icon boxes at one time. How many of those boxes are you using in your groups?

----------


## warble00

> Rotation with Chimpeon play with 2 Ice Lance charges
> 
> Ice Lance
> delay
> Ice Lance


Is Chimpeon casting something else during the delay?

----------


## JohnMind101

> Is Chimpeon processing something else when you want it to cast Ice Lance? Is the toon casting something else?
> 
> Ovale is not ideal because it displays multiple icon boxes at one time. How many of those boxes are you using in your groups?


No. I'm using one box.

----------


## warble00

> No. I'm using one box.


How long is the delay?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Chimpeon. How do I know? Say I have 2 charges of Ice Lance. The icon from the addon will remain on Ice Lance until I use all charges. 
> 
> I have already changed the delay to 0 in Chimpeon.


Ah I see! The delay is likely caused by Chimpeon having to loop through all of its Groups before reaching the "Ice Lance" group again. The delay will be more apparent if you have lots of Groups OR if you have lots of Groups with Interupt enabled. Try Chimpeon with the Interupt setting disabled for all Groups except the Ice Lance Group. One of the Chimpeon developers explained how the Chimpeon loop works here and advises about the correct use of the Interupt setting...

Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Groups and Actions

JohnMind101: Can you post your Mage Chimpeon Configuration string here please so I can take a look?

----------


## warble00

> Try Chimpeon with the Interupt setting disabled for all Groups except the Ice Lance Group.


The way I understand how the groups work, setting Interrupt on one group is no different than making that group the first one. After processing that group it still loops through all the other groups.

Chimpeon needs a true priority option instead of just sequential.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> The way I understand how the groups work, setting Interrupt on one group is no different than making that group the first one. After processing that group it still loops through all the other groups.
> 
> Chimpeon needs a true priority option instead of just sequential.


Straight from the developer's mouth on how the loop works...

"The Group Loop loops from the first Group to the last, but, before each Group is checked, all the Groups marked as Interrupt are checked first."

If you're using a rotation addon, then the way Chimpeon checks Groups sequentially should be fine because it's the addon that is prioritising the best spell for Chimpeon to press (when Chimpeon detects the spell icon shown on screen).

----------


## nilrem2004

First of all hi everyone. I've been playing around with Chimpeon and the TMW demo lock profile but can't get it to work. I've set Chimp to XP SP3 compatibility mode, but all I get when I start it is my camera inside wow moving around like crazy. Also Chimp becomes very sluggish and slow to browse through groups and such. Using windows 10 pro x64.

----------


## snapple38

> Chimpeon needs a true priority option instead of just sequential.


Weak Auras 2 has a true priority option, please do not change chimpeon.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Weak Auras 2 has a true priority option, please do not change chimpeon.


Indeed and agreed!!!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> First of all hi everyone. I've been playing around with Chimpeon and the TMW demo lock profile but can't get it to work. I've set Chimp to XP SP3 compatibility mode, but all I get when I start it is my camera inside wow moving around like crazy. Also Chimp becomes very sluggish and slow to browse through groups and such. Using windows 10 pro x64.


Have you looked at the developer's Troubleshooting page (Crazy Fast Mouse Movement section) on how to rectify the problem and report it to the developer (they're very keen to fix this by all accounts so I suspect your help will be much appreciated)?... Chimpeon - Troubleshooting

----------


## warble00

> "The Group Loop loops from the first Group to the last, but, before each Group is checked, all the Groups marked as Interrupt are checked first."


Yeah, now that I'm more awake, I see that the Interrupt works better than I first thought.

----------


## JohnMind101

> Ah I see! The delay is likely caused by Chimpeon having to loop through all of its Groups before reaching the "Ice Lance" group again. The delay will be more apparent if you have lots of Groups OR if you have lots of Groups with Interupt enabled. Try Chimpeon with the Interupt setting disabled for all Groups except the Ice Lance Group. One of the Chimpeon developers explained how the Chimpeon loop works here and advises about the correct use of the Interupt setting...
> 
> Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Groups and Actions
> 
> JohnMind101: Can you post your Mage Chimpeon Configuration string here please so I can take a look?


This one is my TellMeWhen string
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This one is my Ovale string
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I made two different ones so I didn't have to keep starting over from scratch when switching between the two.

The TellMeWhen addon seems to have issues.

1. Whenever I get 3 Ice Lance charges (Which shouldn't be happening if the addons rotation was optimal), the addon freezes on Frostbolt
2. After using a Flurry charge, you want to instantly Ice Lance even if you don't have a Ice Lance proc. TellMeWhen does this, however there is a MASSIVE delay with TellMeWhen displaying the Ice Lance icon after it used a Flurry charge..

Those two issues above are why I don't like using TellMeWhen.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Have you looked at the developer's Troubleshooting page (Crazy Fast Mouse Movement section) on how to rectify the problem and report it to the developer (they're very keen to fix this by all accounts so I suspect your help will be much appreciated)?... Chimpeon - Troubleshooting


I made chimpeon work and cast, just the mouse porblem to resolve now. I have checked their section about it but nothing helped. I will report it to them and maybe together we can find a fix for it.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> This one is my TellMeWhen string
> 
> NAIwATABMTAwAQJGcm96ZW5PcmIBMAExATEwMDABY2xCbGFjawEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwLjAw
> MDAwMDAwATABMQExATEBMAQwBDAENDQ5BDczMwQ1Nzk3NTYzATABMAEwAXYBMQEwLjAwMDAwMDAw
> ATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMTAwATEBAkZyb3N0Ym9sdAEwATEBMTAwMAFjbEJsYWNrATABMC4w
> MDAwMDAwMAEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAExATEBMQEwBDAEMAQ0NDkENzM2BDI0MzIyMzkBMAEwATAB
> MQExATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMAE2MAExAQJJY2UgTGFuY2UBMQExATEwMDAB
> Y2xCbGFjawEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMQExATEBMAQwBDAENDUyBDczNQQ1
> MDkxMTA3ATABMAEwATIBMQEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMAExAQJGbHVycnkB
> ...


Your Chimpeon configuration that you use for TellMeWhen seems spot on and Ice Lance should be pressed by Chimpeon almost instantly when the TellMeWhen Ice Lance icon appears (because you have Interupt enabled for it). I guess the issue you mention with TellMeWhen is where the problem is and not Chimpeon.

----------


## JohnMind101

> Your Chimpeon configuration that you use for TellMeWhen seems spot on and Ice Lance should be pressed by Chimpeon almost instantly when the TellMeWhen Ice Lance icon appears. I guess the issue you mention with TellMeWhen is where the problem is and not Chimpeon.


Right. And I noticed the delay between Ice Lances isn't that bad on TellMeWhen. However, those issues I mentioned are really ****ing over the DPS. I know nothing about TellMeWhen to try and fix the issues myself. So I have been trying to make Ovale work because the rotation that it does is flawless, but Ovale is the one that is producing noticeable delays between Ice Lance casts.

I can manually play 500,000 burst and 290,000 sustained on a target dummy. Chimpeon with either TMW or Ovale is only producing around 350,000 burst and 240,000 sustained. So something is wonky and I think it's the delay between Ice Lane casts.. But can't for the life of me figure out how to fix it for Ovale.. Like I said above, if TMW didn't have those dumb issues, it would work out very well I think.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Right. And I noticed the delay between Ice Lances isn't that bad on TellMeWhen. However, those issues I mentioned are really ****ing over the DPS. I know nothing about TellMeWhen to try and fix the issues myself. So I have been trying to make Ovale work because the rotation that it does is flawless, but Ovale is the one that is producing noticeable delays between Ice Lance casts.


Ah OK, right. I've just checked your Chimpeon config you use for Ovale and notice you have the Delay setting set to 0 for a lot of Actions. This could be the reason for the "delay" you are experiencing. It might not be a "delay" but instead it might be Chimpeon "missing" out Groups in the loop. Again here is an extract from the developer's 101...

"A delay may also be necessary if you find Actions are being missed."

Personally I would set the Delay at 100 milliseconds for all Actions... unless a spell associated with an Action has a cast then set the Delay (or the Duration) to the length of the cast. It might seem counterproductive to set a Delay to reduce a "delay" but it seems like it's worth a try considering the advice the developer gives in their 101.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I made chimpeon work and cast, just the mouse porblem to resolve now. I have checked their section about it but nothing helped. I will report it to them and maybe together we can find a fix for it.


I've talked to the developers about this crazy mouse stuff and they are baffled by it. They said they can't replicate it at their end so discovering a solution appears to be tough for them. Hopefully input from users like yourself will help them fix the problem. I hope so as I'd like this project to progress and continue because it is a godsend for my gameplay and I wouldn't want to lose it.

----------


## Vince Orlando

I give up on this setup. Ive read over the pdf's the last couple of days, watched some videos and just cant get this rotation setup correctly when people say ret pallys are easy to setup. Maybe im just a huge idiot, but I give up.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I give up on this setup. Ive read over the pdf's the last couple of days, watched some videos and just cant get this rotation setup correctly when people say ret pallys are easy to setup. Maybe im just a huge idiot, but I give up.


Hey bud,

Keep trying. It will come clear. Try the following TellMeWhen profile...

Retribution Paladin TMW Rotation Profile - 7.0.3 - LEGION w/Download - YouTube

When this is setup and running, do the following...

* Add a Group in Chimpeon for each TellMeWhen spell icon that appears (i.e. the large icon that appears in the middle of the TellMeWhen icons).
* Add a pixel colour check to each Group based on the middle of each TellMeWhen spell icon that appears.
* For the Action of each Group, specify the key used to operate the associated spell in WOW.

Really simple.

----------


## Vince Orlando

> Hey bud,
> 
> Keep trying. It will come clear. Try the following TellMeWhen profile...
> 
> Retribution Paladin TMW Rotation Profile - 7.0.3 - LEGION w/Download - YouTube
> 
> When this is setup and running, add a Group in Chimpeon for each spell icon that appears (i.e. the large icon that appears in the middle of the TellMeWhen icons). Add a pixel colour check for each Group based on the middle of each icon that appears. Really simple.


ill give it an attempt. Am I color checking with the addon or the spells on my actionbar?

----------


## warble00

> Am I color checking with the addon or the spells on my actionbar?


The addon.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> The addon.


Correct! Thanks @warble00

----------


## JohnMind101

Can anyone here help me tweak the Frost Mage TMW profile?

I managed to fix the issue where the profile would freeze if you got 3 ice lance charges. I just can't figure out how to reduce the delay between casting Flurry and then Ice Lance. Because when you use Flurry, you want to instantly use Ice Lane, but there is a 1 second delay between when TMW displays the icons.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Can anyone here help me tweak the Frost Mage TMW profile?
> 
> I managed to fix the issue where the profile would freeze if you got 3 ice lance charges. I just can't figure out how to reduce the delay between casting Flurry and then Ice Lance. Because when you use Flurry, you want to instantly use Ice Lane, but there is a 1 second delay between when TMW displays the icons.


Might be an idea to contact the author of the TMW profile you're using. He seems fairly responsive in his YouTube channel comments...
Mage TMW Rotation Profile ALL SPECS - 7.0.3 - LEGION w/Download - YouTube

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hopefully the image below demonstrates how you configure a TellMeWhen spell icon in Chimpeon...

Configure a TellMeWhen Spell Icon in Chimpeon.jpg

----------


## Vince Orlando

Thank you guys for taking the time and being patient with me. Actually configured a rotation that averages around 225k dps with an 845ilvl for my ret paladin.

----------


## Mikon26

That's great Vince! I will be setting up my ret configuration in the next day or so. What addon do you end up using to support Chimp? Hekili? WeakAuras?

@Marko - Hekili uses transition slides when the next rotation is coming up. Will this interfere with the pixel color or no?

----------


## Vinshom

> Can anyone here help me tweak the Frost Mage TMW profile?
> 
> I managed to fix the issue where the profile would freeze if you got 3 ice lance charges. I just can't figure out how to reduce the delay between casting Flurry and then Ice Lance. Because when you use Flurry, you want to instantly use Ice Lane, but there is a 1 second delay between when TMW displays the icons.


I am working on Frost Mage setup now, your tmw code you have shared is not complete

----------


## JohnMind101

> I am working on Frost Mage setup now, your tmw code you have shared is not complete


Oh cool. Look forward to seeing what you can do since you are more experienced with Chimpeon. Although I think my main problem relies with TellMeWhen addon with the icons not showing up fast enough.

----------


## Vinshom

Its done let me know if you find anything I have not tested but I followed the ultimate pve guide




> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8584943840002048 ^f-47^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F5770092604293120^f-48 ^t^SColumns^N10 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCa0o2rQ ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4weut45 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scooldown ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1m1MYGVHxb ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ2AD43Z_ ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^t^N6^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lPzexfNvN ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4whzAS9 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cGJ7lv ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cJfKfg ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cN44fw ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SFrostbolt ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6904934223664212 ^f-44^Sx ^F-7388718353339801^f-45 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592960 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8444214941581312 ^f-50^Sx ^F-6755420915892224^f-47 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1lTCa0o2rQ ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1kz4weut45 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1m1MYGVHxb ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1lQ2AD43Z_ ^N6^STMW:icon:1O1lPzexfNvN ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1kz4whzAS9 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cGJ7lv ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cJfKfg ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cN44fw ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^t^SNumGroups^N3 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFrostMage_PVE ^^

----------


## JohnMind101

> Its done let me know if you find anything I have not tested but I followed the ultimate pve guide


Well. Lets says I would rate it 1/10. =-D Although.. How the hell did you make it so Ice Lane instantly pops up after Flurry?

----------


## Vinshom

> Well. Lets says I would rate it 1/10. =-D Although.. How the hell did you make it so Ice Lane instantly pops up after Flurry?


If you look at the two small icons in the middle of the screen, Flurry icon shows up if you cast Flurry successfully, and it disperses as soon it sees the other small Ice Lance Icon.  :Smile: 
I am going to test it now, Work is not done yet  :Smile:

----------


## JohnMind101

> If you look at the two small icons in the middle of the screen, Flurry icon shows up if you cast Flurry successfully, and it disperses as soon it sees the other small Ice Lance Icon. 
> I am going to test it now, Work is not done yet


Do you think you could tweak this one?




This one is perfect, except the delay between Flurry and Ice Lance. I managed to somewhat figure it out, but when I make the changes, it complete breaks the rotation. lol

----------


## Vinshom

I see you did a great job, I have only added the two icons I told you earlier and added one condition to Ice lance, if Flurry Icon appears... let me know if this works I dont play mage


```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SStrata^SLOW ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8322336024643552 ^f-51^Spoint ^STOP^SrelativePoint ^STOP^Sx ^F-5385347632465062^f-51 ^t^SScale^F5179162549551103 ^f-50^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCustomTex^S181573 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SGroup~`Anchor ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4905480586922654 ^f-43^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-7361465828024917^f-47 ^t^SScale^F5854725471731712 ^f-52^SColumns ^N2^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-549.63390372008 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Sx^F-6540194918999559 ^f-63^t ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N4^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-549.63390372008 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Sx^F4934008671482884 ^f-64^t ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8306265527482145 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-8444254607493862^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NciN265G2fA^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22444 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S55342 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S116011 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22445 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S116011 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S45~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-183.5 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Sx^F-6004931372075228 ^f-68^t ^SRows^N8 ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcgpO6jcC4j ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^SCustomTex^S12051 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S12051 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANA ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N10 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S30451 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^SCustomTex^S30451 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SPrtsBefore^N2 ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S21145 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S12051 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S12042 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SName^S5143 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^N8^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N2 ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KbMw8i ^SCustomTex^S153626 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21145 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S12042 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^N6^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S12042 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153626 ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KgiASL ^SCustomTex^S114923 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22455 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S114923 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S12042 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KbMw8i ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^N8^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S12042 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KlcAG5 ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KlcAG5 ^SCustomTex^S5143 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^S5143 ^SPrtsBefore^N2 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANA ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N100 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^S5143 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N5^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N2 ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S12042 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KgiASL ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KbMw8i ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcgpRP2OApQ ^SCustomTex^S157980 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22453 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157980 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KlcAG5 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KgiASL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KbMw8i ^t^N6^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S12042 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcgpRP5UbQ3 ^SCustomTex^S44425 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SMANA ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N70 ^SPrtsBefore^N2 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^S12042 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SPrtsAfter^N2 ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^S12042 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcgpRP2OApQ ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KlcAG5 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KgiASL ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KbMw8i ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S116014 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^N10^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N30 ^SName^S12051 ^t^N11^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N4 ^SPrtsBefore^N2 ^t^N12^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S5143 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N13^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SName^S5143 ^t^N14^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N2 ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N14 ^t^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcgpRP8GcdR ^SCustomTex^S30451 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcgpRP5UbQ3 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcgpRP2OApQ ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KlcAG5 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KgiASL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ncgm1KbMw8i ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchdDCLI4zd ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NchqyUrg0jd ^t^N8^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S5143 ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SMain~`Rotation ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7628343569933193 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F-6484928708911860^f-67 ^t^SScale^F6530219674435603 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1Nch6mdJJMi=^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N63^b ^t^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S1449 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.25 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S1449 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.25 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S1449 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.25 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S1449 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.25 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SARCANE_CHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SArcane~`Charge ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N10 ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N8^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7880996051509900 ^f-50^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1Nch6mdJJMi=^Sx ^F-5629219241683755^f-49 ^t^SScale^F5629598855331854 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NchBvGLUzm9^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^STimerBar_StartColor^S7f0097ff ^SCustomTex^SNONE ^STimerBar_MiddleColor^S7f0097ff ^STimerBar_CompleteColor^S7f0097ff ^SOnlyMine^B ^STimerBar_EnableColors^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12042 ^t^t^SName^SArcane~`Power~`Buff~`Tracker ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^SSizeX^F6839723070849039 ^f-45^t ^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SView^Sbar ^t^N9^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-694.2002867576 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Sx^F-5629538154442332 ^f-49^t ^SScale^F8556971254874114 ^f-53^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NciIDvgNkhD^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Svalue ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SMana~`Bar ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^SSizeX^F8740402865635335 ^f-45^t ^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SView^Sbar ^t^N10^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6399149570627117 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F-7599832219462839^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NciJiErRimU^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S12042 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S127857 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S224968 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N11^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6410146565953079 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F7599825112847184^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NciK9kMnNZm^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S12042 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12042 ^t^t^SName^SArcane~`Power~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N12^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-474.9 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NciLCr7RgWI^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S205035 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22464 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22467 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S205032 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12051 ^t^t^SName^SArcane~`CDs ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N13^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-30 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NciLCr7RgWI ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^Sx^N-30 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NciPbwLfK7D^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22458 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S205022 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22461 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S205025 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S15~`Talents~`Arcane ^t^N14^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7105488981700448 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F-5171620714132536^f-67 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1Ni6g4MFko1n^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S133 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S48107 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N2^T ^SAnimColor^S7f0097ff ^SPassingCndt^B ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnStack ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S108853 ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N15^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8595542807039251 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F-6004931372075228^f-68 ^t^SRows^N6 ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjSqrB5uXJ ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Nck0Yruatsl ^SCustomTex^S133 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrG8hCR ^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S48108 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0Yruatsl ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrJ1_Ue ^SCustomTex^S153561 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S21633 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153561 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrG8hCR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0Yruatsl ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrLuu37 ^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22465 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205029 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SName^S108853 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrG8hCR ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrJ1_Ue ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0Yruatsl ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Nck0R7jlMWJ ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0R7jlMWJ ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S48107 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^S108853 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S108853 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S48107 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S133 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrLuu37 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrJ1_Ue ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrG8hCR ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0Yruatsl ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NcjSrgg7wYz ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SAlpha^N1 ^SImage^S2948 ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONOVERLAYIMG ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck49v4xjRB ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SAlpha^N1 ^SImage^S2948 ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONOVERLAYIMG ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPEED ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S133 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^S48107 ^SPrtsBefore^N2 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N2 ^SName^S108853 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0R7jlMWJ ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrLuu37 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrJ1_Ue ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NcjSqrG8hCR ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0Yruatsl ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SMain~`Rotation ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N16^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8352271649944073 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F6059908578325508^f-64 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NckmzDGZ3N4^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22451 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S44457 ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S155148 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21631 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S205033 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22468 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFire~`CDs ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N17^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-473.3 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^Sx^N30 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NckoJYIXF3b^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22220 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SCinderstorm ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21633 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S153561 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S100~`Talents~`Fire ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N18^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-472.7 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^Sx^F8424865102705946 ^f-47^t ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NckssYZ=d_S^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22465 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S205029 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22450 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S157981 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SName^S60~`Talents~`Fire ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N19^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7091838606204811 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^N-53.124628519255^t ^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1Nckvnnrd5iY^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S12042 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128820 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S194466 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N20^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7069847299907472 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F7564640740758352^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NckvrJJc44W^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S12042 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S190319 ^t^t^SName^SCombustion~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N21^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-38.5 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^Spoint^STOP ^SrelativePoint^STOP ^Sx^F-7506015862565148 ^f-65^t ^SRows^N11 ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NclKMMdVdsD ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^SPrtsBefore^N2 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N2 ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclPtr8hGKW ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N7^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclsoOjgOYd ^SCustomTex^S187154 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S135029 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtr8hGKW ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N9^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SUnit^Spet ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S135029 ^t^N10^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S116 ^t^N11^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclPtw9kvk0 ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtr8hGKW ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclsoOjgOYd ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclPt3zhHVO ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtw9kvk0 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtr8hGKW ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclsoOjgOYd ^t^N10^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SUnit^Spet ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S135029 ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclPtG=iq3= ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPt3zhHVO ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtw9kvk0 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtr8hGKW ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N11^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^N12^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclsoOjgOYd ^t^N13^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nclpt1OShJU ^t^Sn^N13 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtG=iq3= ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPt3zhHVO ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtw9kvk0 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclPtr8hGKW ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclKPGB3REf ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54H=d9M ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54F23Ir ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nclpt1OShJU ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NclsoOjgOYd ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SMain~`Rotation ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N22^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7072041609986048 ^f-46^Spoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativePoint ^STOPLEFT^Sx ^F7036869585928191^f-47 ^t^SRows^N4 ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Nclpt1CyzVj ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1.5 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Nclpt1OShJU ^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S44614 ^t^t^SName^SFrost~`Hidden~`Trackers ^t^N23^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-474.8 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N24^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8606470879073790 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^N-30^t ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcnLgQ3D7f8^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21634 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S153595 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22309 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S199786 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S100~`Talents~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N25^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8642410166478529 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F8734730839162047^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcnNtEk9aRK^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22452 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S157997 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SName^S60~`Talents~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N26^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7069848602831952 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F-7652612110232523^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N27^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7069848065961043 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F7476693657769020^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcnUp7H0DzO^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^t^t^SName^SIcy~`Veins~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N28^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5154518594823817 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm^Sx ^F-5840638694891595^f-47 ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ni6kzDks3lG ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclD54C5dQd ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N3 ^SAnimation^SICONFADE ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnHide ^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFADE ^SEvent^SOnHide ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SDurationMax^N5 ^SName^S205021 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost~`CD~`tracker ^t^N29^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-288.2 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgukaIst5rS ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N64^b ^N63^b ^N264^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SClockGCD^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S26000000 ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnShow ^SInfinite^B ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SGCD ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S403 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SGCD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N30^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-319.2 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NcjRPdMVGbm ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NhLuhncASws ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N264^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SClockGCD^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S26000000 ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnShow ^SInfinite^B ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SGCD ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S403 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SGCD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N30 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^STest ^^
```

----------


## Vince Orlando

Anyone mind going through and telling me what I could add/subtract or tweak with my ret pally config?




> NAIxATEBNjUBAldyYXRoIG9mIEFzaGVzATEBMQExMDAwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATAB
> MC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATEBMQExATAEMAQwBDk1NgQ2NDQENDY3MTA2MQMxBDAEMAQxMDUxBDY3NgQ1
> NDE1NjABMAEwATABMQExATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMAExMDABMQEBMAEwATAB
> RjIBMQEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMTAwATEBAkRpaXZpbmUgSGFtbWVyATAB
> MQExMDAwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATEBMQExATAEMAQwBDk2
> MAQ2NDEENjU4OTg1NAEwATABMAEyATEBMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwATEwMAEx
> AQIgQ1MBMAExATEwMDABY2xCbGFjawEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMQExATEB
> MAQwBDAEOTYwBDY0NgQ5NjkzNjg2ATABMAEwATMBMQEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEw
> ATABMTAwATEBAkNTATABMQExMDAwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEw
> ...

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Anyone mind going through and telling me what I could add/subtract or tweak with my ret pally config?


Seems like a good setup Vince. I can't find anything you could tweak.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> That's great Vince! I will be setting up my ret configuration in the next day or so. What addon do you end up using to support Chimp? Hekili? WeakAuras?
> 
> @Marko - Hekili uses transition slides when the next rotation is coming up. Will this interfere with the pixel color or no?


If the icons slide into position, you will need to wait until the icon is stopped before grabbing the pixel colour from it.

----------


## JohnMind101

> I see you did a great job, I have only added the two icons I told you earlier and added one condition to Ice lance, if Flurry Icon appears... let me know if this works I dont play mage


For the most part it works. There are two boxes of Ice Lance showing up and I also noticed that it's double Ice Lancing after using Flurry. Not sure if that's because of the double Ice Lance box, or if Ice Lance isn't changing to another icon fast enough. LMAO. Or maybe I have Chimpeon set too fast.

Edit: I'm 80% sure it's because there are double boxes.

----------


## Vinshom

> For the most part it works. There are two boxes of Ice Lance showing up and I also noticed that it's double Ice Lancing after using Flurry. Not sure if that's because of the double Ice Lance box, or if Ice Lance isn't changing to another icon fast enough. LMAO. Or maybe I have Chimpeon set too fast.
> 
> Edit: I'm 80% sure it's because there are double boxes.


I have made a test profile, took some of your conditions and made it work, I dont see it spamming or showing it twice in my end, just go check it, add this to your profile tell me if the performance is lower in terms of dps..

```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4505241259902948 ^f-53^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-6931396520542643^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6831673221185979 ^f-45^Sx ^F-5365648924882683^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7658599156177091 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585385^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640192 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
```

Please post your codes as codes by going to advance and select codes we dont want to fill the page with long codes  :Smile:

----------


## JohnMind101

> I have made a test profile, took some of your conditions and made it work, I dont see it spamming or showing it twice in my end, just go check it, add this to your profile tell me if the performance is lower in terms of dps..
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4505241259902948 ^f-53^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-6931396520542643^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6831673221185979 ^f-45^Sx ^F-5365648924882683^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7658599156177091 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585385^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640192 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
> ```
> 
> Please post your codes as codes by going to advance and select codes we dont want to fill the page with long codes


This one is much better. I do see another issue though. 

So the Flurry (Brain Freeze) into an Ice Lance works well. 

However.

Lets say you have a Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost) and Flurry (Brain Freeze) pop at the same time. You want to use Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost) first and then use Flurry (Brain Freeze) into another Ice Lance. So for example.

Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost)
Flurry (Brain Freeze)
Ice Lance

So that's the general combination you want to do if you happen to have Brain Freeze and Fingers of Frost at the same time. The rotation does this. However, there is a small hiccup. For some reason it's adding in a Frostbolt. So here is an example of what it's doing

Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost)
Flurry (Brain Freeze)
Frostbolt
Ice Lance

We don't want that Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance. So I'm trying to figure it out. lol

Edit: I just want to say if we can fix this issue.. You may have just created THE most flawless rotation for Frost Mages to use with Chimpeon.

----------


## Vinshom

> This one is much better. I do see another issue though. 
> 
> So the Flurry (Brain Freeze) into an Ice Lance works well. 
> 
> However.
> 
> Lets say you have a Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost) and Flurry (Brain Freeze) pop at the same time. You want to use Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost) first and then use Flurry (Brain Freeze) into another Ice Lance. So for example.
> 
> Ice Lance (Fingers of Frost)
> ...


I think I have fixed it but not sure about the first issue since I could not get fingers with brain poping the same time but I put some logic to it let me know whats up


```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SUnit^Sp ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4632406495992598 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Sx ^F-5116427921885386^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7314939495471294 ^f-48^Sx ^F-5007574725231227^f-49 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
```

----------


## JohnMind101

> I think I have fixed it but not sure about the first issue since I could not get fingers with brain poping the same time but I put some logic to it let me know whats up
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SUnit^Sp ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4632406495992598 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Sx ^F-5116427921885386^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7314939495471294 ^f-48^Sx ^F-5007574725231227^f-49 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
> ```


Nope. Still same thing.

----------


## Vinshom

> Nope. Still same thing.


How about now? I have made a new icon that pops if both fingers and brain pop the same, and made a condition if this icon pops ice lande immediately and dont flurry

```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4632406495992598 ^f-46^Sx ^F-5116427921885386^f-43 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S185623 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7314939495471294 ^f-48^Sx ^F-5007574725231227^f-49 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1=i6GeoiNK ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7881292368576512 ^f-47^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6755651244489709^f-51 ^t^SScale^F7881300421640192 ^f-51^SColumns ^N1^t ^t^SNumGroups^N5 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
```

----------


## JohnMind101

> How about now? I have made a new icon that pops if both fingers and brain pop the same, and made a condition if this icon pops ice lande immediately and dont flurry
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4632406495992598 ^f-46^Sx ^F-5116427921885386^f-43 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S185623 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7314939495471294 ^f-48^Sx ^F-5007574725231227^f-49 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1=i6GeoiNK ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7881292368576512 ^f-47^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6755651244489709^f-51 ^t^SScale^F7881300421640192 ^f-51^SColumns ^N1^t ^t^SNumGroups^N5 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
> ```


Still no go. This is a head scratcher.

----------


## Vinshom

> Still no go. This is a head scratcher.


Ok I am going to change the logic then

----------


## JohnMind101

> tell me what is the problem that you see now?


The same one. Still seeing Frostbolt being displayed between Flurry and Ice Lance. Only with your latest version, an icon for Flurry and Ice Lance also appear on the sides of my screen.

----------


## Vinshom

> The same one. Still seeing Frostbolt being displayed between Flurry and Ice Lance. Only with your latest version, an icon for Flurry and Ice Lance also appear on the sides of my screen.


What I did here is I made icons for the conditions and if the icons are shown abilities such as ice lance show up, this way we can fix it easier.



```
^1^T^SVersion^N81209 ^SNumGroups^N10 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5760173211086216 ^f-65^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-8998493278969060^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N17 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20mKJM8z1T ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUidyuN ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20tt1LYKjq ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20uhKTfmR4 ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUjtF_K ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20vctJ0j5v ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20wwY5RFOT ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8971696656695578 ^f-48^Sx ^N-136.06965089976^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^t ^SScale^N1.8666924238205 ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S185623 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUidyuN ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S190447 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUjtF_K ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SCustomTex^S112965 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7423923424309934 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Sx ^F-6755111533051855^f-51 ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O20mKJM8z1T ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1O20uhKTfmR4 ^N7^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O20tt1LYKjq ^N9^STMW:icon:1O20vctJ0j5v ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O20wwY5RFOT ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-23.45899746644 ^Sx^F7364170582884044 ^f-48^Spoint ^STOP^SrelativePoint ^STOP^t ^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7366936065231089 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-5713388619356579^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N6^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7318521583257841 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F4648262931916381^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5277649845978434 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Sx ^F6200159898277689^f-53 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7058873911808839 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Sx ^F-8443517716207346^f-51 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N9^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O20giceI2Sf ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7511865395675573 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6753724113420191^f-52 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7484493106903683 ^f-48^Sx ^F-5118256872191877^f-51 ^t^SScale^F4954030564442112 ^f-51^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^t^t^t^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
```

----------


## Vinshom

Double post by mistake Delete it please

----------


## Terades313

mh... chimpeon stoped working ... everything worked fine and now... nothig happens.. no error.. no attack^^

ok.. now it works i sent it new to wow but now the camera spin around when i press mouse^^

----------


## warble00

I have a rotation in TellMeWhen and I want to add a new icon. The group is 1 column and set to expand up. When I add a new row I get a new icon at the top but the whole column shifts down which will ruin all the Chimpeon pixel checks. Is there a way to get a new icon on the top without changing the position of the bottom icon?

----------


## Vinshom

> I have a rotation in TellMeWhen and I want to add a new icon. The group is 1 column and set to expand up. When I add a new row I get a new icon at the top but the whole column shifts down which will ruin all the Chimpeon pixel checks. Is there a way to get a new icon on the top without changing the position of the bottom icon?


No, you need to use Meta icon and put it the middle where you want chimp to detect, and change things in your rotation group icons without worrying about re positioning.

----------


## warble00

> No, you need to use Meta icon and put it the middle where you want chimp to detect, and change things in your rotation group icons without worrying about re positioning.


I did a search and can't find any info about how to use a Meta icon.

[Edit] I figured it out. That is fantastic. Thanks!

----------


## Vinshom

> I did a search and can't find any info about how to use a Meta icon.
> 
> [Edit] I figured it out. That is fantastic. Thanks!


Great, have fun  :Smile:

----------


## warble00

> What class are you trying to make tmw for?


Looks like I was editing my previous response while you were replying.

I got it figured out. The Meta icon is great. Thanks!

----------


## JohnMind101

> What I did here is I made icons for the conditions and if the icons are shown abilities such as ice lance show up, this way we can fix it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SVersion^N81209 ^SNumGroups^N10 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5760173211086216 ^f-65^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-8998493278969060^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N17 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20mKJM8z1T ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUidyuN ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20tt1LYKjq ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20uhKTfmR4 ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUjtF_K ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20vctJ0j5v ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O20wwY5RFOT ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8971696656695578 ^f-48^Sx ^N-136.06965089976^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^t ^SScale^N1.8666924238205 ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S185623 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUidyuN ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S190447 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1_ccUjtF_K ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SCustomTex^S112965 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7423923424309934 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Sx ^F-6755111533051855^f-51 ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O20mKJM8z1T ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1O20uhKTfmR4 ^N7^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O20tt1LYKjq ^N9^STMW:icon:1O20vctJ0j5v ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O20wwY5RFOT ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-23.45899746644 ^Sx^F7364170582884044 ^f-48^Spoint ^STOP^SrelativePoint ^STOP^t ^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7366936065231089 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-5713388619356579^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N6^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7318521583257841 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F4648262931916381^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5277649845978434 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Sx ^F6200159898277689^f-53 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7058873911808839 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Sx ^F-8443517716207346^f-51 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N9^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O20giceI2Sf ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7511865395675573 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6753724113420191^f-52 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O20iEmspr_G ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7484493106903683 ^f-48^Sx ^F-5118256872191877^f-51 ^t^SScale^F4954030564442112 ^f-51^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1=fpigQdcK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^t^t^t^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
> ```


Sorry for late reply. It still is not working. Still getting that Frostbolt inbetween Flurry and Ice Lance.

To be honest, the first one you came up with has been much better than your latest ones. This one below is probably the best one.



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4505241259902948 ^f-53^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-6931396520542643^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6831673221185979 ^f-45^Sx ^F-5365648924882683^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7658599156177091 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585385^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640192 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
```

Say.. Do you know how to set up a rotation in Weak Auras? Maybe that would be better. I think I will look up how to play with weak aura tomorrow.

----------


## Vinshom

> Sorry for late reply. It still is not working. Still getting that Frostbolt inbetween Flurry and Ice Lance.
> 
> To be honest, the first one you came up with has been much better than your latest ones. This one below is probably the best one.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4505241259902948 ^f-53^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-6931396520542643^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6831673221185979 ^f-45^Sx ^F-5365648924882683^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7658599156177091 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585385^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640192 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
> ```
> ...


I have actually set up a the rotation in a new way like this Abilities icons, Abilities casting detection icons( for example if Frost bolt is cast) things like cast this after this cast and buff stacks and so on like this

```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SRows^N4 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8760921535021060 ^f-47^Sx ^F6754530783920142^f-52 ^Spoint^STOPLEFT ^SrelativePoint^STOPLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SBuffs ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5541481637684318 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F6676832474775208^f-64 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NstJ_tkW= ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8092424907784197 ^f-47^Sx ^F9006917397512211^f-52 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N14 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N3^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N3^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Floes ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGbx5=a ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGmwuBP ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SEbonbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N13^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR2RHHAn ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAbiities ^t^N4^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8373876262174724 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4504561700044800^f-51 ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^N2^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^N3^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^N4^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^N5^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^N6^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^N7^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGbx5=a ^N8^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGmwuBP ^N9^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^N10^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^N11^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N12^STMW:icon:1O2PVR2RHHAn ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SMeta ^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2N_hEcqaHx ^SScale^N1.0011 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4551369539687403 ^f-45^Sx ^F6888563600698270^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^t^SLocked^B ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5307008044443586 ^f-46^Sx ^F8013235146894210^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^t^SScale^N1.0011 ^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2O5JOc0vHb ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2OYZ1Dbprn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7177672035663879 ^f-48^Sx ^F5629436720316427^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N12 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_AURA_APPLIED^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N10 ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SSourceUnit^Spet ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFlurry ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAbility~`Cast~`detection ^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4909668285670080 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-5229213449417465^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N9^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4909676338733760 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5326115357101319^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N10^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QGVvpOy6H ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5211675959857711 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F-5627869448159708^f-52 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4938803194437049 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F5423233446996023^f-50 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^t^N12^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QL2byn8Bp ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-9000642578623456 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5605823221136218^f-45 ^t^SScale^F5554378945593344 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N12 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFrost~`Mage~`2.0 ^^
```

----------


## Besen123

I'm stepping into a wierd problem.

I'm using chimpeon and TellMeWhen. I setup a (very) simple rotation in TMW. This works great for manual play. However, using pixel detection he see's "through" the icon shown by TMW. For example: I'm standing on a red floor with my toon. The icon for the spell shows up and is totally white. If I hover my mouse over it to detect the pixel color he should show white in chimpeon - but shows red (floor color, so he can't see the tmw icon?!). 

I tried to play with the TMW settings for icon/group strata, doesn't help. If I try it with normal spells on my ELVUI Action bar everything is perfectly fine. Chimpeon just can't see TMW o_O

Any solutions?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'm stepping into a wierd problem.
> 
> I'm using chimpeon and TellMeWhen. I setup a (very) simple rotation in TMW. This works great for manual play. However, using pixel detection he see's "through" the icon shown by TMW. For example: I'm standing on a red floor with my toon. The icon for the spell shows up and is totally white. If I hover my mouse over it to detect the pixel color he should show white in chimpeon - but shows red (floor color, so he can't see the tmw icon?!). 
> 
> I tried to play with the TMW settings for icon/group strata, doesn't help. If I try it with normal spells on my ELVUI Action bar everything is perfectly fine. Chimpeon just can't see TMW o_O
> 
> Any solutions?


Hi, Follow the advice in the "Incorrect Pixel Colour Detected" section of the developer's Troubleshooting page...

Chimpeon - Troubleshooting

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello there is a version for mac ?


No version for Mac I'm afraid  :Frown:

----------


## Besen123

Thanks MarkoRapido, that worked. Interesting that it was only happening to tmw, all other ingame "pixels" worked fine.

Bought the annual license now and going to test stuff out. Currently working on a prot-warrior rotation  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thanks MarkoRapido, that worked. Interesting that it was only happening to tmw, all other ingame "pixels" worked fine.
> 
> Bought the annual license now and going to test stuff out. Currently working on a prot-warrior rotation


I know, it's weird. I think the developers are trying to rectify the issue, although the workaround seems to do the trick.

----------


## JohnMind101

> I have actually set up a the rotation in a new way like this Abilities icons, Abilities casting detection icons( for example if Frost bolt is cast) things like cast this after this cast and buff stacks and so on like this
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SRows^N4 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8760921535021060 ^f-47^Sx ^F6754530783920142^f-52 ^Spoint^STOPLEFT ^SrelativePoint^STOPLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SBuffs ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5541481637684318 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F6676832474775208^f-64 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^t^t^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NstJ_tkW= ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8092424907784197 ^f-47^Sx ^F9006917397512211^f-52 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N14 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N3^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N3^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Floes ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGbx5=a ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGmwuBP ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SEbonbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N13^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR2RHHAn ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAbiities ^t^N4^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8373876262174724 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4504561700044800^f-51 ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^N2^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^N3^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^N4^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^N5^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^N6^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^N7^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGbx5=a ^N8^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGmwuBP ^N9^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^N10^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^N11^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N12^STMW:icon:1O2PVR2RHHAn ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SMeta ^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2N_hEcqaHx ^SScale^N1.0011 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4551369539687403 ^f-45^Sx ^F6888563600698270^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^t^SLocked^B ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5307008044443586 ^f-46^Sx ^F8013235146894210^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^t^SScale^N1.0011 ^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2O5JOc0vHb ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^SIcicles ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2OYZ1Dbprn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7177672035663879 ^f-48^Sx ^F5629436720316427^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N12 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_AURA_APPLIED^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N10 ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SSourceUnit^Spet ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFlurry ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAbility~`Cast~`detection ^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4909668285670080 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-5229213449417465^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N9^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-4909676338733760 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5326115357101319^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N10^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QGVvpOy6H ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5211675959857711 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F-5627869448159708^f-52 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4938803194437049 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F5423233446996023^f-50 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^t^N12^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QL2byn8Bp ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-9000642578623456 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5605823221136218^f-45 ^t^SScale^F5554378945593344 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N12 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFrost~`Mage~`2.0 ^^
> ```


Still same issue. I don't know if we can fix it. Here. I will make a video and show you what I am talking about. 

Problem - YouTube

You see how in the first part of the video when Ice Lance and Flurry both have their respected procs? And then when I do this combination:

Ice Lance
Flurry
Ice Lance

For some reason Frostbolt icon shows up between Flurry and Ice Lance?

Ice Lance
Flurry
Frostbolt
Ice Lance

That's what the problem is. Now it only happens when Ice Lance and Flurry both have procs at the same time. If you watch further into the video, you will see when I only have a Flurry proc that the combination of Flurry into Ice Lance is flawless.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 Beta is now available!

In the hope of killing the crazy mouse movement bug, the developers have released Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 Beta. Anyone with this crazy mouse movement issue, please give the beta a go and report to the developer whether it resolved your problem or not.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## warble00

Is anyone using in game spell interrupts in their automated rotation?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is anyone using interrupts in their automated rotation?


In game spell interupts or the Chimpeon Interupt setting?

----------


## warble00

> In game spell interupts or the Chimpeon Interupt setting?


In game spell interrupts.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> In game spell interrupts.


You can monitor the enemy cast bar for a pixel colour change. When Chimpeon detects this change then it presses the key associated with your spell that can interupt.

Oh, and I would set the Interupt setting in Chimpeon for this interupt spell too. Because enemy casts are normally quite quick you want Chimpeon checking the cast bar pixel colour as often as possible.

----------


## warble00

> You can monitor the enemy cast bar for a pixel colour change. When Chimpeon detects this change then it presses the key associated with your spell that can interupt.


I know its possible but not sure if it is useful since you can't tell which are the important spells to interrupt.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I know its possible but not sure if it is useful since you can't tell which are the important spells to interrupt.


Not sure if there is an addon that would show an icon specific to the enemy spell being cast, but if there is, that would be the way to go about only interupting important spells!!

----------


## Nov17

can I use chimpeon as OCR to read numbers and paste them in word or excel?

----------


## Nov17

also because mouse clicking to get a pixel colour is not precise, it would be cut if there was a getColor(x,y) function that accepted as input the (x,y) coordinates and returned the color or something other than using the mouse click.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> can I use chimpeon as OCR to read numbers and paste them in word or excel?


No sorry. Chimpeon simply looks on your screen for a pixel colour change then presses a key. No OCR capability.

----------


## Nov17

another cool feature would be to mouse drag pixel colors (and perhaps have 20 different pixels using AND) instead of mouse click.AND mouse click AND mouse click AND...... mouse click (20 times)

----------


## Vinshom

> Still same issue. I don't know if we can fix it. Here. I will make a video and show you what I am talking about. 
> 
> Problem - YouTube
> 
> You see how in the first part of the video when Ice Lance and Flurry both have their respected procs? And then when I do this combination:
> 
> Ice Lance
> Flurry
> Ice Lance
> ...


I have added one logic and I did not see the icon showing, I made a video explaining what I did.
Frostbolt issue - YouTube

Dude the damage I am doing now is un real wow. I am maining a mage lol

----------


## snapple38

Anyone else not able to use Chimpeon today? I just logged on and it does not send keys anymore for me.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Anyone else not able to use Chimpeon today? I just logged on and it does not send keys anymore for me.


All fine here. In fact I'm using it as I type  :Smile:  Maybe you need to reset your pixel colours? Has your screen moved or your resolution changed? To test: Create a New configuration. Leave the default Group as it is. Set the Key/Button setting for the associated Action to a key that "presses" an active in-game spell. Start Chimpeon. Does it "press" the key and perform the spell? If it does then it's likely an issue with your pixel colours. Reset them  :Smile:

----------


## snapple38

> All fine here. In fact I'm using it as I type  Maybe you need to reset your pixel colours? Has your screen moved or your resolution changed? To test: Create a New configuration. Leave the default Group as it is. Set the Key/Button setting for the associated Action to a key that "presses" an active in-game spell. Start Chimpeon. Does it press the key? If it does then it's likely an issue with your pixel colours. Reset them



Thanks MarkoRapido, I reset my pixel colors and now it is working perfect again!

----------


## JohnMind101

> I have added one logic and I did not see the icon showing, I made a video explaining what I did.
> Frostbolt issue - YouTube
> 
> Dude the damage I am doing now is un real wow. I am maining a mage lol



I tried to use your latest tell me when. Here are the issues I have found.

- The rotation isn't dumping Fingers of Frost procs before switching the icons to Flurry.

- It's still putting Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance

Still no go =( - YouTube

Edit.

Okay!

So I think I know why Frostbolt icon is showing up between the Ice Lance - Flurry - Ice Lance Combo... It's because after we cast Flurry, it's waiting for the Flurry debuff to pop up on the target

Which doesn't make sense because if that is the case.. Why doesn't that happen during the Flurry - Ice Lance combo?.

----------


## warble00

Is there a way to prevent a game window from moving or resizing? Or a way to get it back to the exact same size and position?

----------


## Mikon26

Does anyone have any parses they've obtained while using Chimp in a raid?

----------


## Vinshom

> I tried to use your latest tell me when. Here are the issues I have found.
> 
> - The rotation isn't dumping Fingers of Frost procs before switching the icons to Flurry.
> 
> - It's still putting Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance
> 
> Still no go =( - YouTube
> 
> Edit.
> ...


Because you have selected abilities instead of ability cast detection, this will detect if flurry is already casted and wont cast Frostbolt

I have spent over 6 hours testing this, so far this is the best I can dps is insane though.



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7494250853826559 ^f-47^Sx ^F5981328222715895^f-45 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRows^N5 ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SBuffs ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlUYNyj ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N2^T ^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5541481637684324 ^f-47^Sx ^F6676832474775201^f-64 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N3^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8233164543623164 ^f-47^Sx ^N3.4999520778656^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NstJ_tkW= ^SColumns^N14 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SEbonbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2mVrkJb8l8 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAbiities ^t^N4^T ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8373876262174724 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4504561700044800^f-51 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SMeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^N2^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^N3^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^N4^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^N5^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^N6^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^N7^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^N10^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^N11^STMW:icon:1O2mVrkJb8l8 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2N_hEcqaHx ^SScale^N1.0011 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-78.380568426583 ^Sx^F8853708336720570 ^f-47^Spoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativePoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN^t ^SLocked^B ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6672806936178394 ^f-52^Sx ^F8478605757311670^f-47 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^t^SScale^N1.0011 ^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2O5JOc0vHb ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^t^SName^SIcicles~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7177672035663879 ^f-48^Sx ^F5629436720316427^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2OYZ1Dbprn ^SColumns^N12 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_AURA_APPLIED^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N10 ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_START^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N4 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SSourceUnit^Spet ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFlurry ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAbility~`Cast~`detection ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5577823847650817 ^f-48^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^N37.844203697774^t ^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5211675959857712 ^f-46^Sx ^F-5627869448159725^f-52 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QGVvpOy6H ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N10^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5132493334584768 ^f-47^Sx ^F4648490066274358^f-50 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QL2byn8Bp ^SScale^F5554378945593362 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-9000642578623452 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5605823221136217^f-45 ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SScale^F6905531633500164 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-4646622247838445 ^f-45^Sx ^F4681047140290253^f-47 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2mksRbPgiA ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N12 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFrost~`Mage~`2.0 ^^
```

----------


## nvb9

Hi Vinshom,
Do you have experience with a Fire mage rotation that works really well with chimpeon? 
I have some problems after combustion. When combustion comes up again, it allready casts his fireblast and flame on before combustion is ready...

----------


## JohnMind101

> Because you have selected abilities instead of ability cast detection, this will detect if flurry is already casted and wont cast Frostbolt
> 
> I have spent over 6 hours testing this, so far this is the best I can dps is insane though.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7494250853826559 ^f-47^Sx ^F5981328222715895^f-45 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRows^N5 ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SBuffs ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlUYNyj ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N2^T ^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5541481637684324 ^f-47^Sx ^F6676832474775201^f-64 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N3^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8233164543623164 ^f-47^Sx ^N3.4999520778656^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NstJ_tkW= ^SColumns^N14 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANiaTpbW ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SEbonbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2mVrkJb8l8 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAbiities ^t^N4^T ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8373876262174724 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4504561700044800^f-51 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SMeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O2PGlWC_zjo ^N2^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^N3^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1VoVfd ^N4^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^N5^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^N6^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^N7^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^N10^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^N11^STMW:icon:1O2mVrkJb8l8 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2N_hEcqaHx ^SScale^N1.0011 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-78.380568426583 ^Sx^F8853708336720570 ^f-47^Spoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativePoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN^t ^SLocked^B ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6672806936178394 ^f-52^Sx ^F8478605757311670^f-47 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2Ns0O=xlaN ^t^SScale^N1.0011 ^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2O5JOc0vHb ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^t^SName^SIcicles~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7177672035663879 ^f-48^Sx ^F5629436720316427^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2OYZ1Dbprn ^SColumns^N12 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_AURA_APPLIED^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N10 ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_START^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N4 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SSourceUnit^Spet ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFlurry ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAbility~`Cast~`detection ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5577823847650817 ^f-48^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^N37.844203697774^t ^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5211675959857712 ^f-46^Sx ^F-5627869448159725^f-52 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QGVvpOy6H ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N10^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5132493334584768 ^f-47^Sx ^F4648490066274358^f-50 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnKHO1JK0x ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22447 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S1463 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21632 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^SThermal~`Void ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22446 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S108839 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22469 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S56377 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFrost~`CDs ^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QL2byn8Bp ^SScale^F5554378945593362 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-9000642578623452 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5605823221136217^f-45 ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SScale^F6905531633500164 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-4646622247838445 ^f-45^Sx ^F4681047140290253^f-47 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2mksRbPgiA ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2kKxlKHYRA ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N12 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFrost~`Mage~`2.0 ^^
> ```


I don't know. The one you just linked me is just not good and it still is casting Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4505241259902948 ^f-53^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-6931396520542643^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6831673221185979 ^f-45^Sx ^F-5365648924882683^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7658599156177091 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585385^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640192 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
```

This one is still the best one. Just try this one and you will notice a HUGE difference in your DPS compared to your newest one. This one still shows Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance, but it's much better than the one you just listed because the rest of the rotation is flawless.

Edit:

DUDE. I think I figured it out. I managed to get the Ice Lance - Flurry - Ice Lance without Frostbolt in between. But now I have run into a problem where Frostbolt isn't showing back up until the Flurry debuff is gone.

Edit:

GOT IT! Yay.

Merry Christmas. 



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^S228358 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SUnit^Sp ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N0.6 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SPoint ^T^Sy^N194.16783121602 ^Sx^F-5365648924882682 ^f-43^t ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7658599156177084 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585388^f-51 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore~`3 ^^
```

----------


## Vinshom

> Hi Vinshom,
> Do you have experience with a Fire mage rotation that works really well with chimpeon? 
> I have some problems after combustion. When combustion comes up again, it allready casts his fireblast and flame on before combustion is ready...


Yeah that spell need some serious timing, I will work on fire today with you.




> I don't know. The one you just linked me is just not good and it still is casting Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4505241259902948 ^f-53^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^Sx ^F-6931396520542643^f-44 ^t^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N0.5 ^SName^S228358 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SUnit^Sp ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1.5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SCustomTex^S116 ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6831673221185979 ^f-45^Sx ^F-5365648924882683^f-43 ^t^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFlurry ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7658599156177091 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585385^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6455237061640192 ^f-50^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore ^^
> ```
> 
> This one is still the best one. Just try this one and you will notice a HUGE difference in your DPS compared to your newest one. This one still shows Frostbolt between Flurry and Ice Lance, but it's much better than the one you just listed because the rest of the rotation is flawless.
> ...


I am glad it worked out for you man.  :Cool:

----------


## clozer

Using chimpeon right now to level my 3rd alt from 100 to 110. Takes about 2 hours per level but it's completly automatic. I'm loving this tool.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nvb9

That is very kind of you!

I'm using this Weak Auras (FIRE MAGE Rotation Addon [Legion v7.03 October 2016] - YouTube) in combination with Ovale (simulationcraft).
It is very good between the combustion phases. Sadly when the next combustion is coming, DPS spells aren't saved for this phase. When fighting a boss this is a great DPS loss.

----------


## Vinshom

I know the last Frost TMW was amazing but this is also another one, now its time to head Fire. I was trying to see my new style works I think it works. I just dont want to head to Fire without making sure things I plan are actually working, there is one problem I dont have a fire weapon and my mage is only lvl 101.

----------


## tnemlec

I'm waiting desperately for a fire one too.

----------


## Vinshom

Here is my Fire Mage 1.0, needs a feed back,



```
^1^T^SVersion^N81209 ^SNumGroups^N12 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_on2y4261 ^SRows^N2 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-100.75 ^Sx^F6755451517534208 ^f-51^Spoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativePoint ^STOPLEFT^t ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SCombustion ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SName^Scom ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^SCustomTex^S190319 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SOperator^S>= ^SName^SCombustion ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SDragon's~`Breath ^SFakeHidden^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^SCombustion ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S21633 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153561 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SCustomTex^S153561 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_qghXONqF ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5277651518357508 ^f-46^Sx ^F6755858465685500^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxrZr8Uk ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SOff~`Cooldown ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O30O3sndHoS ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8162776472092677 ^f-47^Sx ^N-2.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^N2^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^N3^STMW:icon:1O302Abwl9Nf ^N4^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^N5^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^N6^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^N7^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxr_2Pwv ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33AUjpLVX3 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N41.75 ^Sx^F4503632913367042 ^f-50^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^SCustomTex^S195283 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SHot~`Streak ^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6051734547857407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6825776775168000^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33iIHhjNmR ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Abwl9Nf ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames~`Charges-~`Main ^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7599844235411452 ^f-47^Sx ^F6896124044509188^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nSIFGr2Q ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges~`-~`Main ^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8303511276093407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6790596698046468^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nsBthZem ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`charges~`-~`Main ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F8706953123463166 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8808241475483532 ^f-45^Sx ^F4704403939912153^f-44 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33s7cU=G4G ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^t^t^SName^SRune~`Power~`Charges ^t^N9^T ^SScale^F8406732225118209 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7200224908935186 ^f-45^Sx ^N290.35646465165^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33t6DrINqM ^SColumns^N3 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`Charges ^t^N10^T ^SScale^F8706968155848704 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F4513305716588546 ^f-45^Sx ^F4786285236034246^f-44 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33tz7nKJsw ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges ^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O36LNJa7kxk ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N41.75 ^Sx^F5066550654533628 ^f-47^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S48107 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SHeating~`UP ^t^N12^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O37A66MCu8C ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8197950106763264 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4714735924674560^f-47 ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33LB6EICtK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SCustomTex^S133 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^t^SLocked^B ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFire~`Mage~`1.0 ^^
```

----------


## nvb9

Hi Vinshom,

First time playing mage so I'm not the best person to give feedback.

What I see:
- Flame On is displayed with 2 fire blasts available
- The rotation prioritizing is not right I guess. I find this link very helpfull [7.0] Fire mage guide for Legion, by Rinoa - Fire - Altered Time Forums

Thanks for helping us!

----------


## Vinshom

> Hi Vinshom,
> 
> First time playing mage so I'm not the best person to give feedback.
> 
> What I see:
> - Flame On is displayed with 2 fire blasts available
> - The rotation prioritizing is not right I guess. I find this link very helpfull [7.0] Fire mage guide for Legion, by Rinoa - Fire - Altered Time Forums
> 
> Thanks for helping us!


I dont watch video guides they are sometimes miss leading I used Icy.icy-veins and my brain  :Smile: 

Something to sleep with  :Smile: 



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SRows^N2 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-100.75 ^Sx^F6755451517534202 ^f-51^Spoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativePoint ^STOPLEFT^t ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_on2y4261 ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SCombustion ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^SCustomTex^S190319 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SOperator^S>= ^SName^SCombustion ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SDragon's~`Breath ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O37ITus6luO ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S21633 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153561 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S153561 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSWING_DAMAGE^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O37ITus6luO ^SCustomTex^S48360 ^SDestUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIADiG8 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SCustomTex^S133 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCinderstorm ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SLiving~`Bomb ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_qghXONqF ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5277651518357508 ^f-46^Sx ^F6755858465685500^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxrZr8Uk ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SOff~`Cooldown ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O30O3sndHoS ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8162776472092677 ^f-47^Sx ^N-2.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^N2^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^N3^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^N4^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^N5^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^N6^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^N7^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^N8^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O38pYIADiG8 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxr_2Pwv ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33AUjpLVX3 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N41.75 ^Sx^F4503632913367042 ^f-50^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^SEnabled^B ^SCustomTex^S195283 ^t^t^SName^SHot~`Streak ^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6051734547857407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6825776775168000^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33iIHhjNmR ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Abwl9Nf ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames~`Charges-~`Main ^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7599844235411452 ^f-47^Sx ^F6896124044509188^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nSIFGr2Q ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O339b8VAbVW ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges~`-~`Main ^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8303511276093407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6790596698046468^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nsBthZem ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`charges~`-~`Main ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F8706953123463166 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8808241475483532 ^f-45^Sx ^F4704403939912153^f-44 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33s7cU=G4G ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^t^t^SName^SRune~`Power~`Charges ^t^N9^T ^SScale^F8406732225118209 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7200224908935186 ^f-45^Sx ^N290.35646465165^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33t6DrINqM ^SColumns^N3 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`Charges ^t^N10^T ^SScale^F8706968155848704 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F4513305716588546 ^f-45^Sx ^F4786285236034246^f-44 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33tz7nKJsw ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges ^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O36LNJa7kxk ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N41.75 ^Sx^F5066550654533628 ^f-47^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S48107 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SHeating~`UP ^t^N12^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8197950106763271 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4714735924674564^f-47 ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O37A66MCu8C ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33LB6EICtK ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxpZtf56 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SCustomTex^S133 ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O37WmoaOnI_ ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6649855988465667 ^f-46^Sx ^F-7881350887505934^f-49 ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SHEALTH ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N90 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N14^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O39K7C4gwH0 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5805402067304443 ^f-47^Sx ^N68.500732421875^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N14 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFire~`Mage~`1.0 ^^
```

New update Fire Mage 2.0 More DPS and fully loaded. Enjoy.



```
^1^T^SVersion^N81209 ^SNumGroups^N21 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8444043142889472 ^f-50^Sx ^F-8070109331456003^f-63 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRows^N2 ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_on2y4261 ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SOperator^S>= ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N40 ^SName^SCombustion ^t^N6^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IbL0Uk2Nk ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SCombustion ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IWiMFPrke ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IfI9wOEjK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^SCustomTex^S190319 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SOperator^S>= ^SName^SCombustion ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SDragon's~`Breath ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O37ITus6luO ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S21633 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153561 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S153561 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIADiG8 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IbL0Uk2Nk ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^SCustomTex^S133 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCinderstorm ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SCinderstorm ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SLiving~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SLiving~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_qghXONqF ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5418385785487363 ^f-46^Sx ^F5629985939259401^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SOff~`Cooldown ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O30O3sndHoS ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8162776472092677 ^f-47^Sx ^N-2.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O3IbL0Uk2Nk ^N2^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^N3^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^N4^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^N5^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^N6^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^N7^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^N8^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^N10^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^N11^STMW:icon:1O38pYIADiG8 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxr_2Pwv ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33AUjpLVX3 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6438733649805310 ^f-47^Sx ^F4503668346847243^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^SEnabled^B ^SCustomTex^S195283 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SHot~`Streak ^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6051734547857407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6825776775168000^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33iIHhjNmR ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames~`Charges-~`Main ^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7599844235411452 ^f-47^Sx ^F6896124044509188^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nSIFGr2Q ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH13YIdu7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH13e1ZUp ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges~`-~`Main ^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8303511276093407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6790596698046468^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nsBthZem ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12vTMzR ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH130wrgQ ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`charges~`-~`Main ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F8706953123463166 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8808241475483532 ^f-45^Sx ^F4704403939912153^f-44 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33s7cU=G4G ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH12vTMzR ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH130wrgQ ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`Power~`Charges ^t^N9^T ^SScale^F8406732225118209 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7200224908935186 ^f-45^Sx ^N290.35646465165^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33t6DrINqM ^SColumns^N3 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`Charges ^t^N10^T ^SScale^F8706968155848704 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F4513305716588546 ^f-45^Sx ^F4786285236034246^f-44 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33tz7nKJsw ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH13YIdu7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH13e1ZUp ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges ^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O36LNJa7kxk ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6438742239739909 ^f-47^Sx ^F4644337652596741^f-47 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S48107 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SHeating~`UP ^t^N12^T ^SScale^F6755413936570378 ^f-52^SRows ^N4^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8819557758508083 ^f-46^Sx ^F-6051719985632246^f-47 ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O37WmoaOnI_ ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SHEALTH ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N90 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SBlink ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Block ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrost~`Nova ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O39K7C4gwH0 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6368339135823877 ^f-47^Sx ^F4574020448026622^f-46 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCombustion~`Buff ^t^N14^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3IUqWPsY46 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6368377790529538 ^f-47^Sx ^F6861015908089857^f-46 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IWiMFPrke ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`Buff ^t^N15^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3IfIAFwqqz ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6438735797288964 ^f-47^Sx ^N129^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IfI9wOEjK ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`At~`least~`2~`charges ^t^N16^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7248323710812127 ^f-46^Sx ^F5229218540885820^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SLocked ^B^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn^SColumns ^N1^SSortPriorities ^T^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N17^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7248336595714033 ^f-46^Sx ^F5326087233279797^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SLocked ^B^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d^SColumns ^N1^SSortPriorities ^T^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N18^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NckmzDGZ3N4 ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N7 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6294464516995713 ^f-47^Sx ^F4647520111260533^f-51 ^t^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`2 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`3 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`2 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N7^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`3 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^t^SName^SPVP~`CC~`on~`Group~`and~`Enemy ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N19^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JaduBc69T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5495544282291520 ^f-46^Sx ^F6367081052587470^f-45 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^t^SName^STarget~`cc'd ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N20^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JasVpKf4p ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5640789338824000 ^f-46^Sx ^F-6536553335274034^f-45 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SShowTimerText^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^t^t^SName^SPlayer~`cc'd ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N21^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JdLvDWUrf ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6948107698102976 ^f-46^Sx ^F7746905951007605^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SShowTimerText^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFocus~`Cc'd ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFire~`Mage~`2.0 ^^
```

----------


## JohnMind101

Vinshom. 

Can you give a test with my Frost profile. It's been acting strange and I haven't touched the settings since I solved the issue we were having. For some reason the Ice Lance icon randomly pops up at incorrect times. Just wanted to see if it's a profile issue or if it's just an issue on my end. Or maybe it's my Chimpeon settings where I have Chimpeon set to cast things too fast and the TellMeAddon can't keep up which is causing it to act strange.



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^S228358 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SUnit^Sp ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^F5404319552844596 ^f-54^SName ^SFingers~`of~`Frost^t ^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SPoint ^T^Sy^N194.16783121602 ^Sx^F-5365648924882682 ^f-43^t ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^SFlurry ^SEnabled^B ^SCLEUNoRefresh^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SCLEUNoRefresh^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7658599156177084 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585388^f-51 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore~`3 ^^
```

Also, can you link your latest Frost profile? Also can you tell me what your Chimpeon settings are for when you use Frost? Like just the delay settings on each group?

----------


## Vinshom

> Vinshom. 
> 
> Can you give a test with my Frost profile. It's been acting strange and I haven't touched the settings since I solved the issue we were having. For some reason the Ice Lance icon randomly pops up at incorrect times. Just wanted to see if it's a profile issue or if it's just an issue on my end. Or maybe it's my Chimpeon settings where I have Chimpeon set to cast things too fast and the TellMeAddon can't keep up which is causing it to act strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1ko2VxL4Nw ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N0.50018225782355 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^Sx^F-6931396520542648 ^f-44^t ^SColumns^N13 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SManaCheck^B ^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22457 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116014 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205021 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205021 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22454 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^S44544 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SDEBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^S112948 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S112948 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S84714 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S84714 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22466 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205030 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S205030 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S190446 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SName^S44544 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S44614 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^S44544 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^S228358 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SUnit^Sp ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N3^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Spet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S135029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22452 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S157997 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S157997 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S22309 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S199786 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^S205473 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N21.5 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^F5404319552844596 ^f-54^SName ^SFingers~`of~`Frost^t ^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S116 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1lTCZzxFKO ^SScale^F5404319767592961 ^f-53^SPoint ^T^Sy^N194.16783121602 ^Sx^F-5365648924882682 ^f-43^t ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^SFlurry ^SEnabled^B ^SCLEUNoRefresh^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wbdDEP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N2 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SCLEUNoRefresh^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O1lTCZons30 ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCast~`After ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1l=3OqwnKT ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5805411730980861 ^f-46^Sx ^N-4.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O1kz4wKk4na ^N2^STMW:icon:1O1o3TcWVWM9 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O1o2uv_ugm7 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O1o3Yh3ziYa ^N5^STMW:icon:1O1o3cj1sdb3 ^N6^STMW:icon:1NclKPUGQ9v6 ^N7^STMW:icon:1O1o40oGP2n1 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O1o3jtfVzkU ^N9^STMW:icon:1O1lQ0cCYu98 ^N10^STMW:icon:1O1o435N6roj ^N11^STMW:icon:1O1o47TXcl=_ ^N12^STMW:icon:1O1o4AJFvXfZ ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O1z17OJ0kkn ^SScale^F6455237061640197 ^f-50^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7658599156177084 ^f-48^Sx ^F-6676730181585388^f-51 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SAnchor ^t^t^SNumGroups^N4 ^SVersion^N81209 ^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^Sownedcore~`3 ^^
> ```
> ...


Hey buddy its all good I got one I made it from scratch in preparing for the fire rotation, this might look totally different but its all about finding icons and less logical codes.



```
^1^T^SVersion^N81209 ^SNumGroups^N15 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5541481637684324 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F6676832474775201^f-64 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcnUBaIl4W3 ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SArtifact~`CD ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SUnit^Spet ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S128862 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S214634 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N10^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N2^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8142629530771996 ^f-47^Sx ^F7467703932754297^f-47 ^t^SScale^F8827056515186689 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NstJ_tkW= ^SColumns^N20 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MdnU7oSjr ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MdnUV_XdU ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIcy~`Veins ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2yS=4hjIRt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2yUtAJ9oaA ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SEbonbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MKGBDWkgZ ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2yQzW=4dTd ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^F5404319552844596 ^f-52^SName ^SWater~`Jet^t ^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MdnUV_XdU ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2yS=4hjIRt ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2yUtAJ9oaA ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^t^N12^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^t^N13^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^t^N14^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2zd6CBNK9s ^t^N15^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^t^N16^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^t^Sn^N16 ^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlurry ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2yQzW=4dTd ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MKGBDWkgZ ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2zd6CBNK9s ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MKGBDWkgZ ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3OAqVnUvs5 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3OHeXcHvDF ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2zD2IbHosu ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkAq7k= ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANkJ_34g ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MXqUct0Pf ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2yQzW=4dTd ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SCustomTex^S36881 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N13^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACTIVE ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MKGBDWkgZ ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N14^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3MKGBDWkgZ ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2yQzW=4dTd ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N8^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SLevel^F5404319552844596 ^f-52^t ^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MXqTjKM7X ^t^t^SName^SAbiities ^t^N3^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8373876262174724 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4504561700044800^f-51 ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SColor~`testing~`zone ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O3MdnUV_XdU ^N2^STMW:icon:1O2yS=4hjIRt ^N3^STMW:icon:1O2ml4vc9NuX ^N4^STMW:icon:1O2PVR1PoUDT ^N5^STMW:icon:1O2yUtAJ9oaA ^N6^STMW:icon:1O2PWDvc9SlP ^N7^STMW:icon:1O2OCd7z4N23 ^N8^STMW:icon:1O2PX4NYYhQW ^N9^STMW:icon:1O2zd6CBNK9s ^N10^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGzm26= ^N11^STMW:icon:1O2OCcGsdmGD ^N12^STMW:icon:1O2zD2IbHosu ^N13^STMW:icon:1O3MXqTjKM7X ^N14^S ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2N_hEcqaHx ^SScale^N1.0011 ^SRows^N2 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4760062219464143 ^f-51^Sx ^F-7134610889882287^f-45 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3OAqVnUvs5 ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFingers~`of~`Frost ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3OHeXcHvDF ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFinger~`of~`Frost~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2O5JOc0vHb ^SScale^N1.0011 ^SRows^N5 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6363732877456093 ^f-47^Sx ^F-5623334304987823^f-45 ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MN8kBZnkR ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N4 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIcicles ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N5 ^SName^SIcicles ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OANlNVdAO ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SIcicles~`Stacks ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5008991716128097 ^f-45^Sx ^F6525010415976448^f-44 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SScale^F8256717607403518 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2OYZ1Dbprn ^SColumns^N8 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MXqVAll6J ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N10 ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PVR3l9S8I ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MN8kO11Eh ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SIce~`Lance ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2PFyHEMY1H ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1bz0Sz ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_START^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N4 ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SSourceUnit^Spet ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1neD=Y ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N3 ^SName^SFlurry ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2OYZ1u4LYi ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=7bkyAX3e ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SFakeHidden^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2PWX2T7gdg ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2mVrkJb8l8 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAbility~`Cast~`detection ^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5393859276300992 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F5519775432477959^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn^SColumns ^N1^SSortPriorities ^T^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N8^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5211675959857712 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O2NtGjAFVov^Sx ^F-5627869448159725^f-52 ^t^SScale^F7205776154165230 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N63^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2QGVvpOy6H ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S12472 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N9^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5438271903090107 ^f-46^Sx ^F-5507122091962676^f-47 ^t^SScale^F6905531633500164 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2mksRbPgiA ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N10^T ^SScale^F8256593053351933 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F6486724715187558 ^f-45^Sx ^N369.81884765625^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2zAVB8sVCq ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_START^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2yQzW=4dTd ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SCasting~`detection ^t^N11^T ^SScale^F8782019488120833 ^f-53^SRows ^N4^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F5557316992308145 ^f-47^Sx ^F6549710772895744^f-44 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2=3wfoZxon ^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfnVeut ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIcy~`Veins ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfncTWk ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRay~`of~`Frost ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfngVkJ ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfnk14j ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrost~`Bomb ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfnn6GE ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Orb ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfnqn00 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrozen~`Touch ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfntnVC ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SEbonbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfnwn=H ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfo1TDN ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlurry ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfo4Fd4 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfo7dar ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfoAimT ^SCustomTex^S30455 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N13^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SWater~`Jet ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfoDjFH ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N14^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfoGjlx ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N15^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Nova ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfoJMmK ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N16^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2=3wfoMRxR ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N17^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrostbolt ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^STaking~`Colors ^t^N12^T ^SScale^F4803839316197381 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7982452807041024 ^f-45^Sx ^F-6349679357720617^f-44 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2=LJsUzmkG ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3MKGBDvXWW ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6682573599356044 ^f-49^Sx ^F-8856742451722927^f-45 ^t^SScale^N1.0011 ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SBrain~`Freeze ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MKGBDWkgZ ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SBrain~`Freez~`Buff ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3MLKdx9z6L ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6682436160402572 ^f-49^Sx ^F-7942979765892446^f-46 ^t^SScale^N1.0011 ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sreactive ^SName^SGlacial~`Spike ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MLKdwkgdQ ^SCustomTex^S199786 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SGlacial~`Spike~`Buff ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N3.3 ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3MdnUUAXMV ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6892608227622031 ^f-52^Sx ^F-5241757803901764^f-46 ^t^SScale^F8827056515186689 ^f-53^SRows ^N2^SRole ^N1^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N62^b ^N63^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SStates^T ^N4^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MdnU7oSjr ^SManaCheck^B ^t^t^SName^SRun~`of~`Power~`Stacks ^t^t^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFrost~`Mage~`4.0 ^^
```

here is my champ code:



```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```

----------


## nvb9

Thanks Vinshom! I'll try when I'm back from work.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Hi, Follow the advice in the "Incorrect Pixel Colour Detected" section of the developer's Troubleshooting page...
> 
> Chimpeon - Troubleshooting


I should not be supporting my paid for competition but I'm a nice guy. make sure you have GameDVR disabled in Windows 10 anniversary update it ****s with pixel detections - this may / *may not* solve the issue.
Feel free to copy PixelMagic/Main.cs at master * winifix/PixelMagic * GitHub
PixelMagic/GameDVR.cs at master * winifix/PixelMagic * GitHub

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I should not be supporting my paid for competition but I'm a nice guy. make sure you have GameDVR disabled in Windows 10 anniversary update it ****s with pixel detections - this may / *may not* solve the issue.
> Feel free to copy PixelMagic/Main.cs at master * winifix/PixelMagic * GitHub
> PixelMagic/GameDVR.cs at master * winifix/PixelMagic * GitHub


Hey WiNiFiX thanks for the heads up on this (you are indeed a nice guy). I'm not sure it's relevant to Chimpeon as I've had this setting turned on forever and I've not experienced pixel colour problems other than when I change game screen resolution.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## petroshek

> New update Fire Mage 2.0 More DPS and fully loaded. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SVersion^N81209 ^SNumGroups^N21 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8444043142889472 ^f-50^Sx ^F-8070109331456003^f-63 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SRows^N2 ^SRole^N1 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_on2y4261 ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SOperator^S>= ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N40 ^SName^SCombustion ^t^N6^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IbL0Uk2Nk ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SCombustion ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IWiMFPrke ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IfI9wOEjK ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^SCustomTex^S190319 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SOperator^S>= ^SName^SCombustion ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SDragon's~`Breath ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O37ITus6luO ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S21633 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153561 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S153561 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIADiG8 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IbL0Uk2Nk ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^SCustomTex^S133 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCinderstorm ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SCinderstorm ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SLiving~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SLiving~`Bomb ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_qghXONqF ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5418385785487363 ^f-46^Sx ^F5629985939259401^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SOff~`Cooldown ^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O30O3sndHoS ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-8162776472092677 ^f-47^Sx ^N-2.5001220703125^t ^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O3IbL0Uk2Nk ^N2^STMW:icon:1O36YxqYs13D ^N3^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq1TVpl ^N4^STMW:icon:1O36Yxq7IbmD ^N5^STMW:icon:1O33ACRB76Fm ^N6^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^N7^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^N8^STMW:icon:1O38pYIClNi4 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^N10^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^N11^STMW:icon:1O38pYIADiG8 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36Yxr_2Pwv ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33AUjpLVX3 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6438733649805310 ^f-47^Sx ^F4503668346847243^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^SEnabled^B ^SCustomTex^S195283 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SHot~`Streak ^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6051734547857407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6825776775168000^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33iIHhjNmR ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames~`Charges-~`Main ^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7599844235411452 ^f-47^Sx ^F6896124044509188^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nSIFGr2Q ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH13YIdu7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH13e1ZUp ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges~`-~`Main ^t^N7^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8303511276093407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6790596698046468^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nsBthZem ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12vTMzR ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH130wrgQ ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`charges~`-~`Main ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F8706953123463166 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8808241475483532 ^f-45^Sx ^F4704403939912153^f-44 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33s7cU=G4G ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH12vTMzR ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH130wrgQ ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`Power~`Charges ^t^N9^T ^SScale^F8406732225118209 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7200224908935186 ^f-45^Sx ^N290.35646465165^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33t6DrINqM ^SColumns^N3 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`Charges ^t^N10^T ^SScale^F8706968155848704 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F4513305716588546 ^f-45^Sx ^F4786285236034246^f-44 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33tz7nKJsw ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH13YIdu7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH13e1ZUp ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges ^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O36LNJa7kxk ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6438742239739909 ^f-47^Sx ^F4644337652596741^f-47 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S48107 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SHeating~`UP ^t^N12^T ^SScale^F6755413936570378 ^f-52^SRows ^N4^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8819557758508083 ^f-46^Sx ^F-6051719985632246^f-47 ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O37WmoaOnI_ ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SHEALTH ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N90 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SBlink ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Block ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrost~`Nova ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O39K7C4gwH0 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6368339135823877 ^f-47^Sx ^F4574020448026622^f-46 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_on3AAmqo ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SCombustion~`Buff ^t^N14^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3IUqWPsY46 ^SRole^N1 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6368377790529538 ^f-47^Sx ^F6861015908089857^f-46 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IWiMFPrke ^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`Buff ^t^N15^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3IfIAFwqqz ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6438735797288964 ^f-47^Sx ^N129^Spoint ^SLEFT^SrelativePoint ^SLEFT^t ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IfI9wOEjK ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`At~`least~`2~`charges ^t^N16^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7248323710812127 ^f-46^Sx ^F5229218540885820^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SLocked ^B^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn^SColumns ^N1^SSortPriorities ^T^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S28730 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S69070 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S173239 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S7744 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S33702 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S107079 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N17^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7248336595714033 ^f-46^Sx ^F5326087233279797^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SLocked ^B^SGUID ^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d^SColumns ^N1^SSortPriorities ^T^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59752 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20594 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S20589 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S58984 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S59548 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S68992 ^SStates^T ^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N18^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NckmzDGZ3N4 ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N7 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6294464516995713 ^f-47^Sx ^F4647520111260533^f-51 ^t^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`2 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`3 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`2 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^N7^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`3 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^t^SName^SPVP~`CC~`on~`Group~`and~`Enemy ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N19^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JaduBc69T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5495544282291520 ^f-46^Sx ^F6367081052587470^f-45 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^t^t^SName^STarget~`cc'd ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N20^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JasVpKf4p ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-5640789338824000 ^f-46^Sx ^F-6536553335274034^f-45 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SShowTimerText^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^t^t^SName^SPlayer~`cc'd ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N21^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JdLvDWUrf ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6948107698102976 ^f-46^Sx ^F7746905951007605^f-51 ^t^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SShowTimerText^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SFocus~`Cc'd ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^t^t^N81209^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFire~`Mage~`2.0 ^^
> ```


Having multiple problems with ur 2.0.
1. During combustion it only wants to cast phoenix flames and never pyro until phoenix flames stacks are 0 (pyro should ALLWAYS be prio1 if u have Hot Streak buff)
2. Living Bomb even though its only 1 target (dps loss)
3. Wants to Fire Blast without Heating Up buff
4. Wants to use every Fire Blast stack before using anything else, even if you have Hot Streak-buff

Fire Blast should be only be used when you have the Heating Up-buff to instantly get Hot Streak-buff, as far as I know atleast.

----------


## nvb9

> Having multiple problems with ur 2.0.
> 1. During combustion it only wants to cast phoenix flames and never pyro until phoenix flames stacks are 0 (pyro should ALLWAYS be prio1 if u have Hot Streak buff)
> 2. Living Bomb even though its only 1 target (dps loss)
> 3. Wants to Fire Blast without Heating Up buff
> 4. Wants to use every Fire Blast stack before using anything else, even if you have Hot Streak-buff
> 
> Fire Blast should be only be used when you have the Heating Up-buff to instantly get Hot Streak-buff, as far as I know atleast.


Hi Vinshom,
The version is indeed better than the previous one!!
I agree with the feedback of petroshek, these are good improvements.

When above is solved, there will be a huge dps increase.

----------


## tnemlec

i tired the firemage one, its good, but having bit of problems with fireblasts/ pheonix to get hot streak

everything else looks allright

----------


## petroshek

I made a WA fire mage rotation which I think is pretty good atm, probably needs a few minor fixes.


```
dC0ctcqiHQuxcuQytGsL4tGsvnkLs1PukLzjKWTukYUuc1WKsDmaTmHspdumnLGRHsQTjL03Ks04aLCoHI1bkvzEGsL09KsyFcj6Gavleu9qGYefQs6Icv2OsjFuPOmsusoPqvntuIBQeYorv)ujAOsflvPWtvnvjDvqP8vHQeZfuQu7L8xjmyLQdd1ILk9yjAYsXLr2Su1Nbz0kPttPvRuu9AHKMnKBJIDtXVPQHJklxWZvmDrxNkBhL67az8cPoVqSEHQy)aSaQQowvL6JESlo2fdCXWsNrVrVrv9Ox23puQT2uRTK1SgMyAdlwdeySabY6yv)MwG16bcY6n1iCKouW740XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSTofnh20qncUEKL99dLIhy726dH674TMuh(YAD5IyjUTQ64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQQuVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8a1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9gBFVT0HYiQQZ4qPvvLk1dEePQoJdLwvvQuNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQ3JltR3OQoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL6UHkkr4z0ZGJuQBB0xegIG9aSVLnqWEa2FvPEPQIhOQ6n2HdHJuPOt9x1JSSVFOu8BcgyPJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyBDBP3i469EtUfcdn6lHTklXNpo9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9YvCaIgDG6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJUZqSjtQJDPxF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOE5koartHNJc40h0JYwONr4i9jXPB0DdvSsyuUk46UHkMvpOLgbxFLWOCTWZrbC6d6rzl0degDocH4XmK(godby33dyVJhef0DdvmCecXJzibxFLWO***T(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6UHkCgBk4k1BObNUaoj1vFLSqRP2Q1wYAwdtlznSacRwcdRBfyRQFtleJoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRsDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbxpGljv1zCO0QQsL6n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQ7gQy4Osbxp4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLEMU4uW17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQuVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKEsrN6dH674TMuhS44RXTHo2LEbx3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(WriepMHepqGT2giqL6tIlJ6aM3KyRHHmPE85F8JxJtpE8EgX3wh30ytR3GrfzWcbrHrvL6tAlJAK4vxaNwVrD17dyg6zaNyXhJoiBtUQTynmlaR2X2YyxaiSyDlBh7cQFtlalDRHnfgsD1noMAWcbrHr8a1BSZM7mLPLnPJriDBJ(R6tIlJ60XBnPo8L16YfTr83mwv1tk6empYhuv8afpqXhR4bkEyepqXVG4bQuP4JvvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuv3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPEPBsptXQTH0tld1Ouh5XnQQNyezsv1zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQuVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIHJkfCD3qfLi8mcUUBOIsptxCk4694Y06nQQZ4qPvvLkvQ3yhoeoYtCzuhDyNs9abz9MAeos3w6n6XJ3Zi(2lggDSl9QRoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQk1Tn6axmG9orcEa72Ea7R(CYaHJQEFaZqpd4elEwR3yNn3zktlBshJq6ghtnyHGOWiEG64Y06nJQ6tIdPQ6n(ciKhKGR34lgVZ0OU6qipOI(aMH0JxiCub3fWdShWfdyVtKGhWUThW(QpNmq4OQ34lkDt6zuxDiKhubUmTEJ(S6bPpENPrp(MKc94sc2n4nnEZa7oEHWrfCxapWU74brbWDb8SiQXIHDFVZ0mWU7aB8GXQf7HG0hVZ0uuUIngcPVi8KuqPs9g7WHWrIFP3iEGWWAy1gwkfpmQQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuhxMw2unyHGOWI8nK43eW26zWcbrbv1DdvuUIdq0i46UHkCgBk46LUj9mfR2gspTmuJE5koartHNJc40h0Js9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBtpqy05ieIhZq6Dw9KXgnS)ayFleMHgD3qfdhHq8ygsW1lxXbiA0BRpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(WriepMHepWywyHwBvPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6Li8mQQpwdeI0xe4BwCk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvKyezsbxVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk15yZLyezsv1zCO0QQsL6UHkgoQuW1DdvuIWZi46UHkk9mDXPGR3JltR3OQoJdLwvvQuPEV3K3gpK4JTTEJD4q4ipXLrD0bSRhiiR3uJWr62sVrpE8EgX3EXWOJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9HJqO43OdeyRTbUGUZytDoeocf0nygAuv8a13Wzia7(Ea7D8GOGs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfD3qfoJnfC9mchPJDbS(WriepMHepqGT2giq9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGR7gQy4ieIhZqcUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmK(godby33dyVJhef0DdvmCecf)gbx3Gzi9nCgcWUVhWEhpikO7meBYK6yx61NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOpCecf)MrvXdu8ab2ABGavQ37qOPeBeCL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqGkvk(yvvpdwiikOQ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDNHytMuh7sVEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3nuXS6bT0i46LUj9mfR2gspTmuJoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46dhHqXVzuv8afpWyAddWyuQ7m2uNdHJqb9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0nygAuv8a1bZZ01nP1BuQ7gQWzSPGRpCecXJziXdmM2WamgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hocH4XmK4bgtByagJsLIhgv1ZGfcIcQQNr4iDSlG1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1j2Kj1zfHr5Q(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDRHnfgsW1nygAuv8a1zLpbS)mq4OgVvQ7m2uNdHJqb9HJqO43mQQuVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrPUZKbleefuvPsL69bmd9mGtS4Bv34yQbleefgXVGUTrp2fdyVZwimdna2T9a2lxXbiAaShLa2Bdyh2fyxaSdMNPRRRRVhWoSlWUayFdFNUU(E9g7S5otzAzt6yesFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bk(2IhgTvlHzHw2EbybR2WaRwBjWyBP63eRBvPsXVGQ6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSynmk1XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSToUmTEZOQ(K4qQQEJVac5bj46qipOI(aMH0JxiCub3fWdShmlgW(wWr4jbSB7bSVs40AGaS74Ica7tIlJ6ayVfa2bgfa2l9mDDDD996n(Is3KEg1vhc5bvGltR3OpREqk1TgBQQEJVO0nPNrDvQ3Bn2zvv9gFbeYdsD1HqEqf9bmdPhVq4OcUlGhypywmG9TGJWtcy32dyFLWP1aby3Xffa2Nexg1bWElaSdmkaSx6z6666671HqEqf4Y06n6ZQhKsL6zWcbrbv1DdvuUIdq0i46dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAy0lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9YvCaIgDG6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQWzSPGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTn9aHrNJqiEmdPVLnqa2HJWtQ7gQy4ieIhZqcUEgHJ0NeNUrFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbx3nuXWrLcUEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1Ddvu6z6ItbxNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQuV3BYBJhs8axqVXoCiCKN4YOo6a21deK1BQr4iDBP3OhpEpJ4BVyy0JSSVFOu8BcOoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6dhHqXVrFbybSDl1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOtSjtQZkcJYvDNXM6CiCekOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6UHkgocHIFJGRpCecf)MrvXdu8lalGTBPsDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXPBWm0OQ4bQZkcNwdeGDyJtPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIEVdHMsSrWvQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8XQQEgSqquqv9HJqO43OdmM2Wamg9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUZytDoeocf0ded2ASgiDwR7gQy4iek(ncUEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXI(WriepMHepWyAddWy0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSONr4iDSlG1DgInzsDSl96JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6UHkMvpOLgbx3nurGyWwJ1aPU6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBtpqy05ieIhZq6G5z66M06n6UHkgocH4XmKGRpCecf)MrvXdu8aJPnmaJrPUbZq6G5z66M06n6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIO7gQWzSPGRBWm0OQ4bQdMNPRBsR3OuV3Hqtj2i4k1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXdmM2WamgLkfpmQQNbleefuvpJWr6yxaRpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQtSjtQZkcJYv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6wdBkmKGRBWm0OQ4bQZkFcy)zGWrnERu3zSPohchHc6dhHqXVzuvPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIsDNjdwiikOQsLk1Tn6WSya7BbhHNeWUThW(kHtRbcWUJlkaSpjUmQdG9wayhyuayV0Z011113R3hWm0ZaoXIhgDJJPgSqquye)c6tIlJ60XBnPoyXXxJBd9KIobZJ8bvfpqX3w8WOTAz7wxyHw2UDByAjqyTqSlO(nX6wvQu8SwvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuv3nur5koarJGRpCecXJziXdSnSGfRHrVCfhGOPWZrbC6d6TOf6zeosFsC6g9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQr3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCD3qfoJnfCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJzi9TSbcWoCeEsD3qfdhHq8ygsW1lxXbiA0JvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrgL6ipUrv9eJitQQoJdLwvvQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItP(WrLQQpwdeIeFSk17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQOeHNrW1dEePQoJdLwvvQuVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPsD3qfdhvk46bCjPQoJdLwvvQu3nurPNPlofCDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPs9EVjVnEiXdCb9g7WHWrEIlJ6OdyxpqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6dhHqXVrFbybSDl1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOtSjtQZkcJYvDdMHgvfpqDwr40AGaSdBCk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnw0DdvmCecf)gbxF4iek(nJQIhO4xawaB3sL6gmdPZkcNwdeGDyJt3zSPohchHc6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJEVdHMsSrWvQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbS(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQoXMmPoRimkx1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOBnSPWqcUUbZqJQIhOoR8jG9Nbch14TsDNXM6CiCekOpCecf)MrvL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvQuhxMwVzuvFsCivvVXxaH8GeCDiKhurFaZq6XleoQG7c4b2dMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7XQdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiL69wJDwvvVXxaH8GeCDiKhurFaZq6XleoQG7c4b2dMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7XQdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiLk1JhVNr8Txmm62gDywmG9TGJWtcy32dyFLWP1aby3Xffa2Nexg1bWElaShREFaZqpd4elEy0BSZM7mLPLnPJriDJJPgSqquyepm6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4b2gwWI1WOuFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bQTwG1Xcm2wBdR2XctlJPLXeR63eRJr8Wi(2kvk(wvvhxMw2unyHGOWI8nK43eW264Y06nJQ6tIdPQ6n(ciKhKGRdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiDiKhurFaZq6XleoQG7c4b2dMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7aJca72Ea7LEMUUYga7rjGDwRuV3ASZQQ6n(ciKhK6QdH8Gk6dygspEHWrfCxapWEWSya7BbhHNeWUThW(kHtRbcWUJlkaSpjUmQdG9wayhyuay32dyV0Z01v2aypkbSZADiKhubUmTEJ(S6bPuPEgSqquqvD3qfLR4aencUUBOcNXMcU(WriepMHepW2WcwSgg9YvCaIMcphfWPpO3IwOxUIdq0Odu3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJzi9TSbcWoCeEsD3qfdhHq8ygsW1ZiCK(K40n6ZQh0sJ(S6bboceoYOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqnk1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQ7gQy4OsbxVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvuIWZi46CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQO0Z0fNcUEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPsL69EtEB8qIh4c6n2HdHJ8exg1rhWUEGGSEtnchPBl9g94X7zeF7fdJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6dhHqXVrFbybSDl1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOtSjtQZkcJYvDNXM6CiCekOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6UHkgocHIFJGRpCecf)MrvXdu8lalGTBPsDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXPBWm0OQ4bQZkcNwdeGDyJtPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIEVdHMsSrWvQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHf9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibx3nurGyWwJ1aj46odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqgDNXM6CiCekOhigS1ynq6SwF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymk1DMmyHGOGQ6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuPsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAyuQ3hWm0ZaoXIhg9g7S5otzAzt6yes34yQbleefgXVGUTrhMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7aJca72Ea7LEMUUYga7rjGDwRpjUmQthV1K6WxwRlxKEsrNG5r(GQIhO4BlEy0wTSDRlSqlB3UnmTeiSwi2fu)MyDRkvk(wQQUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSynmk1XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSToUmTEZOQ(K4qQQEJVac5bj46qipOI(aMH0JxiCub3fWdShmlgW(wWr4jbSB7bSVs40AGaS74Ica7tIlJ6ayVfa2bgfa2l9mDDa2BbG9aHBIOdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiL69wJDwvvVXxaH8GuxDiKhubUmTEJ(S6bPuPEgSqquqvD3qfLR4aencU(WriepMHepW2WcwSgg9YvCaIMcphfWPpO3IwONr4i9jXPB0lDt6zkwTnKEAzOgDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MEGWOZriepMH03Ygia7Wr4j1DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrhO(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6UHkCgBk4k1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQZXMlXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvuIWZi46bpIuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQO0Z0fNcUUBOIHJkfCL69EtEB8qIh4c6n2HdHJ8exg1rhWUEGGSEtnchPBl9g94X7zeF7fdJUTrhMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7aJca7LEMUoa7TaWEGWnr0BSZM7mLPLnPJri9(aMHEgWjw8WOBCm1GfcIcJ4xqh30ytR3GrfzWcbrHrvXduv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9HJqO43OVaSa2UL6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0j2Kj1zfHr5QUbZqJQIhOoRiCAnqa2HnoL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWgl6UHkgocHIFJGRpCecf)MrvXdu8lalGTBPsDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXP7m2uNdHJqb9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrV3Hqtj2i4k1DMmyHGOGQkvk(yvvpdwiikOQUBOIaXGTgRbsD1DgBQZHWrOG(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQUBOIz1dAPrW1ded2ASgOcphfWPpOhL6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6G5z66M06n6bIbBnwdKoR1ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSO7gQy4ieIhZqcU(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymkvkEyuvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQpjUmQthV1K6WxwRlxKEsrNG5r(GQIhO4BlEy0wTSDRlSqlB3UnmTeiSwi2fu)MyDRkvkEyPQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQNr4i9jXPB0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygsFleMHaSV0O7gQy4ieIhZqcU(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJ(WriepMHeFSTzD7yJrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6UHkkr4zeC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQup4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLEMU4uW1DdvmCuPGRuV3BYBJhs8X2wVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKUT0B0JhVNr8Txmm64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQkEGQQNbleefuvVCfhGOPWZrbC6d6TOf6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1DdvuUIdq0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6BzdeGD4i8K6UHkgocH4XmKGRxUIdq0O3wFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6oJn15q4iuqF4ieIhZqIhyByblwdJsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAyuQu8XQQEgSqquqv9HJqO43OdmM2Wamg9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUBOcNXMcUEGyWwJ1aP3ABD3qfdhHqXVrW1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnw0hocH4XmK4bgtByagJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHf9mchPJDbSUZqSjtQJDPxFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3nuXS6bT0i46UHkced2ASgibxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygshmptx3KwVr3nuXWriepMHeC9HJqO43mQkEGIhymTHbymk1nygshmptx3KwVrFw9GwA0NvpOLgW8EuJhKr3zSPohchHc6gmdnQkEG6G5z66M06nk17Di0uIncUsDNjdwiikOQ(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQu8WOQEgSqquqvD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7m2uNdHJqb9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH03Ygia7Wr4j1ded2ASgiDy0ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6UHkgocH4XmKGRpCecXJziXdSnSGfRHrPUZKbleefuvF4ieIhZqIhyByblwdJsLk1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXhBBw3o2yuQ3hWm0ZaoXIFb9g7S5otzAzt6yes34yQbleefgXVGUTrFHfdyFRLga72Ea79Dr4jlxXbicWElaS3okaS33fHNSSbWEucyhMOaWEPNPRRRRVxFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bk(2IhgTfSagZcTewSo22ladqyGzHyv)MyDRkvk(yuvhxMw2unyHGOWI8nK43eW26zWcbrbv1ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTnD3qfoJnfC9aHrNJqiEmdPVfcZqa2xA0DdvmCecXJzibxFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9HJqiEmdj(yBZ62XgJEPBsptXQTH0tld1Ouh5XnQQNyezsv1zCO0QQsL6Li8mQQpwdeI0xe4BwCk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPUBOIHJkfC9gBFVT0HYiQQZ4qPvvLk1d4ssvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbxVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPEWJiv1zCO0QQsL6UHkk9mDXPGRZXMlXiYKQQZ4qPvvLkvQ3yhoeoYtCzuhDyNs9abz9MAeos3w6n64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQkEGQQNbleefuvVCfhGOPWZrbC6d6TOf6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1DdvuUIdq0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3zSPohchHc6bcJohHq8ygsFlBGaSdhHNu3nuXWriepMHeC9YvCaIg926JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bboceoYOpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyr3nuHZytbxF4ieIhZqIhyByblwdJsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAyuQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHf9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibx3nurGyWwJ1aj46odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqgDNXM6CiCekOhigS1ynq6T2wF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymk1DMmyHGOGQ6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCK(K40n6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1DdvmREqlncUEGyWwJ1av45Oao9b9OuNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygsFlBGaSdhHNu3nuXWriepMHeCD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7meBYK6yx61NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0DgBQZHWrOGEGyWwJ1aPdJ(WriepMHepW2WcwSggL6otgSqquqv9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSynmkvQupE8EgX3EXWOBB0xyXa23APbWUThWEFxeEYYvCaIaS3ca7TJca79Dr4jlBaShLa2HjkaShVl9mDDDD99rbG9sptxxzdG9OeWERT17dyg6zaNyXVGEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPBCm1GfcIcJ4xq3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHeFSTzD7yJrPsXdSTQ64Y0YMQbleefwKVHe)Ma2wpdwiikOQUBOIYvCaIgbxV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0lxXbiAk8CuaN(GElAHE5koarJom6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1Ddv4m2uW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MEGWOZriepMH07S6jJnAy)bW(wimdn6UHkgocH4XmKGRNr4i9jXPB0NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6Li8mQQpwdeI0xe4BwCk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPUBOIHJkfCD3qfjgrMuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQup4rKQ6mouAvvPs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLi8mcUUBOIsptxCk46bCjPQoJdLwvvQuPEV3K3gpK4JTTEJD4q4ipXLrD0bSRhiiR3uJWr62sVrh30ytR3GrfzWcbrHrvXduv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH03Wzia7(Ea7D8GOGUBOIHJqiEmdj46oJn15q4iuqFw9GwA0NvpOLgW8EuJhKrFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWI(WriepMHepqGT2giqL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqGkvk(yvvpdwiikOQEgHJ0NeNUr3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeC9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTnDNXM6CiCekOhim6CecXJziDW8mDDtA9gD3qfdhHq8ygsW1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIUBOcNXMcUEPBsptXQTH0tld1Ou3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQu8WOQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbS(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQoXMmPoRimkx1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOBnSPWqcUUbZqJQIhOoR8jG9Nbch14TsDNXM6CiCekOpCecf)MrvL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvQupE8EgX3EXWOBB0z9IbS3zleMHga72Ea7LR4aena2BbGDyIca7B474nLn69bmd9mGtS4BvVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8lO7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bQTATLWciSIbySTHH1TgtRXaJ63eRBP4Hr8TvQu8abQQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQ7gQOCfhGOrW1hocH4XmK4bgZcl0AR6LR4aenfEokGtFqVfTqpJWr6tIt3Ox6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQWzSPGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTn9aHrNJqiEmdP3z1tgB0W(dG9TqygA0DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrhg9z1dAPrFw9GahbchzuQJ84gv1tmImPQ6J1aHiXhJoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPUBOIeJitk46n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIHJkfCDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNsD3qfLEMU4uW1DdvuIWZi4k179M824HeFST1BSdhch5jUmQJoGD9abz9MAeos3w6n64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQkEGQQNbleefuvpJWr6tIt3O7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46oJn15q4iuqFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvDInzsDwryuUQpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyr3AytHHeCDdMHgvfpqDw5ta7pdeoQXBL6oJn15q4iuqF4iek(nJQk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnwuQ7mzWcbrbvvQuPE849mIV9IHr32OZ6fdyVZwimdna2T9a2lxXbiAaS3ca7Wefa2JVzlKhKEFaZqpd4el(w1BSZM7mLPLnPJriDJJPgSqquyepm6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4bgZcl0ARk1Nexg1PJ3AsDWIJVg3g6jfDcMh5dQkEGIVT4HrBTaRJfyST2gwTJfMwgtlHvRQFtSULkvkEGXQQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQ7gQOCfhGOrW1hocH4XmK4bgZcl0AR6LR4aenfEokGtFqVfTqpJWr6tIt3Ox6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQWzSPGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTn9aHrNJqiEmdP3z1tgB0W(dG9TqygA0DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrhg9z1dAPrFw9GahbchzuQJ84gv1tmImPQ6J1aHiXdlDghkTQQuPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPsD3qfjgrMuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQup4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfdhvk46CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6UHkk9mDXPGR7gQOeHNrWvQ37n5TXdj(yBR3yhoeoYtCzuhDa76bcY6n1iCKUT0B0Tn6SEXa27SfcZqdGDBpG9YvCaIga7TaWomrbG9sptxxzdG9OeWESTJca7B474nLn6XJ3Zi(2lggDCtJnTEdgvKbleefgvfpqv1ZGfcIcQQNr4i9jXPB0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygsFdNHaS77bS3XdIc6UHkgocH4XmKGR7m2uNdHJqb9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6dhHq8ygs8ab2ABGavQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hocH4XmK4bcS12abQuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gD3qfoJnfC9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUZytDoeocf0degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJEGyWwJ1aPhBBD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7meBYK6yx61NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSO7gQy4ieIhZqcU(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hocH4XmK4bgtByagJsLIhgv1ZGfcIcQQNr4iDSlG1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1j2Kj1zfHr5Q(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDRHnfgsW1nygAuv8a1bZZ01nP1BuQ7m2uNdHJqb9HJqO43mQkEGIhymTHbymk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnwuQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8lOQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbS(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQoXMmPoRimkx1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOBnSPWqcUUbZqJQIhOoR8jG9Nbch14TsDNXM6CiCekOpCecf)MrvL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvQuVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIN16otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4bgZcl0ARk1Nexg1PJ3AsDWIJVg3g6jfDcMh5dQkEGIVT4HrB1YyagBSTBDH2laS1fADHwQ(nXAyPuP4bcJQ64Y0YMQbleefwKVHe)Ma2wpdwiikOQUBOIYvCaIgbxV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0lxXbiAk8CuaN(GElAHE5koarJom6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1Ddv4m2uW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MEGWOZriepMH07S6jJnAy)bW(wimdn6UHkgocH4XmKGRNr4i9jXPB0NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIeFm6mouAvvPs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQxIWZOQ(ynqisFrGVzXPuVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPUBOIeJitk46UHkkr4zeC9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk15yZLyezsv1zCO0QQsL6UHkgoQuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQu3nurPNPlofC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQuV3BYBJhs8X2wVXoCiCKN4YOo6a21deK1BQr4iDBP3OJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJUZytDoeocf0hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1DdvmREqlncUEGyWwJ1av45Oao9b9OuNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygshmptx3KwVrpqmyRXAG0JTTUBOIaXGTgRbsW1DgInzsDSl96ZQh0sJ(S6bT0aM3JA8Gm6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0DdvmCecXJzibxF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymk1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0aM3JA8Gm6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXhRQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6G5z66M06nk1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvfpqXdmM2WamgL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvkEyuvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQhpEpJ4BVyy0Tn6SEXa27SfcZqdGDBpG9YvCaIga7TaWomrbG9sptxxzdG9OeWESTJca7X3SfYdsVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIFbDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvL6tIlJ60XBnPoyXXxJBd9KIobZJ8bvfpqX3w8WOTAzmaJn22TUq7fa26cTUqlv)MynSuQu8axqvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuv3nur5koarJGRx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6LR4aenfEokGtFqVfTqpJWr6tIt3OpCecXJziXdmMfwO1w1DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbx3nuHZytbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygsVZQNm2OH9ha7BHWm0O7gQy4ieIhZqcUE5koarJES6ZQh0sJ(S6bboceoYOuh5XnQQNyezsv1hRbcrIhw6mouAvvPs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPUBOIeJitk46UHkkr4zeC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQy4OsbxNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46bpIuvNXHsRQkvQuV3BYBJhs8X2wVXoCiCKN4YOo6a21deK1BQr4iDBP3OJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6B4meGDFpG9oEquq3nuXWriepMHeCDNXM6CiCekOpREqln6ZQh0sdyEpQXdYOpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqlnG59OgpiJ(WriepMHepqGT2giqLkfFSQQNbleefuv3nurGyWwJ1aj46oJn15q4iuq3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeC9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46zeosFsC6g9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6bIbBnwdKElBRpCecXJziXdmM2WamgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOuP4Hrv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvDInzsDwryuUQpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyr3AytHHeCDdMHgvfpqDW8mDDtA9gL6oJn15q4iuqF4iek(nJQIhO4bgtByagJs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkf)cQQNbleefuvpJWr6yxaRpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQtSjtQZkcJYv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6wdBkmKGRBWm0OQ4bQZkFcy)zGWrnERu3zSPohchHc6dhHqXVzuvPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIsDNjdwiikOQsLIN1QQNbleefuvpJWr6yxaRpCecf)g9fGfW2TuFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIoXMmPoRimkx1DgBQZHWrOGEVdHMsSrW1DdvmCecf)gbxF4iek(nJQIhO4xawaB3sL6wdBkmKGRBWmKoRiCAnqa2HnoDdMHgvfpqDwr40AGaSdBCk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnwuQ7mzWcbrbvvQuPE849mIV9IHr32OZ6fdyVZwimdna2T9a2lxXbiAaS3ca7Xgfa2l9mDDLna2Jsa7TSDuayFdFhVPSrVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIVvDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvL6tIlJ60XBnPoyXXxJBd9KIobZJ8bvfpqX3w8WOTwG1Xcm2wBdR2XctlJPLXaJ63eRBvPsXdK1QQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9HJqiEmdjEGXSWcT2QE5koartHNJc40h0Brl0lxXbiA0JvV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbx3nuHZytbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygsVZQNm2OH9ha7BHWm0O7gQy4ieIhZqcUEgHJ0NeNUrFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrgL6ipUrv9eJitQQ(ynqis8XOZ4qPvvLk1dEePQoJdLwvvQuF4Osv1hRbcrIpwL6UHkgoQuW1DdvKyezsbx3nurjcpJGRhWLKQ6mouAvvPs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6UHkk9mDXPGR3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPs9EVjVnEiXhBB9g7WHWrEIlJ6OdyxpqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1DdveigS1ynqcU(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1ded2ASgOcphfWPpOhL6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6G5z66M06n6UHkgocH4XmKGRNr4i9jXPB0hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0DgBQZHWrOGEGyWwJ1aP3Y26dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpOLgW8EuJhKrF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymkvk(yvvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduhmptx3KwVrPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQ4bkEGX0ggGXOuVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrPUZKbleefuvPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuP4xqv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9HJqO43OVaSa2UL6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0j2Kj1zfHr5QUZytDoeocf07Di0uIncUUBOIHJqO43i46dhHqXVzuv8af)cWcy7wQu3AytHHeCDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXPBWm0OQ4bQZkcNwdeGDyJtPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIsDNjdwiikOQsLk1JhVNr8Txmm62gDwVya7D2cHzObWUThWE5koardG9wayp2OaWEPNPRRSbWEucyVLTJca7X3SfYdsVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIN16otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4bgZcl0ARk1Nexg1PJ3AsDWIJVg3g6jfDcMh5dQkEGIVT4HrBTaRJfyST2gwTJfMwgtlBzmQFtSM1kvkEGTQQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQNr4i9jXPB0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygspEnGH8gy)bWo8aHZvD3qfdhHq8ygsW1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erF4ieIhZqIhgGT2kq9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPoYJBuv3nuHHytbbxpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRsDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbxp4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfdhvk4694Y06nQQZ4qPvvLk1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQu3nurPNPlofC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQuVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKUT0B0Xnn206nyurgSqquyuv8avvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQhpEpJ4BVyy0Tn6TUya7XRWdeox17dyg6zaNyXVGEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPBCm1GfcIcJ4Jv3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepmaBTvGkvkEGTuvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuvpJWr6tIt3O7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmK(w2a1fJq6UHkgocH4XmKGRpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepqyGrV0nPNPy12q6PLHAuQJ84gv1tmImPQ6mouAvvPs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQxIWZOQ(ynqisFrGVzXPuNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1dEePQoJdLwvvQu3nuXWrLcUUBOIseEgbx3nurPNPlofC9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsLk1BSdhch5jUmQJoStPEGGSEtnchPBl9gDBJElxmG9TGJri94X7zeF7fdJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuPs9(aMHEgWjw8XQ3yNn3zktlBshJq6ghtnyHGOWi(y1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXdegyuQu8aHLQ6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hocH4XmK4JnMfGLsDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuvpJWr6tIt3O7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmK(l9HYvD3qfdhHq8ygsW1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erF4ieIhZqIp2ywaw6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJsDKh3OQEIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQxIWZOQ(ynqisFrGVzXPuF4Osv1hRbcrIpwL6UHkgoQuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL6UHkkr4zeC9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6bpIuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQO0Z0fNcUohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQuPEJD4q4ipXLrD0HDk1deK1BQr4iDBP3OJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9YvCaIMcphfWPpOd7QEgHJ0NeNUr3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCD3qfLR4aencUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020DgBQZHWrOGEGWOZriepMH0JFjbyFlKNgD3qfdhHq8ygsW1lxXbiA0bQpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfD3qfoJnfC9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSGjgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4b2gwWcMyuQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbSUZqSjtQJDPxFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3zSPohchHc6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWI(Wriu8BgvvQ7gQWzSPGRBWm0OQ4bQh)scW(wipnk1Tg2uyibxVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrPUZKbleefuvPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuPs94X7zeF7fdJUTrhwlgW(l9HYva72Ea7XVK2c5PztLR4aena2BbG92rbGDgpBRbsVpGzONbCIfFS6ghtnyHGOWi(f0BSZM7mLPLnPJriLIhymQQ3yNn3zktlBshJq6n2HdHJuPOt9xbSdw86O7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBR37n5wim0OVe2QSeF(40hc13XBnPoyXXxJBd9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9vcJYv926UHkCgBk46dhHq8ygs8ab2ABGa1lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9YvCaIgDG6UHkwjmkxfCDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1degDocH4XmK(godby33dyVJhef0DdvmCecXJzibxpJWr6tIt3OpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(kHr5AHNJc40h0JYwOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqnk1BObNUaoj1vFLSqRP2Q1wYAwdtlznSacRwcdRBfyRQFtleJoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRsD3qfdhvk46n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQhWLKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLi8mcUEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPs9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk1Ddvu6z6ItbxNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQuVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKEsrN6tAlJAK4vxaNwVrD1JEzF)qP43uRTQpjUmQdyEtITggYK6XN)XpEno94X7zeFBDCtJnTEdgvKbleefgvvQBB0FfWoyXR69bmd9mGtS4JrhKTjx1wT2kWfATLlat72TegGWetSQFtl0sDJJPgSqquyepqDRHnfgsD1JSSVFOu8BcgyPJDPxW1TLEJGRpjUmQthV1K6WxwRlx0gXFZyvvpPOtW8iFqvXdu8afFSIhO4Hr8af)cIhOsLIp22QQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqG6LR4aenfEokGtFqpkBHEgHJ0NeNUrV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbx3nuHZytbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygsFdNHaS77bS3XdIc6UHkgocH4XmKGRxUIdq0OduFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrgL6ipUrv9eJitQQ(ynqis8WsNXHsRQkvQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPsD3qfjgrMuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL694Y06nQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvmCuPGRh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46UHkkr4zeCL6n2HdHJ8exg1rh2PupqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQOCfhGOrD1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibxFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3zSPohchHc6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXdmM2Wamg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXhRQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46oJn15q4iuq3GzOrvXduFdNHaS77bS3XdIck1hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQhpEpJ4BVyy0JEzF)qP43uRTQBB0bUya7B47ay32dyhmptxhG9waypq4Mi69bmd9mGtS4JrVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8WO7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsLIpwGQQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibxFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqnk1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQ7gQy4OsbxVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQOeHNrW17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPsL6n2HdHJ8exg1rh2PupqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46UHkkxXbiAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTP7m2uNdHJqb9aHrNJqiEmdP3z1tgB0W(dG9TqygA0DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrpw9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSO7gQWzSPGRpCecXJziXdmMfwO1wvQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1hocH4XmK4JTnRBhBm6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3zSPohchHc6bcJohHq8ygsFleMHaSV0O7gQy4ieIhZqcU(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQ(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Ddv4m2uW1lDt6zkwTnKEAzOgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hocH4XmK4JTnRBhBmkvQupE8EgX3EXWOh9Y((HsXVPwBv32Oh7IbSdMNPRdWUThWUVhWEztuayVZwimdnLR4aena2JYwayp2OaW(wlna2BbG9aHBIO3hWm0ZaoXIhw6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIhgDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXhBSQQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6bIbBnwduHNJc40h0JYwOhigS1ynq6WWAD3qfbIbBnwdK6Qx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6zeosFsC6g9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXO7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIO7gQWzSPGRuh5XnQQNyezsv1zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQu3nurjcpJGRh8isvDghkTQQuPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46UHkgoQuWvQ3yhoeoYtCzuhDyNs9abz9MAeos3w6n62g9yxmGDW8mDDa2T9a299a2lBIca7D2cHzOPCfhGObWEu2ca7Xgfa23APPSbWEu2cyyTE849mIV9IHrp6L99dLIFtT2QoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46UHkkxXbiAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTP7gQWzSPGRhim6CecXJzi9oREYyJg2FaSVfcZqJUBOIHJqiEmdj46LR4aen6XQpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDNXM6CiCekOpCecXJziXdmMfwO1wvQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNXM6CiCekOpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQ7gQyw9GwAeC9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rzl0j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH03cHzia7ln6bIbBnwdKomSw3nurGyWwJ1aj46odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6UHkgocH4XmKGRpCecXJziXhBBw3o2yuQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hocH4XmK4JTnRBhBmkvkEyuvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0hocHIFZOQsDdMHgvfpqDW8mDDtA9gL6wdBkmKGR7m2uNdHJqb9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPUZKbleefuvPsL69bmd9mGtS4HLEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPBCm1GfcIcJ4xq3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQu8XcJQ6rw23puk(2lUD72aJn22TSnmaJL164Y0YMQbleefwKVHe)Ma2wpdwiikOQUBOIYvCaIgbxF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOE5koartHNJc40h0Brl0ZiCK(K40n6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46UHkCgBk46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBtpqy05ieIhZq6B4meGDFpG9oEquq3nuXWriepMHeC9YvCaIg9y1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQu3nurIrKjfCD3qfLi8mcUEWJiv1zCO0QQsL6UHkgoQuW17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46bCjPQoJdLwvvQuPEJD4q4ipXLrD0HDk1deK1BQr4iDBP3OBB0HzXa23W3bWUThWE5koardG9wayp2OaWEPNPRRSbWEucyFbwRhpEpJ4BVyy0JEzF)qP43uRTQJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUZytDoeocf0ded2ASgi9fyTEPBsptXQTH0tld1OpCecXJziXdmM2WamgD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46zeosFsC6g9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6UHkCgBk4k1DMmyHGOGQ6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsL69bmd9mGtS4BvVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8XQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsLIp2fuvp6L99dLIFtT2QUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqGk1XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSTEgSqquqvD3qfLR4aencUUBOcNXMcU(WriepMHepqGT2giq9YvCaIMcphfWPpO3IwOxUIdq0Odu3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJzi9nCgcWUVhWEhpikO7gQy4ieIhZqcUEgHJ0NeNUrFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvKyezsbx3nurjcpJGRh8isvDghkTQQuPEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPsDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPEJTV3w6qzev1zCO0QQsL6UHkk9mDXPGR7gQy4OsbxPEJD4q4ipXLrD0HDk1deK1BQr4iDBP3OhpEpJ4BVyy0Tn6lSya7B47ay32dyVCfhGObWElaSdmkaSx6z66kBaShLa2JPTEKL99dLIV9IB3UnWyJTDlBddWyzTEFaZqpd4el(w1noMAWcbrHr8XQJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUBOcNXMcUEGyWwJ1aPhtB9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6UHkced2ASgibx3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJziDW8mDDtA9gD3qfdhHq8ygsW1ZiCK(K40n6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0aM3JA8Gm6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0DgBQZHWrOGsDNjdwiikOQ(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQuPEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPuPoBXdCHybQuc
```

Tell me what you think about it

----------


## nvb9

> I made a WA fire mage rotation which I think is pretty good atm, probably needs a few minor fixes.
> 
> 
> ```
> dC0ctcqiHQuxcuQytGsL4tGsvnkLs1PukLzjKWTukYUuc1WKsDmaTmHspdumnLGRHsQTjL03Ks04aLCoHI1bkvzEGsL09KsyFcj6Gavleu9qGYefQs6Icv2OsjFuPOmsusoPqvntuIBQeYorv)ujAOsflvPWtvnvjDvqP8vHQeZfuQu7L8xjmyLQdd1ILk9yjAYsXLr2Su1Nbz0kPttPvRuu9AHKMnKBJIDtXVPQHJklxWZvmDrxNkBhL67az8cPoVqSEHQy)aSaQQowvL6JESlo2fdCXWsNrVrVrv9Ox23puQT2uRTK1SgMyAdlwdeySabY6yv)MwG16bcY6n1iCKouW740XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSTofnh20qncUEKL99dLIhy726dH674TMuh(YAD5IyjUTQ64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQQuVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8a1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9gBFVT0HYiQQZ4qPvvLk1dEePQoJdLwvvQuNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQ3JltR3OQoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL6UHkkr4z0ZGJuQBB0xegIG9aSVLnqWEa2FvPEPQIhOQ6n2HdHJuPOt9x1JSSVFOu8BcgyPJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyBDBP3i469EtUfcdn6lHTklXNpo9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9YvCaIgDG6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJUZqSjtQJDPxF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOE5koartHNJc40h0JYwONr4i9jXPB0DdvSsyuUk46UHkMvpOLgbxFLWOCTWZrbC6d6rzl0degDocH4XmK(godby33dyVJhef0DdvmCecXJzibxFLWO***T(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6UHkCgBk4k1BObNUaoj1vFLSqRP2Q1wYAwdtlznSacRwcdRBfyRQFtleJoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRsDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbxpGljv1zCO0QQsL6n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQ7gQy4Osbxp4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLEMU4uW17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQuVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKEsrN6dH674TMuhS44RXTHo2LEbx3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(WriepMHepqGT2giqL6tIlJ6aM3KyRHHmPE85F8JxJtpE8EgX3wh30ytR3GrfzWcbrHrvL6tAlJAK4vxaNwVrD17dyg6zaNyXhJoiBtUQTynmlaR2X2YyxaiSyDlBh7cQFtlalDRHnfgsD1noMAWcbrHr8a1BSZM7mLPLnPJriDBJ(R6tIlJ60XBnPo8L16YfTr83mwv1tk6empYhuv8afpqXhR4bkEyepqXVG4bQuP4JvvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuv3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPEPBsptXQTH0tld1Ouh5XnQQNyezsv1zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQuVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIHJkfCD3qfLi8mcUUBOIsptxCk4694Y06nQQZ4qPvvLkvQ3yhoeoYtCzuhDyNs9abz9MAeos3w6n6XJ3Zi(2lggDSl9QRoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQk1Tn6axmG9orcEa72Ea7R(CYaHJQEFaZqpd4elEwR3yNn3zktlBshJq6ghtnyHGOWiEG64Y06nJQ6tIdPQ6n(ciKhKGR34lgVZ0OU6qipOI(aMH0JxiCub3fWdShWfdyVtKGhWUThW(QpNmq4OQ34lkDt6zuxDiKhubUmTEJ(S6bPpENPrp(MKc94sc2n4nnEZa7oEHWrfCxapWU74brbWDb8SiQXIHDFVZ0mWU7aB8GXQf7HG0hVZ0uuUIngcPVi8KuqPs9g7WHWrIFP3iEGWWAy1gwkfpmQQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuhxMw2unyHGOWI8nK43eW26zWcbrbv1DdvuUIdq0i46UHkCgBk46LUj9mfR2gspTmuJE5koartHNJc40h0Js9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBtpqy05ieIhZq6Dw9KXgnS)ayFleMHgD3qfdhHq8ygsW1lxXbiA0BRpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(WriepMHepWywyHwBvPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6Li8mQQpwdeI0xe4BwCk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvKyezsbxVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk15yZLyezsv1zCO0QQsL6UHkgoQuW1DdvuIWZi46UHkk9mDXPGR3JltR3OQoJdLwvvQuPEV3K3gpK4JTTEJD4q4ipXLrD0bSRhiiR3uJWr62sVrpE8EgX3EXWOJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9HJqO43OdeyRTbUGUZytDoeocf0nygAuv8a13Wzia7(Ea7D8GOGs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfD3qfoJnfC9mchPJDbS(WriepMHepqGT2giq9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGR7gQy4ieIhZqcUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmK(godby33dyVJhef0DdvmCecf)gbx3Gzi9nCgcWUVhWEhpikO7meBYK6yx61NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOpCecf)MrvXdu8ab2ABGavQ37qOPeBeCL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqGkvk(yvvpdwiikOQ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDNHytMuh7sVEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3nuXS6bT0i46LUj9mfR2gspTmuJoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46dhHqXVzuv8afpWyAddWyuQ7m2uNdHJqb9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0nygAuv8a1bZZ01nP1BuQ7gQWzSPGRpCecXJziXdmM2WamgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hocH4XmK4bgtByagJsLIhgv1ZGfcIcQQNr4iDSlG1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1j2Kj1zfHr5Q(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDRHnfgsW1nygAuv8a1zLpbS)mq4OgVvQ7m2uNdHJqb9HJqO43mQQuVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrPUZKbleefuvPsL69bmd9mGtS4Bv34yQbleefgXVGUTrp2fdyVZwimdna2T9a2lxXbiAaShLa2Bdyh2fyxaSdMNPRRRRVhWoSlWUayFdFNUU(E9g7S5otzAzt6yesFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bk(2IhgTvlHzHw2EbybR2WaRwBjWyBP63eRBvPsXVGQ6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSynmk1XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSToUmTEZOQ(K4qQQEJVac5bj46qipOI(aMH0JxiCub3fWdShmlgW(wWr4jbSB7bSVs40AGaS74Ica7tIlJ6ayVfa2bgfa2l9mDDDD996n(Is3KEg1vhc5bvGltR3OpREqk1TgBQQEJVO0nPNrDvQ3Bn2zvv9gFbeYdsD1HqEqf9bmdPhVq4OcUlGhypywmG9TGJWtcy32dyFLWP1aby3Xffa2Nexg1bWElaSdmkaSx6z6666671HqEqf4Y06n6ZQhKsL6zWcbrbv1DdvuUIdq0i46dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAy0lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9YvCaIgDG6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQWzSPGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTn9aHrNJqiEmdPVLnqa2HJWtQ7gQy4ieIhZqcUEgHJ0NeNUrFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbx3nuXWrLcUEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1Ddvu6z6ItbxNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQuV3BYBJhs8axqVXoCiCKN4YOo6a21deK1BQr4iDBP3OhpEpJ4BVyy0JSSVFOu8BcOoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6dhHqXVrFbybSDl1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOtSjtQZkcJYvDNXM6CiCekOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6UHkgocHIFJGRpCecf)MrvXdu8lalGTBPsDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXPBWm0OQ4bQZkcNwdeGDyJtPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIEVdHMsSrWvQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8XQQEgSqquqv9HJqO43OdmM2Wamg9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUZytDoeocf0ded2ASgiDwR7gQy4iek(ncUEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXI(WriepMHepWyAddWy0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSONr4iDSlG1DgInzsDSl96JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6UHkMvpOLgbx3nurGyWwJ1aPU6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBtpqy05ieIhZq6G5z66M06n6UHkgocH4XmKGRpCecf)MrvXdu8aJPnmaJrPUbZq6G5z66M06n6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIO7gQWzSPGRBWm0OQ4bQdMNPRBsR3OuV3Hqtj2i4k1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXdmM2WamgLkfpmQQNbleefuvpJWr6yxaRpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQtSjtQZkcJYv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6wdBkmKGRBWm0OQ4bQZkFcy)zGWrnERu3zSPohchHc6dhHqXVzuvPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIsDNjdwiikOQsLk1Tn6WSya7BbhHNeWUThW(kHtRbcWUJlkaSpjUmQdG9wayhyuayV0Z011113R3hWm0ZaoXIhgDJJPgSqquye)c6tIlJ60XBnPoyXXxJBd9KIobZJ8bvfpqX3w8WOTAz7wxyHw2UDByAjqyTqSlO(nX6wvQu8SwvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuv3nur5koarJGRpCecXJziXdSnSGfRHrVCfhGOPWZrbC6d6TOf6zeosFsC6g9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQr3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCD3qfoJnfCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJzi9TSbcWoCeEsD3qfdhHq8ygsW1lxXbiA0JvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrgL6ipUrv9eJitQQoJdLwvvQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItP(WrLQQpwdeIeFSk17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQOeHNrW1dEePQoJdLwvvQuVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPsD3qfdhvk46bCjPQoJdLwvvQu3nurPNPlofCDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPs9EVjVnEiXdCb9g7WHWrEIlJ6OdyxpqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6dhHqXVrFbybSDl1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOtSjtQZkcJYvDdMHgvfpqDwr40AGaSdBCk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnw0DdvmCecf)gbxF4iek(nJQIhO4xawaB3sL6gmdPZkcNwdeGDyJt3zSPohchHc6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJEVdHMsSrWvQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbS(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQoXMmPoRimkx1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOBnSPWqcUUbZqJQIhOoR8jG9Nbch14TsDNXM6CiCekOpCecf)MrvL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvQuhxMwVzuvFsCivvVXxaH8GeCDiKhurFaZq6XleoQG7c4b2dMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7XQdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiL69wJDwvvVXxaH8GeCDiKhurFaZq6XleoQG7c4b2dMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7XQdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiLk1JhVNr8Txmm62gDywmG9TGJWtcy32dyFLWP1aby3Xffa2Nexg1bWElaShREFaZqpd4elEy0BSZM7mLPLnPJriDJJPgSqquyepm6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4b2gwWI1WOuFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bQTwG1Xcm2wBdR2XctlJPLXeR63eRJr8Wi(2kvk(wvvhxMw2unyHGOWI8nK43eW264Y06nJQ6tIdPQ6n(ciKhKGRdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiDiKhurFaZq6XleoQG7c4b2dMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7aJca72Ea7LEMUUYga7rjGDwRuV3ASZQQ6n(ciKhK6QdH8Gk6dygspEHWrfCxapWEWSya7BbhHNeWUThW(kHtRbcWUJlkaSpjUmQdG9wayhyuay32dyV0Z01v2aypkbSZADiKhubUmTEJ(S6bPuPEgSqquqvD3qfLR4aencUUBOcNXMcU(WriepMHepW2WcwSgg9YvCaIMcphfWPpO3IwOxUIdq0Odu3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJzi9TSbcWoCeEsD3qfdhHq8ygsW1ZiCK(K40n6ZQh0sJ(S6bboceoYOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqnk1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQ7gQy4OsbxVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvuIWZi46CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQO0Z0fNcUEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPsL69EtEB8qIh4c6n2HdHJ8exg1rhWUEGGSEtnchPBl9g94X7zeF7fdJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6dhHqXVrFbybSDl1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOtSjtQZkcJYvDNXM6CiCekOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6UHkgocHIFJGRpCecf)MrvXdu8lalGTBPsDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXPBWm0OQ4bQZkcNwdeGDyJtPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIEVdHMsSrWvQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHf9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibx3nurGyWwJ1aj46odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqgDNXM6CiCekOhigS1ynq6SwF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymk1DMmyHGOGQ6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuPsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAyuQ3hWm0ZaoXIhg9g7S5otzAzt6yes34yQbleefgXVGUTrhMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7aJca72Ea7LEMUUYga7rjGDwRpjUmQthV1K6WxwRlxKEsrNG5r(GQIhO4BlEy0wTSDRlSqlB3UnmTeiSwi2fu)MyDRkvk(wQQUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSynmk1XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSToUmTEZOQ(K4qQQEJVac5bj46qipOI(aMH0JxiCub3fWdShmlgW(wWr4jbSB7bSVs40AGaS74Ica7tIlJ6ayVfa2bgfa2l9mDDa2BbG9aHBIOdH8GkWLP1B0NvpiL69wJDwvvVXxaH8GuxDiKhubUmTEJ(S6bPuPEgSqquqvD3qfLR4aencU(WriepMHepW2WcwSgg9YvCaIMcphfWPpO3IwONr4i9jXPB0lDt6zkwTnKEAzOgDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MEGWOZriepMH03Ygia7Wr4j1DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrhO(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6UHkCgBk4k1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQZXMlXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvuIWZi46bpIuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQO0Z0fNcUUBOIHJkfCL69EtEB8qIh4c6n2HdHJ8exg1rhWUEGGSEtnchPBl9g94X7zeF7fdJUTrhMfdyFl4i8Ka2T9a2xjCAnqa2DCrbG9jXLrDaS3ca7aJca7LEMUoa7TaWEGWnr0BSZM7mLPLnPJri9(aMHEgWjw8WOBCm1GfcIcJ4xqh30ytR3GrfzWcbrHrvXduv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9HJqO43OVaSa2UL6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0j2Kj1zfHr5QUbZqJQIhOoRiCAnqa2HnoL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWgl6UHkgocHIFJGRpCecf)MrvXdu8lalGTBPsDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXP7m2uNdHJqb9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrV3Hqtj2i4k1DMmyHGOGQkvk(yvvpdwiikOQUBOIaXGTgRbsD1DgBQZHWrOG(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQUBOIz1dAPrW1ded2ASgOcphfWPpOhL6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6G5z66M06n6bIbBnwdKoR1ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSO7gQy4ieIhZqcU(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymkvkEyuvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQpjUmQthV1K6WxwRlxKEsrNG5r(GQIhO4BlEy0wTSDRlSqlB3UnmTeiSwi2fu)MyDRkvkEyPQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQNr4i9jXPB0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygsFleMHaSV0O7gQy4ieIhZqcU(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJ(WriepMHeFSTzD7yJrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6UHkkr4zeC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQup4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLEMU4uW1DdvmCuPGRuV3BYBJhs8X2wVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKUT0B0JhVNr8Txmm64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQkEGQQNbleefuvVCfhGOPWZrbC6d6TOf6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1DdvuUIdq0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6BzdeGD4i8K6UHkgocH4XmKGRxUIdq0O3wFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6oJn15q4iuqF4ieIhZqIhyByblwdJsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAyuQu8XQQEgSqquqv9HJqO43OdmM2Wamg9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUBOcNXMcUEGyWwJ1aP3ABD3qfdhHqXVrW1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnw0hocH4XmK4bgtByagJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHf9mchPJDbSUZqSjtQJDPxFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3nuXS6bT0i46UHkced2ASgibxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygshmptx3KwVr3nuXWriepMHeC9HJqO43mQkEGIhymTHbymk1nygshmptx3KwVrFw9GwA0NvpOLgW8EuJhKr3zSPohchHc6gmdnQkEG6G5z66M06nk17Di0uIncUsDNjdwiikOQ(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQu8WOQEgSqquqvD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7m2uNdHJqb9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH03Ygia7Wr4j1ded2ASgiDy0ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6UHkgocH4XmKGRpCecXJziXdSnSGfRHrPUZKbleefuvF4ieIhZqIhyByblwdJsLk1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXhBBw3o2yuQ3hWm0ZaoXIFb9g7S5otzAzt6yes34yQbleefgXVGUTrFHfdyFRLga72Ea79Dr4jlxXbicWElaS3okaS33fHNSSbWEucyhMOaWEPNPRRRRVxFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bk(2IhgTfSagZcTewSo22ladqyGzHyv)MyDRkvk(yuvhxMw2unyHGOWI8nK43eW26zWcbrbv1ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTnD3qfoJnfC9aHrNJqiEmdPVfcZqa2xA0DdvmCecXJzibxFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9HJqiEmdj(yBZ62XgJEPBsptXQTH0tld1Ouh5XnQQNyezsv1zCO0QQsL6Li8mQQpwdeI0xe4BwCk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPUBOIHJkfC9gBFVT0HYiQQZ4qPvvLk1d4ssvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbxVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPEWJiv1zCO0QQsL6UHkk9mDXPGRZXMlXiYKQQZ4qPvvLkvQ3yhoeoYtCzuhDyNs9abz9MAeos3w6n64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQkEGQQNbleefuvVCfhGOPWZrbC6d6TOf6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1DdvuUIdq0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3zSPohchHc6bcJohHq8ygsFlBGaSdhHNu3nuXWriepMHeC9YvCaIg926JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bboceoYOpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyr3nuHZytbxF4ieIhZqIhyByblwdJsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aBdlyXAyuQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHf9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibx3nurGyWwJ1aj46odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqgDNXM6CiCekOhigS1ynq6T2wF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymk1DMmyHGOGQ6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCK(K40n6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1DdvmREqlncUEGyWwJ1av45Oao9b9OuNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygsFlBGaSdhHNu3nuXWriepMHeCD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7meBYK6yx61NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0DgBQZHWrOGEGyWwJ1aPdJ(WriepMHepW2WcwSggL6otgSqquqv9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSynmkvQupE8EgX3EXWOBB0xyXa23APbWUThWEFxeEYYvCaIaS3ca7TJca79Dr4jlBaShLa2HjkaShVl9mDDDD99rbG9sptxxzdG9OeWERT17dyg6zaNyXVGEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPBCm1GfcIcJ4xq3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHeFSTzD7yJrPsXdSTQ64Y0YMQbleefwKVHe)Ma2wpdwiikOQUBOIYvCaIgbxV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0lxXbiAk8CuaN(GElAHE5koarJom6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1Ddv4m2uW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MEGWOZriepMH07S6jJnAy)bW(wimdn6UHkgocH4XmKGRNr4i9jXPB0NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6Li8mQQpwdeI0xe4BwCk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPUBOIHJkfCD3qfjgrMuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQup4rKQ6mouAvvPs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLi8mcUUBOIsptxCk46bCjPQoJdLwvvQuPEV3K3gpK4JTTEJD4q4ipXLrD0bSRhiiR3uJWr62sVrh30ytR3GrfzWcbrHrvXduv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH03Wzia7(Ea7D8GOGUBOIHJqiEmdj46oJn15q4iuqFw9GwA0NvpOLgW8EuJhKrFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWI(WriepMHepqGT2giqL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqGkvk(yvvpdwiikOQEgHJ0NeNUr3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeC9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTnDNXM6CiCekOhim6CecXJziDW8mDDtA9gD3qfdhHq8ygsW1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIUBOcNXMcUEPBsptXQTH0tld1Ou3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQu8WOQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbS(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQoXMmPoRimkx1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOBnSPWqcUUbZqJQIhOoR8jG9Nbch14TsDNXM6CiCekOpCecf)MrvL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvQupE8EgX3EXWOBB0z9IbS3zleMHga72Ea7LR4aena2BbGDyIca7B474nLn69bmd9mGtS4BvVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8lO7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuFsCzuNoERj1blo(ACBONu0jyEKpOQ4bQTATLWciSIbySTHH1TgtRXaJ63eRBP4Hr8TvQu8abQQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQ7gQOCfhGOrW1hocH4XmK4bgZcl0AR6LR4aenfEokGtFqVfTqpJWr6tIt3Ox6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQWzSPGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTn9aHrNJqiEmdP3z1tgB0W(dG9TqygA0DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrhg9z1dAPrFw9GahbchzuQJ84gv1tmImPQ6J1aHiXhJoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPUBOIeJitk46n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIHJkfCDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNsD3qfLEMU4uW1DdvuIWZi4k179M824HeFST1BSdhch5jUmQJoGD9abz9MAeos3w6n64MgBA9gmQidwiikmQkEGQQNbleefuvpJWr6tIt3O7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46oJn15q4iuqFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvDInzsDwryuUQpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyr3AytHHeCDdMHgvfpqDw5ta7pdeoQXBL6oJn15q4iuqF4iek(nJQk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnwuQ7mzWcbrbvvQuPE849mIV9IHr32OZ6fdyVZwimdna2T9a2lxXbiAaS3ca7Wefa2JVzlKhKEFaZqpd4el(w1BSZM7mLPLnPJriDJJPgSqquyepm6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4bgZcl0ARk1Nexg1PJ3AsDWIJVg3g6jfDcMh5dQkEGIVT4HrBTaRJfyST2gwTJfMwgtlHvRQFtSULkvkEGXQQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQ7gQOCfhGOrW1hocH4XmK4bgZcl0AR6LR4aenfEokGtFqVfTqpJWr6tIt3Ox6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQWzSPGRtSjtQdM3JA8Gma27e8qbAga7B)CecTn9aHrNJqiEmdP3z1tgB0W(dG9TqygA0DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrhg9z1dAPrFw9GahbchzuQJ84gv1tmImPQ6J1aHiXdlDghkTQQuPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1hoQuv9XAGqK4JvPEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPsD3qfjgrMuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQup4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfdhvk46CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6UHkk9mDXPGR7gQOeHNrWvQ37n5TXdj(yBR3yhoeoYtCzuhDa76bcY6n1iCKUT0B0Tn6SEXa27SfcZqdGDBpG9YvCaIga7TaWomrbG9sptxxzdG9OeWESTJca7B474nLn6XJ3Zi(2lggDCtJnTEdgvKbleefgvfpqv1ZGfcIcQQNr4i9jXPB0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygsFdNHaS77bS3XdIc6UHkgocH4XmKGR7m2uNdHJqb9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6dhHq8ygs8ab2ABGavQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hocH4XmK4bcS12abQuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gD3qfoJnfC9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvD3qfZQh0sJGRhigS1ynqfEokGtFqpk1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUZytDoeocf0degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJEGyWwJ1aPhBBD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7meBYK6yx61NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSO7gQy4ieIhZqcU(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hocH4XmK4bgtByagJsLIhgv1ZGfcIcQQNr4iDSlG1hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1j2Kj1zfHr5Q(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDRHnfgsW1nygAuv8a1bZZ01nP1BuQ7m2uNdHJqb9HJqO43mQkEGIhymTHbymk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnwuQ7mzWcbrbvvQu8lOQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbS(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQoXMmPoRimkx1hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSOBnSPWqcUUbZqJQIhOoR8jG9Nbch14TsDNXM6CiCekOpCecf)MrvL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvQuVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIN16otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4bgZcl0ARk1Nexg1PJ3AsDWIJVg3g6jfDcMh5dQkEGIVT4HrB1YyagBSTBDH2laS1fADHwQ(nXAyPuP4bcJQ64Y0YMQbleefwKVHe)Ma2wpdwiikOQUBOIYvCaIgbxV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0lxXbiAk8CuaN(GElAHE5koarJom6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1Ddv4m2uW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MEGWOZriepMH07S6jJnAy)bW(wimdn6UHkgocH4XmKGRNr4i9jXPB0NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIeFm6mouAvvPs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQxIWZOQ(ynqisFrGVzXPuVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPUBOIeJitk46UHkkr4zeC9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk15yZLyezsv1zCO0QQsL6UHkgoQuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQu3nurPNPlofC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQuV3BYBJhs8X2wVXoCiCKN4YOo6a21deK1BQr4iDBP3OJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJUZytDoeocf0hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1DdvmREqlncUEGyWwJ1av45Oao9b9OuNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygshmptx3KwVrpqmyRXAG0JTTUBOIaXGTgRbsW1DgInzsDSl96ZQh0sJ(S6bT0aM3JA8Gm6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0DdvmCecXJzibxF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymk1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0aM3JA8Gm6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXhRQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6G5z66M06nk1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvfpqXdmM2WamgL6nuxxFFnchPZQ4yPZwWglk1DMmyHGOGQkvkEyuvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQhpEpJ4BVyy0Tn6SEXa27SfcZqdGDBpG9YvCaIga7TaWomrbG9sptxxzdG9OeWESTJca7X3SfYdsVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIFbDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvL6tIlJ60XBnPoyXXxJBd9KIobZJ8bvfpqX3w8WOTAzmaJn22TUq7fa26cTUqlv)MynSuQu8axqvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuv3nur5koarJGRx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6LR4aenfEokGtFqVfTqpJWr6tIt3OpCecXJziXdmMfwO1w1DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbx3nuHZytbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygsVZQNm2OH9ha7BHWm0O7gQy4ieIhZqcUE5koarJES6ZQh0sJ(S6bboceoYOuh5XnQQNyezsv1hRbcrIhw6mouAvvPs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVhxMwVrvDghkTQQuPUBOIeJitk46UHkkr4zeC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQy4OsbxNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46bpIuvNXHsRQkvQuV3BYBJhs8X2wVXoCiCKN4YOo6a21deK1BQr4iDBP3OJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6B4meGDFpG9oEquq3nuXWriepMHeCDNXM6CiCekOpREqln6ZQh0sdyEpQXdYOpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqlnG59OgpiJ(WriepMHepqGT2giqLkfFSQQNbleefuv3nurGyWwJ1aj46oJn15q4iuq3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeC9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46zeosFsC6g9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6bIbBnwdKElBRpCecXJziXdmM2WamgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOuP4Hrv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gvDInzsDwryuUQpUUeBYKDcuVnA93jowyr3AytHHeCDdMHgvfpqDW8mDDtA9gL6oJn15q4iuqF4iek(nJQIhO4bgtByagJs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkf)cQQNbleefuvpJWr6yxaRpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQtSjtQZkcJYv9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6wdBkmKGRBWm0OQ4bQZkFcy)zGWrnERu3zSPohchHc6dhHqXVzuvPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIsDNjdwiikOQsLIN1QQNbleefuvpJWr6yxaRpCecf)g9fGfW2TuFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIoXMmPoRimkx1DgBQZHWrOGEVdHMsSrW1DdvmCecf)gbxF4iek(nJQIhO4xawaB3sL6wdBkmKGRBWmKoRiCAnqa2HnoDdMHgvfpqDwr40AGaSdBCk1BOUU((AeosNvXXsNTGnwuQ7mzWcbrbvvQuPE849mIV9IHr32OZ6fdyVZwimdna2T9a2lxXbiAaS3ca7Xgfa2l9mDDLna2Jsa7TSDuayFdFhVPSrVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIVvDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqGJaHJm6dhHq8ygs8aJzHfATvL6tIlJ60XBnPoyXXxJBd9KIobZJ8bvfpqX3w8WOTwG1Xcm2wBdR2XctlJPLXaJ63eRBvPsXdK1QQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9HJqiEmdjEGXSWcT2QE5koartHNJc40h0Brl0lxXbiA0JvV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbx3nuHZytbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygsVZQNm2OH9ha7BHWm0O7gQy4ieIhZqcUEgHJ0NeNUrFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrgL6ipUrv9eJitQQ(ynqis8XOZ4qPvvLk1dEePQoJdLwvvQuF4Osv1hRbcrIpwL6UHkgoQuW1DdvKyezsbx3nurjcpJGRhWLKQ6mouAvvPs9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6UHkk9mDXPGR3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPs9EVjVnEiXhBB9g7WHWrEIlJ6OdyxpqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1DdveigS1ynqcU(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1ded2ASgOcphfWPpOhL6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3nuHZytbxpqy05ieIhZq6G5z66M06n6UHkgocH4XmKGRNr4i9jXPB0hxxInzY767TrRxag4Vw8k4Bu1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0DgBQZHWrOGEGyWwJ1aP3Y26dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpOLgW8EuJhKrF4ieIhZqIhymTHbymkvk(yvvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduhmptx3KwVrPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQ4bkEGX0ggGXOuVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrPUZKbleefuvPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuP4xqv9myHGOGQ6zeosh7cy9HJqO43OVaSa2UL6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0j2Kj1zfHr5QUZytDoeocf07Di0uIncUUBOIHJqO43i46dhHqXVzuv8af)cWcy7wQu3AytHHeCDdMH0zfHtRbcWoSXPBWm0OQ4bQZkcNwdeGDyJtPEd1113xJWr6Skow6SfSXIsDNjdwiikOQsLk1JhVNr8Txmm62gDwVya7D2cHzObWUThWE5koardG9wayp2OaWEPNPRRSbWEucyVLTJca7X3SfYdsVpGzONbCIfFR6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIN16otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4bgZcl0ARk1Nexg1PJ3AsDWIJVg3g6jfDcMh5dQkEGIVT4HrBTaRJfyST2gwTJfMwgtlBzmQFtSM1kvkEGTQQoUmTSPAWcbrHf5BiXVjGT1ZGfcIcQQNr4i9jXPB0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6UHkCgBk46bcJohHq8ygspEnGH8gy)bWo8aHZvD3qfdhHq8ygsW1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erF4ieIhZqIhgGT2kq9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPoYJBuv3nuHHytbbxpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRsDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPUBOIseEgbxp4rKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfdhvk4694Y06nQQZ4qPvvLk1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQu3nurPNPlofC9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQuVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKUT0B0Xnn206nyurgSqquyuv8avvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Tg2uyibx3GzOrvXduNv(eW(ZaHJA8wPUZytDoeocf0hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQhpEpJ4BVyy0Tn6TUya7XRWdeox17dyg6zaNyXVGEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPBCm1GfcIcJ4Jv3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepmaBTvGkvkEGTuvDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuvpJWr6tIt3O7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmK(w2a1fJq6UHkgocH4XmKGRpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepqyGrV0nPNPy12q6PLHAuQJ84gv1tmImPQ6mouAvvPs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQxIWZOQ(ynqisFrGVzXPuNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1dEePQoJdLwvvQu3nuXWrLcUUBOIseEgbx3nurPNPlofC9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsLk1BSdhch5jUmQJoStPEGGSEtnchPBl9gDBJElxmG9TGJri94X7zeF7fdJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuPs9(aMHEgWjw8XQ3yNn3zktlBshJq6ghtnyHGOWi(y1DMmyHGOGQ6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXdegyuQu8aHLQ6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hocH4XmK4JnMfGLsDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBRNbleefuvpJWr6tIt3O7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020Ddv4m2uW1degDocH4XmK(l9HYvD3qfdhHq8ygsW1NvpOLg9z1dAPzdc3erF4ieIhZqIp2ywaw6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJsDKh3OQEIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQxIWZOQ(ynqisFrGVzXPuF4Osv1hRbcrIpwL6UHkgoQuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL6UHkkr4zeC9ECzA9gv1zCO0QQsL6bpIuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQO0Z0fNcUohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQuPEJD4q4ipXLrD0HDk1deK1BQr4iDBP3OJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9YvCaIMcphfWPpOd7QEgHJ0NeNUr3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCD3qfLR4aencUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020DgBQZHWrOGEGWOZriepMH0JFjbyFlKNgD3qfdhHq8ygsW1lxXbiA0bQpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfD3qfoJnfC9HJqiEmdjEGTHfSGjgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hocH4XmK4b2gwWcMyuQu8XQQEgSqquqv9mchPJDbSUZqSjtQJDPxFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3zSPohchHc6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWI(Wriu8BgvvQ7gQWzSPGRBWm0OQ4bQh)scW(wipnk1Tg2uyibxVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrPUZKbleefuvPsXdJQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46gmdnQkEG6SYNa2FgiCuJ3k1DgBQZHWrOG(Wriu8BgvvQ3qDD991iCKoRIJLoBbBSOu3zYGfcIcQQuPs94X7zeF7fdJUTrhwlgW(l9HYva72Ea7XVK2c5PztLR4aena2BbG92rbGDgpBRbsVpGzONbCIfFS6ghtnyHGOWi(f0BSZM7mLPLnPJriLIhymQQ3yNn3zktlBshJq6n2HdHJuPOt9xbSdw86O7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsDCzAzt1GfcIclY3qIFtaBR37n5wim0OVe2QSeF(40hc13XBnPoyXXxJBd9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9vcJYv926UHkCgBk46dhHq8ygs8ab2ABGa1lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9YvCaIgDG6UHkwjmkxfCDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1degDocH4XmK(godby33dyVJhef0DdvmCecXJzibxpJWr6tIt3OpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(kHr5AHNJc40h0JYwOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqnk1BObNUaoj1vFLSqRP2Q1wYAwdtlznSacRwcdRBfyRQFtleJoYJBuvpXiYKQQZ4qPvvLk1lr4zuvFSgiePViW3S4uQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRsD3qfdhvk46n2(EBPdLruvNXHsRQkvQhWLKQ6mouAvvPsD3qfLi8mcUEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPs9GhrQQZ4qPvvLk1Ddvu6z6ItbxNJnxIrKjvvNXHsRQkvQuVXoCiCKN4YOo6WoL6bcY6n1iCKEsrN6tAlJAK4vxaNwVrD1JEzF)qP43uRTQpjUmQdyEtITggYK6XN)XpEno94X7zeFBDCtJnTEdgvKbleefgvvQBB0FfWoyXR69bmd9mGtS4JrhKTjx1wT2kWfATLlat72TegGWetSQFtl0sDJJPgSqquyepqDRHnfgsD1JSSVFOu8BcgyPJDPxW1TLEJGRpjUmQthV1K6WxwRlx0gXFZyvvpPOtW8iFqvXdu8afFSIhO4Hr8af)cIhOsLIp22QQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6UHkkxXbiAeC9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqG6LR4aenfEokGtFqpkBHEgHJ0NeNUrV0nPNPy12q6PLHA0DgInzsDSl96UHkMvpOLgbx3nuHZytbxNytMuhmVh14bzaS3j4Hc0ma23(5ieAB6bcJohHq8ygsFdNHaS77bS3XdIc6UHkgocH4XmKGRxUIdq0OduFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrgL6ipUrv9eJitQQ(ynqis8WsNXHsRQkvQpCuPQ6J1aHiXhRs9seEgv1hRbcr6lc8nloL6CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPsD3qfjgrMuW1BS992shkJOQoJdLwvvQupGljv1zCO0QQsL694Y06nQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvmCuPGRh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46UHkkr4zeCL6n2HdHJ8exg1rh2PupqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCK(K40n6odXMmPo2LED3qfZQh0sJGR7gQOCfhGOrD1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibxFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrv3zSPohchHc6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIOpCecXJziXdmM2Wamg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJsDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXhRQ6zWcbrbv1ZiCKo2fW6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6eBYK6SIWOCvFCDj2Kj7eOEB06VtCSWIU1WMcdj46oJn15q4iuq3GzOrvXduFdNHaS77bS3XdIck1hocHIFZOQs9gQRRVVgHJ0zvCS0zlyJfL6otgSqquqvLkvQhpEpJ4BVyy0JEzF)qP43uRTQBB0bUya7B47ay32dyhmptxhG9waypq4Mi69bmd9mGtS4JrVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8WO7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsLIpwGQQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH0bZZ01nP1B0DdvmCecXJzibxFw9GwA0NvpOLMniCte9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqnk1rECJQ6jgrMuvDghkTQQuPEjcpJQ6J1aHi9fb(MfNs9HJkvvFSgiej(yvQ7gQy4OsbxVX23BlDOmIQ6mouAvvPs9aUKuvNXHsRQkvQ7gQOeHNrW17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQh8isvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46CS5smImPQ6mouAvvPsL6n2HdHJ8exg1rh2PupqqwVPgHJ0TLEJoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46UHkkxXbiAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTP7m2uNdHJqb9aHrNJqiEmdP3z1tgB0W(dG9TqygA0DdvmCecXJzibxVCfhGOrpw9X1LytM8U(EB06fGb(RfVc(gv9z1dAPrFw9Gahbchz0hxxInzYobQ3gT(7ehlSO7gQWzSPGRpCecXJziXdmMfwO1wvQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNHytMuh7sVUBOIz1dAPrW1hocH4XmK4JTnRBhBm6eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBt3zSPohchHc6bcJohHq8ygsFleMHaSV0O7gQy4ieIhZqcU(46sSjtExFVnA9cWa)1IxbFJQ(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0Ddv4m2uW1lDt6zkwTnKEAzOgL6otgSqquqv9z1dAPrFw9GwA2GWnr0hocH4XmK4JTnRBhBmkvQupE8EgX3EXWOh9Y((HsXVPwBv32Oh7IbSdMNPRdWUThWUVhWEztuayVZwimdnLR4aena2JYwayp2OaW(wlna2BbG9aHBIO3hWm0ZaoXIhw6n2zZDMY0YM0XiKUXXudwiikmIhgDNjdwiikOQ(S6bT0OpREqlnBq4Mi6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsXhBSQQJltlBQgSqquyr(gs8BcyB9myHGOGQ6bIbBnwduHNJc40h0JYwOhigS1ynq6WWAD3qfbIbBnwdK6Qx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6zeosFsC6g9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXO7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46ZQh0sJ(S6bT0SbHBIO7gQWzSPGRuh5XnQQNyezsv1zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQu3nurjcpJGRh8isvDghkTQQuPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46UHkgoQuWvQ3yhoeoYtCzuhDyNs9abz9MAeos3w6n62g9yxmGDW8mDDa2T9a299a2lBIca7D2cHzOPCfhGObWEu2ca7Xgfa23APPSbWEu2cyyTE849mIV9IHrp6L99dLIFtT2QoUPXMwVbJkYGfcIcJQIhOQ6zWcbrbv1lxXbiAk8CuaN(GEu2c9mchPpjoDJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46UHkkxXbiAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTP7gQWzSPGRhim6CecXJzi9oREYyJg2FaSVfcZqJUBOIHJqiEmdj46LR4aen6XQpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQpREqln6ZQhe4iq4iJ(46sSjt2jq92O1FN4yHfDNXM6CiCekOpCecXJziXdmMfwO1wvQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhymlSqRTQuP4Jvv9myHGOGQ6zeosFsC6gDNXM6CiCekOpUUeBYK313BJwVamWFT4vW3OQ7gQyw9GwAeC9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rzl0j2Kj1bZ7rnEqga7DcEOandG9TFocH2MUBOcNXMcUEGWOZriepMH03cHzia7ln6bIbBnwdKomSw3nurGyWwJ1aj46odXMmPo2LE9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6UHkgocH4XmKGRpCecXJziXhBBw3o2yuQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dAPbmVh14bz0hocH4XmK4JTnRBhBmkvkEyuvpdwiikOQEgHJ0XUawFCDj2KjVRV3gTEbyG)AXRGVrvVH6667Rr4iDwfhlD2c2yrNytMuNvegLR6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0hocHIFZOQsDdMHgvfpqDW8mDDtA9gL6wdBkmKGR7m2uNdHJqb9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPUZKbleefuvPsL69bmd9mGtS4HLEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPBCm1GfcIcJ4xq3zYGfcIcQQpREqln6ZQh0sZgeUjI(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQu8XcJQ6rw23puk(2lUD72aJn22TSnmaJL164Y0YMQbleefwKVHe)Ma2wpdwiikOQUBOIYvCaIgbxF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOE5koartHNJc40h0Brl0ZiCK(K40n6LUj9mfR2gspTmuJUZqSjtQJDPx3nuXS6bT0i46UHkCgBk46eBYK6G59OgpidG9obpuGMbW(2phHqBtpqy05ieIhZq6B4meGDFpG9oEquq3nuXWriepMHeC9YvCaIg9y1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPohBUeJitQQoJdLwvvQu3nurIrKjfCD3qfLi8mcUEWJiv1zCO0QQsL6UHkgoQuW17XLP1BuvNXHsRQkvQ3y77TLougrvDghkTQQuPUBOIsptxCk46bCjPQoJdLwvvQuPEJD4q4ipXLrD0HDk1deK1BQr4iDBP3OBB0HzXa23W3bWUThWE5koardG9wayp2OaWEPNPRRSbWEucyFbwRhpEpJ4BVyy0JEzF)qP43uRTQJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUZytDoeocf0ded2ASgi9fyTEPBsptXQTH0tld1OpCecXJziXdmM2WamgD3qfbIbBnwdKGR7meBYK6yx61DdvmREqlncUoXMmPoyEpQXdYayVtWdfOzaSV9Zri020degDocH4XmKoyEMUUjTEJUBOIHJqiEmdj46zeosFsC6g9z1dAPrFw9GwAaZ7rnEqg9X1LytMStG6TrR)oXXcl6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6UHkCgBk4k1DMmyHGOGQ6dhHq8ygs8aJPnmaJrPsL69bmd9mGtS4BvVXoBUZuMw2KogH0noMAWcbrHr8XQ7mzWcbrbv1NvpOLg9z1dcCeiCKrF4ieIhZqIhiWwBdeOsLIp2fuvp6L99dLIFtT2QUZKbleefuvFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9HJqiEmdjEGaBTnqGk1XLPLnvdwiikSiFdj(nbSTEgSqquqvD3qfLR4aencUUBOcNXMcU(WriepMHepqGT2giq9YvCaIMcphfWPpO3IwOxUIdq0Odu3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJzi9nCgcWUVhWEhpikO7gQy4ieIhZqcUEgHJ0NeNUrFw9GwA0NvpiWrGWrg9s3KEMIvBdPNwgQrPoYJBuvpXiYKQQpwdeIepS0zCO0QQsL6dhvQQ(ynqis8XQuVeHNrv9XAGqK(IaFZItPEaxsQQZ4qPvvLk1DdvKyezsbx3nurjcpJGRh8isvDghkTQQuPEpUmTEJQ6mouAvvPsDo2CjgrMuvDghkTQQuPEJTV3w6qzev1zCO0QQsL6UHkk9mDXPGR7gQy4OsbxPEJD4q4ipXLrD0HDk1deK1BQr4iDBP3OhpEpJ4BVyy0Tn6lSya7B47ay32dyVCfhGObWElaSdmkaSx6z66kBaShLa2JPTEKL99dLIV9IB3UnWyJTDlBddWyzTEFaZqpd4el(w1noMAWcbrHr8XQJBASP1BWOImyHGOWOQ4bQQEgSqquqv9aXGTgRbQWZrbC6d6rPUBOcNXMcUEGyWwJ1aPhtB9HJqiEmdjEGX0ggGXOx6M0ZuSABi90Yqn6UHkced2ASgibx3zi2Kj1XU0R7gQyw9GwAeCDInzsDW8EuJhKbWENGhkqZayF7NJqOTPhim6CecXJziDW8mDDtA9gD3qfdhHq8ygsW1ZiCK(K40n6ZQh0sJ(S6bT0aM3JA8Gm6JRlXMm5D992O1lad8xlEf8nQ6JRlXMmzNa1BJw)DIJfw0DgBQZHWrOGsDNjdwiikOQ(WriepMHepWyAddWyuQuPEJD2CNPmTSjDmcPuPoBXdCHybQuc
> ```
> 
> Tell me what you think about it


Your WA is doing well!! What are the things you need to improve?
Do you stopcasting Fireball when Pyro is proccing?

----------


## petroshek

> Your WA is doing well!! What are the things you need to improve?
> Do you stopcasting Fireball when Pyro is proccing?


I'm not 100% certain about every priority in it, gonna use simcraft to make sure.

I like to cast Fireball then Pyro if I get a procc, when out of combustion that is. Might try to implement it somehow into the WA.

----------


## Vinshom

I am still working on fire Mage. Man I have completed the setup and deleted the profile by accident. 7 hours wasted lol.. Now I am saving my work every 1 hour lol

----------


## Assertive

Would this be any use to WW Monk? Seems their mastery passive makes this hard to use.

----------


## Nwonknu7

I'm gonna try this out it seems to be good. Sadly i don't think there's a way to use it as a healer right?

----------


## Vinshom

> Would this be any use to WW Monk? Seems their mastery passive makes this hard to use.


I advice you to read the back posts I have posted video of monk and its settings, even though I have not worked on it alot but its working like a charm here is my new settings for my ww monk still need more work. 


```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8936918020521999 ^f-48^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6755220082448813^f-53 ^t^SScale^N3.9999794960022 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCustomTex^S181573 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SGroup~`Anchor ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ngz9jvjd3WZ ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N243.5 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^t^SRows^N10 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S113656 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S113656 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S113656 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205320 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S205320 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S133948 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SCustomTex^S205320 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22105 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S152175 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACTIVE ^SName^S152175 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SCustomTex^S152175 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S107428 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S107428 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S113656 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SCustomTex^S107428 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19819 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S116847 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S116847 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SCustomTex^S116847 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SENERGY_ABS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N100 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ns7NTENMaCN ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^SCustomTex^S100780 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20185 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S115098 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S152173 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^SCustomTex^S115098 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SUnConditionDur^N1.5 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ns7Qge0rGLp ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^SConditionDur^N1.5 ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116768 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S100784 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S152173 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SCustomTex^S101546 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ns7NTENMaCN ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S100780 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S100780 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SMain~`Rotation ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbQBcOcz3Wr ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5357963644521235 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^F-8834330351169270^f-46 ^t^SScale^N3.0666675567627 ^SRows^N6 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^SSPELL_DAMAGE^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^S100780 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NbPcsoCczGZ ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^SSPELL_DAMAGE^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^S100784 ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0.5 ^SName^S196741 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ns7Vb5cS3VM ^SConditionDurEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S117952 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N2^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S101545 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S113656 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S123986 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N5^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S115098 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N6^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S107428 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N7^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S101546 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N8^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S205320 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N9^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S115080 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N10^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S152175 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N10 ^t^SConditionDur^N0.05 ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SOnlyIfCounting^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ns7NTENMaCN ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOUNTER ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^Stpused ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ns7Qge0rGLp ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOUNTER ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^Sbokused ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SMOUNTED ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S196741 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SHidden~`Spell~`Tracking ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbQayIwSo68 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7443171406548607 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N13.095312513583^t ^SScale^N0.84 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N6 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N6 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAscension~`Chi ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SAscension ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbQiT7B=BCn ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7460067807891071 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N15.475927747958^t ^SScale^N0.84 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N268^b ^N270^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SChi~`-~`No~`Ascension ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N8 ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SAscension ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbR1C1MzhTB ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N73.1 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^F-4587207927843128 ^f-66^t ^SScale^N1.6833 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S196741 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22103 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SOnlyMine^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SDurationMin^N5 ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115288 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22099 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^N100^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^S123904 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22091 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S196607 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115080 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SCooldowns ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbRSEPKQR2a ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6666103494931158 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^F-8557103362312495^f-50 ^t^SScale^N0.8336 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N268^b ^N270^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Svalue ^STimerBar_EnableColors^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S[Value] ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^STimerBar_CompleteColor^Sfffff300 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SEnergy~`bar ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^SSizeX^F5653085883990023 ^f-44^t ^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SView^Sbar ^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgyebLCrToK ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8964976011519589 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^F8527359708866494^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7626102591717367 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S152173 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21191 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S137639 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S21191 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SEWF~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N9^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgyguR4G3mn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N58 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^N30 ^t^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N2 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115098 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20185 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S123986 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19823 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S15~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ngyn4HuQn82 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8168987594656810 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N-30^t ^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N2 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^S122280 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19771 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S115396 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^S122280 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19992 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S121817 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S30~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgyosmRmcA4 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N58 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^N-60 ^t^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N2 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S123904 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20184 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S116847 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19819 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SOnlyMine^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S90~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N12^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgzmXNEJ1j0 ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N107.99988460501 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^F4506470130763592 ^f-53^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scast ^SName^S113656 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S7f002eff ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S113656 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^SNone ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SFoF~`Cast ^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ngzq2ORRs5M ^SStrata^SLOW ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6333212745793543 ^f-48^Sx ^F-9007061815787543^f-52 ^t^SRows^N3 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S113656 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm1b8XV ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^t^Sn^N10 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SDurationMax^N5 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S107428 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm75FUI ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm1b8XV ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SDurationMax^N5 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115098 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm75FUI ^t^N12^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm1b8XV ^t^Sn^N12 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SDurationMax^N5 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SCooldown~`Prediction ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N14^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgycvOQM30j ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7885053310814471 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N-60.5^t ^SScale^F7626102591717367 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S205320 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S133948 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2epYUH3MaP ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SArtifact ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N15^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgycEhkZqUj ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7566226150245347 ^f-48^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-7060142264140572^f-67 ^t^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N5 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S121093 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20589 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S58984 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20594 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S59752 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N16^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbRMZF4s=Np ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-2.3 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^F8965395104504680 ^f-65^t ^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N6 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S33697 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S7744 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20549 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STauren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S26297 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S129597 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S107079 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N17^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgukaIst5rS ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N108.5 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^N264^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S403 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2epYUH3MaP ^SClockGCD^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SGCD ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S26000000 ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnShow ^SInfinite^B ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SGCD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N18^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N19^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N20^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N21^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N22^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N23^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N17 ^SVersion^N82008 ^t^N82008^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SWW~`MONK~`1.0 ^^
```




> I'm gonna try this out it seems to be good. Sadly i don't think there's a way to use it as a healer right?


Yes sir, I use it on my priest, you need to implement macros with it too, tmw has group 1,2,3 in it you can use it. 




> Having multiple problems with ur 2.0.
> 1. During combustion it only wants to cast phoenix flames and never pyro until phoenix flames stacks are 0 (pyro should ALLWAYS be prio1 if u have Hot Streak buff)
> 2. Living Bomb even though its only 1 target (dps loss)
> 3. Wants to Fire Blast without Heating Up buff
> 4. Wants to use every Fire Blast stack before using anything else, even if you have Hot Streak-buff
> 
> Fire Blast should be only be used when you have the Heating Up-buff to instantly get Hot Streak-buff, as far as I know atleast.


1. During combustion it only wants to cast phoenix flames and never pyro until phoenix flames stacks are 0 (pyro should ALLWAYS be prio1 if u have Hot Streak buff)

(Answer)

I think I have fixed the combustion issue, it took me literally one entire day, very hard setup. 
2. Living Bomb even though its only 1 target (dps loss)

(Answer)
If you dont like remove it its easy in the new version go to middle icon and remove it from the list. 

3. Wants to Fire Blast without Heating Up buff

(Answer)
Now it fixed in the new version

4. Wants to use every Fire Blast stack before using anything else, even if you have Hot Streak-buff
(Answer)
Now it will use pyroblast when there is a hotstreak.

Ladies and getelmen after one whole day of testing I present to you the fire mage rotation, I do about 130k on lvl 103 Mage

Here is the code remember hover over the groups to know what kind of groups they are and Fire

Fire Mage 3.0 edition


```
^1^T^SVersion^N82008 ^SNumGroups^N21 ^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SScale^F5079102696456208 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-6696982453783100 ^f-48^Sx ^F7979612759916544^f-52 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_on2y4261 ^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N40 ^SName^SCombustion ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S>= ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SCombustion ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SLevel^N40 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N6^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SCombustion ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S>= ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SCombustion ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SLevel^N45 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N8^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3hucrjsRik ^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SDragon's~`Breath ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3hucrjsRik ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N45 ^SName^SCombustion ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S>= ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SCombustion ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SLevel^N45 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N8^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S>= ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3iMz8DTVhH ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S21633 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S153561 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^SCustomTex^S153561 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCinderstorm ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SCinderstorm ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3hucrjsRik ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SLiving~`Bomb ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3hucrjsRik ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3m2jFgCgUU ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SRotation ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O2_qghXONqF ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7495828442172756 ^f-46^Sx ^N-0.86917781829834^Spoint ^STOPLEFT^SrelativePoint ^STOPLEFT^t ^SScale^F5179125505458159 ^f-52^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5Gg1KK ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3A88GjDpdl ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SOff~`Cooldown ^t^N3^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6051734547857407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6825776775168000^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33iIHhjNmR ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3huctMFivP ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames~`Charges-~`Main ^t^N4^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7599844235411452 ^f-47^Sx ^F6896124044509188^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nSIFGr2Q ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH13YIdu7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH13e1ZUp ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges~`-~`Main ^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8303511276093407 ^f-46^Sx ^F6790596698046468^f-46 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SRole^N1 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33nsBthZem ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12vTMzR ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH130wrgQ ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`of~`Power~`charges~`-~`Main ^t^N6^T ^SScale^F8706953123463166 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8808241475483532 ^f-45^Sx ^F4704403939912153^f-44 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33s7cU=G4G ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH12vTMzR ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGETIME ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH130wrgQ ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SRune~`Power~`Charges ^t^N7^T ^SScale^F8406732225118209 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7200224908935186 ^f-45^Sx ^N290.35646465165^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33t6DrINqM ^SColumns^N3 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O38pYJXPR=g ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N3 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flame~`Charges ^t^N8^T ^SScale^F8706968155848704 ^f-53^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F4513305716588546 ^f-45^Sx ^F4786285236034246^f-44 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O33tz7nKJsw ^SColumns^N2 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH13YIdu7 ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SLevel^N2 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3HH13e1ZUp ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^t^SName^SFire~`Blast~`Charges ^t^N9^T ^SScale^F6755413936570378 ^f-52^SRows ^N7^SPoint ^T^Sy^F9007088659333123 ^f-47^Sx ^F-6051719985632246^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O37WmoaOnI_ ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SIce~`Barrier ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3MXqZAxfmK ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SShimmer ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SCauterizing~`Blink ^t^N3^T ^SType^SHEALTH ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N85 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SName^SCauterizing~`Blink ^SCustomTex^S14514 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SIce~`Block ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFrost~`Nova ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMOUNTED ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7248323710812127 ^f-46^Sx ^F5229218540885820^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjGyMiT7Dn ^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S28730 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S69070 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGoblin^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S173239 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S7744 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S33702 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S107079 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N11^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SPoint ^T^Sy^F7248336595714033 ^f-46^Sx ^F5326087233279797^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NcjDzaQFJ1d ^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S59752 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S20594 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S20589 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S58984 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S59548 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEnabled^B ^SName^S68992 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SWorgen^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N12^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-6584980399864443 ^f-47^Sx ^F-6972748196169291^f-50 ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NckmzDGZ3N4 ^SColumns^N7 ^SName^SPVP~`CC~`on~`Group~`and~`Enemy ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N8.5 ^SSpacingY^N4.1 ^t^t^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`2 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sgroup~`3 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`1 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`2 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sarena~`3 ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N13^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5495544282291523 ^f-46^Sx ^F6367081052587471^f-45 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JaduBc69T ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^STarget~`cc'd ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N14^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5640789338823998 ^f-46^Sx ^F-6536553335274042^f-45 ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JasVpKf4p ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SPlayer~`cc'd ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N15^T ^SScale^F6545222532071413 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-6778699208255995 ^f-49^Sx ^F4745055467542332^f-47 ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N64^b ^N62^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3JdLvDWUrf ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SFocus~`Cc'd ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sfocus ^SSort^N1 ^SType^Sbuff ^SHideIfNoUnits^B ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^SCrowdControl;~`Stunned;~`Disoriented;~`Incapacitated;~`Feared ^SEnabled^B ^SClockGCD^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STextLayout^S ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N16^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3ctEFHi4lL ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-61.578378925335 ^Sx^F-7704313693786041 ^f-51^t ^SScale^F8556855290757126 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O3zGITKFLWQ ^N2^STMW:icon:1O3zA0KfFFp4 ^N3^STMW:icon:1O3ziIYwqt12 ^N4^STMW:icon:1O3nMkCDUw=h ^N5^STMW:icon:1O3nh_w1N9Ld ^N6^STMW:icon:1O3nMr8n3p=2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3ctEFGsqIQ ^SEnabled^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SMain~`Combustion~`Rotation ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N17^T ^SScale^F7205793870905348 ^f-53^SRows ^N6^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5189577550998394 ^f-45^Sx ^N10.000189739396^Spoint ^STOP^SrelativePoint ^STOP^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3cdG59zAUt ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SCombustion ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3HH12nHpvf ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3zGITKFLWQ ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S116011 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SCombustion ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O39K7C67seC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IWiMFPrke ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SCombustion ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3zA0KfFFp4 ^SCustomTex^S190319 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACTIVE ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3nMr8n3p=2 ^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFlame~`On ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2_zS5I9vVB ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3IH0FcM2RS ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3nh_w1N9Ld ^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SName^SPyroblast ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3nMr8n3p=2 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N6^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SCombustion ^t^N7^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^t^N8^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3nMkCDUw=h ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Nck0R7jlMWJ ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S48107 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SPyroblast ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SName^SFire~`Blast ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SFlame~`On ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3ziIYwqt12 ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SMain~`Rotation~`Spells ^t^N18^T ^SScale^F7205793870905348 ^f-53^SRows ^N20^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5189590435900265 ^f-45^Sx ^N-26.250542682479^Spoint ^STOP^SrelativePoint ^STOP^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3d8zlgYoI9 ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3d8zlgAkOp ^SCustomTex^S11366 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3d8zlgHwUb ^SCustomTex^S108853 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3dX_XoKWV4 ^SCustomTex^S205029 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SPhoenix's~`Flames ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3dU_dwQ83Q ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SColor~`configuration~`Spell ^t^N19^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3ex877c=r5 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8505492714356275 ^f-48^Sx ^F5874264888573952^f-51 ^Spoint^SLEFT ^SrelativePoint^SLEFT ^t^SScale^F5179110473072656 ^f-52^SColumns ^N6^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SHot~`Streak! ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O36YxsCiSyN ^SCustomTex^S195283 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SHeating~`Up ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O361KoeEbjb ^SCustomTex^S48107 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IWiMFPrke ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SRune~`of~`Power ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XLyNNEC ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SAndOr^SOR ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33_XM33UKv ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3IfI9wOEjK ^SCooldownCheck^B ^SCustomTex^S194466 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SPlayer~`Buffs ^t^N20^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3iUdi0ESTe ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-61.578378925335 ^Sx^F-7704313693786041 ^f-51^t ^SScale^F8556855290757126 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^N2^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^N3^STMW:icon:1O3hucrjsRik ^N4^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^N5^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^N6^STMW:icon:1O3iMz8DTVhH ^N7^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^N8^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^N9^STMW:icon:1O3m2jFgCgUU ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3iUdh_yYwm ^SEnabled^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SMain~`Rotation~`out~`of~`combustion ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ctEFGsqIQ ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N4^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N5^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^t^N21^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O3=BFnU1lmv ^SScale^F8544387537567740 ^f-52^SRole ^N1^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-6603599251055502 ^f-46^Sx ^F-7665275515350489^f-51 ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N62^b ^N64^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3r_4mbO__3 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ie=HYySFx ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3hucrjsRik ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O302Ac6_nOY ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3iMz8DTVhH ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O33858C_yz= ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O38pYIBTDU1 ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3m2jFgCgUU ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O36YxqKOBTu ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O3ctEFGsqIQ ^t^Sn^N10 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O3r1uhcR_IC ^SCustomTex^S133 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N4^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^t^N22^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N23^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^t^t^N82008^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SFire~`Mage~`3.0 ^^
```

----------


## Nwonknu7

Hey buddy, if i want to test your mage rotation...
I mean, the code you gave us is the Chimpeon one, but how should i use WeakAuras with your Fire Rotation?
I'm a little bit confused.

Also i don't know why my Retribution rotation is not working... I set up Hakili (is working correctly)
after that i set up the groups, did the color detection thing.. but sometimes it is casting other random stuff i don't know why. :/

----------


## stonezoro

Can anyone share a enhancement chimpion setup? I have setup one but I don't feel it's pulling the max dps possible, cheers.

----------


## Vinshom

> I'm gonna try this out it seems to be good. Sadly i don't think there's a way to use it as a healer right?





> Hey buddy, if i want to test your mage rotation...
> I mean, the code you gave us is the Chimpeon one, but how should i use WeakAuras with your Fire Rotation?
> I'm a little bit confused.
> 
> Also i don't know why my Retribution rotation is not working... I set up Hakili (is working correctly)
> after that i set up the groups, did the color detection thing.. but sometimes it is casting other random stuff i don't know why. :/


This mage profile is for tellmewhen you can set up chimp and make it click when it sees the icons in the middle of the screen pop, make sure you see the time I have updated that code I just updated it again.

This is my chimp code



```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==
```

----------


## warble00

> Would this be any use to WW Monk? Seems their mastery passive makes this hard to use.


Here is another rotation to look at.
Windwalker Monk TMW Rotation Profile - 7.0.3 - LEGION w/Download - YouTube

----------


## Assertive

> I advice you to read the back posts I have posted video of monk and its settings, even though I have not worked on it alot but its working like a charm here is my new settings for my ww monk still need more work. 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8936918020521999 ^f-48^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-6755220082448813^f-53 ^t^SScale^N3.9999794960022 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCustomTex^S181573 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SGroup~`Anchor ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ngz9jvjd3WZ ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N243.5 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^t^SRows^N10 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S113656 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S113656 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^S113656 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205320 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S205320 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S133948 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SCustomTex^S205320 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22105 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S152175 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACTIVE ^SName^S152175 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SCustomTex^S152175 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S107428 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S107428 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S113656 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SCustomTex^S107428 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19819 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S116847 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S116847 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SCustomTex^S116847 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SENERGY_ABS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N100 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ns7NTENMaCN ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^SCustomTex^S100780 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20185 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S115098 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SName^S152173 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^SCustomTex^S115098 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SUnConditionDur^N1.5 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ns7Qge0rGLp ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N9 ^t^SConditionDur^N1.5 ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S116768 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S100784 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S152173 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SCustomTex^S101546 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ns7NTENMaCN ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S100780 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S100780 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SMain~`Rotation ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbQBcOcz3Wr ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5357963644521235 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^F-8834330351169270^f-46 ^t^SScale^N3.0666675567627 ^SRows^N6 ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^SSPELL_DAMAGE^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^S100780 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NbPcsoCczGZ ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^N2^T ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^SSPELL_DAMAGE^B ^t^SType^Scleu ^SCLEUDur^N1 ^SName^S100784 ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0.5 ^SName^S196741 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ns7Vb5cS3VM ^SConditionDurEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S117952 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N2^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S101545 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S113656 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S123986 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N5^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S115098 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N6^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S107428 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N7^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S101546 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N8^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S205320 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N9^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S115080 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N10^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^S152175 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N10 ^t^SConditionDur^N0.05 ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SOnlyIfCounting^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ns7NTENMaCN ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOUNTER ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^Stpused ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ns7Qge0rGLp ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOUNTER ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^Sbokused ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^STexts^T ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCOMBAT ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SLevel^N1 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N3^T ^SType^SMOUNTED ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SName^S196741 ^SAndOr^SOR ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Stpused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^N2^T ^SType^SCounter ^SCounter^Sbokused ^SCounterAmt^N0 ^SCounterOperation^S= ^SEvent^SOnShow ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SHidden~`Spell~`Tracking ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbQayIwSo68 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7443171406548607 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N13.095312513583^t ^SScale^N0.84 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N6 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N6 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N6 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SAscension~`Chi ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^SAscension ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N5^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbQiT7B=BCn ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7460067807891071 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N15.475927747958^t ^SScale^N0.84 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N268^b ^N270^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N2 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N3 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SACTVTNGLOW ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N4 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N2^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SAnimation^SICONALPHAFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N3^T ^SType^SAnimations ^SDuration^N0.4 ^SPeriod^N0.2 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnCondition ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N5 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SCustomTex^S163271 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SName^SChi~`-~`No~`Ascension ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sicon^T ^SSpacingX^N8 ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SAscension ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N6^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbR1C1MzhTB ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N73.1 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^F-4587207927843128 ^f-66^t ^SScale^N1.6833 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N5 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S196741 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22103 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SOnlyMine^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SDurationMin^N5 ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115288 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22099 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^N100^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^S123904 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22091 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S196607 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115080 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SCooldowns ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbRSEPKQR2a ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6666103494931158 ^f-45^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^F-8557103362312495^f-50 ^t^SScale^N0.8336 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N268^b ^N270^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Svalue ^STimerBar_EnableColors^B ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S[Value] ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^STimerBar_CompleteColor^Sfffff300 ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SEnergy~`bar ^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^SSizeX^F5653085883990023 ^f-44^t ^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SView^Sbar ^t^N8^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgyebLCrToK ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8964976011519589 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^F8527359708866494^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7626102591717367 ^f-52^SRows ^N2^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S152173 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S21191 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S137639 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S21191 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SEWF~`CD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N9^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgyguR4G3mn ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N58 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^N30 ^t^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N2 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115098 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20185 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S123986 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19823 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S15~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ngyn4HuQn82 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8168987594656810 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N-30^t ^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N2 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^S122280 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19771 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S115396 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^S122280 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19992 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^S121817 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S30~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N11^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgyosmRmcA4 ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N58 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^N-60 ^t^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N2 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S123904 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20184 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^S116847 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S19819 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SOnlyMine^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^S90~`Talents ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N12^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgzmXNEJ1j0 ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N107.99988460501 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^F4506470130763592 ^f-53^t ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scast ^SName^S113656 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^SShowTimerText^B ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S7f002eff ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S113656 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^SNone ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SFoF~`Cast ^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1Ngzq2ORRs5M ^SStrata^SLOW ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-6333212745793543 ^f-48^Sx ^F-9007061815787543^f-52 ^t^SRows^N3 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S113656 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm1b8XV ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^t^Sn^N10 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SDurationMax^N5 ^t^N2^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S107428 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm75FUI ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm1b8XV ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SDurationMax^N5 ^t^N3^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S115098 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SDurationMaxEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzmmJTtEUa ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzktE1NS4X ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm75FUI ^t^N12^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1Ngyosm1b8XV ^t^Sn^N12 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^SDurationMax^N5 ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SCooldown~`Prediction ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^N14^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgycvOQM30j ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F7885053310814471 ^f-46^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Sx ^N-60.5^t ^SScale^F7626102591717367 ^f-52^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S205320 ^SShowTimerText^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S133948 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O2epYUH3MaP ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^N102^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SArtifact ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N15^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgycEhkZqUj ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F-7566226150245347 ^f-48^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-7060142264140572^f-67 ^t^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N5 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S121093 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDraenei^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20589 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SGnome^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S58984 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SNightElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20594 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SDwarf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S59752 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SHuman^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SName^SAlliance~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N16^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbRMZF4s=Np ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N-2.3 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^Sx^F8965395104504680 ^f-65^t ^SScale^N1.6833 ^SRows^N6 ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S33697 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SOrc^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S7744 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20549 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STauren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S26297 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S129597 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S107079 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N17^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgukaIst5rS ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^N108.5 ^SrelativeTo^STMW:group:1NgybOxDHm9U ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^N264^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S403 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O2epYUH3MaP ^SClockGCD^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SGCD ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S26000000 ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnShow ^SInfinite^B ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SGCD ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N18^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N19^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N20^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N21^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N20^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N22^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N23^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N17 ^SVersion^N82008 ^t^N82008^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SWW~`MONK~`1.0 ^^
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you also post your chimp code to go with the WW TMW?  :Big Grin:  Im struggling setting everything up in Chimpeon.

----------


## Vinshom

> Could you also post your chimp code to go with the WW TMW?  Im struggling setting everything up in Chimpeon.


Best way to set up chimp with tellmewhen is to create a copy group and paste it on top of the current one, i will make a video about how to do that soon... here is my code



```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=
```

----------


## Assertive

> Best way to set up chimp with tellmewhen is to create a copy group and paste it on top of the current one, i will make a video about how to do that soon... here is my code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> NAIxATEBMAEwBjAGMAZGBnswMzU5MERBRC0xM0ZDLTQ5QzMtOTRFNy04MjhEODAzODI4Mzh9B3tB
> NTEyNjBGMy0yNTM3LTQwM0ItOTg3Ni0wNzY4NEE1NjZFQkF9B3tENkNCRUFDNy1FM0IyLTRDQUUt
> QUU4RC1CRDE2MkMxNkY4MjB9B3sxMkRDOEVEMi0xRTk1LTRDNEMtQjY5OS0wRUE4OUFFNjRCREJ9
> B3tERjA5QzEzNy01QjNGLTQ3QkEtQTk0MS1EM0MwQ0ZCQkIzN0J9B3s2NjFGRTlDMC1EQUM4LTRB
> ...


Thanks a lot! Looking forward to the video.

----------


## Vinshom

> Thanks a lot! Looking forward to the video.


Here is video on how to setup chimp



```
https://youtu.be/5eQsVLRpD-o
```

Here is a video on how you can easily setup the colors for Chimp using tellmewhen addon.


```
https://youtu.be/yzqydjiA3ZQ
```

----------


## Assertive

> Here is video on how to setup chimp
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> https://youtu.be/5eQsVLRpD-o
> ```
> 
> Here is a video on how you can easily setup the colors for Chimp using tellmewhen addon.
> ...


Thanks a lot! Very helpful in configuring it all.

----------


## Vinshom

> Thanks a lot! Very helpful in configuring it all.


You are welcome, I am currently building the most overpower WW MONK rotation for pvp this time :Smile:

----------


## Assertive

Another use for this is using weakauras to display a colour when you are stunned so Chimpeon can instantly Honorable Medallion it. I haven't tested it yet but I've set up this (not my aura)


```
dCeLyaGiP6sIKkFsKKrrQ4uesZcL6wsuAxOsnmujhtqzzsHEgsOPHk01ej2gPQ8nsv14KOQZHcP1jsk3tshuISqKipuKYejv6IKQSrurFKqyKsu5KOqTsu0lfjvntKOUjke7uGFIe0qLcokHi1srbpLuMQeCvrQ2kkjFfLu7fr)vqgmCykTybvpgjnzrCzQ2mH6ZsOrlfDAKA1eIKxJey2uCBu1Ur43cnCcwojpxutNORlL2UefFNqeJhvW5rjwpHO2VAYWilqQXtQLqQLqwGuJABwg5l4CqsQjULGQKosOJOZCmgdLlBvedwxkKU6XQsmmtNizMZCMZCMZCMZCMKAHhvjUkTOjQilqgegjN6xF6JJmkhzugnfoYff5ihz0Wifx2uOizqJKCQp9x(WkpJgwJCrXu0hJQVYxEsXLnfosgqrso5ykngwJ6JRYZvJuu)mQ(z0gjfx2u0hzahjdcJusQjJsRPbLtLothjidOiPM05GuJwKDYGWsHuZsqZBL0rcYcKAzPvjjlqQjzrWj1euE2LKAckp7ssTSHoXv0fBkjLKA8wAcYcKAckp7ssnRrOPTHwt2jLKAIPjOZnjlqQjzrWj1euE2LKAckp7ssTSHoXnUyjPKusQjv0fl6kYcKAsweCsnQTzzKNuJABwg5d1KoXj1O2MLrEsnQTzzKpKKfbNuZlJtij18Y4eYmPwAuiJqPsfcrzkueH0Jv6fuiu6bCYykxqpg0txsnQTzzKx3wLvshji1e3sqvshj0r0zogJHjs1AgHypcXEeI9ie7ri2JKwLvshjypCoiqRSs6irbAEFuhPtql11dVvSyD6cgllUQpypyDPqbSQedIoZXymmrQwZGdJ6GRzogJbT4bRlfkGvLyyuRJEFiB6eZCmgJXymuUSvrm4I9Gl2dXTeuL0rcDeDOCzRIyWf7bxdNizMJXy4MSpgJXmhJXymgdomQdNdc0kRKosuGM3hLDicxwGM31r0rzhCXnxCf2mhJXymgdwxkKU6XQsmmQdQoTrhoi6mhJXymgdLlBvedoWEK0QSs6ib7H4wcQs6iHoIomrQwZie7ri2JqShHypcXEK0QSs6ib7HZbbALvshjkqZ7J6iDcAPUE4TIfRtxWyzXv9b7bRlfkGvLyq0Hjs1AgSmQdUg0IhSUuOawvIHrTo69HSPtmuUSvrm4I9GRHBY(GLrD4CqGwzL0rIc08(OSdr4Yc08UoIok7GlU5IRWgSUuiD1JvLyyuhuDAJoSi6q5YwfXGf2JKwLvshjgorYWjsM5ymgorYmDIesnQTzzKpWY7KAIBjOkPJe6i6mhJXq5YwfXG1LcfWQsmmgJXmDIesnQTzzKNutClbvjDKqhVmoHK9qsZ7zPLxG9G3ZzBrN9OjDINMnlDf7ro2QO6IiDgRl7ro2QO6bwEN9ihBvuDon2Iz2JCSvr1zWsNWPXwmZEK4zPisNX6YEK4zzGL3zps8SKtJTyM9iXZsgS0jCASfZShCZn3IoZXymOfp0H3ZzBrFuRJUwd6rzkhQu6mukuPgAGYmwpD7JOAW75STOpQ1rxRb9OmLdvkDgkfIb94Kb90kxx0HLizK4zzGL3h16iDcAzGL31PlySS4QUOdztNyMJXymgJHjs1Agzb3yyCc7rwWnMalVZEeI9W2QSfyrWh1b3CZ9mhJXymgdAXdBRYwGfbFuRJUU6rP05KZ(q20jgJXymgJXymM5ymgJXymgJbT4rwWnMalVpQ1rVuIL3siPL(qekNWM49runYcUXey59rTo6uYMmyelbHR6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD0PKLGo3SpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rNs0fh6AtsyPpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rNsgAIK(iQgzb3ycS8(OwhDkzIXKbNUv1hr1il4gtGL3h16OtjLBLnhrXdoPvEFevJSGBmbwEFuRJEAXWTg5GtLT4Gsr(W7JOAKfCJjWY7JAD0tJfQMiH3hr1il4gtGL3h16ORRBLnhPfPn9runYcUXey59rTo66sNJkANqstuCWq0Q6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD01nYttyL(GrOjs6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD01vzlgjsvEqjLBLn7JOAKfCJjWY7JAD050TQ(iQgzb3ycS8(OwhDoDZGXQiXGsr(W7JOAKfCJjWY7JAD05u5UittuCuqzf6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD05ufZsrkRiPpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rxeX2IEFevJSGBmbwEFuRJE5Co0hr1il4gtGL3h16Oxo6WDfHv69runYcUXey59rTo6LlAyzW6Okj1gP10ML0zVpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rVCrrIzefpk4kvu1hr1il4gtGL3h16OxUwIIUIMO4iTOjPpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rNXesAE6eRKMO4qRzSv2hr1il4gtGL3h16OZiEM3v0IS3hr1il4gtGL3h16OZirL0AgPfPn9runYcUXey59rTo6nyvwdlz6CFevJSGBmbwEFuRJEdrdl8rLqZ(iQgzb3ycS8(Owh9gYSqTjn1r5Ikvu1hr1il4gtGL3h16O3qMfQnPPo0OQClFFevJSGBmbwEFuRJEdzwO2KM6OGRurvFevJSGBmbwEFuRJUiDRLcOjkoAWA47JOAKfCJjWY7JAD0zWPsbgpNhP10Qk69runYcUXey59rTo6m4coH0sq17JOAKfCJjWY7JAD01Sc9runYcUXey59rTo6AuTkFqj3ML9runYcUXey59rTo6AuTsPRgAnJY(iQgzb3ycS8(OwhDnpPLQKos0hr1il4gtGL3h16OR10sLcmEFevJSGBmbwEFuRJUwtlvkW4J0jsCBsFevJSGBmbwEFuRJUgnXWsKmAOLGo3K3jK9runYcUXey59rTo6Ag3f6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD014JuGpOuKp8(iQgzb3ycS8(Owh9cTkIHELH20hr1il4gtGL3h16OZAwkJRigAsAII9runYcUXW4KrTocJRu4yJHnKnDIzogJXymgJXymgJbRlfkGvLyyuhzb3ycS8(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(iQgzPuyuRJEAwcIOCyLslvkyevdQ2SCKfCJjZDFevJSukmQ1rpTMwfVNWDFevJSukmQ1rpTiH42SNWDFevJSukmQ1rxx6Cur7espH7(iQgzPuyuRJoNUv5jC3hr1ilLcJAD0504onrXbnXqSBvC3hr1ilLcJAD0504onrXbnXq6kvuXDFevJSukmQ1rVCrLIwmTNWDFevJSukmQ1rNXeuTcwQ0sR0t4UpIQrwkfg16OZycjnpDIv6jC3hr1ilLcJAD0zmrzAneUYgUXzp***oAjSHB8HmoSuLC3hYMoXmhJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgdwxkuaRkXWOosM5ymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXyOCzRIyivT(mhJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXWjsM5ymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJHtKmZXymgJXymgJXymgJXWnzFMJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgHRClfmZXymgJXymgJXymgJXWjsM5ymgJXymgJXymgorYmhJXymgJXymCIKzogJXymgorYmhJXWjsMPtKqQrTnlJ8mMAKGutClbvjDKqhrN5ymgMivRzeI9ie7bn1iXOosNGwQRhERyX60fmwwCvFWEW6sHcyvjgeDMJXyOCzRIyqtnsmtNiHuJAtNkfqQ5LXjKKssTWTQ0IMOISazqyKCQVgdtF6NIuuFCrXg1FJnggfjfx2usHmOrsolFkLNIuKIHXvkCmLW0F5lV(ifx2uOizafj5mLgBu)6Nl9xEUAu)PeM(OykKIlBkPqkj1euXIkpNBq5uPZ0rcYaUi1AjKk6IfDfzbsnQTzzKNutClbvjDKqhVmoHK9qsZ7zPLxG9G3ZzBrN9OjDINMnlDf7ro2QO6IiDgRl7ro2QO6bwEN9ihBvuDon2Iz2JCSvr1zWsNWPXwmZEK4zPisNX6YEK4zzGL3zps8SKtJTyM9iXZsgS0jCASfZShCZn3IoZXymOfp0H3ZzBrFuRJUwd6rzkhQu6muked6XiuiR0t3(iQg8EoBl6JAD01Aqpkt5qLsNHsHOeduyQxVG(iQg8EoBl6JAD01Aqpkt5qLsNHsHOeduyQxVGqAnOhLPCx0XWsKms8SmWY7JADKobTmWY760fmwwCvx0HSPtmZXymgJXWePAnJqShzb3ycS8(Oo4MBUN5ymgJXyqlEKfCJjWY7JADW6sHcyvjggYMoXmhJXymgJXymyDPqbSQedJ6O3N5ymgJXymgJHYLTkIHu16ZCmgJXymCIKzogJHtKmtNiHusQzPkPJezYcKAzPvjjlqQLedrTnlJ8KHtkjLKAMOnHSaPMkACYcKA8TgjnzbsjPKuRn7Hi8Y4kYWjLKAj0zbJLLcohKu2flj1slTuBK6ii1cpQsCfjLi1cpQsCLEjfDsnkzOfzr2Qsg6sBnXIdrenjKAkViDKOalcoPMTvzd3Qi1YslvkitgoPMKM3vA0IStgeghj1sOZcgllfCoizGUytjPwQJkPgDcPwAPrQjsOtKnjdAmLui1yHcflo7sYakMcxKAeT8fu0fl6QmzqyKAnD6InLKbnYrsjPwMuRrU5IuRmKbHXXW4Iussc
```

WeakAura to show whenever I am stunned, and mapped Chimpeon to cast honorable medallion when this aura appears.

----------


## Vinshom

> Another use for this is using weakauras to display a colour when you are stunned so Chimpeon can instantly Honorable Medallion it. I haven't tested it yet but I've set up this (not my aura)
> 
> 
> ```
> dCeLyaGiP6sIKkFsKKrrQ4uesZcL6wsuAxOsnmujhtqzzsHEgsOPHk01ej2gPQ8nsv14KOQZHcP1jsk3tshuISqKipuKYejv6IKQSrurFKqyKsu5KOqTsu0lfjvntKOUjke7uGFIe0qLcokHi1srbpLuMQeCvrQ2kkjFfLu7fr)vqgmCykTybvpgjnzrCzQ2mH6ZsOrlfDAKA1eIKxJey2uCBu1Ur43cnCcwojpxutNORlL2UefFNqeJhvW5rjwpHO2VAYWilqQXtQLqQLqwGuJABwg5l4CqsQjULGQKosOJOZCmgdLlBvedwxkKU6XQsmmtNizMZCMZCMZCMZCMKAHhvjUkTOjQilqgegjN6xF6JJmkhzugnfoYff5ihz0Wifx2uOizqJKCQp9x(WkpJgwJCrXu0hJQVYxEsXLnfosgqrso5ykngwJ6JRYZvJuu)mQ(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(GLrD4CqGwzL0rIc08(OSdr4Yc08UoIok7GlU5IRWgSUuiD1JvLyyuhuDAJoSi6q5YwfXGf2JKwLvshjgorYWjsM5ymgorYmDIesnQTzzKpWY7KAIBjOkPJe6i6mhJXq5YwfXG1LcfWQsmmgJXmDIesnQTzzKNutClbvjDKqhVmoHK9qsZ7zPLxG9G3ZzBrN9OjDINMnlDf7ro2QO6IiDgRl7ro2QO6bwEN9ihBvuDon2Iz2JCSvr1zWsNWPXwmZEK4zPisNX6YEK4zzGL3zps8SKtJTyM9iXZsgS0jCASfZShCZn3IoZXymOfp0H3ZzBrFuRJUwd6rzkhQu6mukuPgAGYmwpD7JOAW75STOpQ1rxRb9OmLdvkDgkfIb94Kb90kxx0HLizK4zzGL3h16iDcAzGL31PlySS4QUOdztNyMJXymgJHjs1Agzb3yyCc7rwWnMalVZEeI9W2QSfyrWh1b3CZ9mhJXymgdAXdBRYwGfbFuRJUU6rP05KZ(q20jgJXymgJXymM5ymgJXymgJbT4rwWnMalVpQ1rVuIL3siPL(qekNWM49runYcUXey59rTo6uYMmyelbHR6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD0PKLGo3SpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rNs0fh6AtsyPpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rNsgAIK(iQgzb3ycS8(OwhDkzIXKbNUv1hr1il4gtGL3h16OtjLBLnhrXdoPvEFevJSGBmbwEFuRJEAXWTg5GtLT4Gsr(W7JOAKfCJjWY7JAD0tJfQMiH3hr1il4gtGL3h16ORRBLnhPfPn9runYcUXey59rTo66sNJkANqstuCWq0Q6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD01nYttyL(GrOjs6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD01vzlgjsvEqjLBLn7JOAKfCJjWY7JAD050TQ(iQgzb3ycS8(OwhDoDZGXQiXGsr(W7JOAKfCJjWY7JAD05u5UittuCuqzf6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD05ufZsrkRiPpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rxeX2IEFevJSGBmbwEFuRJE5Co0hr1il4gtGL3h16Oxo6WDfHv69runYcUXey59rTo6LlAyzW6Okj1gP10ML0zVpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rVCrrIzefpk4kvu1hr1il4gtGL3h16OxUwIIUIMO4iTOjPpIQrwWnMalVpQ1rNXesAE6eRKMO4qRzSv2hr1il4gtGL3h16OZiEM3v0IS3hr1il4gtGL3h16OZirL0AgPfPn9runYcUXey59rTo6nyvwdlz6CFevJSGBmbwEFuRJEdrdl8rLqZ(iQgzb3ycS8(Owh9gYSqTjn1r5Ikvu1hr1il4gtGL3h16O3qMfQnPPo0OQClFFevJSGBmbwEFuRJEdzwO2KM6OGRurvFevJSGBmbwEFuRJUiDRLcOjkoAWA47JOAKfCJjWY7JAD0zWPsbgpNhP10Qk69runYcUXey59rTo6m4coH0sq17JOAKfCJjWY7JAD01Sc9runYcUXey59rTo6AuTkFqj3ML9runYcUXey59rTo6AuTsPRgAnJY(iQgzb3ycS8(OwhDnpPLQKos0hr1il4gtGL3h16OR10sLcmEFevJSGBmbwEFuRJUwtlvkW4J0jsCBsFevJSGBmbwEFuRJUgnXWsKmAOLGo3K3jK9runYcUXey59rTo6Ag3f6JOAKfCJjWY7JAD014JuGpOuKp8(iQgzb3ycS8(Owh9cTkIHELH20hr1il4gtGL3h16OZAwkJRigAsAII9runYcUXW4KrTocJRu4yJHnKnDIzogJXymgJXymgJbRlfkGvLyyuhzb3ycS8(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(iQgzPuyuRJEAwcIOCyLslvkyevdQ2SCKfCJjZDFevJSukmQ1rpTMwfVNWDFevJSukmQ1rpTiH42SNWDFevJSukmQ1rxx6Cur7espH7(iQgzPuyuRJoNUv5jC3hr1ilLcJAD0504onrXbnXqSBvC3hr1ilLcJAD0504onrXbnXq6kvuXDFevJSukmQ1rVCrLIwmTNWDFevJSukmQ1rNXeuTcwQ0sR0t4UpIQrwkfg16OZycjnpDIv6jC3hr1ilLcJAD0zmrzAneUYgUXzp***oAjSHB8HmoSuLC3hYMoXmhJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgdwxkuaRkXWOosM5ymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXyOCzRIyivT(mhJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJXWjsM5ymgJXymgJXymgJXymgJHtKmZXymgJXymgJXymgJXWnzFMJXymgJXymgJXymgJXymgHRClfmZXymgJXymgJXymgJXWjsM5ymgJXymgJXymgorYmhJXymgJXymCIKzogJXymgorYmhJXWjsMPtKqQrTnlJ8mMAKGutClbvjDKqhrN5ymgMivRzeI9ie7bn1iXOosNGwQRhERyX60fmwwCvFWEW6sHcyvjgeDMJXyOCzRIyqtnsmtNiHuJAtNkfqQ5LXjKKssTWTQ0IMOISazqyKCQVgdtF6NIuuFCrXg1FJnggfjfx2usHmOrsolFkLNIuKIHXvkCmLW0F5lV(ifx2uOizafj5mLgBu)6Nl9xEUAu)PeM(OykKIlBkPqkj1euXIkpNBq5uPZ0rcYaUi1AjKk6IfDfzbsnQTzzKNutClbvjDKqhVmoHK9qsZ7zPLxG9G3ZzBrN9OjDINMnlDf7ro2QO6IiDgRl7ro2QO6bwEN9ihBvuDon2Iz2JCSvr1zWsNWPXwmZEK4zPisNX6YEK4zzGL3zps8SKtJTyM9iXZsgS0jCASfZShCZn3IoZXymOfp0H3ZzBrFuRJUwd6rzkhQu6muked6XiuiR0t3(iQg8EoBl6JAD01Aqpkt5qLsNHsHOeduyQxVG(iQg8EoBl6JAD01Aqpkt5qLsNHsHOeduyQxVGqAnOhLPCx0XWsKms8SmWY7JADKobTmWY760fmwwCvx0HSPtmZXymgJXWePAnJqShzb3ycS8(Oo4MBUN5ymgJXyqlEKfCJjWY7JADW6sHcyvjggYMoXmhJXymgJXymyDPqbSQedJ6O3N5ymgJXymgJHYLTkIHu16ZCmgJXymCIKzogJHtKmtNiHusQzPkPJezYcKAzPvjjlqQLedrTnlJ8KHtkjLKAMOnHSaPMkACYcKA8TgjnzbsjPKuRn7Hi8Y4kYWjLKAj0zbJLLcohKu2flj1slTuBK6ii1cpQsCfjLi1cpQsCLEjfDsnkzOfzr2Qsg6sBnXIdrenjKAkViDKOalcoPMTvzd3Qi1YslvkitgoPMKM3vA0IStgeghj1sOZcgllfCoizGUytjPwQJkPgDcPwAPrQjsOtKnjdAmLui1yHcflo7sYakMcxKAeT8fu0fl6QmzqyKAnD6InLKbnYrsjPwMuRrU5IuRmKbHXXW4Iussc
> ```
> 
> WeakAura to show whenever I am stunned, and mapped Chimpeon to cast honorable medallion when this aura appears.


TMW can also do it  :Stick Out Tongue:  



```
^1^T^SLoseControlTypes^T ^SSTUN^B ^t^SType^Slosecontrol ^SName^SGladiator's~`Medallion ^SCustomTex^S208683 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N82008^S~`~| ^Sicon^^
```

----------


## noj123

Has anyone got a good profile for rogues? Either weak auras or tell me when. I'm assassination and currently using TMW, wondering if theres a better choice out there

----------


## Assertive

Not sure how effective it will be for you, but on my level 102 Rogue I use Hedd and map chimpeon to cast whatever that addon tells it to. This way you can also customize the rotation in game at ease.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Has anyone got a good profile for rogues? Either weak auras or tell me when. I'm assassination and currently using TMW, wondering if theres a better choice out there


Here you go... Rogue TMW Rotation Profile ALL SPECS - 7.0.3 - LEGION w/Download - YouTube

The link to the profile is in the video's description.

----------


## noj123

That's currently the rotation that I am using. I don't really know how to customise TMW, just wondered if there was another build that spams Fan of Knives etc for AoE as that TMW is catered to single target afaik

----------


## madturk

> That's currently the rotation that I am using. I don't really know how to customise TMW, just wondered if there was another build that spams Fan of Knives etc for AoE as that TMW is catered to single target afaik


Just key bind fan of knifes and spam it when needed. thats what i do. works well.

----------


## Parlour

This is a stupid question, but does this work in full screen? Or does wow have to be windowed like in the video?

Also, what kind of dps can I expect from this? Is it suitable for mythic raiding? Or is it more for farming/levelling? I understand it will be based off whatever add on I'm using, but I just want to get an idea of the general purpose of this program.

----------


## Chrisant

i spent at least 4 hours yesterday, configuring and creating this profile for my Arms. Im a Soapbox user and after 3 bans im looking for something different. We need a really good wa or tmw profile to make it worth, and after a lot of testing im at least 90 - 100k behind soap rotation... The program is fantastic, but we need real developers doing wa or tmw profiles for this to work on a competitive way... For now, i will use it for wq and heroics dungeons only...

----------


## madturk

> i spent at least 4 hours yesterday, configuring and creating this profile for my Arms. Im a Soapbox user and after 3 bans im looking for something different. We need a really good wa or tmw profile to make it worth, and after a lot of testing im at least 90 - 100k behind soap rotation... The program is fantastic, but we need real developers doing wa or tmw profiles for this to work on a competitive way... For now, i will use it for wq and heroics dungeons only...


try some of the dps addons ,like hedd or hekili. I am doing good with these addons on some classes then tmw/wa

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> This is a stupid question, but does this work in full screen? Or does wow have to be windowed like in the video?
> 
> Also, what kind of dps can I expect from this? Is it suitable for mythic raiding? Or is it more for farming/levelling? I understand it will be based off whatever add on I'm using, but I just want to get an idea of the general purpose of this program.


Yes it works with fullscreen mode (last time I checked anyway).

Like other users have hinted the performance of Chimpeon will depend on the rotation addon and profile you use (and whether you configure Chimpein correctly ofc). I find my DPS to be very good using the Warrior TMW profile in the collection linked in my post - but then I'm not a mythic raider so good to me might mean bad for a pro player. Best thing is to give it a go. Have fun.

----------


## Vinshom

Ladies and gentelmen I have finally finished my WW pvp profile for tmw



```
^1^T^SGroups^T ^N1^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6406962331293904 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O4JdiDOs5Sf^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-8922989970360473^f-54 ^t^SScale^F5522264401379340 ^f-52^SRows ^N10^SLocked ^B^SGUID ^STMW:group:1O4SoZnTcJuc^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SSerenity ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SLeg~`Sweep ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnP89LA ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SLeg~`Sweep ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SSerenity ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SSerenity ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^t^N2^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPQCHd ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SStrike~`of~`the~`Windlord ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPQCHd ^t^N3^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SSerenity ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPX5bq ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPQCHd ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPX5bq ^t^N4^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SSerenity ^t^N5^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SRising~`Sun~`Kick ^t^N6^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SFists~`of~`Fury ^t^N7^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SName^SBlackout~`Kick ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4h49jIsq45 ^SCustomTex^S100784 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S113656 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S113656 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPX5bq ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4h49jIsq45 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SSerenity ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4fmK8acVnI ^SCustomTex^S113656 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRising~`Sun~`Kick ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPQCHd ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPX5bq ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4h49jIsq45 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4fmK8acVnI ^t^N6^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SSerenity ^t^N7^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPTjdw ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SType^Sbuff ^SName^SBlood~`Fury ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SSerenity ^t^N4^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SBlood~`Fury ^t^N5^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SChecked^B ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S> ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPkkqt ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SBurst~`Abilities ^t^N2^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4JdiDOs5Sf ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6403546593361922 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4573955486646268^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SBurst~`Button ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPMJSq ^N2^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPkkqt ^N3^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPQCHd ^N4^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPX5bq ^N5^STMW:icon:1O4fmK8acVnI ^N6^STMW:icon:1O4SoZnPTjdw ^N7^STMW:icon:1O4h49jIsq45 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4MZdU7hW=W ^SCheckNext^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N3^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4JeE3CkGMX ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6262773134655490 ^f-47^Sx ^F8655368418754564^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SEnabled^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SAOE~`Button ^t^N4^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4JfdA4Bh_W ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5004615720560218 ^f-44^Sx ^F-5336714465408474^f-43 ^t^SScale^F8707044391518207 ^f-53^SColumns ^N19^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SFists~`of~`Fury ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4ILgFEpljH ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SStrike~`of~`the~`Windlord ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4ILgFKWPkI ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SName^SWhirling~`Dragon~`Punch ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4ILgFQoKkv ^SCustomTex^Swhirling~`Dragon~`Punch ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SSerenity ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4ILgFYIubZ ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^STiger~`Palm ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4ILgFe3Mlh ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRising~`Sun~`Kick ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4Jf=hex5UK ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SChi~`Wave ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4Jf=hiaWRn ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4Jf=hmBkZa ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SLeg~`Sweep ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4JtxvT=_fW ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SBlood~`Fury ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4KtatwYjDD ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4Lox7xozfq ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N12^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^SRushing~`Jade~`Wind ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4MZdVPaxbq ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N13^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SEnabled^B ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4jbdec7uWS ^SCustomTex^S137639 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SAbilities~`for~`setup ^t^N5^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6479853133588569 ^f-47^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O4J=m5xdn7T^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^Sx ^F-7523130445453468^f-52 ^t^SScale^F5673287799537660 ^f-52^SRows ^N12^SGUID ^STMW:group:1Ngz9jvjd3WZ^SLocked ^B^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S113656 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S113656 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N3 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N4 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^SCustomTex^S113656 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S205320 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S205320 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SITEMEQUIPPED ^SName^S133948 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^SCustomTex^S205320 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22105 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S152175 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SREACTIVE ^SName^S152175 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^Sn^N5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^SCustomTex^S152175 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S107428 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SMANAUSABLE ^SName^S107428 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S113656 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N7^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N7 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^SCustomTex^S107428 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SENERGY_ABS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N50 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N7^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N8^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STiger~`Palm ^t^N9^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick! ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N10^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N12^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N13^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N14^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N15^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N16^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N17^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S>= ^SAndOr^SOR ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^SLevel^N3 ^t^N18^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SName^SRising~`Sun~`Kick ^t^N19^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick ^t^N20^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N21^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N22^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N23^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N24^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N25^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SOM1B0KaO ^t^Sn^N25 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^SCustomTex^S100780 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S20185 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^S115098 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N8^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N8 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^SCustomTex^S115098 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N7^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N7^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S> ^t^N8^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N9^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SName^STiger~`Palm ^t^N10^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SOperator^S> ^SAndOr^SOR ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick! ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N12^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N13^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N14^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N15^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N16^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N17^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N18^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N6.5 ^SName^SRising~`Sun~`Kick ^SPrtsBefore^N1 ^t^N19^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N3 ^t^N20^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N21^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N22^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N23^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N24^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N25^T ^SType^SICON ^SPrtsAfter^N1 ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^Sn^N25 ^t^SUnConditionDur^N1.5 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4SOM1B0KaO ^SConditionDur^N1.5 ^SCustomTex^S100784 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N8^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N6 ^SName^SFists~`of~`Fury ^t^N2^T ^SType^SBUFFSTACKS ^SName^SStorm,~`Earth,~`and~`Fire ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCHARGES ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^SStorm,~`Earth,~`and~`Fire ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4gCdkHMSlb ^SCustomTex^S137639 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N9^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SSourceUnit^Splayer ^SCLEUDur^N0 ^SName^S116768 ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S< ^SLevel^N4 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SENERGY_ABS ^SOperator^S>= ^SLevel^N50 ^t^N3^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STiger~`Palm ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SOM1B0KaO ^t^N11^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4gCdkHMSlb ^t^N12^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SOperator^S~|= ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N12 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4_4MbnlO1N ^SCustomTex^S100780 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^t^N10^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCHI ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N5 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SLASTCAST ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SBlackout~`Kick ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N7^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^t^N8^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^t^N9^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4SOM1B0KaO ^t^N10^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1O4gCdkHMSlb ^t^N11^T ^SType^SDEBUFFSTACKS ^SUnit^Starget ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N11 ^t^SUnConditionDur^N1.5 ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4_4MbvcXv5 ^SConditionDur^N1.5 ^SCustomTex^S100784 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SFakeHidden^B ^SEnabled^B ^t^N11^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SHEALTH ^SOperator^S<= ^SLevel^N95 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^SControl~`the~`Mists ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O5K1Eq5QC=t ^SCustomTex^S233766 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^SAlpha^N0 ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N1 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N17^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N18^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N19^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SHea ^t^N6^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8440152428636560 ^f-44^SrelativeTo ^STMW:group:1O4JeE3CkGMX^Spoint ^STOP^SrelativePoint ^STOP^Sx ^F-4918288512557166^f-63 ^t^SScale^F5522264401379340 ^f-52^SRows ^N16^SLocked ^B^SGUID ^STMW:group:1O4JhF3rppOr^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SBUFFDUR ^SChecked^B ^SOperator^S~|= ^SName^S152173 ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAko7dU=h ^t^N3^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^t^N4^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^t^N5^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^t^N6^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NgyguQh26G7 ^t^Sn^N6 ^t^SCustomTex^S101546 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SName^SAOE~`Abilities ^t^N7^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4J=m5xdn7T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6333162279927811 ^f-47^Sx ^F7600082069225486^f-49 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SName^SPriority~`Rotation ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Smeta ^SIcons^T ^N1^STMW:icon:1O5K1Eq5QC=t ^N2^STMW:icon:1NgyguQmd4be ^N3^STMW:icon:1NwN6NNuINTa ^N4^STMW:icon:1NgyguQrzil6 ^N5^STMW:icon:1NgyguQxIDB= ^N6^STMW:icon:1NgzAknyCOXL ^N7^STMW:icon:1NgzAko230bv ^N8^STMW:icon:1O4SOM1B0KaO ^N9^STMW:icon:1O4_4MbnlO1N ^N10^STMW:icon:1O4_4MbvcXv5 ^t^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4K5ZeN59Jy ^SEnabled^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N11^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N12^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N13^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N14^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N15^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N16^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SALIVE ^t^N3^T ^SType^SALIVE ^SUnit^Starget ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^t^N8^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6298079913312263 ^f-47^Sx ^F-4503621102206972^f-47 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgzmXNEJ1j0 ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scast ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^S113656 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S7f002eff ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S113656 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^SNone ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SFoF~`Cast ^t^N9^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6227606479306759 ^f-47^Sx ^N-32.00048828125^Spoint ^SBOTTOM^SrelativePoint ^SBOTTOM^t ^SGUID^STMW:group:1NgukaIst5rS ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^N264^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SGCD ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S403 ^SClockGCD^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SGCD ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S26000000 ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnShow ^SInfinite^B ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N10^T ^SScale^F5429240241586158 ^f-52^SRows ^N6^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5020072608710948 ^f-46^Sx ^F7101842919092794^f-47 ^t^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1NbRMZF4s=Np ^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^N2^T ^SMethod^Sid ^SOrder^N1 ^t^t^SName^SHorde~`Racials ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S33697 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SSerenity ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SBlood~`Fury ^t^N3^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^Sn^N3 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S7744 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SScourge^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N3^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S20549 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STauren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N4^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S26297 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^STroll^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N5^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S129597 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SBloodElf^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N6^T ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S107079 ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SUNITRACE ^SBitFlags^T ^SPandaren^B ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N11^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6227597889372160 ^f-47^Sx ^F7037183655411740^f-49 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4NqjjLQOEL ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scast ^SShowTimerText^B ^SName^S113656 ^SEnabled^B ^SGUID^STMW:icon:1O4NqjjL9ybb ^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S7f002eff ^SType^SAnimations ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SWCSP ^SOnConditionConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SCASTING ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^S113656 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCustomTex^SNone ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N7^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N8^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N9^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N10^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SFoF~`Cast ^t^N12^T ^SStrata^SHIGH ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F6297984887160827 ^f-47^Sx ^F7599188716027918^f-49 ^Spoint^SBOTTOM ^SrelativePoint^SBOTTOM ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4Nv4FoxDxr ^SLocked^B ^SEnabledSpecs^T ^N270^b ^N268^b ^N264^b ^t^SColumns^N1 ^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SGCD ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SShowTimer^B ^SType^Scooldown ^SName^S403 ^SClockGCD^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SGCD ^t^N2^T ^SType^SICON ^SLevel^N1 ^SIcon^STMW:icon:1NwN2GA563hQ ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SEvents^T ^N1^T ^SAnimColor^S26000000 ^SFade^b ^SType^SAnimations ^SPeriod^N0 ^SAnimation^SICONFLASH ^SEvent^SOnShow ^SInfinite^B ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SSettingsPerView^T ^Sbar^T ^STexts^T ^N1^S ^N2^S ^t^t^t^SCustomTex^SNONE ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SEXISTS ^SUnit^Starget ^t^N2^T ^SType^SREACT ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^t^N13^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O4OZigerQWR ^SScale^F5522264401379340 ^f-52^SPoint ^T^Sy^F8722865627440776 ^f-50^Sx ^F-5509265187372560^f-47 ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SOnlyMine^B ^SType^Sbuff ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^STALENTLEARNED ^SName^S22103 ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SName^S196741 ^SEnabled^B ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N2^T ^SAlpha^N0.5 ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N14^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F4999310414569552 ^f-47^Sx ^F-6667124871089854^f-47 ^t^SScale^F7790560647577581 ^f-52^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O5iCrIsZUjn ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Sconditionicon ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SOperator^S> ^SLevel^N40 ^SName^STouch~`of~`Death ^t^N2^T ^SType^SSPELLCD ^SName^SLeg~`Sweep ^t^Sn^N2 ^t^SName^SLeg~`Sweep ^SCustomTex^S119381 ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SEnabled^B ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^t^N15^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O5int4YuRou ^SScale^F4533102831468550 ^f-51^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-8559066500321397 ^f-50^Sx ^F8725138781656378^f-47 ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Sfocus ^SType^Sbuff ^SSourceUnit^Sfocus ^SName^SDisable ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SDEBUFFNUMBER ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Sfocus ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SDisable ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N16^T ^SGUID^STMW:group:1O5=vfHHascO ^SScale^F4533102831468550 ^f-51^SPoint ^T^Sy^F-5173393253869622 ^f-49^Sx ^F-4893757294433633^f-46 ^t^SLocked^B ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SBuffOrDebuff^SHARMFUL ^SUnit^Starget ^SType^Sbuff ^SSourceUnit^Sfocus ^SName^SDisable ^SEnabled^B ^SConditions^T ^N1^T ^SType^SDEBUFFNUMBER ^SOperator^S> ^SUnit^Starget ^SLevel^N1 ^SName^SDisable ^t^Sn^N1 ^t^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N6^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N17^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F8664644094910537 ^f-47^Sx ^F4556153275729183^f-49 ^t^SScale^F7790560647577581 ^f-52^SGUID ^STMW:group:1O5_A4NUnFko^SColumns ^N1^SIcons ^T^N1^T ^SType^Scleu ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SCrowdControl ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_START^B ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SDestUnit^SWolftotem ^SSourceFlags^N4294967244 ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SHealer~`cc'd ^t^N18^T ^SPoint^T ^Sy^F5993294065391937 ^f-48^Sx ^N3.9741986707551^t ^SScale^F5815187076546566 ^f-50^SEnabledSpecs ^T^N270^b ^N268^b ^t^SGUID^STMW:group:1O5_Hs7FF8ju ^SColumns^N1 ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SType^Scleu ^SEnabled^B ^SName^SCrowdControl ^SCLEUEvents^T ^SSPELL_CAST_SUCCESS^B ^t^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^SDestUnit^SWolftotem ^SSourceFlags^N4294967244 ^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^SSortPriorities^T ^N1^T ^SMethod^Sshown ^SOrder^N-1 ^t^t^SLayoutDirection^N4 ^SName^SCC~`incoming~`healer ^t^N19^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N20^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N21^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N22^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N23^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N24^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N25^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N4^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N5^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N26^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N27^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N28^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N3^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N29^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^N2^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N42^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^N41^T ^SIcons^T ^N1^T ^SStates^T ^N1^T ^t^N3^T ^t^N4^T ^t^t^t^t^t^t^SNumGroups^N18 ^SVersion^N82201 ^t^N82201^S~`~| ^Sprofile^SWindwalker~`MONK~`PVP ^^
```

Its healers time now..

Update: I cant continue until the developers do the following:
1- Make groups automatically activated if a color is present, this way we if someone's health drops a certain group with macro like Arena 1 is activated

----------


## Sizekill

So this sounds good are there anyknown banwaves for this?
In anygame?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> So this sounds good are there anyknown banwaves for this?
> In anygame?


None that I've heard of. I've been using it daily on a number of games since April and not even a whiff of a ban!

----------


## guntell

Hi
Whether it is possible to do something that would be after you press the main button has been pressed and the left mouse button (eg: the heroic leap from the warrior or death and decay from the death knight)?

----------


## BigPineapple

I cannot use this with WoW because if I try to move using a and d while holding down right mouse button to move it increases my mouse sensitivity or something andjthe camera jumps around. Anyone seen this and have a fix?

----------


## klsnyder

Does anyone have a really good arms warrior profile for chimp and tmw? I have one that I created and have been using but not sure if it's optimal Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## cagefighter3131

> Does anyone have a really good arms warrior profile for chimp and tmw? I have one that I created and have been using but not sure if it's optimal Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Warrior TellMeWhen Profile - Patch 7.1 w/Download - YouTube

This guys had released a TMW for every class and every spec 7.0.3

----------


## Mikon26

I'm looking at finally making a setup for my Ret or Warrior. Has anyone used this successful in raids/5-mans and took any parses?

I'm interested to see how this will work with Hekili. The biggest hurdle I have is each slide seems to have a weird transition and some are even similar in color.

----------


## Vinshom

> I'm looking at finally making a setup for my Ret or Warrior. Has anyone used this successful in raids/5-mans and took any parses?
> 
> I'm interested to see how this will work with Hekili. The biggest hurdle I have is each slide seems to have a weird transition and some are even similar in color.


Do this:
1- Take a screen shot when you see the icon you want chimpeon to react to.
2- Open Paint and paste the screen shot there then press F11 to enlarge Paint and take the color from paint, it should work..

Let me know if this method did not work for you.

----------


## Mikon26

Awesome. I will try that. Anyone have any idea if Hekili or WA2 strings are better? Is it pretty easy to use Chimp during combat? I'm coming from soapbox rotations and I'm looking for a decent alternative.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Awesome. I will try that. Anyone have any idea if Hekili or WA2 strings are better? Is it pretty easy to use Chimp during combat? I'm coming from soapbox rotations and I'm looking for a decent alternative.


The Warrior TellMeWhen profile from the link in the main post is great. Easy to configure Chimpeon to use it. Here's my Fury Chimpeon configuration string that is setup for WOW in Windowed mode with a custom resolution... this means you will have to change the colour x and y for each Group. You will also likely need to change your action bars to match or change the Action's keys in Chimpeon to match your action bars.

You'll notice I have a Group called Target. It targets mobs for you which saves you clicking one in-game  :Smile:  This presses a macro key that contains the following...

/targetenemy [noharm,nodead]
/cleartarget [dead]
/startattack

There are also a couple of Groups that use multiple pixel colours (Dragon's Roar and Oydn thingie). These check the availability of the spell (by checking the associated TMW icon), whether there is a mob targetted and whether the mob is in range (checks the key number colour on the action bar spell icon). This prevents these spells being used before a mob is targetted and in range.

Here's the Fury Warrior Chimpeon Configuration String...
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----------


## wildwestfarm

Hi Marko,
any chance to share a resto druid configuration string?
ty

----------


## Vince Orlando

Using the fire mage profile from a couple pages back, dps dips alot. Any trinkets or certain gear to increase crit rate?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi Marko,
> any chance to share a resto druid configuration string?
> ty


Sorry, I don't play Druid.

----------


## wildwestfarm

> Sorry, I play Druid.


Ok ty MarkoRapido

----------


## Jacobox

Hello!

Someone can upload the file please? ... several days i try to enter the Chimpeon web, but it says "error in connect"

Thanks.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Website works fine

----------


## tnemlec

just wondering any bans for using this from the last ban wave?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I cannot use this with WoW because if I try to move using a and d while holding down right mouse button to move it increases my mouse sensitivity or something andjthe camera jumps around. Anyone seen this and have a fix?


There are some fixes on the developer's website for this issue. They are trying to fix it properly though...

Chimpeon - Troubleshooting

Look for "Crazy Mouse Movement".

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> just wondering any bans for using this from the last ban wave?


No ban waves as far as I know. It's an auto clicker/key sender so one of the safest methods to automate WOW.

----------


## momo1029

anyone have fps problem when its activated ?
even if i set 1000 loop delay

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> anyone have fps problem when its activated ?
> even if i set 1000 loop delay


I've talked to the developers about this. They are hoping some changes in the next release will ease FPS issues!

----------


## Butikkn

ive found a nice tell me when profile, but how do i connect the tell me when to chimpeon?  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> ive found a nice tell me when profile, but how do i connect the tell me when to chimpeon?


Have a look at the developer's PDF guides...

Chimpeon Guides

----------


## nemhain

TMW has an option to insert a custom texture.

I made a 64x64 .tga and slipped it into a sub-folder of WoW
I linked to it, but it just shows as an "neon green" error square

----------


## omgzombie

Untitled.jpg

having the software spamming that it clicks Left Mouse Button, yet nothing really happens, no matter what window/game I try. It detects the pixels -> says that it presses the assigned key (not just LButton, everything else don't work) -> and nothing really is being pressed.

help?

----------


## Vinshom

> TMW has an option to insert a custom texture.
> 
> I made a 64x64 .tga and slipped it into a sub-folder of WoW
> I linked to it, but it just shows as an "neon green" error square


I have a video on how to make your own spell icons on TMW few pages ago.. 




> Untitled.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> help?


It should spam it in game if you are still having the problem import your chimp here so we can see the problem.

----------


## unique135

Can anyone please share their codes for Feral Druid please? Thank you

----------


## wildwestfarm

the configuration for the rest druid no longer needed, because I was banned today.
this time believe it.
banned

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> the configuration for the rest druid no longer needed, because I was banned today.
> this time believe it.
> banned


Care to share why you were banned? Could be any number of reasons and not related to Chimpeon at all. Just a broad "I've been banned" statement gives no indication that Chimpeon was at fault. I've been using Chimpeon almost every day since April and not even a hint of a ban. I even had it running 24/7 farming mobs and I've never been banned.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Untitled.jpg
> 
> having the software spamming that it clicks Left Mouse Button, yet nothing really happens, no matter what window/game I try. It detects the pixels -> says that it presses the assigned key (not just LButton, everything else don't work) -> and nothing really is being pressed.
> 
> help?


Can you export and post your Chimpeon configuration string here please? I'll take a look and see if there is any issue with it. Also, you could uncheck the Raw option for each of your Actions (or tick it if already unticked). That might cure your problem.

----------


## wildwestfarm

string 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----------


## wildwestfarm

Salve,

Account: WOW#1

Azione intrapresa: Sospensione fino al ..........
Violazione: Utilizzo di bot o di software di automatizzazione di terze parti.

Blizzard Entertainment ha sospeso questa licenza di World of Warcraft dopo aver identificato utilizzo di bot o di altri software considerati "cheat".

Questi programmi (comunemente chiamati cheat, bot, oppure hack) automatizzano alcuni aspetti del gioco o forniscono vantaggio sleale e abilità che un giocatore non dovrebbe avere. Questo comportamento influenza in maniera negativa l'esperienza di altri giocatori e impatta gravemente l'equilibrio dell'ambiente di gioco.

L'intestatario dell'account è responsabile per tutte le attività dello stesso. Le sospensioni e le chiusure sono applicate per proteggere i giocatori e il servizio che offriamo e sono eseguite in accordo con le nostre Condizioni d’uso: blizzard.com/company/about/termsofuse.html

Come parte dell’azione intrapresa, abbiamo rimosso alcuni tipi di valuta e di oggetti dai personaggi associati all’account. Non prendiamo queste decisioni alla leggera e la sospensione di questa licenza è stata effettuata solo dopo un'accurata verifica delle prove a disposizione. Il nostro staff di assistenza non annullerà questa chiusura e potrebbe non rispondere alle richieste di appello.
Per maggiori informazioni, controlla questa guida: Blizzard Support

Questo account di World of Warcraft sarà riattivato in data ...........

Grazie per la comprensione e il tempo dedicatoci.


Cordiali saluti,

Assistenza Clienti

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I would ask them to provide you with evidence of the use of a bot. I bet they can't. Are you only using Chimpeon? Are you blatantly automating actions in a single location for many hours in a highly populated area of the game? Did you mention botting, etc in chat (I was briefly banned for this once after joking about being a bot)?! The thing is, Blizzard aren't legally allowed to scan your PC for the use of Chimpeon and because Chimpeon merely sends key presses to the game it's difficult to detect in that respect. Did you have Randomize Groups Order and Random Delay Between Groups enabled? Both settings make key presses random and more humanlike. I think you have been unfortunate to get banned and I suspect it is down to how you used Chimpeon, not Chimpeon itself.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> string 
> NAIwATABMTAwAQJpcmEgc29sYXJlATABMQExMDAwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLDAwMDAwMDAwATABMCww
> MDAwMDAwMAEwATEBMQExATAEMAQwBDQwOQQ5NzEEMAEwATABMAExATEBMCwwMDAwMDAwMAEwATAs
> MDAwMDAwMDABMAEwATEwMAExAQJmdW9jbyBsdW5hcmUBMAExATEwMDABY2xCbGFjawEwATAsMDAw
> MDAwMDABMAEwLDAwMDAwMDAwATABMQExATEBMAQwBDAEMzg0BDg1OQQwATABMAEwATIBMQEwLDAw
> MDAwMDAwATABMCwwMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMTAwATEBAmZ1b2NvIHNvbGFyZQEwATEBMTAwMAFjbEJs
> YWNrATABMCwwMDAwMDAwMAEwATAsMDAwMDAwMDABMAExATEBMQEwBDAEMAQ0MzIEODYwBDABMAEw
> ATABMwExATAsMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwLDAwMDAwMDAwATABMAExMDABMQECUGVsbGVkdXJhATABMQEx
> MDAwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLDAwMDAwMDAwATABMCwwMDAwMDAwMAEwATEBMQExATAEMAQwBDUzMAQ5
> ...


I was asking omgzombie for his configuration string, not you lol!!  :Cool:

----------


## wildwestfarm

i'm using only chimpeon

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i'm using only chimpeon


What were you doing with Chimpeon prior to the ban? If you're blatant when using it (i.e. you are doing obvious automation in a populated area) then other players will report you. It doesn't matter what bot or key sender you use, if you automate actions where other players can see, you are likely to get reported. Chimpeon wasn't "detected" by Blizzard, it's likely your character/actions were reported by other players.

Nobody else on OwnedCore has reported being banned from using Chimpeon. I think you were simply unlucky and likely too obvious with your automation.

How long is your ban for? You blanked out the date in the reply from Blizzard!

----------


## wildwestfarm

6 months ban

----------


## Vinshom

I doubt you guys were only using Chimpeon, I have been using chimpeon for so long now and I am never banneed in my main account, one of my friend activated HB for 1 minute to see if they can catch him and he was banned.

----------


## PiedPiere

You for sure run more than Chimpeon at some point within the last few weeks. Its kind of like saying you got banned for AHK.

----------


## wildwestfarm

Think was reported by other player/botters
Now, new account was created and i'm levelling a hunter (1-110) using *only* chimpeon
Is there a string updated to import for hunter? if, yes paste it here
Ty for your answer

----------


## aido1983

I have spent days trying to get this to work with Tell me when to no avail after reading PDF's and watching YouTube videos.

Can anyone help me via remote access so I can learn what i'm doing wrong?

Thanks!

----------


## temp123

Lurking in candy shop and tasting only one type of candy is very unlikely.

----------


## fragnot

This is so cool..

Got a 879 Enhancement Shaman, and it took like 10 minutes to DL, set it up and im good to go.

Im pleased.

(if anyone else is using this on their enhancement shaman, feel free to PM me. Maybe we can help each other and make it better)

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I have spent days trying to get this to work with Tell me when to no avail after reading PDF's and watching YouTube videos.
> 
> Can anyone help me via remote access so I can learn what i'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


What exactly are you trying to get working? Does Chimpeon not work at all for you or are you having trouble configuring it to do a rotation? If the latter then...

1. Run WOW.
2. Run Chimpeon.
3. Click the Pixel Color button in the Action On column for the default Group to open the Pixel Color window.
4. Focus WOW.
5. Move your mouse pointer over a spell on your action bar or the spell icon for an addon like Tell Me When.
6. Press the CTRL key to "record" the X and Y and color of the pixel where the mouse pointer is positioned.
7. Click the OK button in the Pixel Color window.
8. In the Key/Button column of the default Action (i.e. the Action associated with the Group you just set a pixel color for), specify the key you use to press the spell you grabbed the pixel color of.
9. You're done adding your first spell to Chimpeon!! Add more spells by adding more Groups.
10. Press the Start button in Chimpeon then watch Chimpeon do your rotation.

Simples!

----------


## fragnot

*Is there any tips and tricks i should know about ?*

It allmost seemed too easy to set up and get going.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> *Is there any tips and tricks i should know about ?*
> 
> It allmost seemed too easy to set up and get going.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


No tips or tricks that I know of! If it works then that's cool. Glad you found it easy to setup.

----------


## unique135

Anyone care to share Feral string please? Thank you

----------


## wildwestfarm
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----------


## 056

Questions:

How do you deal with channeled spells? Currently clipping barrage and entering a delay didn't help anything. 
Is it possible to swap between two rotations? i.e. aoe and single target? Or turn off spells like barrage with a hotkey.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Questions:
> 
> How do you deal with channeled spells? Currently clipping barrage and entering a delay didn't help anything. 
> Is it possible to swap between two rotations? i.e. aoe and single target? Or turn off spells like barrage with a hotkey.


Try the Duration setting instead. Set it to the length of time the spell is chanelled for.

Yes, you can use hotkeys to change between single target and multi target spells (and lots of other things). Read the developer's PDF guide https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...us_Hotkeys.pdf

----------


## basti885

Chimpeon down ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Chimpeon down ?


Nope. Mine is running as I type  :Smile:

----------


## basti885

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## fragnot

What class are you having success with the use of Chimpeon ?

Im getting "purple" logs on my Enhancement Shaman, pretty much every encounter.

Im considering creating a new alt, so id like to hear what classes is working awesome with Chimpeon ?

----------


## xbihx

Anyone have BM Hunter string please? 

I'll tip for good one or help with set up

Thank you

----------


## Hazzo

can you do healing rotation with this?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> can you do healing rotation with this?


Yes, you can do any rotation. Works best with a rotation addon but also works with stock WOW interface.

----------


## Leynd

> can you do healing rotation with this?


Rotations yes. Automatically healing who needs it when will be very difficult to set up(assuming you can still use the /target command to select raid members).

----------


## ChimpeonFan

You could configure Chimpeon to check the HP bar of raid members then perform a heal if their HP is below a certain level. However, I guess you would need macros setup to target each raid member and perform the spell.

----------


## fragnot

MarkoRapido, what class are you using it with ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> MarkoRapido, what class are you using it with ?


I'm playing a Fury Warrior. I use TellMeWhen and Chimpeon. Makes gameplay a breeze.

----------


## momo1029

anyway to check a bigger area for color change ?
like an area of 25 people raid frame ? not just single spot ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.3

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Soulforger

> I'm playing a Fury Warrior. I use TellMeWhen and Chimpeon. Makes gameplay a breeze.


Marko,

I also play a fury warrior and use both TMW and HEDD for rotation helpers. My dps is good, but could still be better. Can you tell me what kind of dps you're pulling in raids (normal / heroic EN or ToV). I'm looking for something to push my dps up.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Marko,
> 
> I also play a fury warrior and use both TMW and HEDD for rotation helpers. My dps is good, but could still be better. Can you tell me what kind of dps you're pulling in raids (normal / heroic EN or ToV). I'm looking for something to push my dps up.


Hi Soulforger. I'm only recently dinged on by Warrior so giving you DPS numbers is pointless as we all know Warrior DPS scales hugely with gear  :Wink: !! I'll post my configuration string later which I use in conjunction with the 7.1 Fury Warrior TMW string that is provided in a link on the main post. I'm very happy with my dps but I'm not a high end raider!

----------


## fragnot

Hey MarkoRapido.

Why cant i get it to work on a balance druid. It wont recognize the color of Starsurge and Lunar Strike. 

Im using Chimpeon on my 884 shaman with 7/7 Mythic.. So i know how to set it up, and get it work properly.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey MarkoRapido.
> 
> Why cant i get it to work on a balance druid. It wont recognize the color of Starsurge and Lunar Strike. 
> 
> Im using Chimpeon on my 884 shaman with 7/7 Mythic.. So i know how to set it up, and get it work properly.


Is there any sort of animation on the spell when it is ready that would cause the pixel to not be detected? Does the spell button have a mouseover highlight that causes the spell icon's colour to change when the mouse is hovered over it? Refresh the colour when the mouse pointer is not over it. What rotation addon are you using? I use Tellmewhen and I configure a pixel colour for each spell in turn by turning off all the spell icons except the one I want to detect. I repeat this for all spells that TellMeWhen shows.

----------


## gringo12

Hi, any can share string for warrior arms please  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## fragnot

> Is there any sort of animation on the spell when it is ready that would cause the pixel to not be detected? Does the spell button have a mouseover highlight that causes the spell icon's colour to change when the mouse is hovered over it? Refresh the colour when the mouse pointer is not over it. What rotation addon are you using? I use Tellmewhen and I configure a pixel colour for each spell in turn by turning off all the spell icons except the one I want to detect. I repeat this for all spells that TellMeWhen shows.


Hey again mate.. Thanks for this, ill check it out.


I want a ranged class as an alt. Do you have any suggestions as what ranged could work very very well with Chimpeon ?
I can imagine SP wouldnt be a good solution for me/chimpeon, because of the wierd style with void form/S2M etc. <- For example.

----------


## gringo12

Any help? i haved download software, but i cant buy then if not work with warrior arms, thanks for help and sorry for my english

----------


## fragnot

> Any help? i haved download software, but i cant buy then if not work with warrior arms, thanks for help and sorry for my english


Whats the problem ? 

First you need a rotation helper TMW, WA, Ovale or something else. I use TMW. There is also a arms warrior TMW rotation available to you.

Warrior TMW Profile for Patch 7.1 w/Download

Download that, and install it. You can find the installation notes in the link if you dont know how to.

When that is running, target something and load up your program. Then set the Chimpeon up accordingly to what the TMW profile is showing.

Its really really easy, and you should have no problem from here.

You're welcome!

----------


## zuuu

hey guys,

I gave Chimpeon a trial try, and noticed on my Spriest all the colors I picked out for the spells were grey, dark grey, super dark purple in Chimpeon. I had thought that this was some protection feature so I went ahead and purchased, and activated Chimpeon.....unfortunately this issue still persist.

I use Tellmewhen, no highlights occur when I mouse over the buttons, but still the colors all come back looking like mud.

Any thoughts on how to fix this?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## Leynd

Zuuu - in your desktop display setting try setting your custom sizing options/scaling to 100%. It may fix your issue.

----------


## zuuu

Fixed. Thank you!

----------


## devide

Love this!
Working on a profile for fire mage atm for both singel target and aoe, if anyone want to help me get it better for end raid just send me a PM, gonna release it as soon i fixed most bugs  :Smile:

----------


## joachim

Could this be used for fishing ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Could this be used for fishing ?


The developers mention there will be a new motion detection feature coming soon. Can be used for fishing and an aim bot  :Wink: !

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Damn... double post!

So I'll just say Merry Christmas to y'all.

----------


## Joey Register

Hi, Amazing Program. I am using Hunter TellMeWhen Profile 7.1 Marksmanship.
Here is my Chimpeon export:



```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```

I was wondering if someone could look at it and see if it can improve. Thanks

----------


## xbihx

Would love to get BM string to test

----------


## marosch

How i can Priority Spells?
Like my Arms Spec....
He use a ready "Colossus Smash" after 3 or 4 times "Slam"

i want if "Colossus Smash" is ready he should use it with first Priority against "Slam"

next Problem with Execute

Execute should be bigger as "Slam"

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> How i can Priority Spells?
> Like my Arms Spec....
> He use a ready "Colossus Smash" after 3 or 4 times "Slam"
> 
> i want if "Colossus Smash" is ready he should use it with first Priority against "Slam"
> 
> next Problem with Execute
> 
> Execute should be bigger as "Slam"


Use it with a Tellmewhen Arms rotation... Warrior TellMeWhen Profile - Patch 7.1 w/Download - YouTube

----------


## marosch

> Use it with a Tellmewhen Arms rotation... Warrior TellMeWhen Profile - Patch 7.1 w/Download - YouTube


ok i use it first with "Weak Auras2"

now i try it with the TellmeWhen Profile from your Link.

Setup all and looks fine, but now i have the Problem with the "Focused Rage" he does not use it.
The TMW Focused Rage Button give no Feedback for Chimp?

----------


## onealns

I'm going to try this out as a resto shaman in regular heroic dungeons. I have to run the same dungeon first though right or otherwise I will end up pulling all the mobs?

This program probably works best for a tank or for BG/PvP.

Anyone know how to use it as a Healer? Would appreciate an answer -- I have a +rep available haha

----------


## onealns

I'm going to try this out as a resto shaman in regular heroic dungeons. I have to run the same dungeon first though right or otherwise I will end up pulling all the mobs?

This program probably works best for a tank or for BG/PvP.

Anyone know how to use it as a Healer? Would appreciate an answer -- I have a +rep available haha

----------


## 056

Really not suited for healing. You could only use it to, say, put a hot/shielf on a tank when the hot/shield falls off or comes off of cooldown. You'd have to write some aura for it. 

You could potentially make a series of Weakauras that look at the health of party members and cause a graphic to appear on the screen to direct it to use certain heals, but it would be somewhat of a mess to program for AOE heals.

----------


## Leynd

Grid, clique, etc... can be configured to change the color of the player window who is below a certain health threshold.  Some have multiple thresholds that will display different colors. Chimpeon can be used with those programs to create healing rotations but it will take a lot more work than a dps or tanking rotation. Some classes will be more difficult than others due to the number of healng options available.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.4

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Bvellos

Currently can this bot be setup to do a simple spell interrupt and then heal for wow?

----------


## sdo1

Having trouble using this for a Balance Druid *Boomkin Spec....trying to use it with weak aura2.

Has anyone been successful setting this up with a balance druid and if so mind sharing the settings, addons your using etc?

thanks in advanced for any assistance. I am going to work on a demonology lock rotation next.

----------


## sdo1

> Currently can this bot be setup to do a simple spell interrupt and then heal for wow?



This is not designed to heal, and unless you use an addon with specific colors of what you want to interrupt I don't think you could set it up to do interrupts unless you wanted to interrupt everything like in a pvp environment. This was also explained a little bit earlier in this thread.




> Grid, clique, etc... can be configured to change the color of the player window who is below a certain health threshold. Some have multiple thresholds that will display different colors. Chimpeon can be used with those programs to create healing rotations but it will take a lot more work than a dps or tanking rotation. Some classes will be more difficult than others due to the number of healng options available.

----------


## sdo1

> Hey MarkoRapido.
> 
> Why cant i get it to work on a balance druid. It wont recognize the color of Starsurge and Lunar Strike. 
> 
> Im using Chimpeon on my 884 shaman with 7/7 Mythic.. So i know how to set it up, and get it work properly.


any luck on balance druid with this yet?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> ok i use it first with "Weak Auras2"
> 
> now i try it with the TellmeWhen Profile from your Link.
> 
> Setup all and looks fine, but now i have the Problem with the "Focused Rage" he does not use it.
> The TMW Focused Rage Button give no Feedback for Chimp?


I don't play Arms so I can't comment. There is a new TMW Warrior string available. Maybe that handles focussed rage better?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> any luck on balance druid with this yet?


Sorry I've not replied sooner. I don't understand why you can't recognize the Starsurge and Lunar Strike icon color. I assume you are abale to recognize the color of other icons? Are you refreshing the pixel color after the mouse cursor is off the button? Some button icons change color when you hover the mouse over them. Maybe it's that? Also have a read of the following article on the developer's website...

Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game

----------


## moltenhumi

Hey guys.

Is anyone using this at 3840x2160p?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey guys.
> 
> Is anyone using this at 3840x2160p?


No not tried it at that high resolution. Nice. Should work at any resolution.

----------


## WiNiFiX

@*MarkoRapido* is there a discord setup for this much easier to see stuff and organise profiles that people share, curious what people come up with.
Eventually found it :P

----------


## Joey Register

> Im using Chimpeon on my 884 shaman with 7/7 Mythic.. So i know how to set it up, and get it work properly.


Could you send me the export? Thanks

----------


## Subyoz

> Could you send me the export? Thanks


+. also need it

----------


## ChimpeonFan

If you're experiencing problems getting Chimpeon working with WOW, refer to the following guide on the developer's website...

Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> +. also need it





> Could you send me the export? Thanks


The best thing you can do is setup a profile yourself (it's easy). Use Chimpeon alongside the Shaman TellMeWhen profile that is available here...

Shaman TMW Profile for Patch 7.1.5 w/Download - YouTube

In Chimpeon create a Group for each spell that appears in the middle of the TellMeWhen display (i.e. the big icon) along with an associated Action. These guides on the developer's website show you how to do that...

Chimpeon Guides

----------


## Vinshom

Hey fellas I am back, had a surgery recently. Chimpeon is becoming the only safe king in the world of game botting. Keep up the good work

It will be a while before I return to game. Next month for sure and I will produce up to date rotations.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hey Vinshom. Good to see you back. Wondered where you had gone. Hope the surgery went well. Rest well and see you back here when fighting fit.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

The main post has been reformatted to help you find resources more easily and discover how Chimpeon can help you when playing WOW.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

With many HonorBuddy users receiving yet another ban from Blizzard, and the developer's of HonorBuddy retracting lifetime licences, it's perhaps time people moved to something safer to automate their gameplay... like Chimpeon!!

Chimpeon works 100% out of process and even has functionality to make key presses more random and humanlike. If you're really worried about a ban it can even be configured so you can perform your entire attack rotation by repeatedly pressing a single hot key (which doesn't break the WOW EULA).

----------


## ramzesbg

Very complicated bot to set up... and no proper guide anywhere. Deleted after 2 hours of trying to set it up to simply farm some mobs in an area to get exp on my demon hunter.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Very complicated bot to set up... and no proper guide anywhere. Deleted after 2 hours of trying to set it up to simply farm some mobs in an area to get exp on my demon hunter.


On the developer's website there's more guides and help than any "bot" I've seen (look at the main post for links)! And what was difficult about it? Not having to script something? Not having to wade through a multitude of dialogs?

Configuring it to farm mobs in an area takes minutes not hours. Hell, you could configure it to press a spell icon for you in seconds...

1. Click a Group's Action On cell then click the pencil icon to open the Pixel Colours window.
2. Move your mouse pointer to the WOW game window then position it over the top of an active spell icon you want Chimpeon to press then press the ctrl key to record the pixel colour.
3. Move the mouse pointer away from the spell icon then click the Colour cell's refresh button (this is to make sure you haven't recorded the spell icon's highlight/mouseover colour).
4. Click OK to close the Pixel Colours window.
5. Specify the key associated with the spell in the Action's Key/Button cell.
6. Press Start.

Let me know what your problem is and I'm sure I or someone on here can help you.

----------


## Fogge1980

Possible to get to se the string??

----------


## DeadAim191

So I knew by using this program I would take on a risk of getting banned and its finally happened after 4 months of continued use. Note I only ran Chimpeon and no other programs that could possibly get me banned.

The strings I used were good enough to do mythic raiding using Ovale Addon aswell as PVP.

Ret Paladin Script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As you can see I have a lot going on and with a simple press of F1 or F2 depending if you ave divine storm or verdict enabled it will transfer between single and multi (Goes well with Ovale as there are 2 icons for single and multi). Also since I use the (not) green colored pixel on my health bar anytime I reach a certain point in my health a certain cool down will proc (OP on my tank spec). And everytime there is a spell to kick this program will certainly kick it instantly. This program is 100% bannable so please be aware. If you use it don't use to complex with your script as I did.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Deadaim, that's a shame about your ban. I feel it can only be put down to blatant and obvious use I'm afraid.

Chimpeon works 100% out of process so Blizzard can't legally detect its use like they would a bot like Honorbuddy - they're not permitted to scan external processes so the only way they caught you is if a) someone reported you for obvious or suspicious activity or b) they somehow detected repeated and consistent key presses that didn't appear humanlike. Chimpeon has a randomise feature to make key presses more natural. If you had used it, option b wouldn't have been a reason.

You could add a c) option too: another player reporting you because your perfect rotation smashed their DPS!!!

There's a chance of getting banned using any auto clicker. However, they are by far the safest method of automating your gameplay.

I've been using Chimpeon every day for a year and no ban. If you use it smartly the chance of being banned is minimal. Be blatant in its use and a ban is more likely to occur.

Again, I'm sorry for your ban but it's the risk everyone takes when breaking Blizzard's EULA. I feel for you Deadaim. You were very unlucky. Keep us posted as to whether Blizzard reverses the ban. You should appeal because I doubt Blizzard has any evidence to back their claim.

----------


## prometheus

anyone have a good Frost Mage string?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> anyone have a good Frost Mage string?


I think @Vinshom did one a while back that worked alongside tellmewhen. Give him a shout he's a very helpful guy.

----------


## HBRefugee

Chimpeon.com security cert has expired Saturday, February 04, 2017. Access blocked. Please update.

----------


## DangerousDave

Hi DeadAim.

I am impressed with your setup, Very nice! It was great to see a Mythic raiding setup. I am curious how you managed to get banned though ?

Chimpeon is just a sender, just Windows messages. It doesn't know or care about what it is sending to which makes me wonder how you got caught.

What did Blizz say ?

I have been using Chimpeon for years now, before it was even released. The first version (June 2014) just spammed keys I wanted. I used that version for quite some time until I decided to write something that other people and games may be able to use. In the early days I spent literally months in Krasserang auto. killing (all night and all day) and have never even been accused of cheating.

Of course if you are as blatant as I have been then you stand a very good chance of getting caught but I never have, not yet anyways.

I guess Blizz could have implemented some sort of mechanism to monitor key presses and their frequency but if that was the case I would have been banned along time ago. I don't play WOW without Chimpeon anymore, I have got lazy I guess.

As far as I am aware Blizz is not allowed to scan your PC, and whilst key monitoring by Blizz may be possible it seems unlikely because I have been using Chimpeon longer than anybody on the planet. Unless you have been totally obvious which is probably unlikely then I suspect you were simply reported, perhaps even by somebody that knew you were using it.

I am sorry you got banned especially with your excellent setup. Was the ban permanent ?

----------


## DangerousDave

FYI, the SSL cert? A new one has been purchased but my ISP has to do something with it and since it's the weekend it may not be fixed till Monday. I never got a notification from them either.  :Frown:

----------


## Nnronn

Nobody was banned except one person. No information in this thread and other channels.I have not heard anything about mass bans for using autoclickers since 2005 and people used them long before HB, FH and even Glider. Don't use it in pvp with instant interrupt, because you will get reported soon or later, don't use boost services and you will be ok.

----------


## warble00

> Of course if you are as blatant as I have been then you stand a very good chance of getting caught


In what way are you blatant? The only thing I can think of would be PvP.

----------


## DangerousDave

I used to auto. kill in Krassarang. I had a macro to select a target and used to sit at sentinel base camp and kill the mobs that appeared. They spawned very quickly, almost instant. I used to make allot of gold that way. I don't do it anymore because I have better ways but I used to leave my hunter playing 24 hours a day.

PVP ? I never thought that was any more dangerous than PVE, I am no PVP player (I always die) but I still love to play Alterac Valley and still do using Chimpeon.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Chimpeon.com security cert has expired Saturday, February 04, 2017. Access blocked. Please update.


Fixed now  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

The Chimpeon Help has been updated to include new features such as Stay On Top, Duplicate Group/Action, new Key/Button values (Status Hot Key, Always, No Key and Reset Loop), applying a sound file to a Status Hot Key and specifying -1 as a value for X Y mouse click coordinates.

----------


## thedon19

I purchased Chimpeon yesterday, then realised I will have to set it all up. I'm far too lazy for this!!! :P

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I purchased Chimpeon yesterday, then realised I will have to set it all up. I'm far too lazy for this!!! :P


Haha, well, it's very simple. Take a look at these guides... Chimpeon Guides

----------


## WiNiFiX

See I am helping you *MarkoRapido*  :Cool:

----------


## Ichiboo

> PVP ? I never thought that was any more dangerous than PVE, I am no PVP player (I always die) but I still love to play Alterac Valley and still do using Chimpeon.


It was definitely the PVP auto-kick and reported by a player. Multiple pixel and click bots have players banned only when they auto-kick in PVP.

----------


## ~Z~

Hi, 

Is it possible to buy lifetime sub?

PM please.

Thanks.

----------


## Spartanleroy

anybody got a good frost dk string?

----------


## becytr

Hi guys, I'm using this with a BM Hunter and it is very easy to set up with TellMeWhen addon. But the TMW addon itself seems not support AOE rotation. How can have Chimpeon to follow an aoe rotation? By modifying Chimpeon, TMW, etc. it doesn't matter.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi guys, I'm using this with a BM Hunter and it is very easy to set up with TellMeWhen addon. But the TMW addon itself seems not support AOE rotation. How can have Chimpeon to follow an aoe rotation? By modifying Chimpeon, TMW, etc. it doesn't matter.


For my warrior I manually do some attacks if I feel I need them. Perhaps you could do the same for spells like barrage. I'm not sure an add-on like tmw can determine there are multiple enemies and adjust its rotation for more specific spells. Chimpeon has a status hotkeys feature which will allow you to quickly switch between multi target and single target Groups.

----------


## becytr

> For my warrior I manually do some attacks if I feel I need them. Perhaps you could do the same for spells like barrage. I'm not sure an add-on like tmw can determine there are multiple enemies and adjust its rotation for more specific spells. Chimpeon has a status hotkeys feature which will allow you to quickly switch between multi target and single target Groups.


Thanks. Then I have another question. Actually this is a TMW function related question but since Chimpeon can do its job with TMW in WoW I'll ask it here:
I understand that it is impossible for TMW to detect aoe situation, so I want to tell it manually. Is it possible to switch to another rotation in TMW with a keybind? If yes I can define another set of rules for aoe situation and make TMW follow that rotation's icon colors. I might be trying to find a solution from wrong angle so I'm open to suggestions for this issue.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thanks. Then I have another question. Actually this is a TMW function related question but since Chimpeon can do its job with TMW in WoW I'll ask it here:
> I understand that it is impossible for TMW to detect aoe situation, so I want to tell it manually. Is it possible to switch to another rotation in TMW with a keybind? If yes I can define another set of rules for aoe situation and make TMW follow that rotation's icon colors. I might be trying to find a solution from wrong angle so I'm open to suggestions for this issue.


Sorry but my experience of TMW is very limited so I have no idea if there is a way to swap betwen a single target and multi target setup. Maybe asked the developer on Curse or ask this dude.

----------


## qweeboi

Leveling with Chimpeon rotation is just amazing.

Glad I bought a year key when I did. GGWP.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Leveling with Chimpeon rotation is just amazing.
> 
> Glad I bought a year key when I did. GGWP.


Good to hear  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Added more rotation addon links to the main post. All work well with Chimpeon.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I've been testing a Chimpeon beta that includes motion detection (area scan). Works great for fishing  :Smile:

----------


## warble00

> I've been testing a Chimpeon beta that includes motion detection (area scan). Works great for fishing


Have you tried it on the Dalaran island where Margoss is? That should be a good challenge for motion detection with all those bubbles coming down.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Have you tried it on the Dalaran island where Margoss is? That should be a good challenge for motion detection with all those bubbles coming down.


Coincidentaly that is where I have been testing it! Got me a rubber duck float now  :Smile:  Area scan works with the bubbles, and in the rain, and at day and night  :Smile:

----------


## warble00

Sounds good.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi, 
> 
> Is it possible to buy lifetime sub?
> 
> PM please.
> 
> Thanks.


I just noticed the developer put a new licence structure on their website. You can now buy a 5 year licence. I guess that's as close as you get to a lifetime one. Lifetime for a fish I guess  :Wink: !!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.1.6

Includes the anticipated Area Scan feature that allows you to automate fishing amongst other things!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Add a new configuration string to the examples in the main post that instantly performs a Heroic Leap to the mouse pointer position.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Our calls have been answered... I've just been trying out a Chimpeon beta that contains the new rotation/button/spell configuration wizard (no idea what the official title is). It makes setting up a rotation in Chimpeon a breeze. Works if you use the stock interface or an addon like Tell Me When. Me like  :Smile:

----------


## ~Z~

I so want to try it, but I dont wana get 18 months ban >.> (6 months HB ban)

Anyone got banned using Chimpeon in WoW?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I so want to try it, but I dont wana get 18 months ban >.> (6 months HB ban)
> 
> Anyone got banned using Chimpeon in WoW?


There was one person who said they were banned but even they admitted it was user "error" and they were blatant about their botting and got reported. No other mention of a ban as far as I can remember. Certainly not from it being detected. I've been using it almost daily for an entire year and no ban  :Smile:  I'm not saying Chimpeon is immune to bans. I'm just saying it is one of the safer methods of automating WOW and if you're subtle about your actions (i.e. you don't stand in a populated area 24/7 killing the same mobs) then it is very likely you won't get a ban.

----------


## Vinshom

WOW wonderful the Area Scan made champion more smarter now great job by the devs, one thing left to complete implement healing rotation is to let the mouse stealth click on the scanned color, is good for raids.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> WOW wonderful the Area Scan made champion more smarter now great job by the devs, one thing left to complete implement healing rotation is to let the mouse stealth click on the scanned color, is good for raids.


You can configure Chimpeon to click at any position on the screen (like a HP bar in a healing addon).

----------


## Vinshom

This is great, how do you do that when it finds a color it clicks on the same position? Since the color we want to find moves around.

----------


## sp342

> This is great, how do you do that when it finds a color it clicks on the same position? Since the color we want to find moves around.


I just duplicate the entry and change the name, key, etc. Then just Shift-R from the color picker to update the new pixel.

----------


## Vinshom

> I just duplicate the entry and change the name, key, etc. Then just Shift-R from the color picker to update the new pixel.



Thnx, I am getting a big progress now making a complete warlock rotation that dots everything lol

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.4

Includes a Wizard to make configuring combat rotations easier.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

It appears the Chimpeon help has now been updated with the Wizard and Advanced Trigger Pixel information... Chimpeon Help

Enjoy the read!

----------


## Vinshom

Great stuff

----------


## ChimpeonFan

The PDF guides on the developer's website have been updated to reflect recent changes to Chimpeon.

I'll hopefully be posting a video on here soon showing how to use the Group/Action Wizard.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I have tried Chimpeon with the Windows 10 Creators update, and unlike certain other pixel-based automation programs, Chimpeon works without issue  :Smile:  Whoop, whoop!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Video showing Chimpeon's Group/Action Wizard being used to configure a combat rotation in World of Warcraft.




100% Automated WOW Combat Rotation using Chimpeon and TellMeWhen - YouTube

----------


## warble00

Can someone recommend an app that will set a game window to an exact position and size?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Can someone recommend an app that will set a game window to an exact position and size?


Surely, setting the in-game resolution will accomplish that?

----------


## warble00

> Surely, setting the in-game resolution will accomplish that?


I use a custom position and size.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I use a custom position and size.


I can't fathom why you would need an app to set a game's screen resolution!!?

----------


## warble00

> I can't fathom why you would need an app to set a game's screen resolution!!?


I'm not talking about screen resolution. The size of the game window determines where a pixel is located. If you set the window size and then later accidentally drag it to a new size then the pixels you are reading have moved.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'm not talking about screen resolution. The size of the game window determines where a pixel is located. If you set the window size and then later accidentally drag it to a new size then the pixels you are reading have moved.


Aha, I see! Sorry for misunderstanding. It would indeed be handy to have an application like that. I too have accidently moved the game window or resized it and, boom, my Trigger Pixels don't work anymore and have to be reconfigured. Mind you, I mainly now play Fullscreen Windowed so it doesn't happen often.

How about trying this...

DeskSoft - WindowManager - Window position and size manager

----------


## warble00

I tried Autohotkey and it does the job.

----------


## fragnot

Anyone tried this with a Frost DK? If so, what addon are you using to show the rotation ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Anyone tried this with a Frost DK? If so, what addon are you using to show the rotation ?


All the information you need is in the main post. Use TellMeWhen and the DK rotation from here... TMW 7.2 - Home

----------


## warble00

Is there a way to force TellMeWhen to display each of the skill icons in the meta icon without being in combat to make setting up Chimpeon easier?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there a way to force TellMeWhen to display each of the skill icons in the meta icon without being in combat to make setting up Chimpeon easier?


Take a look at the video on the main post. It shows you how to use Chimpeon's wizard to easily create a rotation with TMW  :Smile:

----------


## warble00

I have a Chimpeon subscription but haven't used it lately. I took a look at the video and that wizard looks really nice.

----------


## warble00

Does anyone use Chimpeon while multiboxing?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Does anyone use Chimpeon while multiboxing?


It can be used for multiboxing. If you multibox on a single machine then you only need one licence. Just follow the instructions in the Help for running multiple instances of Chimpeon on the same PC, and use the Instance setting for each instance of WOW. If you multibox on different machines then you'll need a licence for each machine.

----------


## warble00

I am interested in hearing if anyone is actually using it when multiboxing and how they handle pixel reading from multiple WoW windows.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

One instance of Chimpeon cannot handle pixel reading from multiple WOW windows. You would need one instance of Chimpeon per WOW window. Sorry, I haven't used Chimpeon for multiboxing myself so I can't advise any more than this. Hopefully someone else here has.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon users, can you post the things you commonly use Chimpeon for in WOW please? It would be good to add them to the main post.

----------


## Highthelios

Hey all - I have heard a lot about this programme and am tempted to give it a whirl for levelling some of my alts as I am hopeless at learning 101 rotations with 12 different characters xD I wondered if there is a trial at all to try before I buy?  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hi, Yes there is. Just download from the developer's website. Until it is licensed it will automate WOW for about 5 minutes then stop for 30 seconds before you can automate for another 5 minutes, etc.

----------


## ymijares1

This program works for farm herbs?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> This program works for farm herbs?


Chimpeon is not designed to move your character about so unless you are farming the same herb in the same place then no, it's not suitable for farming herbs.

----------


## Highthelios

Chimpeon looks relatively easy to setup; tbh I am having more trouble trying to figure TMW to show me the 'optimal' spell/attack to use as there doesn't seem to be any guides online for that setup  :Frown:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Chimpeon looks relatively easy to setup; tbh I am having more trouble trying to figure TMW to show me the 'optimal' spell/attack to use as there doesn't seem to be any guides online for that setup


Go here for some great TMW rotations for all classes... TMW 7.2 - Home

----------


## Claxton

So lets say i want an auto clicker that out tags everyone else. For example: im standing on a spawnpoint, and i want the clicker to instantly attack and tag the mob at spawn. Is this the right program? =)

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Yes. Perfect program. Just setup a macro in-game to target the required mob. Use Chimpeon to "press" the key associated with that macro if the mob is not already tagged, then perform attack spells to kill the mob.

----------


## musixx

Just a heads up, pulling 95% Logs with this.. the easy and safe way to make rotations. 
To not be in fear to get a ban like other paid options which requirse a unlocker is a dream.

Sure it is not as "automatic" like normal rotations bots (auto kick for spells etc), but with a bit of practice it's nearly there.
DPS wise with the right rotation addon/wa/tmw it's on the same niveau like paid options.

To be fair it requires a bit of reading to get into it for a optimal usage, thats the point where chimpeon could make new and better example configs available
For normal users which do not progress raid, u get in like 10 Minute a rotation that does pretty much simc dps.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Just a heads up, pulling 95% Logs with this.. the easy and safe way to make rotations. 
> To not be in fear to get a ban like other paid options which requirse a unlocker is a dream.
> 
> Sure it is not as "automatic" like normal rotations bots (auto kick for spells etc), but with a bit of practice it's nearly there.
> DPS wise with the right rotation addon/wa/tmw it's on the same niveau like paid options.
> 
> To be fair it requires a bit of reading to get into it for a optimal usage, thats the point where chimpeon could make new and better example configs available
> For normal users which do not progress raid, u get in like 10 Minute a rotation that does pretty much simc dps.


Glad you like it too  :Smile:  You can setup Chimpeon to auto kick/interupt an enemy spell cast. Just create a Group that looks for a Trigger Pixel about 50% along the enemy cast bar then configure an Action to press your kick/interupt spell.

----------


## PaYnE18

Just bought this, hopefully it's worth it and "safe"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Leynd

> Just bought this, hopefully it's worth it and "safe"


Nothing is safe.

If Blizzard decides to go after this program then its only a matter of time before they figure out a way. They have shown a willingness to go after "small fish" in the past and may do so again in the future.

Recent posts in this thread seem to indicate that you do not have to worry about being banned for using this program. That is simply not true. You can argue that there is much less worry than the programs that interact with the code and you are likely correct. But using any software to automate anything whatsoever in World of Warcraft carries risk.

TLDR: No third party automation is without risk. Its up to the individual to decide what level of risk they are comfortable with.

----------


## PaYnE18

> Nothing is safe.
> 
> If Blizzard decides to go after this program then its only a matter of time before they figure out a way. They have shown a willingness to go after "small fish" in the past and may do so again in the future.
> 
> Recent posts in this thread seem to indicate that you do not have to worry about being banned for using this program. That is simply not true. You can argue that there is much less worry than the programs that interact with the code and you are likely correct. But using any software to automate anything whatsoever in World of Warcraft carries risk.
> 
> TLDR: No third party automation is without risk. Its up to the individual to decide what level of risk they are comfortable with.


I know that's why I put quotation marks.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I know that's why I put quotation marks.


Unlike many other bots, Chimpeon works with many games. This likely means Bliz can't force the developer to stop producing the software or promoting it because it can be used with other software for legitimate purposes. Of course they could come after the user but unless you're blatant about how you use Chimpeon, its unlikely you'll receive a ban. I've been using it daily in many games for over a year. No ban. Like users have said tho, when using software like Chimpeon, you take the risk of receiving a ban. Have fun.

----------


## mcrocky

Hey, is there a hide out of combat option for Hekili? I got your license now but would like the option to deactivate the script until the next fight.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey, is there a hide out of combat option for Hekili? I got your license now but would like the option to deactivate the script until the next fight.


Just Stop Chimpeon. Use the Start/Stop button or specify and use a Start/Stop hotkey.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Other than what's listed in the main post, what do you all use Chimpeon for?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

The TellMeWhen class combat rotations that work great with Chimpeon have been updated for WOW patch 7.2.5...

TMW Combat Rotations

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Anyone got any stats on how Chimpeon performs compared to other combat "helpers"?

----------


## nvi88

Hi ChimpeonFan, this looks great! I have used honorbuddy and gohandsfree, both are combat routine designed for pvp. 

I need help setting it up for WoW Interrupt spellcast, if you can explain a little on how to interrupt at 60% cast (prefer healing cast) without targeting that will make Chimpeon better than other CR.

Honestly I think alot of high end pvper use combat helpers for the auto kick at the moment.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi ChimpeonFan, this looks great! I have used honorbuddy and gohandsfree, both are combat routine designed for pvp. 
> 
> I need help setting it up for WoW Interrupt spellcast, if you can explain a little on how to interrupt at 60% cast (prefer healing cast) without targeting that will make Chimpeon better than other CR.
> 
> Honestly I think alot of high end pvper use combat helpers for the auto kick at the moment.


As long as you can see all enemy cast bars somewhere on your screen you can configure Trigger Pixels for Groups so your interupt spell is pressed when the cast bar changes colour at 60% along the bar. I use similar for PVE where I automatically interupt the targetted mob's spell cast.

----------


## Hotz2

mother of god i just see this amazing software now...i must use it for my DH rotations, so excited 

I will never again use demons bite for my demonic build *-*

Thanks ChapeonFan =D

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> mother of god i just see this amazing software now...i must use it for my DH rotations, so excited 
> 
> I will never again use demons bite for my demonic build *-*
> 
> Thanks ChapeonFan =D


Hope it works out for you. Let us know how you get on using Chimpeon for your Demon Hunter rotation.

----------


## Hotz2

It worked very well! For both standard ST rotation and Demonic build, now all I need to do is manage my CDs and stop the program for a few seconds when adds appear and I need to execute my AOE rotation, for Demon Hunters this is very simple because everything that AOE damage works as a CD

I would like to know if there is a way to refine this ... for example when I use the ST build I need to stop the program because when I execute the eye beam skill with the program connected it cuts the use because it follows the rotation ST ...

----------


## musixx

> It worked very well! For both standard ST rotation and Demonic build, now all I need to do is manage my CDs and stop the program for a few seconds when adds appear and I need to execute my AOE rotation, for Demon Hunters this is very simple because everything that AOE damage works as a CD
> 
> I would like to know if there is a way to refine this ... for example when I use the ST build I need to stop the program because when I execute the eye beam skill with the program connected it cuts the use because it follows the rotation ST ...


You could use the "Status Hot Keys" Function for that together with a Action for that Spell.

https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...s_Hot_Keys.pdf

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> You could use the "Status Hot Keys" Function for that together with a Action for that Spell.
> 
> https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...s_Hot_Keys.pdf


Yep, what he said  :Smile:

----------


## Hotz2

Problem solved! thank you for the tips

But now I have another problem, the wizzard function is no longer working, it worked the first few times I tried and now I'm just copying the position of the pixels and pasting the new skills ...

It seems that it does not recognize my resolution of 2560x1440, which is quite strange since until yesterday was recognizing normally

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Problem solved! thank you for the tips
> 
> But now I have another problem, the wizzard function is no longer working, it worked the first few times I tried and now I'm just copying the position of the pixels and pasting the new skills ...
> 
> It seems that it does not recognize my resolution of 2560x1440, which is quite strange since until yesterday was recognizing normally


Strange that is happening. Something must have changed since "yesterday" on your system. Have you had any progress in the last few days?

----------


## D13g0

Hello
Are there any warlock profiles ready for use? I would be appreciated for help
Thanks

----------


## bboystyle82

How do u level with this?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello
> Are there any warlock profiles ready for use? I would be appreciated for help
> Thanks


Due to screen resolutions, key bindings, position of addons etc being different it is unlikely you'll find a Warlock configuration that will work for you without making changes. Chimpeon is simple to configure once you get your head round the concept so it is better to configure it yourself. Have you looked at the videos linked in the main post? There is also lots of instructions on the developer's website. Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## fabi229

> How do u level with this?


Is it possible to make a leveling rotation, like 1 to 110?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is it possible to make a leveling rotation, like 1 to 110?


The only way you can use Chimpeon to level is to use it for killing mobs that give XP. Find a nice spot with lots of mobs with reasonable respawn times then leave your character in range and let Chimpeon kill them.

----------


## Dr Fiendish

Application keeps disconnecting unable to verify account. When I finally get it to reactivate by entering my password again, it's locks up (not responding).. then gracefully disconnects. Chimpeon.com also down. Unable to access website. Auth-server down? Website down. Hope you're ok.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Application keeps disconnecting unable to verify account. When I finally get it to reactivate by entering my password again, it's locks up (not responding).. then gracefully disconnects. Chimpeon.com also down. Unable to access website. Auth-server down? Website down. Hope you're ok.


I have been in touch with the developer and they state there is an issue with the server. Their host is currently trying to fix the problem.

----------


## Dr Fiendish

> I have been in touch with the developer and they state there is an issue with the server. Their host is currently trying to fix the problem.


Thank you for the quick response. Glad to know it's being fixed soon.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thank you for the quick response. Glad to know it's being fixed soon.


Fixed now. For me at least  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.5

Fixes an issue with Status Hotkeys.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I left my character killing mobs for 24 hours without issue so I can safely say Chimpeon is WOW 7.3 ready!! Also skinned stacks of Fiendish Leather  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Sadly the guy who produces TellMeWhen class combat rotations (that I link in the main post) has quit the game. Does anyone know of another place where TellMeWhen class combat rotations are available please so I can link it please?

Since this post he has updated the class TMW profiles to 7.3  :Smile:

----------


## WiNiFiX

I have not used it in a while, but at the start of legion I used
Ovale Spell Priority - Buffs & Debuffs - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
Is better for all classes I have used it for
in combination with LunaEclipse'&#39;'s Custom Ovale Scripts - Combat - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## HooHaaa

> Sadly the guy who produces TellMeWhen class combat rotations (that I link in the main post) has quit the game. Does anyone know of another place where TellMeWhen class combat rotations are available please so I can link it please?


I think the layout on Chesder's profiles should be good for sometime, just change the priority as skills are changed?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I think the layout on Chesder's profiles should be good for sometime, just change the priority as skills are changed?


I think you're right... certainly my Fury Warrior rotation hasn't changed for 7.3.

----------


## Firegone

> Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.1.6
> 
> Includes the anticipated Area Scan feature that allows you to automate fishing amongst other things!
> 
> Download Now
> 
> Read the release notes


How does your fishing string works? All it does is pressing 1 over and over again (cast bobber)

EDIT: Chimpeon doesn't work properly for me even after playing with the settings. Recasts take along time whatever I try and only the first splash is being recognized, after that every other expires

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> How does your fishing string works? All it does is pressing 1 over and over again (cast bobber)
> 
> EDIT: Chimpeon doesn't work properly for me even after playing with the settings. Recasts take along time whatever I try and only the first splash is being recognized, after that every other expires


Hi, the string supplied on the first page of this post should work straight out of the box. Works in inland water, the sea and even the green stuff on Argus. You must be zoomed all the way in on your character (i.e. it looks like first person). You must also be aware of environment objects that might be the same or similar colour to the pixel in the bobber Chimpeon looks for (red).

----------


## Firegone

> Hi, the string supplied on the first page of this post should work straight out of the box. Works in inland water, the sea and even the green stuff on Argus. You must be zoomed all the way in on your character (i.e. it looks like first person). You must also be aware of environment objects that might be the same or similar colour to the pixel in the bobber Chimpeon looks for (red).


I tried and did as you said because you have to zoom in with most pixel fish bots. No follower either. I changed the area scan box ("really small") but it still won't work :-( Man I hated the pixel based bots years back and it seems my luck with them didn't change in all the years...

EDIT: Imported again. All it does is casting the bobber over and over again

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I tried and did as you said because you have to zoom in with most pixel fish bots. No follower either. I changed the area scan box ("really small") but it still won't work :-( Man I hated the pixel based bots years back and it seems my luck with them didn't change in all the years...
> 
> EDIT: Imported again. All it does is casting the bobber over and over again


Import this one and try. Still requires you to be zoomed in...

OAIwATABMjAwAQJDYXN0IEJvYmJlcgEwATQBMTAwMAEwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATAB
MC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMQExAQEzMS40ODgwOTUyNDsyMS4zMzMzMzMzMzs3MC4zNTcxNDI4Njs0
MS42MTkwNDc2MjswOzEzMTc3MzA7MTA7MDswOzA7MDswOzA7MDswAXs5MzQ1Qzg1Qy1DQTg2LTQz
OTAtQTgwRS02MjkzNDBDRUI0MzR9AQEwATABMAEwAXUBMQEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAw
MAEwATABMAEyMDAwATEBAkNsaWNrIEJvYmJlcgEwATQBMTAwMAEwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAw
MDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMQExAQEzMS40ODgwOTUyNDsyMS4zMzMzMzMzMzs3MC4zNTcx
NDI4Njs0MS42MTkwNDc2MjsxOzEzMTc3MzA7MTA7MTswOzA7MDswOzA7MTs2AXs5NzMxQTVGQi1B
QkRDLTQ1OTMtOTE2MS04QkU0NjEyOTI4QTV9AQEwATABMAEwAVJpZ2h0IG1vdXNlIGJ1dHRvbgEx
AS0wLjA4MTYzMjY1AS0xAS0wLjEzNjA1NDQyAS0xATABMAEzMDAwATEBAjE0OAExODcBMjA5ATcz
ATgxATEyOAE1OQE3NAEyNDkBMTY3ATQxATc4ATEyNQE0MQE4ATE4OA==

----------


## Firegone

> Import this one and try. Still requires you to be zoomed in...
> 
> OAIwATABMjAwAQJDYXN0IEJvYmJlcgEwATQBMTAwMAEwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATAB
> MC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMQExAQEzMS40ODgwOTUyNDsyMS4zMzMzMzMzMzs3MC4zNTcxNDI4Njs0
> MS42MTkwNDc2MjswOzEzMTc3MzA7MTA7MDswOzA7MDswOzA7MDswAXs5MzQ1Qzg1Qy1DQTg2LTQz
> OTAtQTgwRS02MjkzNDBDRUI0MzR9AQEwATABMAEwAXUBMQEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAw
> MAEwATABMAEyMDAwATEBAkNsaWNrIEJvYmJlcgEwATQBMTAwMAEwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAw
> MDAwATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATABMQExAQEzMS40ODgwOTUyNDsyMS4zMzMzMzMzMzs3MC4zNTcx
> NDI4Njs0MS42MTkwNDc2MjsxOzEzMTc3MzA7MTA7MTswOzA7MDswOzA7MTs2AXs5NzMxQTVGQi1B
> ...


Sorry, but I am not your average stupid. I can read and know how it works...

This strong also doesn't work. All it does is cast 1 1 1 (cast fishing). I am fully zoomed in, it works with UltimateFishBot (but I am not a fan of the usage of ingame-sounds).

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Sorry, but I am not your average stupid. I can read and know how it works...
> 
> This strong also doesn't work. All it does is cast 1 1 1 (cast fishing). I am fully zoomed in, it works with UltimateFishBot (but I am not a fan of the usage of ingame-sounds).


Well the string above works for me as does the other one published in the first post. I think you are going to have to tweak some of the settings to get it working for your environment. If it is repeatedly casting then Chimpeon is not detecting the the bobber within the scan area. May I suggest you select a new colour within the bobber (i.e. somewhere in the red feather is normally OK) and keep adjusting the Tollerance until the Hits p/s value is a positive number (between 5 and 10 should be ok) when the bobber is visible within the scan area. Once you have casting working OK, you can then start tweaking the Catch part if indeed that is required.

----------


## Firegone

> Well the string above works for me as does the other one published in the first post. I think you are going to have to tweak some of the settings to get it working for your environment. If it is repeatedly casting then Chimpeon is not detecting the the bobber within the scan area. May I suggest you select a new colour within the bobber (i.e. somewhere in the red feather is normally OK) and keep adjusting the Tollerance until the Hits p/s value is a positive number (between 5 and 10 should be ok) when the bobber is visible within the scan area. Once you have casting working OK, you can then start tweaking the Catch part if indeed that is required.


Tried everything now, windowed, windowed fullscreen, fullscreen, picked the color 10 times at different points, tried tolerance values between 0 and 100%, it just doesn't work. The hits p/s value is always 0 and never changes. Is it supposed to change when the script is running or stopped on mouseover?

Too bad, guess I have to stick to the other one  :Frown: 

EDIT: Played a bit with the scan area, had to change it 10 times using the hotkeys (always the same area^^) and now it started recognizing the color when casting the bobber... but no matter how much I change the tolerance, I don't get how it can find Red (even with tolerance it is looking for red) in a green pool of fel lava when no bobber is cast :-) That's why I only have a 30% hit as it seems and sometimes it refuses to cast the bobber because it thinks it found the color, so there is no need to cast it

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Tried everything now, windowed, windowed fullscreen, fullscreen, picked the color 10 times at different points, tried tolerance values between 0 and 100%, it just doesn't work. The hits p/s value is always 0 and never changes. Is it supposed to change when the script is running or stopped on mouseover?
> 
> Too bad, guess I have to stick to the other one 
> 
> EDIT: Played a bit with the scan area, had to change it 10 times using the hotkeys (always the same area^^) and now it started recognizing the color when casting the bobber... but no matter how much I change the tolerance, I don't get how it can find Red (even with tolerance it is looking for red) in a green pool of fel lava when no bobber is cast :-) That's why I only have a 30% hit as it seems and sometimes it refuses to cast the bobber because it thinks it found the color, so there is no need to cast it


Chimpeon can detect when the bobber is not in the scan area because a NOT is applied to the settings! i.e. If color NOT in scan area then cast. Can you PM me a screentshot when you are zoomed in, with the float visible and Chimpeon area frame shown please. I can't understand why it doesn't work for you.

----------


## panzerwhore

> I left my character killing mobs for 24 hours without issue so I can safely say Chimpeon is WOW 7.3 ready!! Also skinned stacks of Fiendish Leather


How do you even get this thing to skin? I can't get any of these dumb macros to work for skinning

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> How do you even get this thing to skin? I can't get any of these dumb macros to work for skinning


There are two options for skinning. The first being the easiest to configure and use...

1. Use Mother's Skinning Knife. Mother's Skinning Knife - Item - World of Warcraft
Bind this knife to a key then setup a Group in Chimpeon that has a Time Interval Action On setting of say 10000ms (10 seconds) or whatever you like. Now set the associated Action Key/Button setting to the key the knife is bound to. Start Chimpeon. Chimpeon will now use Mother's Skinning Knife every 10 seconds and as such skin any skinable mob within 40 yards. There is a place in Argus where you can position your character between 3 NPCs each of which kill a bat-like creature that is skinable. Just stand there with Chimpeon started and skin these bats without even having to tag them!

2. If you don't have Mother's Skinning Knife then things are a little more complicated. For starters skinable mobs will need to die close to you. You will need to setup a Group with a Time Interval of say 10000ms and have an associated Action that moves the mouse cursor to where the dead mobs normally die (i.e. next to your character) then press the right mouse button to skin them.

For both these options you might also need to implement a Chimpeon Group that loots the mob prior to skinning. This is made very easy if you have access to Loot-a-rang Loot-A-Rang - Item - World of Warcraft. If you do, do something similar to option 1 above. If not, do something similar to option 2 above.

Setting up Chimpeon for skinning and looting is dead easy. If you're struggling with that then maybe Chimpeon isn't the tool for you.

----------


## HBRefugee

Chimpeon Auth is down & can't access website.

----------


## hackzilla

Hey! This program is excelent, doin some tries atm will probably buy soon.
Anyway i have setup the rotation and its working perfectly, but for some reason even when im out of combat, with no target selected, and no icon showing up, the program still tries to press keys... Is this normal? 
Thanks

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Chimpeon Auth is down & can't access website.


Website and licence activation is working for me!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey! This program is excelent, doin some tries atm will probably buy soon.
> Anyway i have setup the rotation and its working perfectly, but for some reason even when im out of combat, with no target selected, and no icon showing up, the program still tries to press keys... Is this normal? 
> Thanks


Hi can you PM me your configuration string please? Also, are you using an addon like TellMeWhen for your rotation?

----------


## hackzilla

> Hi can you PM me your configuration string please? Also, are you using an addon like TellMeWhen for your rotation?


Hey! My bad i was using the same trigger pixel for 3 habilities and they were behaving odly.. i changed it to diferent colors and it's all good now.
Using it with aethysrotation and working good!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey! My bad i was using the same trigger pixel for 3 habilities and they were behaving odly.. i changed it to diferent colors and it's all good now.
> Using it with aethysrotation and working good!


Good to hear you got it sorted  :Smile:

----------


## HooHaaa

> There are two options for skinning. The first being the easiest to configure and use...
> 
> 1. Use Mother's Skinning Knife. Mother's Skinning Knife - Item - World of Warcraft
> Bind this knife to a key then setup a Group in Chimpeon that has a Time Interval Action On setting of say 10000ms (10 seconds) or whatever you like. Now set the associated Action Key/Button setting to the key the knife is bound to. Start Chimpeon. Chimpeon will now use Mother's Skinning Knife every 10 seconds and as such skin any skinable mob within 40 yards. There is a place in Argus where you can position your character between 3 NPCs each of which kill a bat-like creature that is skinable. Just stand there with Chimpeon started and skin these bats without even having to tag them!
> 
> 2. If you don't have Mother's Skinning Knife then things are a little more complicated. For starters skinable mobs will need to die close to you. You will need to setup a Group with a Time Interval of say 10000ms and have an associated Action that moves the mouse cursor to where the dead mobs normally die (i.e. next to your character) then press the right mouse button to skin them.
> 
> For both these options you might also need to implement a Chimpeon Group that loots the mob prior to skinning. This is made very easy if you have access to Loot-a-rang Loot-A-Rang - Item - World of Warcraft. If you do, do something similar to option 1 above. If not, do something similar to option 2 above.
> 
> Setting up Chimpeon for skinning and looting is dead easy. If you're struggling with that then maybe Chimpeon isn't the tool for you.


What coords is this area?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> What coords is this area?


Teleport to the Shattered Fields on Argus. You'll soon see where I mean!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Seems like the Chimp dodged the latest ban wave (yet again)  :Smile:

----------


## blazinhazen

Been looking for an alternative to the lua unlockers and bots that require them that are getting hit with bans and this program looks like its just the ticket. I dont need bot logic to help me smash thing in pve or pvp just something simple that can hit the keys for me in an optimal fashion and spare my fingers and keyboard from constantly spamming keys myself.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Been looking for an alternative to the lua unlockers and bots that require them that are getting hit with bans and this program looks like its just the ticket. I dont need bot logic to help me smash thing in pve or pvp just something simple that can hit the keys for me in an optimal fashion and spare my fingers and keyboard from constantly spamming keys myself.


Chimpeon will do that  :Smile:  Install an addon (like Tell Me When) and you'll do a good rotation.

----------


## Belgsken

Hello,
Does chimpeon do healing ? And if so: does it know how to heal.in raids/dungeons.
Sorry if this is a dumb question but i am new to this.
Greetings.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello,
> Does chimpeon do healing ? And if so: does it know how to heal.in raids/dungeons.
> Sorry if this is a dumb question but i am new to this.
> Greetings.


I've not used it for healing myself but it could do that. You could use Trigger Pixels to detect the health bar (or lack of it) then perform a heal. I guess using some healing based addons (like Healbot (if that's still a thing) would make things easier. You could use the Area Scan feature too. If you jump over to the developer's discord channel maybe someone there can help you.

----------


## Ockrail

Nice work! I wanna try this on vanilla hah Would it work ?

----------


## warble00

It will work on any version of any game. It isn't a WoW specific tool.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> It will work on any version of any game. It isn't a WoW specific tool.


The current release will work with any version of WOW but it won't work with all other games (although it does with a lot of MMORPGs). However, I read on the developer's Discord they will be releasing a beta that works with any Windows game  :Smile:

----------


## laptopmenace

Is there an addon I can use in conjunction with this for vanilla private servers?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there an addon I can use in conjunction with this for vanilla private servers?


I guess there are legacy addons about somewhere. No idea where though sorry.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Interesting (pre) release notes on the Chimpeon website. Looks like Chimpeon is going to start working for a whole lot more games  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.15.1.3 Beta release

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## pihsag2

All these years later it still blows my mind you're pretending to not be the creator :confused:

----------


## Ockrail

lol =p kina funny

----------


## sinbad20069

is this bannable?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I doubt you'll find any automation software that isn't bannable!

----------


## future901

Hello, is it possible to create a Macro for TSM to buy out automatically?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

What is TSM?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> What is TSM?


TradeSkillMaster - Most advanced addon for making gold in World of Warcraft

----------


## ChimpeonFan

If there is something in TSM that Chimpeon can identify then yes I guess it could be used to buy out automatically.

----------


## future901

Yeah, i hope u can help me. I must bind left mouseclick and shift+mousewheel at the same time. Is it possible?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Yeah, i hope u can help me. I must bind left mouseclick and shift+mousewheel at the same time. Is it possible?


I don't think mousewheel is supported. At least I can't find it!

----------


## future901

Are u able to add the Mousewheel?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Are u able to add the Mousewheel?


Have a chat with a developer over on Chimpeon's Discord channel.

----------


## Soapbox

> Have a chat with a developer over on Chimpeon's Discord channel.


Or you could just answer him and stop acting like you aren't the one behind Chimpeon. Its a bit weird.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Or you could just answer him and stop acting like you aren't the one behind Chimpeon. Its a bit weird.


He is the HR / Sales guy, not the dev, no clue why you think he is the dev.

----------


## iroh123

Would this work on other versions of wow like in classic servers?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Would this work on other versions of wow like in classic servers?


Yes it should work with almost anything.

----------


## thomasj

I have started using Chimpeon with the Ovale rotation addon. Everything works fine except one thing.

Is there any rotation addon that can switch between Single Target and AOE? I am missing an AOE rotation. Or is there an alternative way to do this?

Found out: there is another icon that adapt to AOE in Ovale.

Another question. How do I easy set up the rotations. I can use training dummies for the most common spells, but how about AOE. I need to actually be in combat to trigger the icons. Also interrupt spells which I can't easily trigger with a dummy.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I have started using Chimpeon with the Ovale rotation addon. Everything works fine except one thing.
> 
> Is there any rotation addon that can switch between Single Target and AOE? I am missing an AOE rotation. Or is there an alternative way to do this?
> 
> Found out: there is another icon that adapt to AOE in Ovale.
> 
> Another question. How do I easy set up the rotations. I can use training dummies for the most common spells, but how about AOE. I need to actually be in combat to trigger the icons. Also interrupt spells which I can't easily trigger with a dummy.


Setup is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I'd go in raid finder and start killing a boss (with other mobs). That should enable you to also detect a cast bar and setup a Group for that so you can interupt casts.

----------


## Frojo

dawg this is... Legit as F!

----------


## barkuz

I have been banned today. Only one program i used was chimpeon and addon tmw, every time been near computer and turn it off. First ban in my life with 8 years wow expireance )

----------


## Highthelios

Hey got Chimpeon downloaded but having more trouble setting up TMW than anything, how do you get the priority spell cast list so I can put that into Chimpeon like the video? Very confused (addon noob)

----------


## HooHaaa

A lot of people that used this just got hit with 6 month bans.

----------


## future901

> A lot of people that used this just got hit with 6 month bans.


Yes. Me too :/

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey got Chimpeon downloaded but having more trouble setting up TMW than anything, how do you get the priority spell cast list so I can put that into Chimpeon like the video? Very confused (addon noob)


Use one of these TMW profiles...

World of Warcraft

Just follow the instructions the profile maker provides then follow the video to get Chimp working with TMW.

----------


## Soapbox

Time to edit 'safest' out of that front post.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Time to edit 'safest' out of that front post.


Agreed! Seems nothing is safe from Blizzard! Mind you, I've not been hit by the hammer.

----------


## future901

I used only some Jumps to doesnt go afk. Account-ban till 06/2019

----------


## Leynd

> Agreed! Seems nothing is safe from Blizzard! Mind you, I've not been hit by the hammer.


Blizzard does not always ban everyone using a particular software. This is true even with notorious bots like Honorbuddy during their numerous banwaves. I seem to recall at least one user who claimed to never have been banned.

Whether its due to an inadequacy with their detection methods or some other reason reason known only to Blizz is a subject of much debate.

Its odd to me that Blizzard would spend so many resources going after pixel bots that mostly perform rotations. Unlike programs such as honorbuddy that offered complete automation of your character from leveling up to farming to Auction House botting, Pixel bots do not have a huge impact on the game economy and other players. It could be argued that they help the game as it increased the number of players able to play at a moderately high level increasing overall enjoyment. I would love to be able to install something like Chimpeon or SBR on my in-laws and Children's system who's play is rather abysmal. I am above average when it comes to dps. But as soon as I have to move my dps is garbage on most characters. If I could not macro a tank rotation I would never have been able to see end game content outside of LFR and Vanilla WOW. Maybe its the effect on PVP, but IDK how effective pixel bots are in that aspect of the game as I have never been fond of it.

----------


## Shade3891

Me and my dad got banned for 6 months just now! used Chimpeon for casual interrupting in heroic dungeons... and to prevent afk log off.
Both started on a new level 1, will do nicely transfer after the ban expires, still got all my toys,mounts and moggs  :Smile: )

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Damn, there was a banwave for this? Now I regret purchasing.

----------


## warble00

> Damn, there was a banwave for this? Now I regret purchasing.


You probably don't regret it as much as those who purchased and got banned.  :Smile:

----------


## Highthelios

Righto, finally got Tellmewhen to work properly  :Big Grin:  just wondered if this is possible to be used with IsBoxer? Seems when I try set it up it won't let me but on a single client it will ;o

----------


## fragnot

> Righto, finally got Tellmewhen to work properly  just wondered if this is possible to be used with IsBoxer? Seems when I try set it up it won't let me but on a single client it will ;o


Dont use it. You will get banned very very quickly.

Alot of us that used this Chimpeon software got banned, including myself.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

> Blizzard does not always ban everyone using a particular software. This is true even with notorious bots like Honorbuddy during their numerous banwaves. I seem to recall at least one user who claimed to never have been banned.
> 
> Whether its due to an inadequacy with their detection methods or some other reason reason known only to Blizz is a subject of much debate.
> 
> Its odd to me that Blizzard would spend so many resources going after pixel bots that mostly perform rotations. Unlike programs such as honorbuddy that offered complete automation of your character from leveling up to farming to Auction House botting, Pixel bots do not have a huge impact on the game economy and other players. It could be argued that they help the game as it increased the number of players able to play at a moderately high level increasing overall enjoyment. I would love to be able to install something like Chimpeon or SBR on my in-laws and Children's system who's play is rather abysmal. I am above average when it comes to dps. But as soon as I have to move my dps is garbage on most characters. If I could not macro a tank rotation I would never have been able to see end game content outside of LFR and Vanilla WOW. Maybe its the effect on PVP, but IDK how effective pixel bots are in that aspect of the game as I have never been fond of it.


Blizzard goes behind everyone, they spend a ton of resources on fighting Honorbuddy and even that bot maker company behind it, as you may not know after many many Banwaves the Buddyteam officially will stop selling and updating Honorbuddy at the end of this month. RIP Honorbuddy. Blizzard got much better in fighting cheats thanks to some new hires, Auto rotations is cheating no matter your reasons behind it. At the moment they seem to have beaten all public bots.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> Blizzard goes behind everyone, they spend a ton of resources on fighting Honorbuddy and even that bot maker company behind it, as you may not know after many many Banwaves the Buddyteam officially will stop selling and updating Honorbuddy at the end of this month. RIP Honorbuddy. Blizzard got much better in fighting cheats thanks to some new hires, Auto rotations is cheating no matter your reasons behind it. At the moment they seem to have beaten all public bots.


This is very much true. With Blizzard cracking down hard on any and every bot/hack, it's very much dead. Really nowadays, the closest thing to a bot that people have in retail is the Gnome Sequencer addon which is a-okay by Blizzard's TOS.

Private Server botting is still alive, however. Granted, there have been a few bans for botting/hacking on private servers, but bans from using rotation bots in general are very rare still. Hardly anyone bots on private servers as well, to my understanding.

----------


## Leynd

Its funny how they seem to care more about those cheats that allow others to make a profit due to their interaction with world of warcraft than those cheats that do not. I suspect that has quite a bit more to do with it than any supposed advantage. Like some guy using a rotation program to run world quests/lfr for whatever the reason is doing harm to the game/gaining more advantage when compared to things like the felslate world quest exploit or the AP exploit from a year or so ago. Whis is really more worthy of a six month suspension?. But that is a different discussion.

----------


## Ruby_

> Its funny how they seem to care more about those cheats that allow others to make a profit due to their interaction with world of warcraft than those cheats that do not. I suspect that has quite a bit more to do with it than any supposed advantage. Like some guy using a rotation program to run world quests/lfr for whatever the reason is doing harm to the game/gaining more advantage when compared to things like the felslate world quest exploit or the AP exploit from a year or so ago. Whis is really more worthy of a six month suspension?. But that is a different discussion.


I have an account perma banned from MoP "duping" bug with inscription. Only did it once to see if it really worked and got a perma-ban. No other bans on that account.

----------


## primo222

removed sorry I was told too.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

I probably should have pointed out that this was said to work on private servers by Chimpeon's Official YouTube Channel. At least I think it's Chimpeon's YouTube Channel.

If this is true, ChimpeonFan should really point that out in this thread as it will help sales a lot.

----------


## Leynd

This works independently of any game so its not tied to any specific version of the game. There are very few programs, much less games it does not work with. This independence gives it versatility but makes its functionality in game somewhat limited and requires more setup for the end user.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.1.1 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## DragonfireEX402

I use PQR for Wrath servers and above. I have no idea what's out there for Vanilla or BC, so this might be the best thing for said servers.

That being said, if anyone ever does use Chimpeon for private servers, let me know how it worked for them.

----------


## mcgbg

*W + MouseClick 
*
how can I use it in this way?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> *W + MouseClick 
> *
> how can I use it in this way?


It depends if W is acting like a modifier like Alt, Shift or Crtl would (i.e. you press W and Mouse Click simultaneously to do something). Or do you want to press W then Mouse Click. If the latter, you would have an Action for W and another Action for Left Mouse Button for the same Group.

----------


## excepter

Worked in tray?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Worked in tray?


Can you elaborate please? I do not understand!!

----------


## xcureanddisease

I used SBR for a long time. I miss that rotation.

Question I have, hows the ban rate? I just got back to WoW. Looking for something that ONLY does rotation. This seems like a good fit.

So whats it like, safety wise?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Like every public bot, cheat, clicker (call them what you will), Chimpeon is detected by Blizzard unless you use the streaming method detailed on the developer's website... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## bgs21358

> Like every public bot, cheat, clicker (call them what you will), Chimpeon is detected by Blizzard unless you use the streaming method detailed on the developer's website... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC


Struggling to get this method working, the stream window always seems to crash once put into windowed mode.

----------


## excepter

> It depends if W is acting like a modifier like Alt, Shift or Crtl would (i.e. you press W and Mouse Click simultaneously to do something). Or do you want to press W then Mouse Click. If the latter, you would have an Action for W and another Action for Left Mouse Button for the same Group.


If the game window is minimized in the tray, will it work, emulation of the keys in this window?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> If the game window is minimized in the tray, will it work, emulation of the keys in this window?


It should work if you have your Actions set to Method 2. However, if the game is minimised Trigger Pixels won't work. So, I think only Groups with their Action On set to Time Interval will work if the game is minimised.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Struggling to get this method working, the stream window always seems to crash once put into windowed mode.


When you say "crash", what exactly happens? Its not something I've experienced. Maybe a reboot will resolve it  :Wink: !!

----------


## excepter

> It should work if you have your Actions set to Method 2. However, if the game is minimised Trigger Pixels won't work. So, I think only Groups with their Action On set to Time Interval will work if the game is minimised.


I play Wow in 3 windows, will it work on every window, or only one?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I play Wow in 3 windows, will it work on every window, or only one?


Hi, to be honest I have no idea as I only play it on one monitor. A quick way to find out is to create a Trigger Pixel for each window and see if Chimpeon can react to it... https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...Game_Spell.pdf

----------


## xcureanddisease

Can someone please help me setup the stream option? 

willing to paypal some money for said help.

thanks.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.5.3 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## Crushthebug

Is there a way to set up dependencies?

For example, if I'm using it for interrupting an ability, I check the cast bar of my target for a certain pixel and it interrupts their spell if it finds it. Then, it checks a pixel to see that my interrupt is on cooldown. If it is on cooldown, then it will check the target's castbar but instead of trying to use my interupt, it will use a stun to stop the cast instead.

So more simply:

- If targets casts > Interrupt
- If target casts while interrupt is on cooldown > stun

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there a way to set up dependencies?
> 
> For example, if I'm using it for interrupting an ability, I check the cast bar of my target for a certain pixel and it interrupts their spell if it finds it. Then, it checks a pixel to see that my interrupt is on cooldown. If it is on cooldown, then it will check the target's castbar but instead of trying to use my interupt, it will use a stun to stop the cast instead.
> 
> So more simply:
> 
> - If targets casts > Interrupt
> - If target casts while interrupt is on cooldown > stun


I think you would need to setup two Groups. Group 1 would interupt if target casts and interupt spell is available. Group 2 would stun if target casts, stun spell is available and interupt spell is on cooldown.

----------


## Crushthebug

> I think you would need to setup two Groups. Group 1 would interupt if target casts and interupt spell is available. Group 2 would stun if target casts, stun spell is available and interupt spell is on cooldown.


But how would I setup the 2nd group with all of those dependencies built in?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> But how would I setup the 2nd group with all of those dependencies built in?


You can specify multiple Trigger Pixels for a single Group. Something like this for the Stun Group...

Trigger Pixel A (Cast bar shown) AND Trigger Pixel B (Stun Spell available) AND Trigger Pixel C (Interupt spell on cooldown). So...

For trigger Pixel A you are looking for a pixel in the enemy cast bar. Trigger Pixel B you are looking for a pixel in the Stun spell icon when it is available. Trigger Pixel C you are looking for a pixel in the Interupt spell when it is on cooldown.

----------


## Crushthebug

> You can specify multiple Trigger Pixels for a single Group. Something like this for the Stun Group...
> 
> Trigger Pixel A (Cast bar shown) AND Trigger Pixel B (Stun Spell available) AND Trigger Pixel C (Interupt spell on cooldown). So...
> 
> For trigger Pixel A you are looking for a pixel in the enemy cast bar. Trigger Pixel B you are looking for a pixel in the Stun spell icon when it is available. Trigger Pixel C you are looking for a pixel in the Interupt spell when it is on cooldown.


Ah I see thanks that works perfectly. I didn't realize you could set multiple pixel searches within a single group - My bad! :x

Sorry to keep asking questions but I do have one more if you don't mind:

Is there a way to pause Chimpeon for "x" seconds upon designated hotkey press? The main reason for this is if I'm running a rotation with a status hotkey and I want to use an ability immediately during the rotation, it's annoying to have to press my status hotkey to toggle off my rotation just to cast the ability.

EDIT: I thought of another question! Sorry! Is there a way to set the hotkey for any of my groups/actions to the side mouse buttons? They aren't in the drop down menu and they aren't entered in when I press them. I can solve this using autohotkey but I'd prefer to just use Chimpeon if it's possible to do it.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Ah I see thanks that works perfectly. I didn't realize you could set multiple pixel searches within a single group - My bad! :x
> 
> Sorry to keep asking questions but I do have one more if you don't mind:
> 
> Is there a way to pause Chimpeon for "x" seconds upon designated hotkey press? The main reason for this is if I'm running a rotation with a status hotkey and I want to use an ability immediately during the rotation, it's annoying to have to press my status hotkey to toggle off my rotation just to cast the ability.
> 
> EDIT: I thought of another question! Sorry! Is there a way to set the hotkey for any of my groups/actions to the side mouse buttons? They aren't in the drop down menu and they aren't entered in when I press them. I can solve this using autohotkey but I'd prefer to just use Chimpeon if it's possible to do it.


Hey, Setup your Status Hot Key to turn off all Groups, execute your spell then turn on all Groups again. Read this... https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...s_Hot_Keys.pdf

You can't use your side mouse buttons in Chimpeon  :Frown:

----------


## Crushthebug

> Hey, Setup your Status Hot Key to turn off all Groups, execute your spell then turn on all Groups again. Read this... https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...s_Hot_Keys.pdf
> 
> You can't use your side mouse buttons in Chimpeon


Ok I'll try that out, thanks a lot. Shame you can't use side mouse buttons but I can solve it with AHK anyway so it's not that big of a deal.

Thanks again for answering my questions  :Smile:

----------


## ninjabredman

wrong chat disregard

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.6.4 has been released!

The update allows you to use Chimpeon with Splashtop so you can stream your game to a remote PC and stay safe and unbanned!

Read the guide for how to use Splashtop with Chimpeon...
Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ninjabredman

So I thought I'd give this a try since Wow Combat Assister got banned

Can safely say even with Method 2 I got banned, Would not recommend using this without the Streaming from a secondary PC option



EDIT - I even installed it into my Skype folder (because i dont use it), Renamed the program as skype and used a resource hacker to change the logo from the monkey to Skype logos

----------


## fragnot

> So I thought I'd give this a try since Wow Combat Assister got banned
> 
> Can safely say even with Method 2 I got banned, Would not recommend using this without the Streaming from a secondary PC option
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - I even installed it into my Skype folder (because i dont use it), Renamed the program as skype and used a resource hacker to change the logo from the monkey to Skype logos


For WoW, this is a death sentence.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> For WoW, this is a death sentence.


Unless you're on a private server. Which, considering Warmane has detected PQR on all their servers, Chimpeon is probably your safest bet if you want any sort of automated combat whatsoever.

----------


## Crushthebug

@ChimpeonFan How confident are you that using Steam In-home Streaming from a remote PC will be enough to hide Chimpeon from Blizzard?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> @ChimpeonFan How confident are you that using Steam In-home Streaming from a remote PC will be enough to hide Chimpeon from Blizzard?


Chimpeon (or any other clicker) used with streaming is probably as safe as you're going to get. But, like any other bot/cheat, there is always a risk of being banned, and it would be wrong of me to state Chimpeon is 100% safe. However, there have been no reported bans for using the streaming method. Of course, if you use Chimpeon to automate an action (like fishing or mob killing) there is the chance players will report you or Blizzard flags you for repeated and prolonged actions. Use Chimpeon's randomise options and be a bit subtle and you'll probably be OK.

Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC
Staying Safe and Not Being Banned

----------


## Crushthebug

> Chimpeon (or any other clicker) used with streaming is probably as safe as you're going to get. But, like any other bot/cheat, there is always a risk of being banned, and it would be wrong of me to state Chimpeon is 100% safe. However, there have been no reported bans for using the streaming method. Of course, if you use Chimpeon to automate an action (like fishing or mob killing) there is the chance players will report you or Blizzard flags you for repeated and prolonged actions. Use Chimpeon's randomise options and be a bit subtle and you'll probably be OK.
> 
> Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC
> Staying Safe and Not Being Banned


Have you personally used it for WoW since they started banning it using the streaming method?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Have you personally used it for WoW since they started banning it using the streaming method?


Yes I have tested it with it. No ban.

----------


## Crushthebug

> Yes I have tested it with it. No ban.


Do you recommend using Splashtop or Steam?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Splashtop is easier to work with. Stream has been reported to be faster/less lag. If you're doing something like fishing or auto killing mobs (where lag isn't really an issue) then use Splashtop.

----------


## unie01

sub'd to this thread

----------


## buschaffe

I can reccomend Game Streaming - Local Co-Op Games Online | Parsec for streaming. Simple to set up and works pretty well.

----------


## xcureanddisease

I would like to thank Chimpeon and team for being so difficult to set up (Steam method) that the setup process forced me to learn how to play Ret by hand.

Money well spent. No sarcasm.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I would like to thank Chimpeon and team for being so difficult to set up (Steam method) that the setup process forced me to learn how to play Ret by hand.
> 
> Money well spent. No sarcasm.


I'm pleased it helped you out  :Smile:  Have you tried Splashtop streaming? Way simpler to setup.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.7.1 has been released!

The update provides a Radius setting. When enabled, Chimpeon will look within the radius for a Trigger Pixel. This helps when streaming due to the position of pixels in the stream window having a tendancy to move slightly.

Read the guide for how to use streaming with Chimpeon...
Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## uniemaia

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread

----------


## Firegone

> Yes I have tested it with it. No ban.


Bans are delayed. Last 6 month ban is over in april... report back then or atleast a month later... They ban in waves and not after 1-2 months

----------


## Leynd

> Bans are delayed. Last 6 month ban is over in april... report back then or atleast a month later... They ban in waves and not after 1-2 months


Blizzard has been banning Chimpeon users running the program on the same PC as WOW (not using the streaming method) withing a couple of days if not sooner. Try it if you do not believe me.

Heck, there is a report in this forum topic one page back of them having done so. There are multiple reports of it happening on their discord.

They used to ban in waves. With all the big bots dead, who is to say if they discontinued the process. I imagine they would for newly detected bots however.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Blizzard has been banning Chimpeon users running the program on the same PC as WOW (not using the streaming method) withing a couple of days if not sooner. Try it if you do not believe me.
> 
> Heck, there is a report in this forum topic one page back of them having done so. There are multiple reports of it happening on their discord.
> 
> They used to ban in waves. With all the big bots dead, who is to say if they discontinued the process. I imagine they would for newly detected bots however.


I've been fishing in WOW with Chimpeon for weeks using the streaming method. No ban. Mind you, I'm perched on my raft way out in the sea so I never see anyone and therefore don't get reported by players. I think streaming WOW to another PC where Chimpeon is installed is about as safe as you're going to get these days.

The Chimpeon Discord is down, so I guess Blizzard has guns out blazing for the Chimpeon boys!

----------


## sheltering

@chimpeon Your private messages have reached the maximum. Can't send you any.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> @chimpeon Your private messages have reached the maximum. Can't send you any.


Thanks for the heads up. All clear now  :Smile:

----------


## Crushthebug

> I've been fishing in WOW with Chimpeon for weeks using the streaming method. No ban. Mind you, I'm perched on my raft way out in the sea so I never see anyone and therefore don't get reported by players. I think streaming WOW to another PC where Chimpeon is installed is about as safe as you're going to get these days.
> 
> The Chimpeon Discord is down, so I guess Blizzard has guns out blazing for the Chimpeon boys!


Will streaming have too much delay to make decent combat rotations or accurate spell interrupts? I play well manually but I have a joint condition that makes long raids/pvp sessions begin to cause me pain so if it's good enough to do as well or better than my manual play then I may try it out. Also, are you able to trigger it on and off from your main PC or do you have to use the keyboard from the Chimpeon PC?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Will streaming have too much delay to make decent combat rotations or accurate spell interrupts? I play well manually but I have a joint condition that makes long raids/pvp sessions begin to cause me pain so if it's good enough to do as well or better than my manual play then I may try it out. Also, are you able to trigger it on and off from your main PC or do you have to use the keyboard from the Chimpeon PC?


Streaming will cause a slight delay but that delay will be dependent upon how the two PCs are connected (direct cable/wifi), the spec of your PC and your streaming method. The best thing to do is to try it. As for starting and stopping Chimpeon, you would have to stop it by pressing a key on the Chimpeon PC. However, you could use a WOW addon that displays an icon on your game screen when you press a key. Chimpeon could then be setup to stop when it detects a pixel in this icon, and start when it detects a pixel in another icon. You would use the Status Hot Keys for this functionality... https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...s_Hot_Keys.pdf

----------


## cordes96

Have you ever thought about running wow in a virtual box or machine that way they can't find the process? Or has that been done before? I don't know if they would know if it is not a regular key sent and it was sent from a program.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Have you ever thought about running wow in a virtual box or machine that way they can't find the process? Or has that been done before? I don't know if they would know if it is not a regular key sent and it was sent from a program.


I have only tried it with VirtualBox and it was a nightmare to configure due to it being difficult to select Trigger Pixels in the stream window within the VM. It might work better with a different VM program though.

----------


## cordes96

What if the box was full screen and chipmpeon was running on a second screen. I'm not familiar with this so i'm not aware on the operation in selecting trigger pixel but if there is more meaning if the thing was fullscreen would make it easier?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> What if the box was full screen and chipmpeon was running on a second screen. I'm not familiar with this so i'm not aware on the operation in selecting trigger pixel but if there is more meaning if the thing was fullscreen would make it easier?


I'm not sure without testing and have since uninstalled VirtualBox. Another thing I found was that due to the VM having to use Windows generic drivers, the performance was poor. I don't have enough experience of using VM software so I can't say if performance could be improved (by using a proper GPU driver) or whether another VM is a better solution.

----------


## Ordes

I use this even for vanilla ! amazing addon, just had to say thanks.

----------


## j7h7h8i

Hi, with the streaming method does the chimpeon pc specs matter?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> I'm not sure without testing and have since uninstalled VirtualBox. Another thing I found was that due to the VM having to use Windows generic drivers, the performance was poor. I don't have enough experience of using VM software so I can't say if performance could be improved (by using a proper GPU driver) or whether another VM is a better solution.


*Without streaming method:*
VMWare Workstation or Player both work fine (to run wow in as host), but dont expect 100% lag free gameplay - however since chimpeon does not support hardware keystrokes if you run chimpeon in the physical pc VMware is on it will not be able to send keystrokes to the virtual machine as VMWare blocks software keystrokes - this is currently my method for my personal pixel bot. [I cannot share what I use to send my hardware keystrokes - but you can look into https://github.com/jasonpang/Interceptor] as a software based "hardware" keystroke. 

Other method: (without chimpeon - need linux native app)
Run wow under linux in wine - send hardware / software keystrokes from linux host to wow window, the advantage here is support for allowing software keystrokes. 
_The one flaw in the above_ _linux__ + wine method is that it "may" stop working in BFA with the changes to only support DX11, as its still not quite stable yet._

*With streaming method:*
If you are referring to streaming to a virtual PC from a completely different physical PC it shoud be fine using this method, but streaming from VMWare host to VMWare guest, (and controlling host from guest), i dont think will work*, emphasis on think - have not tested.
**Edit:* Just tested this morning, its possible with VMWare - you can use splashtop streaming - but u need to disconnect mouse from host pc once streaming starts and ofc u need 2 screens on host, 1 for vmware 1 for game which is being streamed.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Hi, with the streaming method does the chimpeon pc specs matter?


Thats answered in the guide to setup

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi, with the streaming method does the chimpeon pc specs matter?


I used it with a Pentium core duo with 2GB ram running Windows 7. It worked  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I've been using the Chimpeon streaming method to catch fish. I used the fishing config detailed on the main post (Chimpeon Key Sender / Auto Clicker) and it worked a treat  :Cool: 

Remember to zoom in!

Anyone else having any luck with using Chimpeon remotely from WOW?

----------


## mark twain

I am interested in purchasing this but I am concerned because you have removed Discord. Why is there no longer a Discord channel?

----------


## Crushthebug

> I am interested in purchasing this but I am concerned because you have removed Discord. Why is there no longer a Discord channel?


I'm not ChimpeonFan, but the Discord wasn't removed by the creators of the Chimpeon server, it was removed by Discord themselves as a result of pressure from Blizzard to have Discord remove any and all servers that pertained to "cheating" in any of their games. Any Discord servers dedicated to combat routines, farming bots, aimbots, hacks, scripts, exploits or RMT that were related to any of Blizzards games have been cracked down on.

As for the program itself, it's a great program but it will get you banned in any of Blizzard's games that run their anti-cheat (Overwatch and WoW in particular). Perhaps the use of the streaming method can get around this... I still haven't tried to confirm. It's still a great program for private servers or other, non-Blizzard, games.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'm not ChimpeonFan, but the Discord wasn't removed by the creators of the Chimpeon server, it was removed by Discord themselves as a result of pressure from Blizzard to have Discord remove any and all servers that pertained to "cheating" in any of their games. Any Discord servers dedicated to combat routines, farming bots, aimbots, hacks, scripts, exploits or RMT that were related to any of Blizzards games have been cracked down on.
> 
> As for the program itself, it's a great program but it will get you banned in any of Blizzard's games that run their anti-cheat (Overwatch and WoW in particular). Perhaps the use of the streaming method can get around this... I still haven't tried to confirm. It's still a great program for private servers or other, non-Blizzard, games.


^ That  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## j7h7h8i

> use a WOW addon that displays an icon on your game screen when you press a key. Chimpeon could then be setup to stop when it detects a pixel in this icon, and start when it detects a pixel in another icon. You would use the Status Hot Keys for this functionality...


HI, I am not very smart with this stuff. I read the tutorials. How exactly do i do this?

----------


## Glimser

Greetings all. Is anyone having issues accessing the site? Chimpeon kept going into not responding for me so I wanted to reinstall it but the site seems to be inaccessible. Am I going crazy?

----------


## nightwish2

Yeah, I'm not able to access the website or use Chimpeon since it keeps stopping and asking me to activate.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Greetings all. Is anyone having issues accessing the site? Chimpeon kept going into not responding for me so I wanted to reinstall it but the site seems to be inaccessible. Am I going crazy?


Seems to be fixed now. Works fine for me... both the website and Chimpeon  :Smile:

----------


## maimsing

Hi, How long does it take for the order through paypal to be processed. ive been waiting over 12 hours now

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi, How long does it take for the order through paypal to be processed. ive been waiting over 12 hours now


Have you tried activating Chimpeon? Help menu > Activate.

----------


## maimsing

i did, it just came through now though it was pending

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i did, it just came through now though it was pending


Glad its resolved for you.

----------


## j7h7h8i

hi i got steam streaming setup but im disabled and need to use on screen keyboard the mouse cursor gets stuck in game window alt tab works but as soon as i click game window it gets stuck again is there a permanent solution?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hi i got steam streaming setup but im disabled and need to use on screen keyboard the mouse cursor gets stuck in game window alt tab works but as soon as i click game window it gets stuck again is there a permanent solution?


Do you have the stream window in Windowed mode or full screen?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Seems like Chimpeon is moving to a new server on Wednesday 25 April 2018 at 20:00. Expect a little downtime of Chimpeon licensing/activation and chimpeon.com!

----------


## j7h7h8i

> Do you have the stream window in Windowed mode or full screen?


Windowed mode

----------


## j7h7h8i

Hi, when I change the send to to steam the game on chimpeon pc freezes. On game pc Wow is windowed fullscreen.

----------


## mrdamm

Any bans reported for this, using the streaming method? I've been banned using other tools in the past and I'm not in the mood of being banned again.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Any bans reported for this, using the streaming method? I've been banned using other tools in the past and I'm not in the mood of being banned again.


None that I know of, although nothing (especially these days) is 100% safe. The streaming method is about as safe as you're going to get or having your own private bot that Blizz doesn't know about.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Further to my post above, I've been using Chimpeon and the streaming method to fish for about 12 hours a day for the past few weeks and no ban... just lots of Black Barracuda!!

----------


## rndm123

Hello,
does discord still exists ? i want to join and ask a question about remote play :-)

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello,
> does discord still exists ? i want to join and ask a question about remote play :-)


Chimp's Discord got closed down (like the Discord of many other bots). Send a message to Chimpeon automates almost any Windows game with your question about remote play.

----------


## Sw0p

well okay, your fish thing only hits 1/4 or 1/5 times... its normal?

EDIT:
made my own script with about 90% sucess fishing.

pm me if u want  :Wink:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> well okay, your fish thing only hits 1/4 or 1/5 times... its normal?
> 
> EDIT:
> made my own script with about 90% sucess fishing.
> 
> pm me if u want


Great to hear you got a script working well for you. Usualy repositioning the character so the bobber falls in a different location helps to prevent failures.

----------


## xDimension

New to using this for fishing in 7.3.5 on wow, I have an issue with it for some reason it keeps disconnecting me every x amount of minutes and it's stopping me from leaving it doing it's own thing for more than 10 minutes.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> New to using this for fishing in 7.3.5 on wow, I have an issue with it for some reason it keeps disconnecting me every x amount of minutes and it's stopping me from leaving it doing it's own thing for more than 10 minutes.


Have you bought a licence for Chimpeon and activated it? If you don't activate Chimpeon then it stops after about 5 to 10 minutes.

----------


## xDimension

Yeah I did, bought it last night, also is there any better fishing imports around? Can't find much on it, success with the one in the topic isn't the best

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Yeah I did, bought it last night, also is there any better fishing imports around? Can't find much on it, success with the one in the topic isn't the best


There's a guy a few posts up that said he was successful in creating a reliable fishing script. Might be worth PMing him. However, the one posted on this forum works right out the box for me even when streaming. You need to be sure there isn't anything else within the scan box that could be triggering false positives (i.e. anything that is red in color (similar to bobber feather)). Have a read of this if you continue to have trouble... Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing

If you're having trouble with Chimpeon deactivating then use the developer's contact form to request help... Chimpeon automates almost any Windows game

Remember, you can only have one Chimpeon activated per licence purchased so if you activate another Chimpeon then one that was previously activated is deactivated. You'll need to buy another licence if that's the case.

----------


## kizo187

i bought Chimpeon am using it in other game ( Aura rose online ) i don't know how to configer it can some one help me (i will pay for it )

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i bought Chimpeon am using it in other game ( Aura rose online ) i don't know how to configer it can some one help me (i will pay for it )


The is a learning curve to using Chimpeon (like any application). Once you get over that curve its easy. I suggest going oldskool and reading the PDF guides, the 101s and the Help on the developer's website...

Chimpeon Guides
Chimpeon 101
Chimpeon Help

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Discord is back...

Discord

----------


## sanx

i heard they changed something with pixelreading on ptr or beta - is this true?
"blizz has started phase 1 blocking pixel color reading. they return random colors for RGB when you query pixels"

----------


## clozer

> i heard they changed something with pixelreading on ptr or beta - is this true?
> "blizz has started phase 1 blocking pixel color reading. they return random colors for RGB when you query pixels"


+ you cant read pixels in wow anymore, at least not with tools like ahk. Just tried, but streaming method is should still work fine.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i heard they changed something with pixelreading on ptr or beta - is this true?
> "blizz has started phase 1 blocking pixel color reading. they return random colors for RGB when you query pixels"


"They return random colors for RGB"?!! What? Blizzard doesn't return anything to Chimpeon. Chimpeon just reads what is on the screen and does not interact with WOW in any way. Unless they randomly change the colors of everything on screen then I call bull poop on that!!

----------


## Crushthebug

> "They return random colors for RGB"?!! What? Blizzard doesn't return anything to Chimpeon. Chimpeon just reads what is on the screen and does not interact with WOW in any way. Unless they randomly change the colors of everything on screen then I call bull poop on that!!


They might have added to WoW what they have been using in Overwatch to prevent pixel color aimbots. In Overwatch, they detect that you're doing something fishy and then immediately flag your account. When you try to take a screenshot after your account is flagged, the screenshot will return an entirely black screenshot. Similarly, any attempts at reading pixels will return black pixels no matter what to the program trying to read them. Then, once they confirm that the account that they flagged was using software that is against their rules, they ban the account.

It is possible that Chimpeon is a pixel reading program that can get around this as I'm not sure how encompassing the system is (for example, I know specifically that it prevents AHK and similar programs/languages from reading the pixels). That said, if you can stream the game after being flagged without a black screen, then you can for sure use Chimpeon with a streaming setup regardless.

----------


## Leynd

> They might have added to WoW what they have been using in Overwatch to prevent pixel color aimbots. In Overwatch, they detect that you're doing something fishy and then immediately flag your account. When you try to take a screenshot after your account is flagged, the screenshot will return an entirely black screenshot. Similarly, any attempts at reading pixels will return black pixels no matter what to the program trying to read them. Then, once they confirm that the account that they flagged was using software that is against their rules, they ban the account.
> 
> It is possible that Chimpeon is a pixel reading program that can get around this as I'm not sure how encompassing the system is (for example, I know specifically that it prevents AHK and similar programs/languages from reading the pixels). That said, if you can stream the game after being flagged without a black screen, then you can for sure use Chimpeon with a streaming setup regardless.


Chimpeon sees what is on the screen and interacts with whatever program you choose. Using it on a pc in conjunction with WOW is an almost immediate ban(they dont bother with waiting to ban in waves with chimp if reports are to be believed). The only "Safe" way to use chimpeon is by using one of the streaming methods outlined on their website. Safe is relative however as blizz may decide that its worth their time to figure out a way to detect the streaming method as well. Currently no bans have been reported by those who are streaming with chimp/other pixel bots but I have no clue as to how widespread the practice is.

----------


## Crushthebug

> Chimpeon sees what is on the screen and interacts with whatever program you choose. Using it on a pc in conjunction with WOW is an almost immediate ban(they dont bother with waiting to ban in waves with chimp if reports are to be believed). The only "Safe" way to use chimpeon is by using one of the streaming methods outlined on their website. Safe is relative however as blizz may decide that its worth their time to figure out a way to detect the streaming method as well. Currently no bans have been reported by those who are streaming with chimp/other pixel bots but I have no clue as to how widespread the practice is.


I see. I knew it was a guaranteed ban to use Chimpeon without the streaming method but I didn't realize it was near immediate. Since they wouldn't need to flag an account if they're just going to instant ban, then it's likely that they are specifically targeting AHK pixel search and other similar scripting programs which they don't inherently ban for in WoW. This is bad news for me especially because I had been writing an AHK pixel search script for WoW that functions very similarly to Chimpeon.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> ...for example, I know specifically that it prevents AHK and similar programs/languages from reading the pixels...


No it does not AHK and all other tools work in WoW and PTR - read the screen color from the screen not from the game process.

----------


## Crushthebug

> No it does not AHK and all other tools work in WoW and PTR - read the screen color from the screen not from the game process.


You need to read the conversation that we've been having. I wasn't saying that AHK can't *currently* read pixels in WoW via PixelSearch. I'm saying, hypothetically, if they introduce the same screen lock system that Overwatch uses to WoW, then AHK will be unable to read the pixels. If you don't believe me, do some research into the Overwatch screen lock account flags.

----------


## warble00

When streaming a game with Splashtop is there a way to control the position of the game window? It is too easy to drag the game window and then all your pixel locations are off.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> When streaming a game with Splashtop is there a way to control the position of the game window? It is too easy to drag the game window and then all your pixel locations are off.


Try something that will save your window size and location. Like this maybe... DeskSoft - WindowManager - Window position and size manager

----------


## warble00

> Try something that will save your window size and location. Like this maybe... DeskSoft - WindowManager - Window position and size manager


Thanks. I tried that app and couldn't figure it out. The documentation is terrible.

----------


## warble00

I found this free app for resizing/moving.
Automatically Resize Your Programs - AutoSizer

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I found this free app for resizing/moving.
> Automatically Resize Your Programs - AutoSizer


Nice find and thanks for the heads up  :Smile:

----------


## nightawhl

Heres a question. What if I wanted to use my main PC for most of the piloting but I stream the game to my laptop for some rotation automation that is based on pixel colors? Whats a good way to send interrupts to my laptop from my main PC so that I wouldn't have to reach over and manually press the keyboard on the laptop?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Heres a question. What if I wanted to use my main PC for most of the piloting but I stream the game to my laptop for some rotation automation that is based on pixel colors? Whats a good way to send interrupts to my laptop from my main PC so that I wouldn't have to reach over and manually press the keyboard on the laptop?


I'm not 100% sure on what you mean, but if you mean starting and stopping Chimpeon without having to interact with the PC/laptoip it is on then setup an addon (like WeakAuras) to display something on screen when you press a key on your main PC. Configure Chimpeon to detect whatever is displayed then use Status Hot Keys to turn off automation and restart it when it is not there. You would effectively be creating a stop/start button.

----------


## nightawhl

> I'm not 100% sure on what you mean, but if you mean starting and stopping Chimpeon without having to interact with the PC/laptoip it is on then setup an addon (like WeakAuras) to display something on screen when you press a key on your main PC. Configure Chimpeon to detect whatever is displayed then use Status Hot Keys to turn off automation and restart it when it is not there. You would effectively be creating a stop/start button.


Yeah that is one thing I thought of. The more I've researched ways to do this, the more it seems like your method is the best. I can think of some good macro's to take advantage of this. Good stuff.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Yeah that is one thing I thought of. The more I've researched ways to do this, the more it seems like your method is the best. I can think of some good macro's to take advantage of this. Good stuff.


If you have any configs to share that would be great. I could add them to the main post.

----------


## nightawhl

> If you have any configs to share that would be great. I could add them to the main post.


I have a few that work very well in both PVP and PVE. I'm normally top DPS. I like to play Arms War; Fury War; Enhance Sham; Elemental Sham. I use Hekili rotations to show the buttons to press on screen so Chimp knows what to press. I like that addon because its based on top Sims. I can post my Fury config. I used a WeakAura to display an icon to pause/resume groups.

PS. Area-scan works best for me. Idk why but I have issues with trigger pixels. I just make my scan areas small.
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----------


## DangerousVasya

Hello!Any bans for using this soft?
What if i can use it only at 1 pc where is have my wow ?

Thank you)

----------


## Leynd

> Hello!Any bans for using this soft?
> What if i can use it only at 1 pc where is have my wow ?
> 
> Thank you)


Using Chimpeon on the same PC as WOW will result in a ban. The streaming method is currently the only "safe" method but its always a risk no matter how small.

Leynd

----------


## ChimpeonFan

[QUOTE=nightawhl;3875622]

PS. Area-scan works best for me. Idk why but I have issues with trigger pixels. I just make my scan areas small.

Thanks for the config.

The reason why you may have issues with Trigger Pixels when using the streaming method is because Chimpeon is looking for a pixel with a strict color that appears in a strict position. Streaming has a tendency to change the color and position of pixels ever so slightly so Chimpeon can, on occasion, not find them. Use the Trigger Pixel Colour Range setting and Radius setting to overcome this.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Using Chimpeon on the same PC as WOW will result in a ban. The streaming method is currently the only "safe" method but its always a risk no matter how small.
> 
> Leynd


Indeed that is true. I have been using the streaming method for many months now (mainly to fish) and no ban hammer for me so it is about as safe as you can get (although who knows what Blizz has in store for the future)!

----------


## zalum

> Indeed that is true. I have been using the streaming method for many months now (mainly to fish) and no ban hammer for me so it is about as safe as you can get (although who knows what Blizz has in store for the future)!


how does the streaming method work please?

----------


## Leynd

> how does the streaming method work please?


Check their website, it has the information you need. 

Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## sharpex1

how to Looting??

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> how to Looting??


First of all make sure Area Loot (or whatever it is called) in WOW is enabled and also Auto Loot. If you're a Hunter with Fetch then looting is easy. Just create a Group in Chimpeon that presses the Fetch key every 30 seconds or so. Similarly, if you are an Engineer, do the same with Loot-a-rang. If you're not any of these then looting gets more difficult... You would need the mobs to die next to you (standard for Melee classes not so much for Ranged). You would then need to setup a Group in Chimpeon that performs right-clicks in several places around you character. In all honesty, if you're not a Hunter then take up Engineering and get yourself a Loot-a-rang!

----------


## Culinary

I created a macro to automate several crafting clicks in Star Trek Online. Chimpeon is running as administrator and I have tried the troubleshooting tips. The game window has focus. When I run the macro, the mouse moves as it should but it doesn't actually click anything. I have tried different durations for the clicks as well as delays but nothing seems to work.
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I'm at my wits end. Please help.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I created a macro to automate several crafting clicks in Star Trek Online. Chimpeon is running as administrator and I have tried the troubleshooting tips. The game window has focus. When I run the macro, the mouse moves as it should but it doesn't actually click anything. I have tried different durations for the clicks as well as delays but nothing seems to work.
> 
> OAIwATABMTAwAQJHcmVlbiBFeGNoYW5nZQEwATABMTUwMDABMAFjbEJsYWNrATABMC4wMDAwMDAw
> MAEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAExATEBMQEBAXs4MzQ3RkJFNi05N0RCLTQ1QjgtODE3My1DRkY2MkEx
> M0Y5RDR9AQEwATABMAEwAUxlZnQgbW91c2UgYnV0dG9uATEBNTQuNDE0MDYyNTABMTM5MwE1OC45
> ODE0ODE0OAE2MzcBNTAwATUwMAExMDAwATEBATABMAEwAUxlZnQgbW91c2UgYnV0dG9uATEBNDcu
> MzQzNzUwMDABMTIxMgE0Ni4yMDM3MDM3MAE0OTkBMjcwATABMTAwMAExAQEwATABMAFMZWZ0IG1v
> dXNlIGJ1dHRvbgExATU3Ljg1MTU2MjUwATE0ODEBNjkuMDc0MDc0MDcBNzQ2ATI0MAEwATgwMAEx
> AQEwATABMAFMZWZ0IG1vdXNlIGJ1dHRvbgExATQ1LjI3MzQzNzUwATExNTkBODIuMjIyMjIyMjIB
> ...


Have you tried using a different Method for your Actions?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

With Blizz being so hot on banning users for automated gameplay, streaming WOW to a remote PC (where Chimpeon is installed) isn't the only way we can help stop the ban hammer. An interesting idea that popped up on the Chimpeon facebook page is to use Status Hot Keys to stop game automation after a specified period of time. Here's an example that will stop Chimpeon fishing after 1 hour...
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==

----------


## Windoak

> With Blizz being so hot on banning users for automated gameplay, streaming WOW to a remote PC (where Chimpeon is installed) isn't the only way we can help stop the ban hammer. An interesting idea that popped up on the Chimpeon facebook page is to use Status Hot Keys to stop game automation after a specified period of time. Here's an example that will stop Chimpeon fishing after 1 hour...
> 
> OAIwATABMTAwATAGMAYwBgZ7OURGMDE5NDQtRkY1RS00ODhDLUEwMDYtNDMzRDFDODI5QTg2fQd7
> RTFBMDc4RTUtNDUwQS00RTFDLTk4NDYtMTAxMzgyNzQ2RUNBfQYGBjAGBgZTdG9wIEZpc2hpbmcC
> Q2FzdCBCb2JiZXIBMAE0ATEwMDABMAFjbEJsYWNrATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDAB
> MAEwATEBMQEBMzEuNDg4MDk1MjQ7MjEuMzMzMzMzMzM7NzAuMzU3MTQyODY7NDEuNjE5MDQ3NjI7
> MDsxMzE3NzMwOzEwOzA7MDswOzA7MDswOzA7MAF7OURGMDE5NDQtRkY1RS00ODhDLUEwMDYtNDMz
> RDFDODI5QTg2fQEBMAEwATABMAF1ATEBMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATAuMDAwMDAwMDABMAEwATABMjAw
> MAExAQJDbGljayBCb2JiZXIBMAE0ATEwMDABMAFjbEJsYWNrATABMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEwATAuMDAw
> ...


I'm looking for something strictly as a combat routine, nothing else. How safe is Chimpeon when it comes to getting banned?

----------


## clozer

> I'm looking for something strictly as a combat routine, nothing else. How safe is Chimpeon when it comes to getting banned?


if you use chimpeon and wow on the same computer to automate gameplay you will be banned very very very likely(i was).

however you can stream wow to a second computer that will have chimpeon running and sends the keys to your main computer that has wow running. No reported bans for this method so far as im aware.

----------


## Picasopaya

A really great program. Thanks for that!

Is the pixel recognition recognized by WOW or the software as such?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> A really great program. Thanks for that!
> 
> Is the pixel recognition recognized by WOW or the software as such?


It is detected by Blizz (like almost every non-private bot/clicker). HOWEVER, the streaming method detailed here prevents detection and no bans have been reported from using that method.

----------


## leehun00

can I safe as using other remote app? (like teamview,nqvm...)?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> can I safe as using other remote app? (like teamview,nqvm...)?


I've not tested with anything other than Steam and Splastop. I suspect though Chimpeon would work with the ones you mention. Streaming is about as safe as you're going to get unless you have a very private bot. I'll never say 100% safe as that's just crazy talk  :Wink:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I've heard talk of clickers being affected by pixel changes but for me Chimpeon continues to work perfectly. Can anyone here elaborate on what these pixel changes are please because I have no idea?

----------


## WiNiFiX

Um... I linked you actual source to fix the issue :P

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I guess Chimp already reads from the screen then because its working as intended  :Smile:

----------


## Halo636

Rather than looking specifically for a pixel can you make it look for a section of an image? This would increase accuracy tenfold.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

No facility in current version to look for an image. However, there is a Radius setting for Trigger Pixels that enables you to define an area where the pixel will appear. This is useful when streaming because the pixels move ever so slightly. Similarly there is a Colour Range too for when pixel colours change a bit.

----------


## Halo636

> No facility in current version to look for an image. However, there is a Radius setting for Trigger Pixels that enables you to define an area where the pixel will appear. This is useful when streaming because the pixels move ever so slightly. Similarly there is a Colour Range too for when pixel colours change a bit.


Adding all of those options only increases the range for error. The main issue I'm seeing is that some spells have very similar icons and colours. Specifically on your example video with the icon you chose the colour black, that same action was being spammed repeatedly. It just didn't execute due to it's own CD and GCD. 

That isn't human like.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Adding all of those options only increases the range for error. The main issue I'm seeing is that some spells have very similar icons and colours. Specifically on your example video with the icon you chose the colour black, that same action was being spammed repeatedly. It just didn't execute due to it's own CD and GCD. 
> 
> That isn't human like.


Ah, I see. I agree, some spell icons have very similar colours so if a Trigger Pixel is selected that appears in another spell icon then Chimpeon will indeed start pressing buttons when it shouldn't. Ideally, when using a spell rotation addon (like TellMeWhen) each spell icon should be a different solid colour (e.g. Red for spell 1, Blue for spell 2, etc). Setting up like this would prevent what you indicated from happening. However, not having the ability to detect entire spell icons is a slight shortcoming of Chimpeon. Hopefully it will appear in a future release.

----------


## thomasj

Addons like Ovale or TellMeWhen tracks both a single target and an AOE rotation. Is it possible to use both with Chimpeon? I was thinking of switching between two profiles by a hotkey. Seems its not there but I would like it.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Addons like Ovale or TellMeWhen tracks both a single target and an AOE rotation. Is it possible to use both with Chimpeon? I was thinking of switching between two profiles by a hotkey. Seems its not there but I would like it.


You can use Chimpeon's Status Hot Keys to toggle between Single Target and Multi Target spells. Here's a guide that shows you how to do this... https://chimpeon.com/downloads/guide...s_Hot_Keys.pdf

----------


## cordes96

This works amazing for fishing but is it possible for them to implement a random delay to a button click. 
I use this mostly for fishing and have it streaming to another computer the only problem I have with it is that it's an instant click and not a delayed click, would it be possible to implement it to allow a random few ms between the splash and click and could easily be flagged at as a bot because of inhuman reaction time and constant click speed. It already has a pre-delay and post delay but these are set times they are random but they do make me feel a little more comfort on the speed of clicking but it's still the same speed clicking everytime which is not humanly possible.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Enable Delay Between Groups and set it to say 1500. Also enable Random.

----------


## cordes96

Would this allow a button click to have a random click or will it click exactly the same speed? wouldn't this be between the casting and clicking group and not the action inside those groups? i might be wrong but that is what i assumed because i was wondering about that random delay.

----------


## cordes96

I just read the help page on the website and that is exactly the right way i was confused. Thank you :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Ahhh, good old help! It's sometimes useful haha  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

Streaming from another pc only partially worked for me and I followed the guide exactly. When I was setting up the rotation it would work and fire off the correct spells but when I saved it and ran the routine it didn't send any keys. Very odd. I changed the colour range - 5,+5 and the pixel radius but it didn't seem to help. Any ideas?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Streaming from another pc only partially worked for me and I followed the guide exactly. When I was setting up the rotation it would work and fire off the correct spells but when I saved it and ran the routine it didn't send any keys. Very odd. I changed the colour range - 5,+5 and the pixel radius but it didn't seem to help. Any ideas?


Did you have the game window focused (on top)? Also, be aware, if you are using the stock spell icons the icons highlight when you hover over them. Make sure you refresh the colour of the Trigger Pixel when the mouse isn't hovering over them.

----------


## erikwade

Too complicated let me know when i can just download the program and not have to set up all the commands

----------


## savedimp

Do you know of a way to configure it to take an action after a pixel is on the screen for a set amount of time? Either in the area scan or just specific pixel check. Ex: Ignore pixel if it is on screen for <10 seconds, after 10 seconds do actions specified.

----------


## saak

Hi, i tryed it with VM Because i dont want to have 2 PCs running. But no chance yet. Via Splashtop i always get "failed to initialize video device" dont know how to fix this. And via Steam it dont work eather right now... Got Windows 7 Home Premium @ the VM. Any ideas?

----------


## handsomepx

Very good software,i buy it,if you know tmw and WA,you can even use as the honorbuddy

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Too complicated let me know when i can just download the program and not have to set up all the commands


Haha, I'm not sure there is any software on the planet where you don't have to configure it a bit. But sure, I'll let you know when Chimpeon has a "lazy mode"  :Wink: !!!

----------


## ShasVa

You might be the last survivor out of all the auto-rotation apps out there, Chimpeon. One of them now uses a complex, convoluted method of payment, and the other shutdown due to trolls on here.

***** you Blizzard!*

I wish I could use Chimpeon on the same PC as WoW so that the lag would be near non-existent.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Do you know of a way to configure it to take an action after a pixel is on the screen for a set amount of time? Either in the area scan or just specific pixel check. Ex: Ignore pixel if it is on screen for <10 seconds, after 10 seconds do actions specified.


There isn't anything currently in Chimpeon to do that I'm afraid. Talk of a version 2 next year that might include something like that.

----------


## Caiokendiro

Hello, I looked at the site and found it very interesting, I'm looking to buy a license for 5 years, but I still have a question, can I use it in any MMORPG?
wanted to test in the game Grand Fantasia

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> You might be the last survivor out of all the auto-rotation apps out there, Chimpeon. One of them now uses a complex, convoluted method of payment, and the other shutdown due to trolls on here.
> 
> ***** you Blizzard!*
> 
> I wish I could use Chimpeon on the same PC as WoW so that the lag would be near non-existent.


You probably can, but it would just have to be on a private server like Warmane, Firestorm, or Dalaran WoW. To my knowledge, no private server detects pixel bots.

Also, that complex convoluted method of payment wouldn't happen to be EWT, would it?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello, I looked at the site and found it very interesting, I'm looking to buy a license for 5 years, but I still have a question, can I use it in any MMORPG?
> wanted to test in the game Grand Fantasia


It works with almost any game  :Smile:  If you have trouble getting it working then follow these steps... Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game

----------


## Caiokendiro

sincerely I think I'm too dumb to use it there, I believe that without watching a video I will not be able to, haha, I'll wait for someone to make a guide for a video ^^ thx anyway, there is some discord for people to discuss the software?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> sincerely I think I'm too dumb to use it there, I believe that without watching a video I will not be able to, haha, I'll wait for someone to make a guide for a video ^^ thx anyway, there is some discord for people to discuss the software?


Have you seen the video in the main post? It is a little old but it still applys. Here is the Discord link for Chimpeon... Discord

----------


## Caiokendiro

I saw the video, but since my native language is not English, I still have some difficulties.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I saw the video, but since my native language is not English, I still have some difficulties.


Jump on the Chimpeon Discord as I'm sure you'll get some help there... Discord

----------


## ShasVa

> You probably can, but it would just have to be on a private server like Warmane, Firestorm, or Dalaran WoW. To my knowledge, no private server detects pixel bots.
> 
> Also, that complex convoluted method of payment wouldn't happen to be EWT, would it?


Yes it is.  :Frown: 

I did very briefly try Chimpeon on my WoW PC. Only for about 10 minutes at most. Months before I'd be suspended near-instantly, but days later, still nothing. Doesn't mean I've gone lax though.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Yes it is. 
> 
> I did very briefly try Chimpeon on my WoW PC. Only for about 10 minutes at most. Months before I'd be suspended near-instantly, but days later, still nothing. Doesn't mean I've gone lax though.


Personally I would use the streaming method. As far as I can see (from what we have witnessed lately with the two fishing bots on this forum) running a bot on a remote PC is about as safe as you're going to get these days (very private bots excluded of course). Saying that, if you blatantly farm mobs/fish for days on end it will raise suspision. Slow and steady wins the race  :Wink:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.8.1 has been released!

Download

Release Notes

Antivirus Scan

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.9.1 has been released!

Download

Release Notes

Antivirus Scan

----------


## morqka

Can some one upload video or screen how to setup Chimpeon for fishing bot in WoW.... Thanks

----------


## serega46

Autoclicker works on private servers ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Can some one upload video or screen how to setup Chimpeon for fishing bot in WoW.... Thanks


Read this guide and import the included script...

Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing

Also, you MUST be zoomed in 100% and be positioned somewhere where there is NOT a screen element of a similar colour to the bobber feather (red) in the scan area. Move your character around until you find a place where it works. Also use the streaming method.

----------


## fitsume

paypal accounts with money

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Autoclicker works on private servers ?


Yes, it works on private servers.

----------


## AnNyeong

1;I have trouble sending keys to parsec(best streaming option by way!!!). anydesk, teamviewer etc. its not working.

https://i.gyazo.com/817631901c5fe551...bd67260537.mp4
Splashtop either... which sucks by the way..., delay is IMMENSE

2;How dangerous is it considered to use it without vm/2 pc, directly on my PC?
eg; a) 100% ban, b) maybe ban on waves... c)pretty safe but you never know

(world of warcraft retail)

3;Any way to send it straight to my keyboard instead of a window?


4; How to make priorities?

5; How to say to the program to NOT do anything if a certain pixel is at a certain place?

6; where can i get live ( or just better ) support for the program

2 days without an answer! Ples answer ;_;

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> 1;I have trouble sending keys to parsec(best streaming option by way!!!). anydesk, teamviewer etc. its not working.
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/817631901c5fe551...bd67260537.mp4
> Splashtop either... which sucks by the way..., delay is IMMENSE
> 
> 2;How dangerous is it considered to use it without vm/2 pc, directly on my PC?
> eg; a) 100% ban, b) maybe ban on waves... c)pretty safe but you never know
> 
> (world of warcraft retail)
> ...


1. Do you have parsec focused (on top)? Try running Chimpeon as administrator. Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game
2. Don't use it without streaming or you will be banned (like you will be with all other non-private bots/clickers).
3. Nope.
4. Please explain in more details.
5. Status Hot Keys might help with that (i.e. you could set them up to turn off all or some Groups).
6. Try the developer's Discord... Discord (you might not always get live support as different time zones - I guess even developers have to sleep)!

----------


## AnNyeong

> 1. Do you have parsec focused (on top)? Try running Chimpeon as administrator. Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game
> 2. Don't use it without streaming or you will be banned (like you will be with all other non-private bots/clickers).
> 3. Nope.
> 4. Please explain in more details.
> 5. Status Hot Keys might help with that (i.e. you could set them up to turn off all or some Groups).
> 6. Try the developer's Discord... Discord (you might not always get live support as different time zones - I guess even developers have to sleep)!


1. Of course, and i started both as admin. Can't get it to work. Could you try and tell me whats up? (its free and very easy)
2. Shit, ill probably be gone shortly then
3. Any plans to make it an option?
4.---
5.Basically, I want the bot to do nothing when theres a very specific pixel in the square (Gray ok, red stop... Range of course)

----------


## saak

im trying to get the fishbot working... but no chance... i use chimpeon via VM @ the same pc... it works actually. but not the fishing

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> im trying to get the fishbot working... but no chance... i use chimpeon via VM @ the same pc... it works actually. but not the fishing


You' need to be zoomed in 100% (like an FPS) for it to work. You also need to be in an area where there isn't anything within the scan area that is a similar colour to the float (red). Move your character to different locations until it works.

----------


## AnNyeong

> You' need to be zoomed in 100% (like an FPS) for it to work. You also need to be in an area where there isn't anything within the scan area that is a similar colour to the float (red). Move your character to different locations until it works.


any chance on making it work with parsec? I tried for an hour with no luck.

----------


## saak

i tryed it again.. and no luck too...

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i tryed it again.. and no luck too...


Have you changed the Cast Group's Action key (u in the supplied config) to the keybind you use to fish?

Also, be aware that the environment can affect casting and catching. I can't emphasise this enough... keep moving your character until you find somewhere where it works. I assure you, it does work!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

This is taken from the developer's fishing guide...

NOTE: You MUST be fully zoomed IN for it to work (i.e. so you can't see your character). It is also likely you will need to adjust the Scan Area, Tolerance, Threshold and the Cast Bobber Action Key/Button. Beware of environment objects with the same Cast Bobber and Click Bobber pixel colours (red for this string). Move your character somewhere else if there are. Other environment effects such as lighting, water type and weather can all affect casting and clicking.

----------


## jojolafrisette

Hello,

Try for fishing, follow ur guide. No problem for casting bobber but when it s time to loot, nothing happend.

I config the area scan with colour , 5% tolerance, check coulor found and check "use" Y box to put treshold at 7 and create que right mouse action with x and y -1.

Sometimes i suspect he detects the bobber and maybe try to clic because camera move Oo

I zoom in 100% and check all around if environnement can create same pixel color.

help  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello,
> 
> Try for fishing, follow ur guide. No problem for casting bobber but when it s time to loot, nothing happend.
> 
> I config the area scan with colour , 5% tolerance, check coulor found and check "use" Y box to put treshold at 7 and create que right mouse action with x and y -1.
> 
> Sometimes i suspect he detects the bobber and maybe try to clic because camera move Oo
> 
> I zoom in 100% and check all around if environnement can create same pixel color.
> ...


The camera shouldn't move when it tries to click the float.

Is the stream/game window focused (on top) when you are fishing? It needs to be.

I would maybe ask on Discord if anyone can help you... Discord

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> The camera shouldn't move when it tries to click the float.
> 
> Is the stream/game window focused (on top) when you are fishing? It needs to be.
> 
> I would maybe ask on Discord if anyone can help you... Discord


Further to this, if WOW is setup so the camera moves when the mouse is moved this would be the reason why the camera moves when Chimpeon attempts to click the bobber. You will need to setup a modifier key/button in WOW which must be pressed in order to move the camera. If I recall I think I used right mouse button (which may well be the default).

----------


## razer86

I was testing out Chimpeon yesterday doing some fishing, and have a question.

When moving the mouse to the bobber to click, does chimpeon actually move the mouse, or does it just teleport and click at the location? I'm not sure if WoW can detect the mouse position when coming from a remote desktop situation, but the mouse teleporting seems like a bit of a red flag to me.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I was testing out Chimpeon yesterday doing some fishing, and have a question.
> 
> When moving the mouse to the bobber to click, does chimpeon actually move the mouse, or does it just teleport and click at the location? I'm not sure if WoW can detect the mouse position when coming from a remote desktop situation, but the mouse teleporting seems like a bit of a red flag to me.


It might be worth asking over on Discord... Discord

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I've been testing with WOW inside and Chimpeon outside a sandbox (Sandboxie) to see if it prevents detection. Chimpeon and WOW both work well using this setup but it's too early into testing to discover if I'll get banned. I wondered if anyone on here has had experience with Sandboxie and whether its enclosed environment is enough to prevent Blizzard detecting Chimpeon.

----------


## nightawhl

I've had a hard time getting my fishing bot to work. I can get everything to work except for getting Chimp to recognize that the bobber went off consistently. I've tried many variations of white/grey but a lot of times it clicks the bobber just because of the white-ish outline. Anyone have any successful color codes I can use to try to pick up the bubbles created by the bobber? Also, I've tried the one you have provided on page 1 but it doesn't work too well either so I made my own. I would say my success catch rate is probably 50%. I'd like it to be closer to 90%.

----------


## NightDreams

Do we get ban, using this on Archeage 5.0?

----------


## Ereus

Any news on this? Sandbox might be leaking different functions like the name of the program. What I'd want you to try is to use VMProtect on it and then run it like that.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I've had a hard time getting my fishing bot to work. I can get everything to work except for getting Chimp to recognize that the bobber went off consistently. I've tried many variations of white/grey but a lot of times it clicks the bobber just because of the white-ish outline. Anyone have any successful color codes I can use to try to pick up the bubbles created by the bobber? Also, I've tried the one you have provided on page 1 but it doesn't work too well either so I made my own. I would say my success catch rate is probably 50%. I'd like it to be closer to 90%.


You normally need to zoom in (like an FPS) for fishing to work. You should also have your character's view level. Hitting Home a number of times normally gets the view correct. It's good that you miss a bit because it is more humanlike  :Smile:  Keep fiddling though as you should be able to improve the 50% catch rate and get the catch rate you require.

----------


## Nnronn

> I've been testing with WOW inside and Chimpeon outside a sandbox (Sandboxie) to see if it prevents detection. Chimpeon and WOW both work well using this setup but it's too early into testing to discover if I'll get banned. I wondered if anyone on here has had experience with Sandboxie and whether its enclosed environment is enough to prevent Blizzard detecting Chimpeon.


I was banned using WoW inside Sandboxie, even using plugin (Block Process Access) that hides all the processes from the sandboxed app (WoW), any sandboxed app can read running processes titles, without this plugin. But it didn't help either. I never used WoW outside Sandboxie on that account. I blocked all Battle.net app activity, but that didn't help either. It was during very very first Chimpeon bans. So Sandboxie is not an option.  :Frown:

----------


## nightawhl

> You normally need to zoom in (like an FPS) for fishing to work. You should also have your character's view level. Hitting Home a number of times normally gets the view correct. It's good that you miss a bit because it is more humanlike  Keep fiddling though as you should be able to improve the 50% catch rate and get the catch rate you require.


Yeah I do zoom in all the way because its the only way to get a reliable area scan. Wish there was a way to get a more unique color to go off when the bobber triggers. The bubbles generated by the bobber are grey/blue/white which matches most of the surrounding colors.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I was banned using WoW inside Sandboxie, even using plugin (Block Process Access) that hides all the processes from the sandboxed app (WoW), any sandboxed app can read running processes titles, without this plugin. But it didn't help either. I never used WoW outside Sandboxie on that account. I blocked all Battle.net app activity, but that didn't help either. It was during very very first Chimpeon bans. So Sandboxie is not an option.


Looks like the streaming method remains the only way to stop the ban hammer.

----------


## sema845

Struggled at 2200 rating with some random guys from LFG. Then I found these guys and asked Pinkie if it's possible to find players for me to get 2400. Got it in 2h. I'm so glad i found Cakeboost!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Struggled at 2200 rating with some random guys from LFG. Then I found these guys and asked Pinkie if it's possible to find players for me to get 2400. Got it in 2h. I'm so glad i found Cakeboost!


I think you posted in the wrong thread dude.

----------


## scythre

Bro, Im struggling to get Chimpeon work. I create action with simple key press, but when I press start nothing happens, it doesnt register anything in the Info bar(Notification panel).

When I first tried the Getting Started guide on the Chimpeon website everything worked fine, I mean keypresses were showing in the Notification Panel, but something happened idk what and now its not working. Please, help

Pls Help

Also, any Warrior/Rogue setups? Please, thank you

----------


## Cheeeet

Hello, I tried to insert the code for fishing wow, but got an error - Could not convert variant of fype (UnicodeString) into type (Double) - how can fix it? When you press START, it still appears error - Using the current configuration nothing can be sent.

----------


## scythre

I managed to turn it on and everything works until a certain moment when commands just stop sending or idk what, but Chimpeon just stops sending commands and nothing happens.

Help?

----------


## Binzones

Works with Hekilli for paly retri? or any spec in hekilli addon? 


I need to know If it works in bfa rotation with hekilli addon.

THX

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Works with Hekilli for paly retri? or any spec in hekilli addon? 
> 
> 
> I need to know If it works in bfa rotation with hekilli addon.
> 
> THX


It will work with any addon as long as you can detect a unique pixel in each spell icon shown. Remember to use the streaming method to avoid a ban.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I managed to turn it on and everything works until a certain moment when commands just stop sending or idk what, but Chimpeon just stops sending commands and nothing happens.
> 
> Help?


It likely stops working because it isn't detecting the pixels. I assume you are using the streaming method. If you are then the pixels can change colour and move slightly. Use the Colour Range setting and Radius setting for your Trigger Pixels to combat this.

----------


## Mastalock

I see your streaming method page says you need 2 windows PCs. Splashtop, at least, has support for android as well. Could I use that for the remote PC running chimpeon? (an amazon fire HD 10)
aaand it just hit me your software would also have to work on the device, oops. nevermind then.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I see your streaming method page says you need 2 windows PCs. Splashtop, at least, has support for android as well. Could I use that for the remote PC running chimpeon? (an amazon fire HD 10)
> aaand it just hit me your software would also have to work on the device, oops. nevermind then.


Yep, Chimpeon only works under Windows  :Frown:

----------


## Joanici

Does it have a gathering option working in bfa retail?

Thanks!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Does it have a gathering option working in bfa retail?
> 
> Thanks!


No, its just a clicker. It is mainly used for automating combat rotations, automatically clicking BG, raid, dungeon queue notifications, performing pet battles, doing stuff in the auction house (with an appropriate addon), preventing AFK, automating chat messages.

----------


## Joanici

> No, its just a clicker. It is mainly used for automating combat rotations, automatically clicking BG, raid, dungeon queue notifications, performing pet battles, doing stuff in the auction house (with an appropriate addon), preventing AFK, automating chat messages.


Just wanted a bot to make some gold, how you do it with Chimpeon?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Just wanted a bot to make some gold, how you do it with Chimpeon?


You could use Chimpeon to automate your fishing which can be very lucrative... Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing
You can also use it to farm mobs if you can find a location with a large number in a confined space with a reasonably high spawn rate (World Quest areas are usually good places for this)... Chimpeon 101 - Farming Mobs and Levelling
There have been discussions by other users in this thread about using Chimpeon to automate auction house actions. I guess this could yield good returns (i.e. sniping for low priced gear etc).

Whatever you use Chimpeon for, make sure you use the streaming method to avoid a ban... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## thomasj

> There have been discussions by other users in this thread about using Chimpeon to automate auction house actions. I guess this could yield good returns (i.e. sniping for low priced gear etc).
> [/url]


I have used a keyclicker with the Auctioneer addon before. Under the SearchUI examples there is a macro:

Auctioneer/Saving Time With Macros - Norganna's AddOns

I definately recommend you use a positive list like a snatch list of the items to look for, otherwise you will buy a lot of junk.

----------


## activit

There's a Windows 10 update coming soon that contains a feature called sandbox which appears to run applications in a protected virtual machine. Any chance you've used it or could confirm its safe usage with Chimpeon? It's on Insider build 18305 already.

Or how about using VMWARE? As far as I know it can use a GPU. Could you run the game in VM and Chimpeon on the host?

I found the streaming option to be incredibly unreliable, even when using a gige lan at highest settings and suggested color ranges. The only reason I don't use it more often to be honest. Sandbox/VM might remove the streaming requirement.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> There's a Windows 10 update coming soon that contains a feature called sandbox which appears to run applications in a protected virtual machine. Any chance you've used it or could confirm its safe usage with Chimpeon? It's on Insider build 18305 already.
> 
> Or how about using VMWARE? As far as I know it can use a GPU. Could you run the game in VM and Chimpeon on the host?
> 
> I found the streaming option to be incredibly unreliable, even when using a gige lan at highest settings and suggested color ranges. The only reason I don't use it more often to be honest. Sandbox/VM might remove the streaming requirement.


Not had a chance to check but knowing how ruthless Blizzard appear to be now scanning user's PCs they will likely still be able to see Chimpeon running outside or inside of the sandbox.

As for VMWare, I've tried it with little success. If I recall when used with Spalshtop it was causing the mouse to jump out of the streamed window making it impossible to configure Chimpeon (i.e. grab Trigger Pixel XY). It was a while ago that I tried so I might give it another go later.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello, I tried to insert the code for fishing wow, but got an error - Could not convert variant of fype (UnicodeString) into type (Double) - how can fix it? When you press START, it still appears error - Using the current configuration nothing can be sent.


Sorry I missed this post! The error is likely because you didn't copy the fishing string correctly. Give this one a go...
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----------


## ChimpeonFan

The guide to using Chimpeon on a remote PC has been updated with some useful advice. Like using Area Scans instead of Trigger Pixels for a more reliable and responsive experience, and how to start and stop automation remotely...

Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## lordtyrion2005

Banned today for 6 months!!!
Took out another 6 months membership this morning with Chimpeon.
Was using the published fishing script to get the Draenor Angler achievement. Never worked very well - maybe has successful 2 successful catches in 5 (yes played with the script never got it working well at all).
Was on another PC next to the PC with WOW/Chimpeon so monitored it doing the fishing.
Followed all the steps on how to use Chimpeon safely.

3 hours later was BANNED for 6 MONTHS!!!!!

_
Account Action: Suspended until 2019/08/12

Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party Automation Software

Blizzard Entertainment has suspended this World of Warcraft account after identifying the usage of bots or other cheat software.
_

----------


## TomKansasCity

Is there anyway you could reach out to other coders to work this cheat without having to use a 2nd PC? Obviously this would take the Chimpeon guys going outside the box / their comfort zone.

There are a handful of cheats that defeat Warden quite easily and they have been undetected for a number of years. I can put you in touch with those guys directly as I've been using their cheat loader for sometime. Satan5 / "Professional Minecrafter" and I am sure you are already aware of these guys and others who are successfully defeating Warden completely.

I've actually used Chimpeon in the past with great success until I was of course banned a few years back if not longer, maybe 3 years ago.

Maybe the terms would be favorable for Chipeon financially. I really don't know. Maybe these Russian's would tell you to fuck-off, who knows. Maybe cheat devs do not share their source / resources. But there is a cheat engine / loader out there that is undetected and I think it gets around this by using what they call an off-site cheat whatever that means. I've heard it mentioned a few times.

I didn't know if you would be willing to reach out to some of these guys so we could remove the 2nd PC requirement. 

I do know their loader shows up in the processes as DAX API ( Amazon DynamoDB with robust encryption ) I believe this is basically the same as using a 2nd PC. Could you look into this? You could even set Chimpeon up as a reoccurring monthly subscription service as long as you're not greedy. I'm willing to pay up for this as I am sure others are a well if you can add simplicity and increased feature set back into the mix. This could be a win / win for both Chimpeon and it's users.

A heads up, I do not know ANYTHING about anything in this arena / realm so it's very possible I'm going to sound like a complete idiot. Just speculating. I would really love to come back to World of Warcraft but I do not want to get banned and I do not want to have to use a 2nd PC / Stream and go through the hassle of having to configure all of this. 

Please consider something of this nature. Maybe Chimpeon could possibly evolve / upgrade from it's current cheat capabilities and feature set?

----------


## Joey Register

Is there any way you can make a android/ios client?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Banned today for 6 months!!!
> Took out another 6 months membership this morning with Chimpeon.
> Was using the published fishing script to get the Draenor Angler achievement. Never worked very well - maybe has successful 2 successful catches in 5 (yes played with the script never got it working well at all).
> Was on another PC next to the PC with WOW/Chimpeon so monitored it doing the fishing. 
> Followed all the steps on how to use Chimpeon safely.
> 
> 3 hours later was BANNED for 6 MONTHS!!!!!
> 
> _
> ...


You're the first on here to report being banned using the streaming/remote PC method. Are you sure you never had Chimpeon installed on the PC where the game was? Even being installed but not run on the game PC could cause a ban because Blizzard likely scan for Chimpeon exe on your HD. If Chimpeon was only installed on a remote PC then you must have been unlucky. Maybe you got reported in game for suspicious activity and that led Bliz to believe you were botting? Maybe you were fishing for too long and it flagged your account? Chimpeon itself is undetectable if used on a remote PC (because although Blizz are ruthless in scanning the game PC they can't do the same on a remote PC).

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there any way you can make a android/ios client?


Just Windows. Maybe you'll find clickers for android/ios with a Google search.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there anyway you could reach out to other coders to work this cheat without having to use a 2nd PC? Obviously this would take the Chimpeon guys going outside the box / their comfort zone.
> 
> There are a handful of cheats that defeat Warden quite easily and they have been undetected for a number of years. I can put you in touch with those guys directly as I've been using their cheat loader for sometime. Satan5 / "Professional Minecrafter" and I am sure you are already aware of these guys and others who are successfully defeating Warden completely.
> 
> I've actually used Chimpeon in the past with great success until I was of course banned a few years back if not longer, maybe 3 years ago.
> 
> Maybe the terms would be favorable for Chipeon financially. I really don't know. Maybe these Russian's would tell you to fuck-off, who knows. Maybe cheat devs do not share their source / resources. But there is a cheat engine / loader out there that is undetected and I think it gets around this by using what they call an off-site cheat whatever that means. I've heard it mentioned a few times.
> 
> I didn't know if you would be willing to reach out to some of these guys so we could remove the 2nd PC requirement. 
> ...


The problem is with these loaders you talk of, once Blizz knows about them they'll be working hard to defeat them. And eventually they will and there will be a period of time where cheats will be detectable until the loader developers secure things again. This cycle will repeat. Using Chimpeon on a remote PC removes that problem and only human error (poor automation scripts, too many hours playing in the same place, getting reported, etc) will be your downfall.

Chimpeon would need to be a unique install for every user for it to avoid being detected on the WOW PC. So for now, the remote PC/streaming method seems to be the only "safe" method. Only one report of a ban so far using that method and that was likely down to human error not Chimpeon.

----------


## TomKansasCity

> The problem is with these loaders you talk of, once Blizz knows about them they'll be working hard to defeat them. And eventually they will and there will be a period of time where cheats will be detectable until the loader developers secure things again. This cycle will repeat. Using Chimpeon on a remote PC removes that problem and only human error (poor automation scripts, too many hours playing in the same place, getting reported, etc) will be your downfall.
> 
> Chimpeon would need to be a unique install for every user for it to avoid being detected on the WOW PC. So for now, the remote PC/streaming method seems to be the only "safe" method. Only one report of a ban so far using that method and that was likely down to human error not Chimpeon.


Yes there is downtime after patches, sometimes for several days. Many days in fact. If Chimpeon is a small team then I can see this being a serious hurdle. And of course there is the talent issue, not to sound condescending. It's well known that both Russia and China have some of the best coders out there in regards to cheats, cracks, etc.

EAC, one of the most powerful anti-cheat systems out there was defeated day one with Apex Legends but that cheat for level 2 with AIMBOT is $149 a month, or $15 a day or something absolutely insane. And even then you have to use a specific build of Windows 10 on top of they still warn you detection could be high.

There are loaders out there now that have a premium up-charge that make the loader a "private cheat" specific to you.

I have fucked up hands due to diabetes. I can still use them but they are a bit stiff and I no longer have the nimble fingers of a 20 year old so you can see where I'm constantly digging around far and wide and deep for software advantages. I have access to a few different WoW "private cheats" but they are $100 a month and not something I want to spend. But I can assure you there are a handful of cheats that defeat Warden and have for a good handful of years. They are buried deep deep deep and use resellers to shield themselves from the powers that be. But I know you already know this.

I anticipated this would be your response based on the logic of, "if it's not broke, don't fix it." But I do appreciate you replying to me.

I just wish the Chimpeon user base / community was large enough that someone would have put together a one click solution to set up a 2nd PC automagically by now. I keep coming back here month after month creeping and the activity on this tread is incredibly small. Also, the thought of having to configure everything is so off-putting, probably to more people than you realize. I just give up after several seconds of the realization time will be needed to get this working.

And ... "fuuuuuuuck ........ a 2nd pc or laptop?" ....

Maybe in the future Chimpeon could provide an easy 1 click solution for that 2nd PC / Laptop which most of use just don't have.

Again, thanks for Chimpeon. I've used it in the far past and I loved it. It worked great. The streaming part of it sounds great as well .... just .... ugggg

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Yes there is downtime after patches, sometimes for several days. Many days in fact. If Chimpeon is a small team then I can see this being a serious hurdle. And of course there is the talent issue, not to sound condescending. It's well known that both Russia and China have some of the best coders out there in regards to cheats, cracks, etc.
> 
> EAC, one of the most powerful anti-cheat systems out there was defeated day one with Apex Legends but that cheat for level 2 with AIMBOT is $149 a month, or $15 a day or something absolutely insane. And even then you have to use a specific build of Windows 10 on top of they still warn you detection could be high.
> 
> There are loaders out there now that have a premium up-charge that make the loader a "private cheat" specific to you.
> 
> I have fucked up hands due to diabetes. I can still use them but they are a bit stiff and I no longer have the nimble fingers of a 20 year old so you can see where I'm constantly digging around far and wide and deep for software advantages. I have access to a few different WoW "private cheats" but they are $100 a month and not something I want to spend. But I can assure you there are a handful of cheats that defeat Warden and have for a good handful of years. They are buried deep deep deep and use resellers to shield themselves from the powers that be. But I know you already know this.
> 
> I anticipated this would be your response based on the logic of, "if it's not broke, don't fix it." But I do appreciate you replying to me.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your "fucked up hands". Blizzard forgets about users like yourself where a clicker like Chimpeon would be invaluable for gameplay. I'm sure there are many users with an RSI who would also benefit from using a clicker to help them and ease their pain. Alas, Blizzard does blanket bans no matter your reason for using software like Chimpeon. They are ruthless to say the least.

The only way to circumvent Blizzard's detection processes is to use a completely private bot/clicker that they simply don't know about. The problem with that is getting hold of such software and ensuring it is private and can't be grabbed by Blizzard who would then simply add something to their detection processes to ID the bot/clicker on the HD or in memory. Maybe one day there will be a Chimpeon that can create a unique version of itself in order to hide from Blizzard. Until then, the only way to prevent a ban is to use Chimpeon on a remote PC. That of course sucks in that you need a second PC (although a shit/cheap one will do), and there is inevitable lag between the game and the stream.

Good luck with your search for a bot/clicker that helps with your hand issue in a safe and non remote way. Maybe one day that will bot/clicker will be Chimpeon. Let's hope so  :Smile:

----------


## TomKansasCity

> Sorry to hear about your "fucked up hands". Blizzard forgets about users like yourself where a clicker like Chimpeon would be invaluable for gameplay. I'm sure there are many users with an RSI who would also benefit from using a clicker to help them and ease their pain. Alas, Blizzard does blanket bans no matter your reason for using software like Chimpeon. They are ruthless to say the least.
> 
> The only way to circumvent Blizzard's detection processes is to use a completely private bot/clicker that they simply don't know about. The problem with that is getting hold of such software and ensuring it is private and can't be grabbed by Blizzard who would then simply add something to their detection processes to ID the bot/clicker on the HD or in memory. Maybe one day there will be a Chimpeon that can create a unique version of itself in order to hide from Blizzard. Until then, the only way to prevent a ban is to use Chimpeon on a remote PC. That of course sucks in that you need a second PC (although a shit/cheap one will do), and there is inevitable lag between the game and the stream.
> 
> Good luck with your search for a bot/clicker that helps with your hand issue in a safe and non remote way. Maybe one day that will bot/clicker will be Chimpeon. Let's hope so



Yeah if someone gets around to a software solution, a 1click does it all for the 2nd PC then I'll def give it a try. I have laptops laying around np.

----------


## Joey Register

> Just Windows. Maybe you'll find clickers for android/ios with a Google search.


Is it impossible though? it would give more options to people if they don't have a 2nd pc.

----------


## DivineInferno

If anyone can help set this up for me, or lead me through it.. I'll pay you like $20 or we can work something out because I tried literally everything to get this to work & followed the video.. and it still seems not to work >_<
Hmu on Skype or Discord if you can help me:
Skype: live:gooniegup
Discord: Glock#9544

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> If anyone can help set this up for me, or lead me through it.. I'll pay you like $20 or we can work something out because I tried literally everything to get this to work & followed the video.. and it still seems not to work >_<
> Hmu on Skype or Discord if you can help me:
> Skype: live:gooniegup
> Discord: Glock#9544


I've messaged you.

----------


## Binzones

> I've messaged you.




Have script for up level? 110 to 120 in islands expedition , dungeon or pvp?

Do the combat rotations nice work? 

THX.

----------


## chaoticdios

> Sorry to hear about your "fucked up hands". Blizzard forgets about users like yourself where a clicker like Chimpeon would be invaluable for gameplay. I'm sure there are many users with an RSI who would also benefit from using a clicker to help them and ease their pain. Alas, Blizzard does blanket bans no matter your reason for using software like Chimpeon. They are ruthless to say the least.
> 
> The only way to circumvent Blizzard's detection processes is to use a completely private bot/clicker that they simply don't know about. The problem with that is getting hold of such software and ensuring it is private and can't be grabbed by Blizzard who would then simply add something to their detection processes to ID the bot/clicker on the HD or in memory. Maybe one day there will be a Chimpeon that can create a unique version of itself in order to hide from Blizzard. Until then, the only way to prevent a ban is to use Chimpeon on a remote PC. That of course sucks in that you need a second PC (although a shit/cheap one will do), and there is inevitable lag between the game and the stream.
> 
> Good luck with your search for a bot/clicker that helps with your hand issue in a safe and non remote way. Maybe one day that will bot/clicker will be Chimpeon. Let's hope so



How bad's the streaming lag? I haven't played since the launch of BFA, was thinking of getting back on it. Is heroic or mythic raiding possible with the stream from another pc?

----------


## bryhacks

Got banned this week for using this for fishing and combat rotations.

Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party Automation Software

Blizzard Entertainment has suspended this World of Warcraft account after identifying the usage of bots or other cheat software.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Got banned this week for using this for fishing and combat rotations.
> 
> Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party Automation Software
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment has suspended this World of Warcraft account after identifying the usage of bots or other cheat software.


I feel for you bro, but you should have used the streaming method which is documented in the main post and on the developer's website! It has been known since December 2017 that using Chimpeon (and likely all other public clickers/bots) without streaming will get you a ban. There have been no reported bans using Chimpeon with the streaming method.

Here's the guide for setting up streaming... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## Elether

Is it possible to use the fishing function on 3 or 4 clients at the same time? (Doing the streaming method on a 2nd pc).

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is it possible to use the fishing function on 3 or 4 clients at the same time? (Doing the streaming method on a 2nd pc).


You would need to have a separate instance of Chimpeon running and activated for each instance of the game. 4 games = 4 Chimpeons running/activated... Chimpeon 101 - Activating Multiple Chimpeons on the Same PC

----------


## chaoticdios

> How bad's the streaming lag? I haven't played since the launch of BFA, was thinking of getting back on it. Is heroic or mythic raiding possible with the stream from another pc?


Any one have any ideas?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Any one have any ideas?


I guess it depends on the spec of your PCs and speed of your connection between the two. Streaming is never going to be completely lag free but certainly good enough for mob farming and fishing. Being competitive at raiding... I'm not so sure. I guess give it a go and find out.

----------


## Bearcito

Hey y'all sadly I just got banned using this. I was using the streaming method with 2 pc's

------------------------------


Notice of Account Closure 

Greetings,

Account Name: WOW#4

Account Action: Account Closure
Offense: Exploitative Activity: Abuse of the Economy

This account was closed because it was involved, either directly or indirectly, with the unauthorized exchange of in-game property for "real-world" currency. This exchange detracts from the integrity of the World of Warcraft game environment.

----------


## Leynd

> Hey y'all sadly I just got banned using this. I was using the streaming method with 2 pc's
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> Notice of Account Closure 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


This ban is not from using Chimpeon. When you are banned for Chimp, or any other automation software, the message will say use of bots and/or third party automation software. You were banned for Real money Transactions.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Like Leynd mentioned, you were NOT banned for using Chimpeon. You were banned for "unauthorized exchange of in-game property for "real-world" currency". Please don't spread false information. There have been no reports of bans using Chimpeon and the streaming method.

----------


## brice2011

Hi guys. I understand that it's not direcly related to chimpeon, but i would like to try it before to buy a subscription.

I used splashtop after reading your recommendation for streaming mode.
Everything is installed, but while trying to configure Chimpeon for fishing, if i try to open the wow's window inside splashtop, then the real wow (on pc gaming) window go 1st and i can't set color and other setting.

I can't follow this instruction: "The stream/game window must be focused (on top)." because when i try, it switch to real wow screen instead of wow in my virtual pc (via oracle virtual box)

Any idea?

Have a nice day.

----------


## Leynd

> Hi guys. I understand that it's not direcly related to chimpeon, but i would like to try it before to buy a subscription.
> 
> I used splashtop after reading your recommendation for streaming mode.
> Everything is installed, but while trying to configure Chimpeon for fishing, if i try to open the wow's window inside splashtop, then the real wow (on pc gaming) window go 1st and i can't set color and other setting.
> 
> I can't follow this instruction: "The stream/game window must be focused (on top)." because when i try, it switch to real wow screen instead of wow in my virtual pc (via oracle virtual box)
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Have a nice day.


You really need two PCs for this to work. Even the folks over at chimpeon couldn't get it to work very well as evidenced by their site: 

"_Alternatively you could use a Virtual Machine (VM) for the Chimpeon PC but during our tests we found performance to be unsuitable and configuration of Chimpeon difficult._"

----------


## Scriptor87

Hey guys, can u give me a hint how long to fish per day would be safe?
Actually i only fish 2 hours a day... the profit is very low...

----------


## Scriptor87

Hey guys, can u give me a hint how long to fish per day would be safe?
Actually i only fish 2 hours a day... the profit is very low...

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey guys, can u give me a hint how long to fish per day would be safe?
> Actually i only fish 2 hours a day... the profit is very low...


We can't give you a time. Just be sensible (i.e. don't fish endlessly all day and fish somewhere where few players visit - like in the ocean on a raft).

----------


## blazinhazen

Question, with the remote 2 PC setup can you still use status hot keys for certain abilities so the rotation gets paused temporarily? I take it that the only thing that will need to be done is having a toggle for a trigger pixel to start/pause as needed?

NVM i read it again and it sounds like you will need a macro on the game PC to pop up an image that will trigger the status hot key to stop all groups then a second trigger to check for the image if missing then start groups. Annoying that the functionality gets limited due to the streaming, but to avoid the ban it seems necessary.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Question, with the remote 2 PC setup can you still use status hot keys for certain abilities so the rotation gets paused temporarily? I take it that the only thing that will need to be done is having a toggle for a trigger pixel to start/pause as needed?
> 
> NVM i read it again and it sounds like you will need a macro on the game PC to pop up an image that will trigger the status hot key to stop all groups then a second trigger to check for the image if missing then start groups. Annoying that the functionality gets limited due to the streaming, but to avoid the ban it seems necessary.


Yes, what you said is correct. A pity you need to jump through hoops but its the only way to avoid being banned these days  :Frown:

----------


## rncd147

I have a few fishing related questions:
1. Regular or oversized bobber? 
2. Which part of the bobber is best to track? finding the tolerence on some of them is a pain. Is it best to just track Y axis, or both Y and X?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I have a few fishing related questions:
> 1. Regular or oversized bobber? 
> 2. Which part of the bobber is best to track? finding the tolerence on some of them is a pain. Is it best to just track Y axis, or both Y and X?


The script on the main page of this thread uses the default fishing bobber. You need to track the Y axis because the bobber is pulled down then pops back up.

----------


## Ados

How do i setup a start/stop button on the game pc?

----------


## Radgedel

Awesome program great work!

Question: Is there a pre set inport for BGs? My only desire is to accept the que and not get kicked for afking/ reported. (farming blood of the enemy). Thanks! 

no combat routine needed really

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> How do i setup a start/stop button on the game pc?


You'll need to use an addon such as TellMeWhen. Configure it to display an icon on the screen when you press a key. Configure Chimpeon to "look" for a pixel in that icon and if found or not found turn Groups on or off (using a Status Hot Key).

Actually, I just remembered there is information about how to set this up in the following article (near the bottom)... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Awesome program great work!
> 
> Question: Is there a pre set inport for BGs? My only desire is to accept the que and not get kicked for afking/ reported. (farming blood of the enemy). Thanks! 
> 
> no combat routine needed really


No preset imports as everyone's setup is different (screen rez, addons, key bindings, etc). It would be easy enough though to setup to auto accept the queue and do something within the BG (like jump) at set intervals to prevent AFK. Remember to use the streaming method or you'll get a ban... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## tirafior

I got permanent banned today using chimpeon with streaming method on 2 different pc , the Streaming PC had chimpeon and the other one running WoW never installed chimpeon once or any cheat engine whatsoever. I used it for fishing on 1 account (not main). I also changed the name of Chimpeon to be safe.

Nom du compte : WOW#5

Sanction sur le compte : fermeture définitive (permanent banned)
Violation : activité d'exploitation - Utilisation de programme de triche (exploit activity/using cheating software)

Yes i read thoroughly the forum/chimpeon website on tooltips and stuff. I have 3 pc at home, 1 with the streaming and chimpeon, 1 for my main account and 1 for the bot wow. 

BUT

I used it for like 5-10 hours a day easy nothing happenend, i took a break for 1 week. Got back at it for like 5-10 hours a day again, 1 month fishing no ban. Then i buy a new month, continue some fishing and then i think i made a mistake i put 7 stack of 200 on AH of some fish and then boom got back from work permanent banned. This was the first time i put the fish on the auction house with the bot. So basicly i think i got banned because of that. ( i usually put them in a gbank and sell them on the main account (never had trouble doing it for years)). Although it says i got banned from exploit/automated/cheating software. Or maybe it was the excess of fishing but well who knows... both these options were not smart.

Once you bot what ever it is you take a risk to get banned. Do it at your own risk. Just make sure to drop the fishes inside a gbank and sell them with another account like your main never had a problem in 6 years of botting. 

Will defenitly give it another try, very good software overall it is the best on this website. I just wanted to share what happened from my experience.

Thanks

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I got permanent banned today using chimpeon with streaming method on 2 different pc , the Streaming PC had chimpeon and the other one running WoW never installed chimpeon once or any cheat engine whatsoever. I used it for fishing on 1 account (not main). I also changed the name of Chimpeon to be safe.
> 
> Nom du compte : WOW#5
> 
> Sanction sur le compte : fermeture définitive (permanent banned)
> Violation : activité d'exploitation - Utilisation de programme de triche (exploit activity/using cheating software)
> 
> Yes i read thoroughly the forum/chimpeon website on tooltips and stuff. I have 3 pc at home, 1 with the streaming and chimpeon, 1 for my main account and 1 for the bot wow. 
> 
> ...


It is sad to hear you got banned but like you imply, you likely drew attention to yourself for posting multiple stacks of fish on the AH and for botting 5 to 10 hours a day.

I am almost certain you were NOT banned as a result of Chimpeon being detected by Blizzard. Why I think this is because:

1. Chimpeon can't be detected if it is on a PC remote from WOW (not even Blizzard can start scanning remote PCs for known botting software).
2. There have been no other bans reported as a result of using Chimpeon remotely. In December 2019 that method will have been published for 2 years as the the only way you should use Chimpeon with WOW.

It is also known and been reported that if you do use Chimpeon on the same PC as WOW you will be banned within hours. You suggest you have been using Chimpeon remotely for 5-10 hours a day for 1 month and have only just got banned. This also suggests Chimpeon did not get detected by Blizzard.

I think you were simply unfortunate to be caught as a result of excessive automation, player reports and/or posting "excessive" amounts of fish on the AH.

Hopefully your next try will be more successful and I wish you luck.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Although I always thought it would, Chimpeon works with WOW Classic. However, to avoid a ban you'll need to run Chimpeon on a PC/laptop remote from the game...

Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## Evilwookie

> Although I always thought it would, Chimpeon works with WOW Classic. However, to avoid a ban you'll need to run Chimpeon on a PC/laptop remote from the game...
> 
> Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC


Can I use my game computer while the bot is running or does it use my mouse and can I have wow installed on my remote computer or should i reformat it

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Can I use my game computer while the bot is running or does it use my mouse and can I have wow installed on my remote computer or should i reformat it


You can use your game computer while streaming because it is the streaming app that will be sending keystrokes to the game.

If WOW is installed on the computer that you are going to put Chimpeon on then don't ever run WOW on it. So it is probably best to uninstall anything related to Blizzard on that computer to be safe!

----------


## Evilwookie

> If WOW is installed on the computer that you are going to put Chimpeon on then don't ever run WOW on it. So probably best to uninstall anything Blizzard on that computer to be safe! You can use your game computer I believe because it is the streaming app that will be sending keystrokes to the game.


Is there a forum with good farming locations/setups for classic or are you aware of any places with guides for that

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there a forum with good farming locations/setups for classic or are you aware of any places with guides for that


The WOW Classic forum is likely the best place to ask about that. I suspect there are places with reasonable spawn rates and densely populated mobs that would be perfect for Chimpeon to farm  :Smile: 

I remember when I first started playing WOW (countless years ago) that there was a cave in Elwynn Forrest (around 48.33) where there are a shit load of Kobold Workers. That might be a good place for early levelling if you're Alliance.

In fact, there's a post in the WOW Classic Exploit forum that Chimpeon could likely "exploit" (if not already fixed)! Classic WoW Respawn Exploit (Goretusk)

Here's another... AFK Grind / Endless Respawn

----------


## runeblade

hey 
I have a problem with the fish string that you postet on the first site of the threat.
i configured everything (hopefully) like the 101site said, but everytime i start chimpeon and the bobber is in the water, after 3 seconds it refresh himself over and over again - i don`t know how to resolve this issue  :Frown: 
(it´s classic wow )

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hey 
> I have a problem with the fish string that you postet on the first site of the threat.
> i configured everything (hopefully) like the 101site said, but everytime i start chimpeon and the bobber is in the water, after 3 seconds it refresh himself over and over again - i don`t know how to resolve this issue 
> (it´s classic wow )


Firstly, are you zoomed in 100% (like you're playing an FPS)? You need to be. Secondly, the reason why it keeps refreshing (I presume recasting) is because Chimpeon cannot locate the bobber within the scan area. The most common reason for this failure (other than the bobber not actually being in the scan area) is lighting and environment effects that will change the red of the bobber that Chimpeon is looking for. You may need to move your character about a bit until you find a location where lighting and environment effects do not mess with the bobber color. Alternatively change the pixel color for the Cast Group (and the Click Group too) to suit your location (doing the former is easier though).

I assure you, the script works (out of the box). You just need to follow the troubleshooting in the guide and reposition your character until you find a sweet spot. I always found fishing at sea to be the most successful but equally, fishing inland was good too (but needed a bit of repositioning of my character).

Good luck. And remember, use the streaming method or you'll get banned!! Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## runeblade

Thank you for your quick answer, i will try this out  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thank you for your quick answer, i will try this out


How did you get on? Have you got it working?

----------


## runeblade

Yes, it worked  :Big Grin:  i play a little bit with the colour and try out a few different places to fish, and now it euns perfect, thank you

----------


## rickmagnus89

Hey hows it going? Really interested in this software. does Chimpeon program characters movement or any kind of node tracking or programmable movement patterns? IE if I were to play a hunter would my hunter not only move to targets and preform a rotation can this hunter move on its own through an area and farm mobs or even farm nodes based on keys I have programed? Also can this farms other mats aside from fishing such as mining and herbs or other mats in mmos.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hey hows it going? Really interested in this software. does Chimpeon program characters movement or any kind of node tracking or programmable movement patterns? IE if I were to play a hunter would my hunter not only move to targets and preform a rotation can this hunter move on its own through an area and farm mobs or even farm nodes based on keys I have programed? Also can this farms other mats aside from fishing such as mining and herbs or other mats in mmos.


Chimpeon is a clicker/pixel bot that doesn't hook into WOW at all so performing movement between mobs and mining/herb nodes would be almost impossible. You can configure it to move your character by simply enabling it to press a movement key for n milliseconds but because Chimpeon doesn't know what is going on in the game albeit for detecting pixels on various places of the screen, the chances of things going wrong are high. It can be used to farm mobs but your character would need to be placed near a high concentration of them and would need to stand still. In a previous expansion I have used a warrior to kill and skin mobs to great success but he remained rooted in one spot and I pulled the mobs to me with a ranged ability. Hunters are easier for the task of mob grinding because they have more ranged skills to attack mobs from a distance.

Don't ever expect a pixel bot like Chimpeon to perform what you asked. You'll need a true bot that hooks into WOW to do that.

----------


## rickmagnus89

> Chimpeon is a clicker/pixel bot that doesn't hook into WOW at all so performing movement between mobs and mining/herb nodes would be almost impossible. You can configure it to move your character by simply enabling it to press a movement key for n milliseconds but because Chimpeon doesn't know what is going on in the game albeit for detecting pixels on various places of the screen, the chances of things going wrong are high. It can be used to farm mobs but your character would need to be placed near a high concentration of them and would need to stand still. In a previous expansion I have used a warrior to kill and skin mobs to great success but he remained rooted in one spot and I pulled the mobs to me with a ranged ability. Hunters are easier for the task of mob grinding because they have more ranged skills to attack mobs from a distance.
> 
> Don't ever expect a pixel bot like Chimpeon to perform what you asked. You'll need a true bot that hooks into WOW to do that.


Thank you for the quick response as well the insight to the software. Once I have a remote setup working I will definitely be looking to pick this up and give it a try for my self.

----------


## colegero

Hi guys, I used a free analog - uopilot, it works on the same principle (pixel search), but I got a ban from two accounts. Tell me, banned for this program, have there been cases?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi guys, I used a free analog - uopilot, it works on the same principle (pixel search), but I got a ban from two accounts. Tell me, banned for this program, have there been cases?


If you don't use the streaming/remote method then you will get banned. There have been no legitmate reports of bans using that method (one person stated he was banned but then announced he had been auto fishing for a ridiculous amount of time which is what likely caused the ban). Here's the guide on setting up streaming...

Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## colegero

> If you don't use the streaming/remote method then you will get banned. There have been no legitmate reports of bans using that method (one person stated he was banned but then announced he had been auto fishing for a ridiculous amount of time which is what likely caused the ban). Here's the guide on setting up streaming...
> 
> Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC



Thanks for the answer, but what do you think about this method?
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...ited-user.html (Run PoE as a limited user)

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thanks for the answer, but what do you think about this method?
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...ited-user.html (Run PoE as a limited user)


Interesting article. I've tried something similar with Sandboxie but it resulted in a ban. You're welcome to give the linked method a go though  :Smile:  So far I have found that streaming is the only "safe" method.

----------


## Damaste

Hi any idea how to fix the following error when importing a new string/script?

"Could not convert variant of type (UnicodeString) into type (Double)."

I have tried running Chimpeon with the compatibility settings, but it doesn't seem to help. I have also tried reinstalling the program a couple times.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi any idea how to fix the following error when importing a new string/script?
> 
> "Could not convert variant of type (UnicodeString) into type (Double)."
> 
> I have tried running Chimpeon with the compatibility settings, but it doesn't seem to help. I have also tried reinstalling the program a couple times.


I would suggest pasting the script into some sort of text editor first then copying and pasting into Chimpeon again.

----------


## TheBiggs

WoW Classic does not have Training Dummies :S
Is there a way to setup the Rotation stuff easily for Chimpeon without them?
I'm playing Sublety Rogue.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> WoW Classic does not have Training Dummies :S
> Is there a way to setup the Rotation stuff easily for Chimpeon without them?
> I'm playing Sublety Rogue.


Having a training dummy would of course make things easier to configure Chimpeon but without them it can still be done. You'll just have to be more patient and be willing to die a few times before the complete rotation is setup  :Smile:  I suggest finding some mobs at your level or slightly below then configuring.

----------


## DaSoul

I'm using a cloud gaming pc, can I use their own software for the stream or does it have to be the one in the guide? I'd expect remote = remote right?!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Most streaming methods should work as they all do much the same. I guess give the one you have a test  :Smile:

----------


## tantrim1

I'm interested in using Chimpeon to avoid going afk and running the auction house. Is there any tips you can give for that? I see that the anti-afk article but it seems to just say jump. I'm not sure if jumping works anymore as it doesn't remove my afk tag.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'm interested in using Chimpeon to avoid going afk and running the auction house. Is there any tips you can give for that? I see that the anti-afk article but it seems to just say jump. I'm not sure if jumping works anymore as it doesn't remove my afk tag.


There are lots of ways you could prevent AFK! Mount and dismount. Move forward and backward. Dance. Do these things every few minutes or longer and you're golden.

----------


## Deathsmind

Hey I was wondering if this was usable for Lord of the rings online at all. Can I make a path with it so it runs around killing mobs or is mostly just rotations?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Yes it works with LOTRO. You can't really make paths with Chimpeon (well, you could but it would be difficult and unreliable). Just stand in a single spot and kill nearby mobs with a rotation.

----------


## Cacahuetus

I have spent a few days devoting enough time to make it work in wow classic and I have been unable. I have two identical computers and I transmit with splashtop. I have tried in different areas and to extract the colors from photoshop so that the color of the bobber is not altered when the mouse passes over but it has been impossible, as much achievement that works 1 of every 10 times. The truth is frustrating. It would be very much appreciated if you made a video showing how to do it, although I think I am doing everything right.

*google translator, english is not my primary language* n_n

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I have spent a few days devoting enough time to make it work in wow classic and I have been unable. I have two identical computers and I transmit with splashtop. I have tried in different areas and to extract the colors from photoshop so that the color of the bobber is not altered when the mouse passes over but it has been impossible, as much achievement that works 1 of every 10 times. The truth is frustrating. It would be very much appreciated if you made a video showing how to do it, although I think I am doing everything right.
> 
> *google translator, english is not my primary language* n_n


Are you trying to configure fishing? If you are then use the script in the following guide and also consider the Troubleshooting section... Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing

----------


## Cacahuetus

> Are you trying to configure fishing? If you are then use the script in the following guide and also consider the Troubleshooting section... Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing


I've been botting in wow for years, since the time of the glider. I know how to use a bot based on color detection, in wow vanilla I had millions of fish caught and I have read practically all the pages of this thread and the guides of your website. My conclusion is that it does not work and is a waste of time.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I've been botting in wow for years, since the time of the glider. I know how to use a bot based on color detection, in wow vanilla I had millions of fish caught and I have read practically all the pages of this thread and the guides of your website. My conclusion is that it does not work and is a waste of time.


I think the length of this thread is testimony that Chimpeon does in fact work. It does not work for you because you are doing something wrong - Chimpeon hasn't suddenly broken! Did you adhere to the Troubleshooting section of the developer's guide? All of it? The script supplied works out the box if you follow the simple rules.

And even if the script doesn't work for you, your claim of having botted for years should put you in a great position to configure your own Chimpeon fishing "script" that works for you. Other users have created scripts based on detecting the Windows volume mixer bar for WOW jumping up when the splash effect is performed. There are many ways you can accomplish automated fishing if you can be bothered.

----------


## DaSoul

So I tried setting up the wow fishing bot using the import function string from the first page. I increased the scan area, set the correct keybinding but it won't start. If I click fishing myself the looting works perfectly fine, but it doesn't continue with fishing.

What am I missing?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Delete the script you have. Import the script again. Don't change anything except the key binding for the fishing spell. Try again, remembering to zoom in 100% (like playing an FPS), making sure the view angle is level, making sure no other red coloured objects are within the scan area, and making sure your stream window (Splashtop, etc) is focused (I hope you're using streaming)!

----------


## DaSoul

> Delete the script you have. Import the script again. Don't change anything except the key binding for the fishing spell. Try again, remembering to zoom in 100% (like playing an FPS), making sure the view angle is level, making sure no other red coloured objects are within the scan area, and making sure your stream window (Splashtop, etc) is focused (I hope you're using streaming)!


Does it make any difference to switch the key sending method 1,2 or 3? Or is it not relevant when using it remotely?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Does it make any difference to switch the key sending method 1,2 or 3? Or is it not relevant when using it remotely?


You can try different Methods but the default (3) should work. Remember the stream window must be focused (on top).

----------


## REGELE33

> I have spent a few days devoting enough time to make it work in wow classic and I have been unable. I have two identical computers and I transmit with splashtop. I have tried in different areas and to extract the colors from photoshop so that the color of the bobber is not altered when the mouse passes over but it has been impossible, as much achievement that works 1 of every 10 times. The truth is frustrating. It would be very much appreciated if you made a video showing how to do it, although I think I am doing everything right.
> 
> *google translator, english is not my primary language* n_n


i have the same problem as you. it only works 1 time out of 10 casts if lucky. here is a video i made fishing - Streamable (works the same in all locations except one that it works almost every time but worthless) 
why do you think it is so cheap ? 10$ for 6 months when all others are 10+ per month.

----------


## DaSoul

For me it simply doesn't work, no matter which remote software I use, it seems the second I set the focus on the stream window, chimpeon can't send the key commands anymore. It says key-bind, right click, key-bind, right click...but in the actual stream window nothing happens.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i have the same problem as you. it only works 1 time out of 10 casts if lucky. here is a video i made fishing - Streamable (works the same in all locations except one that it works almost every time but worthless) 
> why do you think it is so cheap ? 10$ for 6 months when all others are 10+ per month.


Are you certain you had the stream window focused during the times where it failed to click the bobber when a fish was hooked? It needs to be or Chimpeon can't send the click event to the stream window - hence the missed catches.

If the window is focused have you tried adjusting the Color setting and/or the Y motion threashold for the Click Bobber Group to see if that helps?

The fact that you state it works all the time in a certain location is evidence that it does work but a) the stream window always needs to be focused and b) environment effects (water reflection, weather, shadows, artefacts, etc) can affect success rate.

Chimpeon is a pixel bot. It detects pixels that are a certain color or a variation of that color. Therefore if the correct color or color variation is not detected for the reasons outlined above it won't work. Setting up different configurations for different environments could therefore be the answer. Also, how about looking into other methods of automating fishing with Chimpeon and create your own script? I've read that one user even managed to create a fishing script based upon the WOW volume bar moving when the splash sound effect is played when a fish is hooked.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> For me it simply doesn't work, no matter which remote software I use, it seems the second I set the focus on the stream window, chimpeon can't send the key commands anymore. It says key-bind, right click, key-bind, right click...but in the actual stream window nothing happens.


Have you got your Method set to 3 for the Actions in both Groups? Are you sure the stream window is focused? Are you using the correct keybind for the Cast Group? Are you sure you have the correct stream application specified for the Send To setting? Have you tried running Chimpeon as Administrator? Have you followed all the troubleshooting rules in the guide?

The fact that Chimpeon is saying in its status bar key-bind, right click, key bind, right click but nothing is happening in the game, means that you have done something wrong with your setup. Delete the current one and import the script found in the guide.

----------


## REGELE33

have you watched the video that i had recorded ? if the colour/settings/whatever are wrong why it is clicking the bobber before splashing ? why it is detecting the bobber in the correct area and clicking the bobber randomly if the window is not focused ? my guess would be that your software is unreliable when used with streaming. i am sure it works perfectly when used standalone but detected by blizzard.

----------


## epi

> For me it simply doesn't work, no matter which remote software I use, it seems the second I set the focus on the stream window, chimpeon can't send the key commands anymore. It says key-bind, right click, key-bind, right click...but in the actual stream window nothing happens.



Have the same problem, nothing get send to splashtop, not even simple TAB or click commands, tried it on different *.txt files just to see if something will happen. nothing. what is wrong?

Btw. i see the screen, login, resolution everything is fine, just no actions got send to splashtop window.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> have you watched the video that i had recorded ? if the colour/settings/whatever are wrong why it is clicking the bobber before splashing ? why it is detecting the bobber in the correct area and clicking the bobber randomly if the window is not focused ? my guess would be that your software is unreliable when used with streaming. i am sure it works perfectly when used standalone but detected by blizzard.


I haven't played WOW in ages but when I did I had the script working 90% of the time using streaming (it is perhaps good to fail a catch now and again to make it seem more human-like). I got it to work by following the Troubleshooting in the guide and most importantly being in a location where it was more successful due to lack of environment effects and artefacts. The open ocean is a good place. Of course, you must understand that the quality of the stream (that can affect colours within the stream window) can also affect casting and catching. Put the stream quality to the highest setting. Adjust the colour range and tolerance to compensate. Failing all that, build your own script. The example script is just one way you can fish. Think out of the box and I'm sure you can find other ways.

Also, someone reported that disabling Outline mode and sparkles helps (/run WorldFrame:HookScript("OnUpdate",function()SetCVar("Outline",0)end)). Also, using a different bobber may be better for you.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Have the same problem, nothing get send to splashtop, not even simple TAB or click commands, tried it on different *.txt files just to see if something will happen. nothing. what is wrong?
> 
> Btw. i see the screen, login, resolution everything is fine, just no actions got send to splashtop window.


Are you sure your Send To setting is set to the Splashtop instance (normally "Splashtop Personal")? Also, your stream window must be focused (be on top) for key presses to be sent to it.

----------


## REGELE33

i dont understand how the quality of the stream or environment effects and artefacts have to do with anything. the bobber is detected 100% of the time anywhere in the game and that debunks everything u have stated.

----------


## badphi

hello guy ,
Chimpeon is detected or not ??
i dont understand , on their website he says yes ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i dont understand how the quality of the stream or environment effects and artefacts have to do with anything. the bobber is detected 100% of the time anywhere in the game and that debunks everything u have stated.


If it is detecting the bobber 100% of the time but its not clicking the bobber 100% of the time then Chimpeon is not detecting the bobber being pulled down when a fish is hooked. Adjust the settings man. Do something until it works for you!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hello guy ,
> Chimpeon is detected or not ??
> i dont understand , on their website he says yes ?


Chimpeon is detected by WOW unless you use the streaming method... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## runeblade

hey, 
how can i cast automatically some baits on my fishing rod every few minutes in classic ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hey, 
> how can i cast automatically some baits on my fishing rod every few minutes in classic ?


You're going to need a macro that uses the bait... /use name of bait
You will then need to assign that macro to a key.
Create a Group that uses the Time Interval setting then set its value to however long the bait remains so when then bait disappears a new bait is applied. For the Group's Action set the Perform setting to the key the macro is assigned to.
Alternatively, if the bait shows an icon when it is active (or if you can get an addon like Weakauras to show an icon when the bait is active) have a Group that uses the Trigger Pixel setting to look for a pixel in that icon and press the bait macro key when it is NOT found.

----------


## fragnot

Is anyone actually using this in WoW with the streaming method ?

Id love to hear your experiences with it.

----------


## chaoticdios

> Is anyone actually using this in WoW with the streaming method ?
> 
> Id love to hear your experiences with it.


same! i'd buy it rn.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is anyone actually using this in WoW with the streaming method ?
> 
> Id love to hear your experiences with it.


There are of course people using Chimpeon with the streaming method and so far no reported bans when doing so. Admittedly, setup is slightly trickier and performance is not as good as if you were not using the streaming method, but considering Blizzard's hardcore approach to banning users of bots, etc, I think that is a fair trade off.

There are other solutions available that will likely perform better and claim to circumvent Blizzard's anti cheat measures but how long will that last and how $much$ are you willing to pay?

For simple and inexpensive automation that is about as safe as you're going to get, Chimpeon with the streaming method is a good choice.

Oh yeah, it works with Classic too and almost all Windows games!

----------


## imperitur

hi,i need some help with wow fishing + streaming,the game cast the bait but it seems that i cannot get the right click mouse to work...sometimes it insta fish other times no fish at all,i configured chimpeon with the site guide even with the y axis set up but nothing :s

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hi,i need some help with wow fishing + streaming,the game cast the bait but it seems that i cannot get the right click mouse to work...sometimes it insta fish other times no fish at all,i configured chimpeon with the site guide even with the y axis set up but nothing :s


Have you followed the troubleshooting part of the guide? Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing

Most importantly the bit that says zoom in 100% (like an FPS).

----------


## imperitur

> Have you followed the troubleshooting part of the guide? Chimpeon 101 - Configuring Chimpeon for Fishing
> 
> Most importantly the bit that says zoom in 100% (like an FPS).


yeah i followed the guide and i'm zoomed in like an FPS,i cast the bait everytime but i looted like 1 fish in 30min...

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> yeah i followed the guide and i'm zoomed in like an FPS,i cast the bait everytime but i looted like 1 fish in 30min...


Keep moving your character to different places until you find a spot where it works the best. I used to fish in the open ocean and found it cast and caught successfully 9/10 times. Environment can affect casting and catching big time.

----------


## imperitur

> Keep moving your character to different places until you find a spot where it works the best. I used to fish in the open ocean and found it cast and caught successfully 9/10 times. Environment can affect casting and catching big time.


ok i'll try that,is better to use a virtual machine maybe? since i'm connecting my laptop to my desktop for now

----------


## Shewlol

Hello, 

Is it possible, to automate things, with the Streamer 2 PC mode, from a Virtual Machine ?

For exemple :

On the main windows, play and launch wow classic, than simply stream to a VM, and from this VM send the keys / automation to the streamed wow from the main desktop ?

I only have 1 desktop.. 

Thanks for your reply !

----------


## frace

does this work in background? i only managed to get this to work when splashtop is on topchimp (2).PNG . the ticker attach to "send to" does nothing?

just wanted to try something easy easy first but i expected some sort of background mode on the remote pc.


did i do something wrong or why is there the the dropdown menu in which i can select the process of splashtop?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> ok i'll try that,is better to use a virtual machine maybe? since i'm connecting my laptop to my desktop for now


I don't think a virtual machine will make any difference. It is the position of your character near or in the water that will affect cast and catch.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello, 
> 
> Is it possible, to automate things, with the Streamer 2 PC mode, from a Virtual Machine ?
> 
> For exemple :
> 
> On the main windows, play and launch wow classic, than simply stream to a VM, and from this VM send the keys / automation to the streamed wow from the main desktop ?
> 
> I only have 1 desktop.. 
> ...


You can try streaming but in my own tests it was difficult to configure Chimpeon due to the mouse pointer being pushed out of the Window when trying to record a pixel. It should work for pre configured script like the fishing one.

Best to give it a go.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> does this work in background? i only managed to get this to work when splashtop is on topchimp (2).PNG . the ticker attach to "send to" does nothing?
> 
> just wanted to try something easy easy first but i expected some sort of background mode on the remote pc.
> 
> 
> did i do something wrong or why is there the the dropdown menu in which i can select the process of splashtop?


The Splashtop window will need to be on top (focused) for Chimpeon to send keys to it. Mind you, try changing the Method for your Action and see if that allows the Splashtop window to be unfocused.

----------


## lab180

After 1 using this program i get banned in wow classic, please guys be carefull

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> After 1 using this program i get banned in wow classic, please guys be carefull


Did you use the remote streaming method (that is mentioned in numerous places) which is the way to prevent being detected and banned in WOW and WOW Classic? You likely didn't or if you did you were blatantly obvious about "botting" and got reported! Seems strange nobody else reports being banned using Chimpeon with the remote streaming method yet you are banned... Suspicious!

Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## wolfyfhang

Hello,

I tried to use Chimpeon, by streaming, for more security (I play on wow offi).
I would like to use it as a rotation assistant, to focus on my dungeon / raid trips.

Despite several attempts:

Splashtop: No effect, commands are not sent, moreover, streaming and slow.
Teamviewer: Not designed for that, streaming and too pixelised.
Steam Streaming: it is PERFECT in all respects, only, when I change my window, steam plant, and crash. And I did not find why (it seems related to chimpeon)


If you have configuration feedback, I am interested.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello,
> 
> I tried to use Chimpeon, by streaming, for more security (I play on wow offi).
> I would like to use it as a rotation assistant, to focus on my dungeon / raid trips.
> 
> Despite several attempts:
> 
> Splashtop: No effect, commands are not sent, moreover, streaming and slow.
> Teamviewer: Not designed for that, streaming and too pixelised.
> ...


Have you tried running Chimpeon as Administrator when using with Splashtop? Also, the Splashtop (or any stream window) must be focused (on top) before keys are sent to it by Chimpeon.

I have no idea why Steam would be crashing because it is not something I have experienced. Maybe another user on here has had the same experience and has a solution? Maybe ask on developer's Discord.

----------


## lamberts

love this clicker

----------


## the_shifiend

Hello, is there any example export string of groups on how to loot mobs after a kill? I built a good rotation for a hunter but not really sure how to use chimpeon to run to dead mob and then loot.

Any help is appreciated

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Bind this... Loot-A-Rang - Item - World of Warcraft or this... Fetch - Spell - World of Warcraft to a key. Create a Group with a Time Interval set to say 50000 ms. Add the key to the associated Action's Perform setting. Chimpeon will then periodically press the key to loot dead mobs.

Import this into Chimpeon...

OAIwATABMTAwAQJMb290ATABMAE1MDAwMAEwAWNsQmxhY2sBMAEwLjAwMDAwMDAwATABMC4wMDAw
MDAwMAEwATEBMQExAQEBezA1RjI5QzI4LTk5ODctNDA2NC1CNEU4LTY0OERDNzQxQ0YwNH0BATAB
MAEwATABMQExATAuMDAwMDAwMDABLTEBMC4wMDAwMDAwMAEtMQExMDABMAEwATEBAjEBMAEyNTEB
NgExNTIBMTgzATEwNgEyNTQBMTM1ATQzATYBODABMzkBMjQxATg1ATExMw==

The key to loot is set to "1". Change it to whatever key you have bound one of the above spells to.

----------


## the_shifiend

Unfortunately this is on Classic, where Fetch and Loot o Rang do not exist  :Frown:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Unfortunately this is on Classic, where Fetch and Loot o Rang do not exist


Oh that's a shame. I used to play a Warrior so looting wasn't an issue because everything would die next to me and I simply had a Group that performed about four right clicks around my character to loot the dead mobs. I'm not sure what you can do with a ranged class because automated moving of your character (to a dead mob) by Chimpeon isn't something it can do. Remember, Chimpeon doesn't know what is going on in the actual game (unlike a true bot). It simply reacts to pixels that are or are not on the screen.

----------


## Epidromeas

Could this work with World of Warships ??? If yes i might give it a try, as i am interested in this game.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Could this work with World of Warships ??? If yes i might give it a try, as i am interested in this game.


It works with almost any Windows game. Sometimes you need to run Chimpeon as Administrator for it to work and remember that the game should be focused (on top) for Chimpeon to interact with it.

----------


## zucco3z

I haven't botted since the HonorBuddy days and I took some time off of WoW. I'm just getting back into now that I can't leave my house. From the looks of the bots out there, this seems to be the best or most popular right now when it comes to rotation bots. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I haven't botted since the HonorBuddy days and I took some time off of WoW. I'm just getting back into now that I can't leave my house. From the looks of the bots out there, this seems to be the best or most popular right now when it comes to rotation bots. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


Just remember to use the remote streaming method if you're playing WOW or you'll get banned...

Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## stormspt

Is there a build for linux? The website doesnt state that. 
If so whats would be a good method to use this? since i would need to use a Vbox to use chimpeon and i cant install WoW on the same Vbox.
I dont think if i play Wow via WINE would work, since the chimpeon would still be inside a Vbox.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is there a build for linux? The website doesnt state that. 
> If so whats would be a good method to use this? since i would need to use a Vbox to use chimpeon and i cant install WoW on the same Vbox.
> I dont think if i play Wow via WINE would work, since the chimpeon would still be inside a Vbox.


No version for Linux I'm afraid.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

On their Discord server, the developers are requesting suggestions for Chimpeon version 2 features. If there's anything you'd like to see added to the new version, now's the time to tell them...

Chimpeon

----------


## pofpof

Would this work on classic? 

Im a warrior both Tank/DPS

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Would this work on classic? 
> 
> Im a warrior both Tank/DPS


Yes it will work with Classic (works with almost any game). However, you'll need to use the remote streaming method to avoid a ban from Blizz!... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## pofpof

A simple question, would you be able to use this for say spam execute on a mob at below 20% health?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> A simple question, would you be able to use this for say spam execute on a mob at below 20% health?


Yes. Configure a Group to look for a pixel in the Execute spell icon when it is available to use, and a pixel in the mob's HP bar at the 20% level. Add an Action to this Group so it presses the Execute key.

----------


## pofpof

i wonder if you can use it for some Arathi Basin AFK Botting

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> i wonder if you can use it for some Arathi Basin AFK Botting


Chimpeon isn't really a bot as such. It doesn't know what is going on in the game other than detecting and reacting to pixels on screen. You could configure it to auto detect enemy players and attack them but I doubt you'll last long considering you won't be moving. It isn't really aimed at botting in battlegrounds.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 2 is well into its development cycle  :Cool: !

----------


## ougibougi

Sorry for the edit, fixed

----------


## martti96

I'll try to get help here since I won't get it in the discord. I'm having issues with Parsec. Chimpeon works fine on the web version of parsec, but won't send the key presses through on the Parsec app. I've tried reinstalling parsec. I've tried all the input methods with "Send To" on and off. I've tried running Chimpeon as admin. Nothing works.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'll try to get help here since I won't get it in the discord. I'm having issues with Parsec. Chimpeon works fine on the web version of parsec, but won't send the key presses through on the Parsec app. I've tried reinstalling parsec. I've tried all the input methods with "Send To" on and off. I've tried running Chimpeon as admin. Nothing works.


Some applications may block key and button presses sent from other applications. Perhaps Parsec is one of them.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I'll try to get help here since I won't get it in the discord. I'm having issues with Parsec. Chimpeon works fine on the web version of parsec, but won't send the key presses through on the Parsec app. I've tried reinstalling parsec. I've tried all the input methods with "Send To" on and off. I've tried running Chimpeon as admin. Nothing works.


Some applications may block key and button presses sent from other applications. Perhaps Parsec is one of them.

----------


## dustbeen43

Hi @ChimpeonFan. I would like to know if it's possible to use "chrome remote desktop" or simply "remote desktop protocp" from Windows as a streaming and moreover if it's as safe as the two other solution you give us. Thanks in advance.

----------


## dustbeen43

Anyone else has tried the window's remote desktop or chrome remote desktop ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi @ChimpeonFan. I would like to know if it's possible to use "chrome remote desktop" or simply "remote desktop protocp" from Windows as a streaming and moreover if it's as safe as the two other solution you give us. Thanks in advance.


I can't see why Windows Remote Desktop or Chrome Remote Desktop wouldn't work. I'll give them a go later when I'm at a suitable PC and report back! If they do work then they would be just as "safe" as Splashtop and Steam.

----------


## dustbeen43

Thanks for your answer. I will try with those streaming methods

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I can't see why Windows Remote Desktop or Chrome Remote Desktop wouldn't work. I'll give them a go later when I'm at a suitable PC and report back! If they do work then they would be just as "safe" as Splashtop and Steam.


Tried Windows Remote Desktop and it worked fine. You just need to have the game focussed in the remote window in order for keystrokes and mouse clicks to be sent to it.

----------


## eggtee

Hi Chimpeon,

I am using Splashtop to remote, is there a way to press the start/stop hotkey from the streamer computer? Because the computer I am running chimpeon on is quite far away.
I can't seems to find a way to send the keypress from streamer to the chimpeon computer.

thanks in advance.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi Chimpeon,
> 
> I am using Splashtop to remote, is there a way to press the start/stop hotkey from the streamer computer? Because the computer I am running chimpeon on is quite far away.
> I can't seems to find a way to send the keypress from streamer to the chimpeon computer.
> 
> thanks in advance.


At the bottom of the following guide it documents how you can start and stop Chimpeon remotely... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## sinbad20069

got suspended using chimpeon/hekili addon be careful out there

----------


## runeblade

hey 
Do you think the new TOS update had an issue with streaming sotftware (ergo -chimpeon) ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> got suspended using chimpeon/hekili addon be careful out there


It's because you didn't use the remote streaming method. Why imply it is Chimpeon's fault when you clearly didn't follow the advice to use remote streaming? User error! Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> hey 
> Do you think the new TOS update had an issue with streaming sotftware (ergo -chimpeon) ?


Who knows. Only time will tell. Blizz has stated they will warn users before banning so if you're using remote streaming software and Blizz says "Oi! stop using that", then I guess you should stop using it!

----------


## armory236

your script for auto-fishing in WoW doesn't work or I do something wrong
it tells that nothing can be sent with this configuration when I press the "play" button

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> your script for auto-fishing in WoW doesn't work or I do something wrong
> it tells that nothing can be sent with this configuration when I press the "play" button


It means you don't have a key assigned.

----------


## picka123

Is it possible to have 2 pcs but only 1 monitor, is streaming method gonna work? Asking because its easier for you to answer then me dragging it from second apartment  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Is it possible to have 2 pcs but only 1 monitor, is streaming method gonna work? Asking because its easier for you to answer then me dragging it from second apartment


I've not tried it with one monitor. You'd have to keep swapping monitors while configuring and playing. It would turn out to be a right pain in the rear. You'd be better off grabbing another monitor to save a lot of hassle!

----------


## Atross

Did someone tried to install WoW on a VM and use Chimpeon on the PC, instead of streaming mode ?

----------


## Daeity

Are there any new or updated versions of the WOW Fishing Script? Or maybe a website or forum with resources created by other users.

Something with a little more flexibility, better detection, and keeps the loop constantly going. I find that with the simple script, it just randomly stops for no reason.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Did someone tried to install WoW on a VM and use Chimpeon on the PC, instead of streaming mode ?


I tried it with VMWare with little success but you're welcome to try it with something else or the same.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Are there any new or updated versions of the WOW Fishing Script? Or maybe a website or forum with resources created by other users.
> 
> Something with a little more flexibility, better detection, and keeps the loop constantly going. I find that with the simple script, it just randomly stops for no reason.


You could try asking on Discord, although I'm not sure what you mean when you say the script stops working. You realise you have to buy a licence to remove the time restriction?!!

Chimpeon

----------


## Daeity

> You could try asking on Discord, although I'm not sure what you mean when you say the script stops working. You realise you have to buy a licence to remove the time restriction?!!


Here's an example:

I setup the graphics exactly as specified. I configure the bobber feather color per instructions. Keep the Area Scan small. Everything seems perfect.

Press Start. 
Step 1 executes. Bobber is in water.
Step 2 executes. Fish is gathered.
Chimpeon stops, and does not return to Step 1.

So unless the time restriction is 15 seconds, then no I don't think that's it. =]

By the way, in the pull down options that include "Area Scan", is there a reason you never included "Sound Scan" or "Audio Cue" as a search parameter? Having that option would completely eliminate the need for bobber movement detection and significantly increase accuracy rate of when to right-click. It seems this stage is the most difficult for bots, but a simple "Listen to Application Audio Output" easily solves the problem. There are better strategies then scanning for the red/blue feather too that I haven't seen in any bots so far.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Here's an example:
> 
> I setup the graphics exactly as specified. I configure the bobber feather color per instructions. Keep the Area Scan small. Everything seems perfect.
> 
> Press Start. 
> Step 1 executes. Bobber is in water.
> Step 2 executes. Fish is gathered.
> Chimpeon stops, and does not return to Step 1.
> 
> ...


Step one should be casting when Chimpeon doesn't find the fishing bobber. Are you sure the key specified for the Action is associated with the fishing spell icon?

----------


## hamderperkeren

Has anyone been able to use Chimpeon to auto-queue and afk in Battlegrounds on retail?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Has anyone been able to use Chimpeon to auto-queue and afk in Battlegrounds on retail?


You can do that but you need to use remote streaming to avoid a ban... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 2 screenshots from the developer's Discord...
Chimpeon 2 - Main Interface.png
Chimpeon 2 - Pixel Detection window.png
Chimpeon 2 - Keys Mouse window.png

----------


## eggtee

> At the bottom of the following guide it documents how you can start and stop Chimpeon remotely... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC


Hi Chimpeon,

I followed the instruction at the bottom of Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC
but still can't start and stop Chimpeon remotely, I have tried all 3 methods. Chimpeon does detect the color pixel I setup for start and stop remotely, but it just won't start or stop.

By the way, thanks for the program, I have been using it for combat routine and fishing, not flawless but enough for my needs  :Big Grin:

----------


## fungames

Okay, so lets say I fish a bunch of fish and sell them, how do I get the gold to my main without being banned on my main? Assuming I would do this daily.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi Chimpeon,
> 
> I followed the instruction at the bottom of Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC
> but still can't start and stop Chimpeon remotely, I have tried all 3 methods. Chimpeon does detect the color pixel I setup for start and stop remotely, but it just won't start or stop.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the program, I have been using it for combat routine and fishing, not flawless but enough for my needs


Can you export your configuration string and post it here and I'll take a look to see what's up.

----------


## eggtee

> Can you export your configuration string and post it here and I'll take a look to see what's up.


here is the code, I understand the concept behind it, detect the color, then move spell groups to "turn off". If the color is NOT detected, then "turn on" the groups.
Maybe I did something wrong.
Thanks for helping.




> OAIwATABMTAwATAGMAYwBjgGezZBQzJFMzU3LTY4NTYtNDU1QS05MUUzLTE1NERGNEYzRkJCNX0H
> ezAxRjRFREZCLTNDQjAtNDU2NC05NkNBLTQxOEZEODVBRTY5MH0He0IwMUMwMURELTMyMTQtNDYx
> My05Q0Q3LUYyMTMxNUM1NDI1Mn0HezlDNzBDMTJELTE5MEEtNDkwRS1CQzRBLTUwRjNCQTI4NzIz
> MH0He0Q3Rjk1NzQzLTM1N0ItNDI0RC05NUU5LTMzOEZDRjMxOEUwRn0He0U3ODM4MjNBLUI1RDAt
> NEJDQS04QzdELThBNzUzRTU4QTUzRn0HezA0NTQzQ0VFLUNBMTctNDIyQi04NUE1LTM4QzJCNzlB
> NEYwMn0HezJERDA2MTNGLTI0MkEtNDNCRi1BRTFFLUU5Njc2M0M3NjNCNn0He0VBNEVERkU4LTU3
> ODgtNERFRi1CQzM4LTk5NzgzMkY1RTM0OH0HezEwNjQ3RjE3LTFEMjQtNEE1Ny1COUMyLTBGOEQ0
> NDVCQUNBNn0He0FDNkZBNzhDLUMwMjUtNDY5Qy1BNzE4LTcxQkI1MDNBRkI3OX0HezBGRUVFQjND
> LTI0QzktNDIxRi1BRTYwLTBDNzFBMTJDQzUxNH0Ge0RDMDlEN0QwLTJDMDItNDFFNi05NzQzLTk5
> ...

----------


## Thadek

Hello everyone, is any chance to use Chimpeon as auto healer based on colours in life and mana bars in Tibia ?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> here is the code, I understand the concept behind it, detect the color, then move spell groups to "turn off". If the color is NOT detected, then "turn on" the groups.
> Maybe I did something wrong.
> Thanks for helping.


For the "Check for Stop Icon" and the "Check for Missing Stop Icon", change the Method to 1 or 2. There is a known bug when using Method 3 when a Hot Key is specified for the Perform setting.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hello everyone, is any chance to use Chimpeon as auto healer based on colours in life and mana bars in Tibia ?


Yes probably. Just check for a pixel in the life and mana bars. If it exists (or does not exist if you prefer) then do something (like throw a heal).

----------


## eggtee

> For the "Check for Stop Icon" and the "Check for Missing Stop Icon", change the Method to 1 or 2. There is a known bug when using Method 3 when a Hot Key is specified for the Perform setting.


Hi, I have tried both Method 1 and 2 as the guide told me to, but still does not work.
thanks

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hi, I have tried both Method 1 and 2 as the guide told me to, but still does not work.
> thanks


Chimpeon 2 will be available soon that will undoubtedly resolve the issue.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 2 has been released! Faster. Higher. Stronger... go go go!

chimpeon.com

----------


## ricsi046

It's less painful to fish manually than to set this crap up. Thanks for nothing.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> It's less painful to fish manually than to set this crap up. Thanks for nothing.


Like everything, there is a learning curve. You could ask for help here or on the developer website or Discord. If you can wait a day or so, I'll post a fishing Profile here so you can import it. You'll then only need to make minor changes to get it working for your setup.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> It's less painful to fish manually than to set this crap up. Thanks for nothing.


There's actually a fishing profile ready to use (after a few alterations for your system)... Fish

----------


## ricsi046

> There's actually a fishing profile ready to use (after a few alterations for your system)... Fish


I will give it a try after work.

edit: With clean had I could make it work. Sorry for my rude post.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

As you should all know by now, using Chimpeon on the same PC as WOW will result in a ban. Therefore, the only safe way to use Chimpeon is on a remote PC using streaming software such as Splashtop or Steam. However, there is one caveat with streamed games... the pixel colours change slightly throughout gameplay. As a result, Chimpeon configurations that use pixel detection will not work or, at the very best, be temperamental, due to pixel colours becoming different in the game compared to what is specified in the configuration.

Chimpeon 2 has a neat way of dealing with the above issue. It's called the Colour List and you use it to create a colour range that encompasses all the possible colour changes that may occur to a pixel in a streamed game. In tests, it works perfectly and you'll no longer be wondering why your spells aren't being used.

The developer has a guide describing how to configure the Colour List feature and, as a result, the perfect colour range for your pixels...

Detecting Pixels in a Streamed Game Window

----------


## ricsi046

maybe you should also mention that this costs 5$ per month... thanks for wasting my time

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> maybe you should also mention that this costs 5$ per month... thanks for wasting my time


Maybe you should read the developer's website so you know you have to pay for it before "wasting your time" trying it out. Besides, if you bought an annual licence it would work out at $2.50 a month... or is that still too expensive for you? I bet the moths in your wallet are well fed  :Grin:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 2.1 beta is now available for download!

Download
Release notes
Virus report

----------


## ChimpeonFan

It seems like a Macro setting is being added to Chimpeon so a sequence of actions performed in a game can be recorded and played back.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Added a new video to the main page to show the latest version of Chimpeon being used for farming mobs in WOW.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

From their Discord page it seems development is back on, with a promise of scripting (in python), bug fixes, a macro recorder, and Post and Send methods!

----------


## OverShadows

Hey, I am trying Chimpoeon on a VMware, any idea why the steam via Splashtop is getting 2 seconds delay after focussing the game? It works only on a very low resolution in wow settings or if my host monitor resolution is full hd instead of 2K. Got a super strong PC.

Cheers

----------

